# Sticky  New Member Introduction Thread



## hankster

We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.

Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.

We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


----------



## Underman

Hello everybody don't know what's going on all I want to do if find out what's inside the Star Trek DS 9 Runnabout


----------



## Auroranut

Hi Underman. Welcome to Hobbytalk.
I'm sure you'll find the info you're after if you look around. Try a post on the sci-fi models forum.

Chris.


----------



## the Dabbler

Oh dear, another Star Trek fan !! They seem to be everywhere.  

Welcome aboard Underman :wave:


----------



## andrehee

Hi everybody, I'm new and just started looking around. Basically interested in Figure kit building from Romeo/Andrea/Pegaso 90mm in metal over Iraq and Afghanistan 1/35 and 120mm to larger scales - less serious kits from Red Sonja to Batman
Right now I'm searching the Verlinden kit 730 SWAT Police 120mm - all best.


----------



## the Dabbler

:wave: Yoo Hoo to you too Andrehee !


----------



## CASHOUT654

Hello Fellow Modelers !! I Found This Site One Night By Accident And It Is A Very Cool Site To Go Through !! I Buy Alot Of Nascar Model Decals, Die Cast And Model Kits .. I Would Like To Find Someone To Maybe Trade Some Decal Sheets And Maybe Some Nascar Plastic Model Kits As Well .. I Have A Few Items That I Would Like To Trade Or Sell.. Monogram - Revell, Amt Model Kits .. Slixx ,jnj And Kit Decals .. Nascar Postcards And A Few Die Cast Cars As Well .. It Is Very Cool To Look At What Other Guys Are Doing .. I Am From Wisconsin.. My Favorite Driver Is Of Course - Matt Kenseth #17.. This Is A Very Cool Site !! Thanks , Cashout654..


----------



## CASHOUT654

A Few Tips That I Have For Better Models And Better Results That Work For Me .. I Do Not Use Model Glue (like Testors Glue).. I Use Super Glue .. Much Better .. I Also Found A Excellent Product That Is Used With The Super Glue .. Super Glue Accelerator !! This Is The Find Of A Lifetime !! Put Your Super Glue On The Part And 1 Little Drop Of The Accelerator And It Is A Instant Bond .. The Second You Touch The 2 Together It Is Bonded .. No More Holding Parts Together And No More Clamps.. Keep Some Finger Nail Polish Remover On Hand To Free Yourself If You Glue Your Fingers Together .. It Will Happen From Time To Time .. Ha Ha .. How Many Times Have You Tried To Glue A Part Together And You Have To Re Glue And Re Glue ?? No More !! It Will Leave A Little Discoloration So You Have To Touch Up The Paint After You Use It .. The Accelerator Is The Best Product I Have Found In A Long Time .. Try It .. These Tips Changed My Modeling Very Much !! I Hope These Help You As Much As They Helped Me .. Cashout654..


----------



## the Dabbler

Hi Cashout654, welcome to the group. :wave:


----------



## Arronax

CASHOUT654 said:


> A Few Tips That I Have For Better Models And Better Results That Work For Me .. I Do Not Use Model Glue (like Testors Glue).. I Use Super Glue .. Much Better .. I Also Found A Excellent Product That Is Used With The Super Glue .. Super Glue Accelerator !! This Is The Find Of A Lifetime !! Put Your Super Glue On The Part And 1 Little Drop Of The Accelerator And It Is A Instant Bond .. The Second You Touch The 2 Together It Is Bonded .. No More Holding Parts Together And No More Clamps.. Keep Some Finger Nail Polish Remover On Hand To Free Yourself If You Glue Your Fingers Together .. It Will Happen From Time To Time .. Ha Ha .. How Many Times Have You Tried To Glue A Part Together And You Have To Re Glue And Re Glue ?? No More !! It Will Leave A Little Discoloration So You Have To Touch Up The Paint After You Use It .. The Accelerator Is The Best Product I Have Found In A Long Time .. Try It .. These Tips Changed My Modeling Very Much !! I Hope These Help You As Much As They Helped Me .. Cashout654..


We all know what it's like to find that technique that really changes the way you build models. Stick around. Ask questions and you'll discover a lot more neat stuff. Wait until you hear the facts about Future floor polish, Castrol Super Clean and Tenax 7R.

Jim


----------



## jackshield

Underman said:


> Hello everybody don't know what's going on all I want to do if find out what's inside the Star Trek DS 9 Runnabout


send me an email, i, too, am working on runabout interior.
i have the ds9 tech manual and dvd series for input.
i have various layout schemes and have even started on cockpit design in autocad, made a few test pieces:

http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn35/jackshield/RunAbout/?start=0

unfortunatley, i do not have the test pieces there, i will try to get them loaded up tonight.

[email protected]


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Hi everyone! Hope you'll enjoy HT and that we can help you in your quest to build models!

Hank - I think this should be a STICKY!


----------



## hedorah59

Hi all!

I joined a while ago and never posted. I figure its about time I get off my lazy rear and start participating!

I live in San Jose, CA, and I build (probably 'collect' is a better term as I haven't built too many of my kits yet...) resin monster kits and styrene monster and sci-fi. I am really enjoying what Moebius and Monarch are putting out 

Kirk


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Hello Kirk! Welcome aboard this sinking ship! LOL! Enjoy the show!


----------



## the Dabbler

Oh Boy, Oh Boy, another "Monster" guy ! :woohoo:Welcome aboard hedorah59. :wave:


----------



## hedorah59

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kitzillastein58

Welcome aboard new folks! :woohoo:

I'm still new here too, but I gotta tell ya, this place is a blast!

Have Fun! :thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Yup! Welcome everyone! ...HANK...STICKY!


----------



## 79 daytona

Hello everybody i just found this forum and it really looks like very cool place,
Iam in to Sci-fi modeling and right now iam working on a stuido scale kit of the Mauarder from the tv show Buck Roger.


----------



## irocer

This a good thread- I have not been posting much in the last 6-8 months, but it is great news is hear from so many new modellers here. I keep telling people I see that this is a slowly disappearing hobby, but maybe not. There is hope in each new person the board gets. Welcome to all the new members and any new modellers!! This is a great place for information, skills and techniques. If you don't see what your looking for, just ask. i am sure someone in the bunch can be of help with about anything that you might be building.


----------



## Morty

*Newbie*

Hello Everyone!

Found Hobby Talk while stumbling around on the internet looking for more information on the Flying Sub. 

What a great site! I've already read some of the articles & comments . . . makes one wonder how we ever researched before.

Keep on building!


Jim


----------



## Auroranut

Welcome to all our newest members!:wave::wave::wave:
I really hope you all make yourselves at home here. There's so many friendly and talented modellers here that you should be able to find out about anything modelling related. :thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## count bradula

*Thanks for Welcoming Count Bradula into your computers*

Hi Folks

Im new here and am mostly interested in Kustom Kulture models. Anything Rat Fink, Stanley Mouse, Weird-Ohs and Lindy Loonies!

For the last two years I have been the Weird-Ohs brand manager over at Hawk Models in Cedar Rapids Iowa.

I am currently taking some time off to illustrate a line of Silly Surfers trading cards for Hawk based on the popular model kits from the sixties!

I love anything from Bill Cambell, Ed Roth, Tom Daniel, Von Dutch, George Barris, and the list goes on... you get the idea!

In the next few weeks I am going to be selling some items from my personal collection and will be posting in the selling forums.

I hope to spend more time here as I am an avid collector and love this sorta stuff!!!!

Whether it's Horror/Sci-Fi, Kustom Kulture, Racing, or Super Heroes I have a feeling I'm going to like it here!

Excelsior!

Count Bradula


----------



## Dale Jackson

*Hello!*

Hello, I'm brand new!

I just wanted to say, hello, it's good to see a big forum like this for what we all like to do.

I'm a former USAF KC-135 crewchief. I love 3D modeling as well as scale and sci-fi modeling.

I'm starting a Polar Lights Enterprise build, wish me luck


----------



## Dale Jackson

*Hello!*

Hello, I'm brand new!

I just wanted to say, hello, it's good to see a big forum like this for what we all like to do.

I'm a former USAF KC-135 crewchief. I love 3D modeling as well as scale and sci-fi modeling.

I'm starting a Polar Lights Enterprise build, wish me luck!


----------



## mcdougall

Wow...Dales' got a twin... lads...this is amazing:thumbsup:
Welcome aboard guys...Great having you all here...it really is exciting times for modelers:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Dale Jackson

mcdougall said:


> Wow...Dales' got a twin... lads...this is amazing:thumbsup:
> Welcome aboard guys...Great having you all here...it really is exciting times for modelers:wave:
> Mcdee


heh, sorry about that, accidently hit the refresh.


----------



## mcdougall

Great having you here Dale :thumbsup: ...and yes, Good Luck with that Enterprise kit...Post pictures when you can...
Mcdee


----------



## jcaulfield

*Moebius LIS Space Pod*

What led me to this site was Moebius itself. I got the Lost In Space Space Pod and of course realized the instructions suck. Research on the web let me see that many other people have had the same reaction. Any suggestions or experiences or links are appreciated!!


----------



## Moonbus

*Hi Just lurking*

Hi I have been lurking here a few times. I am always interested in new info on 2001 and space 1999 I also like ST SW and well I like most anything si fi.:wave:


----------



## glennbr

help help help


----------



## TurfDemon

Sup Guys! Just joined and I gotta lotta readin to do! It might take years with all the info on this site! I fly planes and race cars and anything else thats fun to do. Can't ever have enough "TOYS" ! LOL:woohoo:


----------



## MAX WEDGE

Hello All. I joined about 4 years ago, but haven't started posting till now? My user name is based on the old 413/426 Max Wedge High Performance Motors put out by Dodge/Plymouth in the early 60's. I am a big fan of WW-2 Aircraft, Muscle cars, and Sci-Fi related vehicles. My plans are to work on my 12" Polar Lights J-2, and Atomic City's 15" Aries 1-B from 2001.


Terry


----------



## philo426

Hi my username is philo426 and I am a long=time modeler. Found this site on google and came to check it out.


----------



## philo426

post #2


----------



## pcnorton

Came upon this site looking for info about Capt Kirk Command Chair.

Ton of info. Hope I can find some way to contribute.

Paul
(sorry...another Star Trek fan)
P.S. I have moved out of my parents basement and kissed a girl.



Paul


----------



## funfurrlander

Hi People, I just got into model building again after many years of not doing this, so I am back at it again. Moebius Models is the brand I like so far. I am now working on the Lost in Space model of "the chariot" and the list goes on from there. I will update this information later on in time.


----------



## birdtree

Hi everyone

Just joined and looking forward to being part of the group. I like Battlestar Galactica and Star Wars modeling.

Mark


----------



## lismodels224

Hi every one here at hobby talk.
My name is Josh Wells I am 18 . i love to built models for fun , but right now my fav models are the ones put out by moebius models.Some of you might see some of my work on ebay. My ebay name is lostinspacefan. I am glad to be apart of this site now .


----------



## Seaview

Welcome aboard, Josh!


----------



## TrueFaith

*1st Post*

Hello Fellow Modellers. I'm from New England and am rediscovering modelling again after being laid off at the ripe old age of 57. Having a lot of fun rebuilding the Polar Lights reissues of originals from my era and finding a few new models here & there too. My latest completion is the Pegasus "War of the Worlds" diorama. Before that I had a lot of fun with an original Aurora "Tonto". I apologize for the quality of the photos. I got the camera so long ago I don't think pixels were invented yet.


----------



## hmudd69

Hello all. another old newbie. I joined some years back and never got into posting. But I'm back again and thought I'd say hello. I do several different genres (yes, Trek too), but also hot rods/muscle cars, WW I aircraft, some ships, and other Sci-Fi (or SF for the purists). Glad to be here. Just attended SEMMEX 2009 in Michigan and had a great time. 

J.R.


----------



## Jim Longan

*Model Car Paint Drying!*

:wave:Has anyone ever tried useing the Microwave to dry their paint on their model cars! I used to build model cars and used to enter alot of shows and when I painted my cars, I used the Microwave Oven to dry them! Put your car body on a Microwave safe glass or bottle, out in Microwave for 30 seconds (use a light coat of paint and builg the layers up slowly until desired coating is achieved), and after each coating, repeat the same process! I have won afew contests in the past and always use this process!:thumbsup:Useing this process prevents bugs and dust from getting on the paint and actually dryies the car from the inside out!


----------



## Vindi

Hi Guys!!:wave:

I found this site while looking for a lighting kit for a Moebius Flying Sub.

It has been quite a while since I did any model building, but I'm getting back into it. I used to light my models using grain of wheat light bulbs. Did a Buck Rodgers Starfighter, A Snowspeeder, TOS Enterprise (w/ fiber optics) that way. So that kida dates on how long it's been since I tried any modeling. Of course 22 years in the Navy hindered it also.

Looking forward on picking all your brains here on lighting-kits, advice, work arounds...etc. I mainly do Sci-Fi and want to get a Flying Sub kit to light. I have a Jupiter II from PL that I started but had to stop and I have an X-Wing and Millennium Falcon (cut-away) that are in the wings. Of course I want to light all of them so...

Talk to ya all on the boards.

Vindi


----------



## TK1608

Hi All:wave:

Just saying hello to everyone there from here in the uk.
I was directed here from the RPF with a link to the mobius flying sub build thats going on here at the moment. Top class build, I'm looking forward to getting my own kit soon...we get stuff a few months later than you guys in the states.

My interests are building star wars models, but I like other sci fi stuff too.. Mainly subjects from my childhood like the Irwin Allen stuff, Thunderbirds and other Gerry Anderson shows.

Anyway that's about it..

Cheers all

Phil


----------



## Keebaily

*Star trek/Star wars fans...or fans of anything look here*

Hello-

I am Looking for Extreme Fans for new documentary show! If you have built a bridge replica or live your life now like your favorite movie than I am looking for you!!!!!


Please shoot me a quick email with your contact information and let me know what you have built!! If you know of an people please pass this along to them!!!

We would like to feature you for this new upcoming show of extreme fandom!

Best,

Erika


----------



## Hippie

*Neew and looking for info*

Greetings, I have been going by Hippie for the last 10 years on the net. I'm a very active modeler and own or manage 4 Yahoo modeling forums and am a member of some 18 other. I also moderaye on the Toy Collector website under the "Kits" forum. I'm 53 and have been a modeler since the age of 8. I mainly do cars and trucks and mainly favor Mopar and AMC subjects, but I'll build darn near anything! 
At the ,moment I'm looking for some information. I've just aquired a Motor Max Ford 650 Crewzer and need to locate a source of parts for ir. it has a couple broken pieces that really ned replacing, not to mention a complete going thru. Hopefully someone might be able to help me out or point me in the right direction. Thanks and looking forward to it!


----------



## jaws62666

*New Sci Fi Model Lover*

Hi all.My name is Jim. I love building sci fi model kits. I am working on the PL 1/350 refit now. Im waiting for the Iron Man kit release


----------



## Auroranut

Welcome all!! :wave:
All new Hobbytalkers please form a line on the left next to the lobotomising machine and we will be with you shortly....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

...is McGovern warming up the Magnagouger, Chris?


----------



## Auroranut

No doubt he'll crack it open when he's ready James. He's probably fitting a new turbo or afterburner housing or something of the kind......

Chris.


----------



## modelnut1

*new guy*

Hi everyone. My name is Benjy, I'm from CT, and I build mostly car/truck models. I came across this site and thought it was worth getting into. I hope to learn stuff here! And make some new friends. Thanks BENJY


----------



## fordzilla502

*Howdy...*

I'm an old time modler. I haven't had much time lately, but I was looking at the Dragonfire. I remember putting that together when I was 8. I loved that one. So much that I'm planning a version of it on my 2004 V-Rod.


----------



## SoleSky

Welcome everybody! These guys on the forum really help me a lot, I'm sure they'll help you just the same, they are extremely knowledgeable. :wave::roll:


----------



## kirbster329

hello i am a modeler who's just looking for a decent scaled new series battlestar galactica


----------



## mat2244

*Hello!*

Hi everyone, I'm new hear. Many of the forums look very exciting and informative! I am currantly working on a studio scale SPV from Captain Scarlet. I was wondering if anyone else has built one also?


----------



## Kiwiflea

Hi Guys,
Just trying to find out if anyone knows where i can get hold of a prop replica of 
ronon dexs gun from stargate atlantis.
Cheers


----------



## Darklore

*hello*

hello I'm Darklore and new to this site


----------



## CdnGhost

I wonder, sir. Is it physically feasible, or even possible, to partake of five continuous hours before one's computer _without_ being seated?

So often, phrases or the turn of a word, which were at one time or another completely applicable to a given situation and not at all either obvious nor necessarily part of the English language, crept their way into the English language only to remain there forever. Unfortunately, these phrases and turnable words took up residence in the language but without the courtesy of an explanation of where they came from in the first place. 

I thank you for allowing me to become a member of your forum. Perhaps, in time, I may be able repay you the honour you do me through some of what I have learned in roughly sixty years.

My apologies to one and all for being so loquacious but, due in large part to a birth defect entitled "extremely high level of intelligence" (believe me, it's a defect) I know of no other way to be and still content to be myself. Regrettably I've never learned to be demonstrative with emoticons and smilies thus 't'will be unlikely that you'll ever see them included in anything I post. Rather I weave my tapestry in words.

Again, sir, I thank you for allowing me entry.

CdnGhost


----------



## mcdougall

:wave:Welcome aboard everyone :thumbsup: Great to have you join the Club ...No fears about having a 'birth defect' here, CdnGhost, you'll find it is almost a prerequisite what you call"extremely high level of intelligence" I like to call *Delusional...* (means I'm joking...not)...But all seriousness aside, have fun guys, and don't forget to show your WIPs and finished kits...this place Rocks!!!:jest:
Mcdee


----------



## inkedchef

Hiya everyone! My name is Rob, I'm 40 years old and new to this whole hobby world. This site has some AMAZING stuff on it, the talent here positively overflows. As a beginning modeler, I dove into 1/24 car models with great gusto and I LOVE IT! I never thought something that took so much concentration could be so relaxing. Plus, I simply love looking at things that I've finished. It gives me a great sense of accomplishment and I still can't believe that I built something out of a pile of white styrene that actually kinda looks like a real car. I've found a few hobby sites and have learned a ton from all of them, including this one. I'm floored by the figure models here, those paint jobs are fantastic! Hopefully some day my little cars will look just as real.


----------



## Universal Tim

*Intro*

Hi All,

I've been a lurker here on this forum for quite some time and finally decided to register. I've been model building since 1965 when my dad introduced me to this wonderful hobby. We used to sit at the kitchen table after dinner and work on our various projects. He would build detailed sailing ships and I'd have my latest Aurora monster model in progress. Ahh, great memories! 

Anyhoo, it's a pleasure learing from all of you and seeing your fantastic work.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## starduster

:wave: I'm Karl and new to this group, been lurking long enough :dude: , old monsters kits and sci fi subjects interest me as well as some 15th century sailing ships, which I working on one right now, I've done some scratch building and dioramas but I'm always eager to learn new ways to build models, and this is a good place to hang out. Karl


----------



## mcdougall

WELCOME GUYS !!! This place is a Blast...enjoy! :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## miraclefan

Howdy! I'm a life long trekkie and model builder. Figured I'd give this place a try!


----------



## knightowl

Greetings all!

My name is Augie Rodriguez. While no longer a full-time sculptor, a passion I was privileged to pursue for over 20 years, I continue to knead and grind as time permits and the Muse prompts. My interest in figures began nearly a half century ago when my parents surprised with Aurora's Frankenstein monster; now I've come full circle and after thirty-odd years of sculpting, modelling, and painting historical miniatures and figurines, I've returned "home".

I have a few projects in the works that I will try to get on-site in the near future. Great to be here!

Augie


----------



## fantasymodeler

*New to Hobbytalk but not to modeling fantasy kits.*

My name is Pat and in 2002 founded the Fantasy Modelers Club in the San Francisco Bay Area. FMC meetings are held on the 1st Saturday of each month. If you live in the Bay Area and want to join (it's free), google us and follow the instructions. Our goal: to promote the fantasy end of the model hobby through active building and participation. Our primary interests are Aurora kits, fantasy/sci-fi vehicles, kitbashing, adding lighting and electronics, sculpting, and just continually "raising the bar" on what we produce. At each meeting we ask a member to share a tip to help us improve our skills. I'll try to check back into Hobbytalk on a regular basis.


----------



## falcon49xxxx

Welcome Pat!


----------



## Ragtop

*Newbie*

Hello everyone. I'm a newbie here. Happy to have found the site and hoping I can contribute to it and learn from it. I've been building plastic models for a good number of years. I usually just do models of cars that I've actually owned, mostly Hot Rods. I'm no expert but I think I'm improving. Hope so anyhow.


----------



## Mr. Franz

Hi, glad to be here. I've been a regular visitor to the site for several years now and finally decided to join. I mostly build figure kits and am currently working on Polar Lights Phantom kit. Whew!


----------



## Greg5150

*Hello everyone*

Just wanted to stop by and say hello to everyone.


----------



## glehn

*Greetings from South America*

Hello everybody,

I am new around here. I've been lurking for a while and decided to stop by to say hello.
I live in Brazil and build airplanes, ships and sci-fi. My stash of unbuilt kits include several Star Trek and Star Wars ships and recently I bought the fantastic Seaview from Moebius!

Regards,
Glehn


----------



## surfsup

*New to this forum.*

Hi everyone. Thought I would have a look at this forum as I was told it was a great place to hang out. Dont blame me if I get into trouble as I hang around with arouranut a bit too much.( gidday Chris). Look forward to some good modelling conversation. Mark:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

Oh God no!!.... They're letting ANYBODY in now!!!
Don't talk to this guy!! He builds Ships!!:drunk: Nice ships, but ships nonetheless.....
Hi Mark (He's one of my modelling buddies and a decent and warped guy to boot) Welcome to Hobbytalk!!
Maybe now I'll be able to get you to build a figure kit!!!

Chris.


----------



## surfsup

You had so much trouble trying to make and paint the figure 8, how can i learn to do it properly with you showing me:wave: Thanks mate and will certainly catch you and the other friendly folk around this Forum over the coming time.:dude:


----------



## Auroranut

Cheers Mark:thumbsup: I hope you enjoy it here. Excellent modellers and shenanigans galore!!
Say Hi to Bekki for me:wave:.

Chris.


----------



## Jango-Fett

Hello Everybody!

I´m new and a Moebius fan.
This is my first post, but I intend to joy you.


----------



## khitomer

Hi everybody been looking in every now and then, will have to start posting more often!


----------



## big brian

hi everyone i'm big brian from edmonton alberta canada i hope i can fit in


later brian


----------



## Auroranut

:freak:

Chris.


----------



## Hooty

Welcome to all the Newbies! :thumbsup:

Now that your a part of this paint stained, glue spillin', and knife gouged group, get to postin' your questions, answers, or tips of the day. Oh, and you had better post some pics of your models, too! We all enjoy seeing what others are working on. Once again, welcome aboard!

Hooty


----------



## firigidice

*New here*

New here. I'm new here i'm 25 and love to build model cars. It looks like here i can learn alot of stuff.


----------



## sylg57

hello everyone,another lazy menber who never took time to introduce,was in my teens in the sisties so grew up with irwin allen tv batman tom daniel ed roth and aurora models.these days i mostly collect and pile the kits waiting for proper building time.happy to see i am not the only 50 of age who can,t kick the habit,happy modeling to all sylg57


----------



## thunderbolt47d

*Hello!*

Just joined and wanted to say hello. I build 1/48 WWII aircraft,Star Trek, Battlestar Galactica(Original seies only) and ships that have sunk! look forward to learning and sharing!


----------



## Hurt Kill

Hello everyone,
I am retuning to modeling, coming off a 30 year break.


----------



## Steve244

Hurt Kill said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am retuning to modeling, coming off a 30 year break.


30 years is the required hiatus. you'll fit in well here.


----------



## Hurt Kill

Thanks Steve244, looks like there is a lot of talent here. inspirational!


----------



## Seaview

You'll find a lot has changed for the better since '79! Welcome!


----------



## nmrcc racer

Hi i was looking around for some people that go to my track and saw some in a search that lead me here i have read some of the post and this might be an alright place i have ben on some forums thet aren't very nice i hope this is better

jim from nmrcc


----------



## JimPV

Hey all! I'm a fan(atic) of monster and sci-fi models (and the occasional tank/plane).

BTW, can someone point me in the direction of instructions on how to upload a custom avatar? I usually don't have a problem with this sort of thing but for some reason I am now...


----------



## Nova Mike

*New Member Here*

Hi All, Glad I found this great site, In my youth I built a lot of models, still have some in fact, but then went through a 12 year period of not building anything, now ,since Moebius came along with the Seaview and other great kits:thumbsup: it has rekindled the old passion. I have visited this site many times and enjoy all the feedback and helpful hints. Thanks to all and look forward to sharing some of my builds.:wave:


----------



## Steve244

JimPV said:


> Hey all! I'm a fan(atic) of monster and sci-fi models (and the occasional tank/plane).
> 
> BTW, can someone point me in the direction of instructions on how to upload a custom avatar? I usually don't have a problem with this sort of thing but for some reason I am now...


Hi Jim, that's a perk of being a paid member. Here's more.

You've come to the right place, this site is mostly monster/figures/scifi with the occasional plane/car.


----------



## sullivanjo

*Introduction*

I am building a garden railroad and need to understand things like:

how many lights can I power from a given transformer
How do I compute the resistance I need to drive LEDs
How can I determine the power pull of a light
I have DC runnib the trains and AC running the switches, lights and accessaries. If they are being driven from a single power pack, how do I compute the draw?
How do I 'read' the bands on resisters?
Which way do I install them? Does it make a difference?
How do I 'size' diodes used in running the switch motors?

In general, I don't know much and need to learn.

Joe


----------



## mcdougall

Welcome Guys...good to have you aboard...Hey sullivanjo, you can find all the answers to your questions right here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=305
...on the Model Lighting Forum :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## steviesteve

Howdie...
(Gawd, how I dislike being a newbie at this age...lol)

My name is Steve. I love ALIENS, Irwin Allen, Moebius Models, Polar Lights and sci-fi in general. I've come to this site to read about members' projects in the past, but thought it might be time for me to join...


----------



## skywalker5321

*Hello*

Well I guess it is about time I introduce myself to everyone and stop lurking on here. I have been a new member since 05-14-2008 and have been watching this board for many great new ideas on building models. I spend most of my time lurking about Moebius and Sci-Fi Modeling because that’s my primary interest in models. I am a network engineer by trade, but have been modeling since as far back as I can remember, and even built the original Flying sub (wish I still had it) from Aurora. Well that’s all for now I hope I can contribute in the future to this fine group. Oh and in case anyone wants to know why I go by sky walker, Well my first name is Luke, and I just got tired of fighting the “Luke I am Your father” Jokes. 

Happy Modeling,
:wave:
Luke


----------



## ERVysther

*Hello form Dayton, OH*

Hey all - :wave:

I've been lurking around here for months and just joined this morning - how's THAT for prompt?  - but I must say I'm flabbergasted by the level of talent in here!

...dang...:freak:...ya' make me look like a rank amateur...

Anyway, brief background - grew up in the southern suburbs of Chicago during the last gasps of the Great Monster Craze, Aurora and WGN-TV (Channel 9!)'s Creature Features...that eerie music from Henry Mancini's "Experiment in Terror" eternally warped me...not to mention Aurora's glow in the dark line! 

Woo-hoo! 

I had all of the Aurora kits at one point or another - mom didn't like 'em, though - I built them, she trashed them on a regular basis  - but now I have 'em all now...just TRY to take them, just try...

As the years rolled on and I got older, I did all kinds of kits which I gave away as gifts, fell apart or just lost interest in at one point or another...too bad, really - Horizon had some awesome stuff in the '90s, as did Billiken, Screamin' and Tsukuda...*sigh*...remember Horizon's Spider-Man, Green Goblin and Joker kits? Screamin's London After Midnight?

:drunk: ...dang...

I still lave some photographs on my DeviantArt page of the older kits, not to mention I think I have adorned my Aurora reproductions ENDLESSLY on there...

Here's the link for the curious: 

http://evysther.deviantart.com/

I'm nowhere near the talent/detail level of a lot of the people here, but, I have my fun and I must say, it's great to be around so much talent. 

Looking forward to some great discussions and showing off :thumbsup:

Warmest regards,

Eric Vysther
(my wife Lisa - who is my partner in crime and my distributor :tongue: sends her best, too)


----------



## mcdougall

Hi Guys...and welcome aboard...(I'm starting to train as a Wall-mart greeter)
Great to have you here...enjoy... :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## marley79

*newbie*

hi everyone, finaly found a good model forum so just wanted to say hello.
i love building models cars mainly (f1, road cars) that sort of thing.


----------



## BFG Brutal

*New to hobby talk*

Hey everyone! just found your wonderful site! Been building garage kits for about in 20 years now. Got started thru a friend of mine who used to work at the now defunct 20th century hobbies in whitehall ohio. I have been to Wonder fest since its start, only missed 2 or 3! have done The chiller Shows in jersey when they were good....years ago! Loving the new plastic kits coming out!


----------



## Rocky1775

Hi everyone! I build military aircraft from 1962 to the present in 1/72 scale, and I have some 1/48 scale WWII aircraft kits that I want to build as well.


----------



## Steve244

jump right in: the water's fine!


----------



## 1861 Paradise

*Grumman Goose*

Hello all . . . 

I am looking for a model of a Grumman Goose that, when complete, is about 24" long. I am not a patient model builder, so it should be pretty easy. Also, I want to detail it to look like the seaplanes that went to the Pacific islands. Do you have any ideas? 

How big is the model you built? You did a nice job. How much did it cost, if I am not being too personal? Where did you buy it?

Thanks for your help. I look forward to hearing from you. My e-mail is:


----------



## thoronaur

*want to say HI to everyone*

Hi everyone, I am new here and to model building, Well at least to a finer scale of building models. What I am really looking to accomplish here is to find some good advice, technique, and information on scratch builds. I already have a list of ideas, but am at a loss of where to really start. I am mainly a Star Trek, Star Wars fan, but am also a big fan of military vehicles, so here are a few ideas I am hoping to start soon as a scratch build:
USS Enterprise (CV-6 , CVN-65, OV-101, and off course one of the starships)
Star Destroyer
and if I am gutsy an old sail style ship such as the USS Constitution.

Wish me luck and I already know that just 1 of these will take me a long time to build.


----------



## mjobrien10

*Oklahoma gamer here.*

Hi all, Warhammer 40k player from Oklahoma checkin in. I have 2k+ of painted tyranids, 4k+ of chaos marines, and about 3k of regular space marines. I do alot of work on the modelling/sculpting aspect of the hobby so alot of my stuff goes unpainted for too long. I'm pretty big on tournament play, but unfortunately my local store closed and I haven't had much game time lately. In the next few months I will be acquiring my own game table so if your in the OKC area gimme a shout and we'll get a game.


----------



## paulhelfrich

Hello everybody! Thought I'd check out what's going on here. I build all kinds of models - ships, armor, figures, garage kits, a few aircraft - basically everything except cars. Looking forward to getting to know the forum!


----------



## moebiusman

*Hi, from Canada*

Hello, I just signed up, hope to make some friends who are into 
Moebius stuff like me.Maybe exchange some good tips, and pic's.
Seems like a very cool site.


----------



## moebiusman

Hi, I just signed up and hope to meet some other Moebius fans like me.
Seems like a cool site. Cheers


----------



## mcdougall

Welcome aboard guys!
Mcdee


----------



## kdaracal

*Hello!*

I'm a recent member but never posted. I'm a huge fan of Moebius. I, too, live near San Jose, CA. I've been collecting several kits to eventually build with my son. I've gone a little nuts with the aftermarket stuff, and finally am ready to start building!! Don't know a thing about photo etched parts, resin or soldiering light kits. Thanks to all the folks at Moebius, VooDoo, TSDS, Just an Illusion, and Culttvman for making my childhood dreams come true!! These guys and gals are awesome!! I'll log in and watch for all the upcoming cool stuff...18" J2?, Proteus reissue?, anything else too cool for school?? Let me know!!
My upcoming builds: Flying Sub, Pod, Chariot, PL B-9, old Spindrift still in the plastic, and an old, partially built J2 from PL. Wish me luck! 
:wave:


----------



## WarDragon

Hi! My name is Steph, and although I haven't had much chance to do a lot of model building lately (most of ours got lost when we had to move ), I would like to get back into it.


----------



## markedbymark

*G'day from South Australia*

Hi,
I'm another 'monster guy'! :freak:
I have around 60 movie monster kits in my collection. Many are unmade and I intend to make them over the next 40 years. _(I'm 42 now)._
I also dream of creating really cool lighting and diorama's for them like so many of us to create a fantastic scene.
Glad to have discovered this forum, there is some AMAZING content here!
'Marked' Mark


----------



## cuthbert

Hi everyone
I like building sci-fi models. I joined to see what others are building.

cuthbert


----------



## deadmanincfan

Welcome aboard, one and all! :wave:


----------



## wraith1701

Hey; what's up, all. I'm Eric, and I'm a fan of sci-fi modeling (esp. 1/2500 Trek modeling). I'm looking forward to learning my way around the site.


----------



## alb-lab

Hi! :wave:
I'm from Italy and I love sci-fi and anime model building.
I've had a dream for the last 10 years: being able to scratch build my own model kits.
Now my dream is about to come true because I'm about to ship a TRON inspired light cycle.
Moreover I'm working on a antigravity racer and on a big space ship.
I'll post some pictures as soon as possible, so that you can tell me what you think about my work.


----------



## hankstoys

*New Member*

Hello Everybody!
I like way too many things from my childhood, such as Lionel trains, slot cars, but mostly building & collecting model kits - military and of course the Aurora Monsters!! Great to see all the re-issue kits being made again so us fellas can build them!!:wave:


----------



## PipePlayr

*How y'all are!*

Hey folks!

New to the forum here...been lurking for a while and just wanted to say hello. I'm looking forward to interacting with y'all who know FAR more about these models than I !

I kind of want to get into sculpting dinosaurs, specifically Stegosaurus, however, I am a rank beginner and am not sure where to go to get started. Any ideas?????

Thanks guys!!
Vic


----------



## hedorah59

Welcome, Everyone! You've come to a great place to talk models!


----------



## minimodelmaker

Hello everyone. I'm an amature modeler who is trying to build an inch to foot scale jupiter 2. After seeing the excellent job of blueprinting by Mr. Kerr I know the new jupiter kit will be fantastic.


----------



## sprayray

Hi to all model builders want to say i like this forum and hope to make new friends along the way and share model tips and share thoughts and ideas my first request is since i jsut got back into modeling again i saw on the replacement parts website and saw a glen strange conversion kit to turn your old aurora or polar light frankenstein into a glen strange house of frankenstein kit (head , arms, torso, name plate)can anyone help me ? or have one for sale or know who i can contact in getting it if it still available i contacted tom at cultvman and told me he longer carries it so i thought i would try this way any help would be greatly apprecaited . i think Posthumous Productions made it do not know for sure please let me know . 

Robert (SPRAYRAY):wave:


----------



## sirusscott

ei ya'll, hope to know more people here..


----------



## cosmonauta

*Hello everyone!*

Hello everybody! I am new on this site. I am an engineer, but in my spare time I am most into the Sci-Fi Modeling. Love stuffs from the sixties like all Irwin Allen TV series, The Invaders, 2001 a Space Odyssey, Space 1999 to mention some.

Currently working on the Lost in Space Chariot from Moebius, Moon Bus from Aurora and a Stargazer Aries 1-B. Felt inspired to join this site after reading all the interesting posting about the new Moebius Jupiter 2 to hit the stores by the end of this year!

Here are couple of pictures taken of the interior of my PL Jupiter 2 built few year ago. I can't wait to see what we can do with the Moebius one!

Well that's all for now take care folks! :wave:


----------



## stevek.

*sayin' hello!*

Just gettin' back into the model hobby after 45 years so there's alot I need to learn. I'm interested in monster models and for the last year have been putting together a pretty good collection while trying to stay within my means. Last time I bought a monster model I believe it cost $1.05. Times have changed!! Not being very computer literate I will endeavor to post some pictures of what I've done so far. All are brush painted (haven't purchased an air-brush set yet) but I believe it gives the models a look I like. Have a great weekend fellow modelers...SteveK.


----------



## jimtothejam80

hey im pretty new to modeling but what i do mostly is building 1/24 or 1/28 scale rc car bodys either from kits or from scratch. Hoping to learn alot here


----------



## bert model maker

minimodelmaker said:


> Hello everyone. I'm an amature modeler who is trying to build an inch to foot scale jupiter 2. After seeing the excellent job of blueprinting by Mr. Kerr I know the new jupiter kit will be fantastic.


Welcome to the HobbyTalk forums everyone !
Bert


----------



## Steve244

cosmonauta said:


> Hello everybody! I am new on this site. I am an engineer, but in my spare time I am most into the Sci-Fi Modeling. Love stuffs from the sixties like all Irwin Allen TV series, The Invaders, 2001 a Space Odyssey, Space 1999 to mention some.
> 
> Currently working on the Lost in Space Chariot from Moebius, Moon Bus from Aurora and a Stargazer Aries 1-B. Felt inspired to join this site after reading all the interesting posting about the new Moebius Jupiter 2 to hit the stores by the end of this year!
> 
> Here are couple of pictures taken of the interior of my PL Jupiter 2 built few year ago. I can't wait to see what we can do with the Moebius one!
> 
> Well that's all for now take care folks! :wave:
> 
> View attachment 84300
> 
> View attachment 84301


Very nice work. Post more!


----------



## Jimanna

*Hi Everybody!!*

I'm Jim from Canada. I am hooked on 1/35 scale Military Kits af all eras, but currently I am into Desert Storm, etc. I am having a hard time finding any of the early Dragon/DML weapons kits, particularly the DML 3808, H&K series kit. If anybody can help I would appreicate it.


----------



## cjej1971

*Hello all!*

Hi everyone, I'm an avid collector of kits since I never seem to have the time to build them!  I am currently building a 1/72 F4U-1 Corsair but I must have at least 50 kits stashed here in my workshop! With kids and work I never really get the time! Anyways this forum looks pretty cool and look forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## dklange

*New Here...*

Hello - I'm really impressed with this site and all the info available. I've been modeling for about 48 years and am a professional artist. I spent 30 years building and flying radio control planes. But with the RC industry going to ARF (almost ready to fly) models I found myself looking at plastic kits again because I really enjoy building and painting!

I got hooked on the Aurora monster kits as a kid and am really enjoying collecting them again all these years later! I am currently looking for reference for the Aurora D'Artagnan "Musketeer" kit. If anyone has photos I'd be interested in seeing them. I did see that "Buzzconroy" had one to build but did not find photos of it finished. I've also searched online and have had no luck.

I've attached photos of some of my models. It's a great hobby!

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Galios_Alpha

*Hi Everybody!*

I only discovered this Website yesterday, when I was looking for some 
information on the new Jupiter 2 model kit that Moebius is making. :thumbsup:
If there 39" Seaview and Flying Sub are anything to go by, this model kit is going 
to be Amazing! 
I found lots of Great pictures of the Prototype model, and even in it's rough 
state it looks terrific.  Much better that the Polar Lights version.

I must be going now, ...to see what else I can discover.

Galios_Alpha.


----------



## proteusU91035

*hello*

hello,

hope i'm doing this right, not for sure how to post on here. what i'm looking for is someone who might direct me to a person who might know where i could obtain the decals for the lunar model's 16" proteus kit. any help is much appreciated.

thanks, rick


----------



## gkwade

*New Here*

Hey everyone,

I'm pretty new to the modeling thing (did a few when I was younger). I work as a medical lab tech for St. Francis Hospital in Tulsa, Oklahoma. My first model project is the polar lights 1/350 enterprise refit. I want to light the thing, but i have no idea about electronics. if anyone has some pointers on what i need to raid radio shack for, please let me know. thanks.


----------



## Steve244

gkwade said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm pretty new to the modeling thing (did a few when I was younger). I work as a medical lab tech for St. Francis Hospital in Tulsa, Oklahoma. My first model project is the polar lights 1/350 enterprise refit. I want to light the thing, but i have no idea about electronics. if anyone has some pointers on what i need to raid radio shack for, please let me know. thanks.


Hi gk. Or is it wade? Anyway have a glimpse at the model lighting forum. Maybe post a thread detailing what effects you want to create and we'll have a go at it. (sorry, spent the evening watching flying circus on the telly).


----------



## captain obvious

Hiya kids...just joined the site today. I build cars for the most part, and most of those are muscle cars...lol...anyways, just wanted to say Hi! :dude:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

dklange said:


> I got hooked on the Aurora monster kits as a kid and am really enjoying collecting them again all these years later!
> 
> I've attached photos of some of my models. It's a great hobby!
> 
> Thanks! :thumbsup:


Those are great kits you've shown in your photos, dk, with some very vibrant colours. You've clearly got a steady hand. And, even better, you've got the Penguin kit!


----------



## bob the builder

*Hi everyone from Downunder*

Jut joined tonight as do not have many people to talk to about building & collecting models, I thought this would be a good idea.
I really like the Trophy series AMT & love rat rods & the older rods & customs.
I aso collect die cast, Hotwheels, Johnny Lightning & whatever takes my fancy.
Well that's about it I guess.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Mirafiori

Hi all just joined the site yesterday oops i forgot to say hi before posting sorry.

I tend to stick with warships or submarine's

I've dabbled in cars etc.

Just wanted to say hi.

regards adam


----------



## THX-1138

Hey all,
I am here to learn and see what all the fine modelers can teach me. My first love is science fiction modeling and I have an obsession with ships. So I guess I'm like about 99.9% of the sci-fi geek styrene and resin gang. Or maybe not.
Now I'm gonna go explore.


----------



## Modelmaker001

Hi I am new on this forum, my name is Brian Jones and my wife and myself have been working on a garage kit of the drones from Silent Running. I know this has been done before but i wanted a bigger and more accurate version. I have a website with pictures of the builds and other models i have worked on in the past which i cant include in this post as i am a new member. I have also been commisioned to make a 16-18" version of Dewey. The garage kits will be ready in approx 8 weeks and then i will make a start on the Dewey.:wave:


----------



## bert model maker

Hi welcome to HobbyTalk ! I sent you a PM !
Bert
model Maker


----------



## No_6

Hi all! Great site, and amazing article on painting the refit Enterprise! I'm recently got back into modeling after 30 years and am having a blast. Mainly focusing on Star Trek, but will be branching out.


----------



## jasonalun

Hello, fellow modelers! 

I used to build models frequently when I was a kid, mostly WWII and modern combat aircraft, but got away from the hobby as I pursued drawing and painting and other interests. I just recently got back into it and am excited to re-discover all the fun I used to have pursuing this hobby. I hope to learn a lot from you all, and will try to contribute whatever I can as I get better at modeling.

Regards,

Jason


----------



## FORDP71

*hi*

Hi From Out Of "this" World

Amazing


----------



## mr hainey

*1960's Comic Book Submarine advertisement*

I have a question I have waited 40 odd years to ask, that is a bit off track in regards to modelling.

Can anyone out there old enough to remember please tell me what the childrens *"2 man Submarine" *was that the comis of the mid to late 1960's advertised in just about all the US comics really looked like.(maybe even a pic or a link)
It was supposed to sell for about $7.95 and had a periscope, and was supposed to fire torpedoes!

I envisaged a large cardboard box with a picture of a submarine on the side but to this day have know idea.
Can someone put me out of my misery, and help me please?


----------



## mcdougall

mr hainey said:


> I have a question I have waited 40 odd years to ask, that is a bit off track in regards to modelling.
> 
> Can anyone out there old enough to remember please tell me what the childrens *"2 man Submarine" *was that the comis of the mid to late 1960's advertised in just about all the US comics really looked like.(maybe even a pic or a link)
> It was supposed to sell for about $7.95 and had a periscope, and was supposed to fire torpedoes!
> 
> I envisaged a large cardboard box with a picture of a submarine on the side but to this day have know idea.
> Can someone put me out of my misery, and help me please?


Welcome aboard mr hainey...check this out...
http://www.michaelchuck.com/the_submarine.htm
and here's a real picture of this amazing offer...
http://www.boingboing.net/2007/06/14/photo-of-comic-book-.html
hope this helps...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## boutzo

Hello community looking for info on the 1/350th scale Enterprise. This looks like the place.


----------



## bert model maker

I am glad you found that Mac, I have that somewhere on my computer and spent an hour looking for it but gave up.


----------



## morningphyre

<looks around>

<can't find said chairs>

<makes one out of warp nacelles and a Spee-Lunker>

<pulls it up and sits>

Hi. I'm new, I'm very interested in building the Polar Lights 1/350 kit I currently have sitting on my desk (okay, I lie, it's a 6 ft foldup table I got for free), and even more interested in the LED light work performed by Raytheon here: raytheonmodels.com/wipplent.html. I think having a good working foundation in LED application (as delivered by the learning experience I'm embarking on with this project) will enable me to do more on the job with electronics and to do things at home which will seriously impress my girlfriend. Provided she doesn't kill me for bringing this 35 inch monstrosity into our living space.

Hope I can contribute- but I'll likely spend more of my time here just looking around and learning as much as I possibly can from each of you.


----------



## krasivia

*Hornet Engine Inlet Trunks*

Hey guys,
I'm new and I build 1/35 military and 1/48 aircraft. Presently I'm seeking *engine inlet trunks *for a 1/48 F/A-18 Hornet. I've heard of something called *Seamless Suckers *but I don't know how to access this obscure maker of the trunks.
*Cutting Edge *has a 1:32 version of the trunks and it is rumoured that they will come out this year with them in 1/48.
Anyone out there know anything?


----------



## bigdaddydejay

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Hello everyone,
Just joined and looking forward to meeting new friends and helping out when possible.
bigdaddydejay


----------



## bigdaddydejay

Hello everyone,
Just joined and looking forward to meeting new friends and helping out when possible.
bigdaddydejay


----------



## Kitzillastein58

bigdaddydejay said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just joined and looking forward to meeting new friends and helping out when possible.
> bigdaddydejay


Welcome to the boards bigdaddydj! 

It's great to see you over here, this place is a blast! :thumbsup:
Lotsa great folks here, and I hope you will enjoy it here, and have lots of FUN!

Kitz' :wave:

I sent you a PM


----------



## unclepuff2006

Hey guys!I'm new here...so give me some slack haha.I've been buildinf models since I was just a little grasshopper.I really like the sci-fi stuff.Polar Lights was my favourite company.Now,Moebius has just raised the quality of kits another notch.I'm really looking forward to Moebius coming out with the 18" Jupiter II.

I just have one question.Has anyone ever had problems with Milliput drying "rock hard",or is it just me?I use the standard yellow-gray stuff.


----------



## hawaii442001

*hi*

hi everyone, not real good with this modern technology, but i love science fiction, wheaton terriers and film. love to read peoples various questions and answers.


----------



## CaliAgents1688

Howdy folks,

Just dropping by to say hi. Primarily a collector here but I also build models from time to time as well. I am a HUGE fan of car caricature kits, i.e. Mitsuwa pullbacks and original Deal's Wheels kits. Come see us mayn!

-Click clack Gang


----------



## fixityourself59

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Just a short hello and thank you to all members for allowing me to join your club. found your club while looking for info on how to replace a broken fuel line on my weed whip. got some excellent advise and was able to do repairs also life HO model railroading building one now


----------



## GIINK

*New Member!*

Hi Everyone! I just joined this forum as a New Member through word from one of your existing forum members. I currently do a lot of custom modeling work on Ebay and have met many new friends there. I hope to meet even more new friends here who all share similar interests in this great hobby!

Any questions for me... just ask! :wave:


GIINK


----------



## GIINK

Hi Everyone! I just joined this forum as a New Member through word from one of your existing forum members. I currently do a lot of custom modeling work on Ebay and have met many new friends there. I hope to meet even more new friends here who all share similar interests in this great hobby!

Any questions for me... just ask!


GIINK:wave:


----------



## Kitzillastein58

GIINK said:


> Hi Everyone! I just joined this forum as a New Member through word from one of your existing forum members. I currently do a lot of custom modeling work on Ebay and have met many new friends there. I hope to meet even more new friends here who all share similar interests in this great hobby!
> 
> Any questions for me... just ask!
> 
> 
> GIINK:wave:


Hiya GIINK! 
Welcome to the Boards, great to see ya here! :thumbsup:
I hope you get a chance to post some pics of those awesome skulls you make and sell. 
Hope you have lotsa fun here, this place is a blast, and again, welcome aboard! 

Kitz' :wave:

There is a PM for you!


----------



## 713slingaz

:thumbsup:


----------



## harrier1961

Hello everyone!

I'm a modeler of lots of different subjects. Right now, airplanes and some sci-fi.


----------



## dklange

*Thanks!*



Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Those are great kits you've shown in your photos, dk, with some very vibrant colours. You've clearly got a steady hand. And, even better, you've got the Penguin kit!


I am currently working on an original Wonder Woman kit, it's coming along quite nicely. I'll post some photos once it's finished.

I've also started the new Mummy from Moebius. Looks very COOL!!! I really love the new stuff coming from these guys!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pun8467

*o.k. this is all new to me*

All right...never posted to anything. Never twittered...never blogged. I'm a novice at modeling and the whole blog/twitter/chat forum/avatar and video blog thing. Regardless, I'm really into the sci-fi theme and scale modeling, and would like to learn more from peers that are out on the WEB. 

What i'm looking forward to: I want to do a spectacular rendition of the upcomming new Moebius 18" Jupiter 2, and the Enterprise refit.

I need help in all areas starting with the basics. I've tried searching for basic modeling techniques and was surprised that the available information was somewhat sparse.

i'm o.k. with cutting the peices off the tree or sprue, but need help starting with proper putty filling and painting techniques. 

Once I get up to speed I would love to share experiences with the New Jupiter 2 when it comes out, as well as doing the Enterprise refit.


----------



## Nugget

Hi everybody.:wave: I followed a link from another board and I like what I see so far. I build mostly sci fi but I like everything. Thanks for having me on board!

Kevin


----------



## TDEVAUL

*Hello all*

Hey everyone, 
My name is Terry I'm new here, I live in Jacksonville, Fl. I really enjoy building Star Trek models, as well as doing some scratch builds and some kit bashing too. I look forward to viewing and discussing model topics. :wave:

I'll take some pics of my current models and post them soon!


----------



## ModelKitBuilder

*ModelKitBuilder Checking In...*

Hello, Model Kit Builder checking in....

You can take a look at my past and currant body of work at my website: *Model-Kit-Builder.com*

I hope to make some new friends on here as-well-as both learn and teach new tricks of the hobby.


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to HobbyTalk !!!!
Bert


----------



## ModelKitBuilder

bert model maker said:


> Welcome to HobbyTalk !!!!
> Bert


Thanks Bert. :wave:


----------



## paperbender1960

Hello everyone,

My name is Glen, I scratchbuild model railroad stuff in Fn3 and On30 for the most part. I also build plastic and resin kits, paper models and whatever else sounds like fun. I also am a woodworker, specializing in hardwood boxes. I have spent the last couple of days going thru the forums, and having a great time doing it. I am currently out of action with a back injury and hoping to get back to work soon.

Thanks for letting me say hello

Glen


----------



## Jiver

*Hi*

Hi everyone,

I'm Jimmy from Belgium.My main hobby is sculpting movie and fantasy figures, but I equally enjoy building space ships.

Looking forward to exchange expirience


Jiver


----------



## Chuck Eds

Hi, I'm new here too. I'm mostly into space/ sci-fi but I build planes, boats & even the occasional car!


----------



## Chuck Eds

The super glue/ zap-a-gap combo is awesome, the best thing for filling gaps! You wet sand that stuff and it's amazing how good it works. 

I find that for parts where you need a really strong bond the Testor's liquid cement (or epoxy) is better. Super glue can be brittle, especially for large parts...


----------



## Scott VS

Hello I'm new here . And I'm a plastic addic and I have a problem I can't seam to stop my self from Buying more kits .

I build mostly prostreet , Muscle cars , Hot rods, , street rods , pick-up trucks and even a box stock once 

My dislikes are show rods and Fake undrivable things.

I'm from West Michigan married have 2 kids and 4 grandkids , I've been reitred for 6 yrs now. I'm a member of the Michigan Meet N Greet model club and the west Michigan IPMS club . But I'm not a rivit counter'

I have opened my home for the mad modeler 24 hr build last yr and we had such a great time we are going to do that again this yrs . As time goes by here I will lrean how to post pictures . Thanks Scott


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to HobyTalk, Chuck Eds , Scott Vs, Jiver, & PaperBender 1960.
Bert
Model Maker


----------



## Chuck Eds

Thanks Bert, looking forward to talking with everyone!
(cool profile pic!)


----------



## capnluki

*Who I am*

I am a 26 year old retiree. Son of a lifetime federal agent. Long line of service in the armed forces. Now, going on my 21st year of building models. Have one sponsor and always looking for more. If I can't do what I like in retirement, why retire? Call sign Leuitenant Dan.


----------



## baggemats

*Hi*

Hello :wave: my name is mats and i live in sweden,
i build mostly in 1/35 and ww2 diorama.


----------



## DevilPuppy1979

Hello every one. I put together several plastic models when I was in high school and have just started getting back into it over 10 years later. Just looking around to see what is there.


----------



## uss_star_league

Hi all! My name is Brian and I'm a styrene addict, I build mostly cars and trucks but, only 1/24-1/25 scale; I'm also into Star Trek ships, I have a small fleet of the 1/537 cut-aways that I've modified into a Tug (U.S.S COPERNICUS, NCC-3815), a Dreadnought (U.S.S. STAR LEAGUE, NCC-2101) and finally the Enterprise...they've all been built whole (non-cut-away) and the Tug has a shuttle transport container attached. I also do a LOT of scratchbuilding including spacecraft from the Star Trek universe...so far I've built a Deadalus Class Cruiser (U.S.S. ARCHON, NCC-189) and, a Wasp Class Cruiser (unfinished at this time) all in scale with my 1/537 fleet. Don't really know my way around yet so I'll prolly lurk for a while to get used to the site.


----------



## Fomoco Man

Hello everybody, I'm not new to hobbly modeling. I have been doing it for 25 years. Now I mostly do paper or card models. I just wanted to say hello and thank you for the hospitality.


----------



## david w kukowsk

hey hey hey


----------



## t-mouse

Hi,
I'm new to this site and just wanted to say "hello". Just got a permanent layoff from my job and it seemed like a good time to start collecting and customizing some models. It's been a long time!! Does anyone know if there is a product to make a late model dirt car have that "dirty", just raced appearance? 
Thanks,
Tmouse


----------



## medtav

Hello,
I have been searching the web trying to find a good replica of the glaive from the movie Krull and found some on this site. Does anyone here still make or sell these?

Thanks!


----------



## wilmot

hello,
I'm french, I collect the plastic kits here is now 30 years, and I "run" on the old FROG/FROG-PENGUIN, and the REVELL MODELS: May be some crazy as me on hobby talk?
See you!
Arnaud.


----------



## DarthDuck

Hmmmm,

HELLO!

I guess I've been around the web but while hearing of HobbyTalk I'd yet to come over and check it out? But I hope you'll feel it's better late than never in my case?

My pursuit of building models now spans nearly 45 years and I've dabbled at just about every genre during that time. I'll switch up interests at any time for any reason, or no reason at all! But one thing remains constant and that is my love for building models.

So I hope to meet some new folks and enjoy this hobby we all share.:wave:


----------



## muddog69

Hey guys, Muddog here. Just kind of getting into this and loving it. Got injured a while back and as therapy, I started modeling. Cant get enough and now waiting for the 39" Seaview to come.:wave:


----------



## tekton

Wanted to introduce my self. I'm new to the hobby and this board so I'll be spending more time reading than posting for awhile. I'm currently working on my 5th ever model an MR chopper along with my son who is building his first model also an RM chopper. I'm from the Chattanooga Tennessee area. Looking forward to participating on the forum.


----------



## HabuHunter32

*Hello*

Hello, I have been building models for more than 40 years now. My interests are quite varried from military aircraft and tanks to science fiction and monster kits as well as ships. I am now working on Trumpeters 1/32 F-105D as well as some 1/48 Blackbird subjects. I am eagerly awaiting Moebius new Frankenstien kit as well. Model on everyone!


----------



## Lungfish

*Hello*

Hello everyone. I'm new to Hobby Talk and looking forward to seeing other peoples work along with showing some of mine. I've already been around the site and have gotten many good tips and ideas. I do have a question right off the bat though, I'm getting ready to build the Martian War Machine and wondered what color primer I should use if it makes a differance or not. I'm going to paint it with Testors metallic copper. Any ifo would be great.
Thanks Kent


----------



## diecastles

Hi folks Im Les from N.I.and have just bought a fantastic book about armoured vehicles of the R.U.C. I have already recieved some models in the book and now want to strip them, repaint them add parts etc
I have an extensive collection of Corgi aircraft,fire engines and corgi icons
I have never done this before and would really love someone to help and advise how to go about it including where to get parts 
This project will have about 7 vehicles:
Looking forward to any help and hopefully a lasting friendship

Les


----------



## kmacd

Hi, I happened to find this website because I was looking at comments that were made on here a few years ago about a car sold on ebay with a girl that posed on it. I was oblivious to the fact this site was about model cars.....I was wondering if anyone would give me some feedback on this particular ebay seller? Please help


----------



## yourmandave

lol


----------



## fan4warbirds

*Hello all*

Newbie on the block


----------



## fan4warbirds

Howdo, all. I just wanted to say hi to all of the fellow modellers out there who are a part of this and am looking forward to both learning new things and hopefully passing on any tidbits that I have learned over the years. My primary interests are in the fields of WW2 aviation/miilitary dioramas and modelling. Glad that I have found this place.


----------



## javito57

*New*

Hi everybody!! My name is Javier and I'm new to modelling. My interests are planes and tanks.
I've been buying a lot of kits :thumbsup: , but havent really jump into work yet...
I do have a question though and it's about weathering. I'm using oil based paints ( Model Masters) , and I was wondering if I can use artist's oil paints thinned with turpentine, or use acrylics paints. I just found out also that there are acrylics that can be thinned with water..... As you guys can see, I'm a little confused  , so I will really appreciate any tips.
Thank you guys!


----------



## nicksdad

Just wanted to say hello to everyone. My interests are sci fi models and props. I joined to read the talk on the upcoming Moebius Jupiter 2 kit but find this to be a very interesting place for all types of interests.


----------



## Rocket

Hello everyone. I am looking forward to learning and sharing all sorts of modelling ideas and concepts with you all. I build 1/35 WWII models and dioramas. Well, I've never actually completed a diorama before. I hope to have one done quite soon.


----------



## Rocket

Hello Javier!
Welcome to modeling! I hope it will be a long and enjoyable hobby! I've been model building off and on my whole life. Your question is a good one. There are tons of techniques out in the modeling community. And each one brings its own character and style. I would strongly recommend reading some books if you have access to them. Shepherd Paine has written a book called Modeling Tanks and Military Vehicles. In it, you will get the basic answers to your question. I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## javito57

Thanks Rocket!! I'll look for it this weekend, 
Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Vahmp

Hi all,:wave:

New here...
Came across this forum, at "The Mighty Ten-12" forum, so decided to join and see what's here.:thumbsup:

Bout me? 
Well, I lived in the U.S. (newark, N.J. to be precise) most of my life, but moved back to my native courty (Brasil) 7 yrs ago.
Been into modeling since was a kid, but stopped buildin a long time ago.
But have renewed my hobby interest after I joined said forum above.:woohoo:

I'm into buildin; (in this order).
Scratchbuildin, 
Store bought kits,
Garage kits

My main focus is;
Star Trek Starships (yea another Trek fan  ), 
Some Star Wars ships, 
Afew other Sci-Fi ships

Anyways....
That's it... I already talk too much. :lol:

Laterz....:wave:
Vahmp


----------



## the Dabbler

Oh Gawd, another Trekkie ! ! Run for the hills, we're all doomed !! :tongue:

Welcome Vahmp.


----------



## gkscalemodels

Hello !

It has been many years since I last visited this site . The last time I created a firestorm and under went the wrath of several people on it because I critisized the then Polar Lights Model Company for not including the crew figures , weapons , and equiptment ,with their then brand new ( 1/72 ) C-57D star cruiser plastic model kit . It was a rough opening for me on this site , and I never returned to it until now . However , in defense of my old position , I was ahead of my time , and was correct , as ( I believe ) AMT/PolarLights II learned that lesson , and will be reissueing the kit with all of the above . I am vindicated !

Let me give you a little background :
I was the owner/operator of GK Scale Models and Figures , which was an on line hobby shop which specilized in unusual and rare model kits , toys , and collectibles . I closed the on line shop down ( officially ) in 2004 , ( but actually well before that ) , and went on to other things . I still retain all of my old stock , which includes many items no longer available and runs from A ( Aurora model kits ) to Z (Zaveda ) and beyond .

I specialized in Sci-Fi kits , Military kits ( including ships ) , and Dinosaur kits ( resin , vinyl , and plastic ) , action figures , among others .

All of my old stock has been in storage for several years . I have the bug again to start taking out of storage items from my old stock , and offering them for sale to any/all collectors , as in the old days . I will soon put a few items up in the " Swap & Sell " section and see if any one out there is still interested in the kinds of items that I have available for sale . 

Here are a few examples of the kinds of kits and other items I have available for sale :

Nichimo ( 1/300 ) Shinano CVB , mint in box 
Horizon JP T-rex vinyl model kit , mint in box
Complete sealed case ( 4 kits ) 1st issue Polar Lights ( 1/72 ) C-57D Star Cruiser
A hole spectrum of old Lunar Model Kits
Hasbro JP Action Figures , Dinos , accessories ,etc.
Godzilla vinyl and resin kits
AMT Star Trek Starship Kits
Kaiyodo Alien Kits
( 1/35 ) New Connection resin German AFV Kits and accessories
Aurora Prehistoric Scenes plastic snap kits
Aurora Wonder Woman Plastic Kit ( YES , it is original 1965 ) mint in box
Saurian Studios Resin Dinosaur Kits
etc.

Thank you for dropping in and reading this . If you are interested in these kinds of items , let me know .

Regards ,

GK


----------



## bert model maker

What do you have in the way of Lunar models 24 inch Jupiter 2 parts ? or complete kits ?

Do you have any real space kits ?


----------



## mcdougall

Wonder Woman....PM sent
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## gkscalemodels

bert model maker said:


> What do you have in the way of Lunar models 24 inch Jupiter 2 parts ? or complete kits ?
> 
> Do you have any real space kits ?


Hello ,

Affirmative , I have two ( 2 ) of the Mike Evans Lunar Models 24 inch Jupiter 2 kits in my possession . Both are complete , unbuilt , mint in box .

As for you're other question , just off the top of my head I know that I have a Revell Germany International Space Station Plastic Kit , and Revell Launch Tower and Space Shuttle , and Saturn V Apollo Plastic Kits . I don't recall exactly the numbers of each kit I have .

Regards ,

Gene


----------



## bert model maker

Hi gene, What saturn V kits do you have ? On the 24 inch Jupiter 2, kits, how are the resin parts such as landing legs & window frame, & fusion core piece ?


----------



## bert model maker

Gene, exactly what apollo kits do you have ? You can PM me with that information ok ?
Bert


----------



## gkscalemodels

bert model maker said:


> Gene, exactly what apollo kits do you have ? You can PM me with that information ok ?
> Bert


Hi again !

I won't be able to get over to the storage facility and look until next weekend . I know where the Saturn V's are at , but the other Apollo kits will be any one's guess , as that facility is fourty feet long , twenty feet wide , and twelve feet high , and it is filled with my old stock . I will contact you via PM when I know more .

Regards ,

Gene


----------



## gkscalemodels

bert model maker said:


> Hi gene, What saturn V kits do you have ? On the 24 inch Jupiter 2, kits, how are the resin parts such as landing legs & window frame, & fusion core piece ?


On the questions on the 24 inch Jupiter II's , again , they are in storage , and it won't be until the weekend that I will get a chance to take a look at them , and be able to answer your questions accurately .

Regards ,

Gene


----------



## bert model maker

gkscalemodels said:


> Hi again !
> 
> I won't be able to get over to the storage facility and look until next weekend . I know where the Saturn V's are at , but the other Apollo kits will be any one's guess , as that facility is fourty feet long , twenty feet wide , and twelve feet high , and it is filled with my old stock . I will contact you via PM when I know more .
> 
> Regards ,
> 
> Gene


Thanks, i will look forward to hearing from you.
Bert


----------



## hlemuss

Hi everybody
New here but not in the modeling world. Started young and stopped long time ago. I have some models to make but I'm getting in the 3D world with Blender. I have a Flying Saucer from "The Invaders" already done in 3DS Max but I need to convert it to Blender. I will start working on the Spindrift from "Land of the giants" soon. I have to improve my skills with the program but I will post pictures when something is ready.
That's it for today. Hope the best luck for all.
Greetings from Spain


----------



## modelnutz

*Greetings*

Well, I guess this is the place to say Hi !
Hello to all...name's Ed Holt ( Modelnutz ) and I'm a model junky ;-)
Also, a freelance Modelmaker and GK producer going on 6 years now ( you may own some of the kits I've cast for others )

Um, my interests....hmmmm, where to start ?
Models, of course...primarily scratch building.
Been doing spaceships lately... used to do a LOT of WW2 aircraft.

Other interests include ( but are not limited to ) Building guitars, playing guitars,RC sailplanes, swimming, bike riding, caving

I hope to learn a little here and perhaps teach a little as well.
Any questions about mold making and casting...?...feel free to ask away....I love to share info ;-)

Well...see you all in the funny papers ;-D


----------



## Rotteedad

*First Moebius Kit won 1st Place.*

Hey all, not that new of a member, been one since 07/11/07, but this is my first posting and I am really not sure how to do this. 
After sending some pictures to Moebius of my first kit from them, Angela thought I should pass the word onto you all.
Back in May I got my first kit from them, Ironman. A pretty sweet kit with a few tiny details missing but still looks great. Good fits and with Tenax-7.R plastic welder it helped seal all seams for very little or no putty needed. Sanded/filed then buffed to a sheen.
Now on the back page of the instructions is a paint list of assorted types of Testor's paints you can use. I chose Model Master Burgundy Red Metallic for the base color on a Floquil Black Figure Primer, shot '01 Black Primer'.
Then after decanting the 'Rattle-Can' of red, covered the whole body, shot '02 Red Bases'.
From a bottle of Model Master 'Stop Light Red Metallic' airbrushed the center of the panels lightly. Handbrushed the MM Metallic Gold then sealed all with a Krylon Clear Gloss Acrylic, shot '03 Gold and Sealer'. 
After a couple of days drying started the Black Oil Wash, Turpenoid thinner/Academy Oil in a tube, first by drawing lines in the recessed panel lines then covering with a very much thinned wash. Wiped with an old T-shirt and sealed again.
Now the white in the Arc reactor in his chest and the repulsers in his palms is an acrylic white primer. Then mixing Pearl-Ex, Pearlwhite 651 paint pigment, with an acrylic clear gloss covered the white primer. Then placed a drop of just the clear on top of it all and layed it so that it would self level. The pigment reflects the light that makes it glow. 
His eyes are white primer with a very thin line of Sky Blue seen in close up shots I found of him. Shot '04 Black Wash and details'.
The base is various colors of metals with the black wash and sealed with the Krylon acrylic.
After all was said and done a couple of Saturdays ago at a local contest, the category 'Models in the Movies', we scored a first place.


----------



## aeryn43

*newbie*

Hi everybody,
As my spindrift model seems to be making quite a name for itself i thought I had better make myself known out there!.
I build mainly science fiction stuff, a lot of scratchbuilding and also kits, I like to add details, so what if it doesn't exist...its fun!
Thanks to Huzz for pointing me to your site,


----------



## biollante62

Hello. I have been reading here for a long time,this is my first post.After a wait of a year I was finally able to afford the big seaview,it arrived today Wow! I have ordered the decal set and fs cut outs from henry prentiss. I want to illuminate this beauty.Looking into the vodoofx kit or doing on my own.Money is always an issue. My question friends: I am a long time ship builder All tamiya 1/350 warships,all using Gmm loren perry photo etch sets. I also built both Revell 1/72 subs.The Gato class is a 42" monster,that photo etch was $$$ coming from the check republic. I can't build a ship/sub without photo etch, but most of these have railings and small radar,gun details.I am aware of the photo etch set for the seaview,is it worth the cost? Has anybody used this on their build?
Thanks guys my name is mark. I will take some pics of my ships and post them here if any body cares to see them. I want this seaview to be my masterpiece illuminated for sure,is the photo etch set worth it aside from the interior details? Thank you


----------



## the Dabbler

Welcome aboard Mark :wave: Please do post your kits, always glad to see someone elses's work !


----------



## 52stillmodeling

*Hello*

:wave: I've been building models since 1970 and look forward to shairing some history.


----------



## ochronosis

Welcome aboard 52stillmodeling :wave:

Simon


----------



## GRANDAD43

*SC tiger fan here*

hi u all
I am a retired newspsper man ^^ years young and an avid builder
I am a grandad and a great grandad who loves life and my family
I am undergoing a great deal of medical problems but have turned to the LORD tom see me through
I belong to a few builders forums due to the fact that I do not limit mysef to model cars_ I build planes, boats, military models and in the car section I build skeeters and dirt slabsides
that get your attention???????

(Larry) Grandad43


----------



## ochronosis

Hi Larry (GRANDAD43) :wave:

Welcome to the board. Sorry to hear about your medical problems. I am going through similar things at the moment and find it good to be able to "leave my worries behind me" - even for a short while - whilst on the forum. There are plenty of things going on and you will find the guys, on all of the forums, really helpful and friendly.

Take care
Simon


----------



## greagan

I collect gas powered tether cars from the '40s & '50s. I just received my dark blue metallic (the original, and extremely rare color) late '40's Ohlsson & Rice .29 car from a west coast restoration shop. However, I've encountered a problem. The center hole in the left rear "bearing washer" has come off over the head of the screw that holds the two wheel halves together around the tire. There is a groove machined into the body of the screw where the washer is supposed to snap into place. I need to have a new thin steel washer machined but can't find anyone with the equipment to perform that task, and the restoration shop hasn't responded to my emails or voice messages. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## Danny L.

*Newbie*

Hello Everyone; 

As you can see I am new here. I many years ago I was building a model a month so it seemed. Everthing from the B9 Robot (resin cast) from "Lost in Space" to vinyl dinosaurs, to Scifi ships, to airplanes. I had the time, I was divorced, and I became an active member of the Gaston County Model Builders, and started entering contests, even the IPMS in Virginia Beach in circa 1996-1997.

I loved building models. I eventually got married again and our son is seven years old. He loves and collects diecast emergency vehicles. Anything with flashing lights and sirens. So while on line with him one day a few months back we came across model police cars, etc.... with the coolest light bars.
So without fanfare I began to ask him questions about building models. I got the answers I needed and just recently bid and won on Ebay a snap together Ecto 1 Ghostbuster's car for him at christmas. I am currently checking out lights on line to add to the car. But for a first model for him and I to do together I thinks it is a good start.

And since I got the modeling bug again I just recently purchased the Mobious model of the Seaview, with lights for me to wet my feet in after a little more than seven years. And while looking online for info I came across this forum.

Thanks for letting me ramble and to be here.

Danny


----------



## the Dabbler

Hi Danny, welcome aboard :wave: Now that you're a member...your DOOMED !! Ya ha ha :tongue:


----------



## bert model maker

welcome Danny, glad to have you on board !


----------



## shiftless

*Hello you all*

I am en restoration of antiques and art work.Just trying to find new and better products for my line of work.Having a problem looking for a white filler ,usable with filling cracks in porcelain works of art.One that is easily sandable and can be coated with solvent based paint.Bondo ,and products similiar ,dont cut it,,Help someone .please


----------



## wagnerwood

*the outhouse man*

Hi Folks
I build models of the old outhouses from wood, as a lifetime woodworker anything that has to do with wood interests me:wave:


----------



## bizzarobrian

*Hi again all!!*

I left but I`m back again.Only fair to warn you. lol:tongue:


----------



## genero

*New member USS Constitution*

Hello to all.

My name is Dennis. I'm 60 and I have decided to finish what I starting by building the Revell's German version of the USS Constitution in 1/96 scale that I began in college. I loved the painting but got to the rigging and chickended out. So I've got a brand new one to start again.

I've been advised to use acrylics rather than the enamels I used 40 years ago, so unless someone stops me, I'll go that way. 

I'll be gratefull for any advice, tips and hints on assembly methods, helpful tools, painting tricks and tips (no airbrush for me - sorry but I have enough new things to deal with without trying that as well), and most definitely rigging help. I got a nice book with details of all of the rigging sections but no help on tying proper knots.

I'm guessing that you probably have sections/areas for where ship builders gather, so any help in getting me there would be appreciated.

I'm glad that I found you all. I hope that I can use the advice I can find and hopefully some day be able to help someone else.

Thanks.
Dennis


----------



## MiddletonCLR

i just got a mrv-f303 4 channel amp, and i was wondering what applications i would be able to use it for


----------



## eagletee

*eagletee*

Hi:
Interested in model kits wood, plastic, paper/card. Planes and ships.


----------



## Spockr

*Hello Hobbytalkers*

Greetings fellow modelers. Getting back into modeling after a long absence. You can probably guess my preference based on my choice of moniker. I went out looking for resources and located this fine site. Lots of experience here among your ranks and much expertise I'm certain.

First up I'm resurrecting the AMT/Ertl Lighted Refit kit that I started and abandoned 10 years ago. Doing that as practice for launching a PL 1:350 Refit build. Its a fantastic kit in comparison to anything previous. I've seen many of the ones built by the modelers in this group and am a bit humbled by your skills. Great work on many of these and many thanks for your inspiring ideas.

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Gluefinger

*Times have changed*

Times sure have changed alot since the days when I spent most of my free time and money buying and building models. For one thing they are a lot more exspensive then they used to be and there is not so many brands or so it seems. Hello everybody, I look forward to talking and getting to know you. I can remember peddling my tricycle down Hwy 153 in Hixson Tn. at the ripe old age of about 2 or 3. I was trying to get back to a store where I had seen a model car that I wanted. When I got out of my mom's car I must have hit the ground running. When I was taken to a store I made a beeline to the model section, hey they always knew where to find me. I have always enjoyed building models of all kinds. From the first few with glue strings all over them to the few that have survived the years. I started back building for a little while about 5 or 10 years ago which lasted a year or so. I have recently sparked a new interest but going into the walmarts and Kmarts I noticed that some don't even have a model section anymore what's up with that. Then going to a hobby shop I see the prices have skyrocketed. I remember paying between 1 and 2 dollars and never more than $3 for a model car now their $10 to $15 WOW! Anyway it's going to be good to get hints and info and hopefully some tipps. Happy building and I'll talk to yall later.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Hello Gluefinger! Love the name! Sounds like "Goldfinger". You must be the man....the man with the modeling touch!

Anyway, kit prices have gone up, but then again, they stay porportioned with inflation, much like the paycheck you made back then has increased in these times.


----------



## Sendra

Hello All!!
I'm an old school modeler from way back in the 70,s, LOL.
I found this forum a while ago and just jointed up!! This is a great place to learn new techniques. Thank you all in advance!!


----------



## navyguns

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum (or any forum that is) but not new to building plastic models. I've been building plastic military models (off and on) since the early 70's. I'm trying to get back in the swing of things and having a great time doing it. I'd like to post a question for everyone and I hope someone can answer it. I'm looking to but online the Model Master II series 2000 complete set. Not the individule bottles but the whole set. I've seen the 1700 set at Megahobby but I really need the 2000 series, because it has all of the basic colors of most of the foreign militarys. If someone could please pont me in the right direction (or web site) I would most appreciate it. TIA


----------



## hisyouthfulward

Used to be a member years ago and with the great news coming out about soon to be released kits like Wonder Woman and Superboy, I figured I'll come in from the cold for old times sakes


----------



## kevinmottishaw

*pics*

hi all, new here, please have a look at my pics & let me no your coments.


----------



## jualopez

This is a very nice website!


----------



## mcdougall

kevinmottishaw said:


> hi all, new here, please have a look at my pics & let me no your coments.


Hey Kevin...Iviewed your photos and they are GREAT...Welcome aboard..You really should post a few of them (all) in the Modeling Forum :thumbsup: also over in the Moebius Forum (the Mummy)
Mcdee


----------



## GhostKnight

*New guy*

Hi everybody,

good to be aboard. Name's Tom. I'm from Austria and I'm into mecha (mostly large scale Battletech). Right now I'm collecting models, which will later be adapted to the same scale (at least that's the plan .

Greets

Tom


----------



## FROGZILLA

greetings from the left coast. 
my main intrests are sci-fi, cars, motorcycles and submarines.
I found this forum while looking for plans to the Proteus from Fantastic Voyage, and it looks like a good place to swap ideas and other info.
Thanks for having me, Frogzilla.


----------



## ochronosis

A Big welcome to all of you who have recently joined the forum. :wave:

Simon


----------



## TIII

Hi Tom, Frogzilla and Everyone,
Have only built a few kits as an adult... I find it takes me back to a simpler time for me.
I'm from the left coast as well, so weapons like the Bladerunner blaster really interest me.
I'm Tony... hope to be able to contribute someday as well.


----------



## Scott Yeager

*VTTBOTS Guy*

Hi everyone Scott here model builder ,and collector of the past.


----------



## Magesblood

are you a past collector or a collector of things past?

Welcome to everyone!


----------



## Novaspace

*New to Group*

Learned about this site from a Yahoo group I belong to. Looking forward to seeing what everyone is doing and perhaps getting motivated to getting some of the kits built I've collected over the past 30 years.


----------



## bert model maker

Novaspace said:


> Learned about this site from a Yahoo group I belong to. Looking forward to seeing what everyone is doing and perhaps getting motivated to getting some of the kits built I've collected over the past 30 years.


Welcome NovaSpace, which yahoo group ?


----------



## littlephoenix

hey everyone


----------



## the Dabbler

"Little Phoenix" ??? Sounds like an Egyptian Dancer I once knew...but that's another story !!!  Welcome aboard.


----------



## carmak

Hello everyone,
I'm a long time 1:25/1:24 scale model car builder (I started in the late 70's) who is getting back into the hobby after a few years off for kids. My kids are now old enough to get into building so we are all building together.

I have about 400 unbuilt kits and about 300 built kits. Many of my buit kits are restorations of builts kits from the late 50's-early 70's. I tend to build stock/mild hot rods with light detail (foil and plug wires sometimes, other times just silver paint detail).

I belong to the KKIM (Kustom Kemps in Miniature) based out of Davenport Iowa. It's a great club and has kept me into modeling over the last 10 years or so.

Carmak
Riverside, Iowa


----------



## awhittle

*Sorta new around here...*

Hi all,
I've been spending way more hours than I should reading a small fraction of HT. 
I needed to make a post to contact another member so this is it.

I've tried to avoid the whole Hobby talk world. I _know_ this will shock the group, but I have way too many projects already, and I have no time/space/$$. But it's like trying to swim against the tide. I just bought the mini Flying Sub model, am lusting after the larger one, and looking into lighting kits.

And I would like to build dioramas to feature some of the die cast cars (of all scales) that I have squirreled away.

So there you have it, my introductory posting to the group.
/Alan


----------



## the Dabbler

Welcome aboard carmac and awhittle :wave:


----------



## sous_marine

Hello. as new member, I want to thank you to all senior modellers that include information and photos in this forum. I've been tracking about the Ted Koch's Seaview cut-away and I', quite surprised about the big amount of details I've collected in just a few minutes from this forum. Thanks again.


----------



## JimmyD123

*Black Flying Sub*

Anyone ever done the exterior in black? I am considering painting my Monogram version in flat black with light grey for the tail stripes. I really hate the yellow color and thought black would more closley match a true "sub color". Comments?


----------



## Talent

*modeling*

I was wondering if you've guys have checked out Hadiso.com?


----------



## the Dabbler

AH, wrong forum Dude ? !


----------



## kscuda

*newbie*

Joined recently and am looking for new building hints as I have been out of the scene for awhile. Mostly into drag cars and monster figures. Would like to build a few more models before the old eye sight gets to poor or the shakes take over. Have been lurking for a few days and found some good tips already


----------



## robtm04

*monarch*

I am new to hobby talk and have a question what is going on with monarch models why have they not put out any kit lately


----------



## crazypredator2

*I'm New Here*

I just found and joined this forum.
i like collecting horror, sci-fi figure model kits, statues, and figures.


----------



## Vorcha2911

*Just introducing myself*

Hello everyone,
I have been reading around this forum for a while and thought I'd finally join. I live in Oklahoma and am currently working on lighting a model of the Polar Lights 1/350 NX-01. I will be asking about this later, but just wanted to say, Hi!


----------



## the Dabbler

Hello and welcome to all the Newbies !! :wave:


----------



## Cail

Hi, I stumbled across this as I was researching LIS Jupitor 2 info and found a lot of useful information.


----------



## Dinosaur Steve

*My first post*

Hi everyone. I am obviously new to this forum.
Looking forward to talking to other collectors and seeing images of your collections of Aurora and other dinosaur models, most specifically the Prehistoric Scenes and related versions.
I look forward to being a member here 

Steve


----------



## Mudkicker

Hi everyone. I joined a while ago, just never posted. I figured its about time to get involved a little when I can. I do figure kits. Anything from monsters to TV kits. Zombies are my favorite. Looking forward to reading, looking and learning.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Welcome to the BB!

MMM


----------



## bert model maker

Yes, WELCOME Mudkicker !


----------



## ussaro

*The first post*

Blank to all, I make excuses myself for my English, are new of this forum, I pick the occasion in order to make the auguries to all the menbri, are Italian and I have the passion of the modellismo from many years
BY


----------



## kgs57uk

*New to the Forum*

I have been a keen modeller sculptor all my life with Sci Fi being my biggest interest. Started with Airfix and plasticine and have moved on to resin and wax. Just purchased the round two 1/350th Enterprise so I will be looking at brushing up my electronics skills as well


----------



## Benjamin385

Hi, My name is Ben and I am trying to get into the art of modeling


----------



## Comic-Club

*Hi I'm new here*

Hi there, :wave:
I just discoverd this right now and so here I am. Sorry for my english, scool is far awy (more than 25 years) 
My main interest is in Comic-Figure model kits, any size 28 mm up to 1:1
I'm a "since ever" Batman Fan and collect especially all kinds of Figures and Statues from Batman and Batman related Characters. Also Jessica Rabbit Figures, Yosemite Sam Figures, and for those few who eventually know me : No more Peanuts Figures. In fact I ganna sell next year my Peanuts collection (Figures and Statues)
Well thats all for my self presenting.
Hope you can handle my english 
Greetings from old Europe (Luxembourg)


----------



## Noseart

*Hello*

:wave:
Just discovered the website! Looks great!! 
I build models & light kits for models to help light up what your working on.

See you around,
Brian


----------



## mcdougall

Hi Guys :wave:
Merry Christmas and ...
WELCOME TO HOBBYTALK!!!
Mcdee


----------



## Fast Andy

*Gears*

I can't beleive how lettle or none talk about steel gears. I have a brush less that needs steel gears. is that legal for racing? Thanks Too Fast Andy:wave:


----------



## DREWid

*Hello*

I'm mostly a car guy. I like the cars that raced in the 60's.
Discovered the site while researching my guilty pleasure of sci-fi figures.
I'm working on a Robby the Robot and wanted to light it up.
Will probably tear apart the Hallmark Keepsake orniment for the sound and was looking into enhancing the lights with a VooDooFX kit. It's a pretty bad kit to begin with but it can be modified to look OK.
Anyway, Merry Christmas to all. :thumbsup:
Jim


----------



## monchie72

*Proteus 72*

This Model Of The Proteus Is The Most Beautiful Kit I've Seen In Along Time !


----------



## wareagle

*Hello all*

Would like to start by saying hello,and that I'm just getting into startrek modeling,have been purchesing alot of kits,and will start building them one by one,one of my kits is the new PL 1/350scale Enterprise 2nd round kit,and another one is the Klingon D-7,1/1000 scale 2nd round kit,which I plan to convert to a Romulan stormbird,I plan to light both of them,I have never done anything like this,so this is one of the reason's I come to this site,I could use alot of advice,also I'm looking to meet new freinds who share my intrest in this particular branch of sci-fi modeling.


----------



## buildingmodels

*LED Lighting Effects in your Models*

I’ve had the misfortune of reading all of your comments regarding “The Manual” found on and sold for only $25 from: BuildingUltimateModels.com
Most of you guys put me to sleep with all of your girlish comments, so I ordered The Manual for myself. After reading all of the 180 color pages with full details, break downs, circuit schematics and parts list, I must say that it was well worth every penny that I invested. While I will not use all of his techniques, I must admit that all of the work done on all of the electronics is Outstanding. He has giving me steps and procedures for copying all of his LED Lighting Circuits which will save me a ton of money and time that I would have wasted trying to build these circuits on my own.

No need to reply back to this because I will never see it or log-in to this account again!


----------



## RacerXer

Hello everyone!
I just joined. I heard about this site from a youtube video of a model review. The site sounded interesting and thought it would be a good start to get updated of modern model building techniques.
I have built a bunch of kits when I was a kid and later, I joined the miltary. After the military, I have ventured onto other hobbies. But, lately, I have aquired some kits to rekindle my old love of building models,(boy how much the prices have risen!), and I was astounded how building techniques have improved by leaps and bounds. I really need to get my skills up to snuff to be half as good as some of the folks out there.(And to make some of these expensive kits worthy of display, even in my own home). I tend to build kits tied into movies and television shows, so Aurora use to be the brand for me in my youth. (Ah, the unique smell of that Aurora plastic!) Though AMT, Monogram, MPC, and Revell had some entries which fell in that media catagory back then.
Well, I have to break it off. Reminiscing will make for a long read. Sorry. But thanks for bending your ear.
RX


----------



## XMAN64

Hello everyone. 
I joined this site a few minutes ago. Let me say there is a lot of interesting info here. I have been collecting all of my life . From Models ,Statues ,ships ,props ....you name it. I just collect anything that reminds me of when I was growing up. Mostly from the Late 60's and early 70's but not limited to. ...anyway I'm glad to be here.
Xman64


----------



## parkes682decals

*Hi All, a new member here*

Hi All
Well if found this site by accident looking who does custom decals.
I think i should introduce my self properly.
Im a aircraft modeller for about 30 years,a member of the Sutton Coldfield Model Makers Society here in Birmingham,UK for 30 years.
I also produce custom decals on waterslide decal both clear and white decal
using a inkjet printer with JPNL cartridges.I have a website if you want to have a look at my work.
I have a website parkes682decals.piczo.com
I do almost anthing in decals,from aircraft to whatever providing i have a colour photo(close up) and some sizes in mm.
I do this part time in the evenings and some weekends.
Best Regards
Paul Parkes


----------



## Borg403

Hello everyone I am also new to this site and have been building models, collecting star trek items, autographs, lightwave 3d modeling. My hope is that mobius puts out a spindrift kit. i love the Land of the Giants. Anyway Happy New year!


----------



## perrey

Hi. I'm new here. Basically, I'm into 1/72 scale sci-fi, aircraft, auto's etc. In my younger days I did a lot of scratch building. Now I'm getting back into it. Are there any electric saws that can be used for cutting plastic?


----------



## ICEDRAGON

*G'day everone*

I am into mini gaming, mostly the painting and modelling side of it with the bonus that you can play with them.

but wanting to do a snow themed armie. i the forum I have spent most of my time use snow things that are good for the look of snow but lacks reallizim, so that is why I am here, Too look at diarmas that look real.

regards jason.


----------



## total victory

hey, good to be here,a lot of info too,


----------



## 571502dr

*New guy*

Hi everyone,

I just found this site tonight. I was searching the internet for a OLD Revell 1/16th Swap Monster Truck Model Kit UNBUILT, and this site came up, so I joined. I am a major car/pickup fanatic. I have over 400 model cars and trucks in several different scales. I also have about 400 + Hot Wheels, Match Box, Johnny Lightening, ect... I have started to collect diecast a few years ago, mostly 1/18th scale.
I love to talk cars and models, I have building for over 30+ years.

The 571502dr, stands for the 1/1 scale in my garage, I can't wait to start building that one. When the kids all grow up, lol.


----------



## sammylou

*Hey all*

Hey everybody. I'm new to the site, just dropping in to talk to other plastic modelers and get help on a couple of projects. Seems like an awesome site!


----------



## chuck314d

Hello.
I am not new to modeling, but its been nearly 10 years since I built anything.
I said to myself that I was done with it, but there are so many cool new kits out there now. Better quality kits too when it comes to fit and detailing and all that important stuff.
So it looks like I am back. At least for now.


----------



## the Dabbler

Welcome to the forum kids :wave:. These guys will learn ya lots of stuff. Hope to see some of your work posted here.


----------



## alien14

Hello to all my Hobbiest


----------



## mgbgt

*New member*

Hi everyone, I recently found this site and am amazed at the amount of activity there is here.


----------



## mmmmp

Hi Gang, 

Been lurking here for ages and finally joined this fine community of craftsman and artists. 

I'm 45 years old although some might say I *act* like I'm >5< years old! I have been building models all my life. I'm not a 'competition class' builder, but over the years I've been getting better and enjoying it more. That is, I used to always race through a kit, but I've found patience and care is better and far more rewarding after completing the finished project. I enjoy Sci-Fi, Cars and Aircraft although I did a Santa Maria ship that was a load of fun. 

With the benefit of the internet, better tools and 3rd party products, this an exciting time to really get the most of this pastime and create excellent reproductions of our favorite subjects. When I first started as a child, when you wanted lights, you went to Radio Shack and you were basically on your own. A good way to learn, but not practical when raising a family, working full time etc. Now that we fellow modelers can e-mail pix and info and pass along tips to help each other we can can even more enjoyment...and FUN! BTW - I think I've learned more on this website in a year than probably my entire lifetime. 

Anyway, my thanks to all members and I hope I can contribute to this forum in the future.

Mark


----------



## mcdougall

Welcome aboard to HobbyTalk everyone...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Sloucher

*What have I let myself in for?........*

Hi Guys

Just joined. I'm an aging and now balding cry hippy from the UK. You see, because I've built plastic tanks and aircraft in the past, I offered to build a 1/1000 Polar Lights Enterprise for a partially sighted friend of mine - and ended up committing myself to building a fully lighted and high detail 1/350 PE Enterprise A - why do I do this to myself??? And why does it cost sooooo much more for kits in the UK than the States????

Any hints and tips gratefully plagiarised!! (That means I'll use 'em and say it was my idea:jest: jest jokin' folks!)

Anyway, be prepared for a whole load of questions and tantrums!!!!

Slouch


----------



## Ed Wong

Hi all ... 

I just joined this forum. A couple of weeks ago when my tube of White Squadron putty was almost empty, I was looking to find some place on the web to buy some. Google showed me this forum, and an old posting (2001 ?) about using Bondo 'Glazing and Spot Putty' instead of the Squadron White. Rather than reply to that now years old forum, I thought I would do so as a way of introducing myself :wave:

I went and looked for the Bondo 'Glazing and Spot Putty', and found it at Wal-mart for $3.29 for a 4.5 oz tube. I have been using it for the past 2 weeks to do my Horizon Iron Man kit "conversion project". I like it a lot better than the green glazing putty I had used, since this Bondo stuff dries a lot faster but is a lot more easier to sand and form. It is also a "usable" substitute for the Squadron White putty, but it doesn't go on as thick as the Squadron can.

Anyway, as per my Profile, since the early 1990's, I build and paint mainly 1/6 scale vinyl (and some resin) figure kits. 

thanks, newbie, Ed


----------



## Mister E

*New Member: Mister E*

Hi Folks-

I'm brand new to Hobby Talk, and I thought I'd start by saying hello. (Makes sense, right?)
I mostly do sci-fi spaceships.

Mister E


----------



## apls

Hello, I have been building model kits starting with Aurora since 1964. Started again after college in 1982. Resin, vinyl, you name it. My last kits bought was the best Indiana Jones kit I ever saw, from an artist in China, and the 5th Sense Prisoner from the 60's t.v. show. Looking forward to sharing with you soon.


----------



## mcdougall

Cool apls...You'll find a lot of Aurora kids here...I'm one of them :thumbsup:
Welcome aboard
Mcdee


----------



## bat21angel1

I am searching for an empty Horizon Frankenstein box and /or instruction sheet. Can anyone help?


----------



## gerald p

*New member reply / Gerald P*

Want to say my hello's to every one at Hobby talk.
Not real spry on the keyboard yet, so please bear with me.
Gonna keep it short on this one.
Gotta say, some of you guys do brilliant work
So lets Rock&Roll !


----------



## PROFESSORJARROD

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


 Hi gang,

I am a new member here at this club, so it may take me a little time to figure out how things work around here.
"Anyhow," I like to fish, and hunt. I started collecting figure kits in 1993.
I enjoy collecting and building horror figure model kits of all kinds, but my true passion is kits based on classic horror movies like those by Universal Studios and the late Hammer Film Corporation.
I like making new friends, and sharing and learning new model building
techniques, and just having a good time visiting with other club members.
Many of you probably know me from the Figure Modelers Clubhouse.

My name is Rick, and I look forward to meeting you. :wave:


----------



## mcdougall

Hi Rick...You've come to the right place :thumbsup:
Check out the Modeling Forum...Tons of Monster Figure Kits there...Looking forward to seeing your pictures!...Watch out for the Aurora Freaks...we still think we're 12 years old 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Don't call us 12 year olds Denis, or I'll tell my mommy on you....

Chris.


----------



## sidewinder

Hi, I'm new, my name's Jim. I'm from North Central Ohio and thanks to our economy I have a lot of time for hobbies now. 

It's good to find a community of people interested in models and diecasts. I'll probably end up spending most of my time in the car modeling and diecast customizing sections but it's great to see such a diversity in modeling interest.


----------



## Panzer Madness

Hello folks!

After twenty years of ignoring modeling I'm making a comeback. I don't post often. But You'll hear enough from me eventually. I may even become furniture....LOL!:wave:


----------



## gerald p

*New member thread,Gerald P*

Just want to say quick hellos, to everyone on H.T. 
Picking up building again, after a long hiatus.
Gotta say, You guy's do Magic with these kits.
I have alot of kits to build, so this site will be a well of info.
So lets Rock and Roll !


----------



## hobbyguy101

Just joined, don't know if I'm doing this post correctly.


----------



## micalle

*new to this site*

Hello everyone my name is mike I've been building models for about two years. I model aircraft,armor and some cars. Looking forward to talking with you guys.


----------



## the Dabbler

Ahh, new blood...er, I mean, ahh, new members, "I bid you velcome!"
Step into my Castle, er, I mean Gallery, and take a look around, you may find something...in-ter-estink.


----------



## bizzarobrian

*Best Kit Forum going*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Just wanted to let you people know that you are all a great bunch of guys & I want to thank everyone for being so helpful.


----------



## Fritzfix

Hi all, 

Here is my obligatory FNG introduction. Long time modeler (30+ years), mostly military, all scales, all media.

I must say that I'm enjoying vicariously the Sci Fi and Fantasy side of the hobby through these sub forums here.

Cheers.


----------



## Blufusion

*New to site.*

Just wanted to say thanks for this site. Im trying to get back into the fun of it all. Hope i can show some work soon. Hope everyone can help me sometime.


----------



## Matthew Willis

*Proteus freak*

Hi guys... new member. Great site and the pics make me swoon. Artists, all of you. From the tender age of six, I have collected submarines. Odd ones..sci-fi..experimental..not "real" ones. Don't ask, I don't know why. Near as I can figure, I saw Fantastic Voyage and was blown outta my seat. I have a Proteus collection that numbers 23, in all sizes. Greatest sub ever. (neck and neck with the Nautilus) Drew Huffman's latest creation is stunning. Carson does it proud. I am selling a kidney to get one, when available. I probably will ask stupid questions from time to time, as I am getting back into modeling after 20 odd years and three kids. I have boxes full of Flying subs, Stingrays and Seaviews just waiting. At last count, I have seven Proteus (Protei?) left to construct. Wish me luck.:freak:


----------



## Dave T'

*Hi from UK*

Hi guys.

I just found your great forum courtesy of good ol' Google.

I'm from the UK and some of you may know me from the ARC and Britmodeller forums perhaps ?

Cheers... :wave:


----------



## Matthew Willis

Hey...Is Carson Dyle a God, or what? His skills humble me.


----------



## dono

Hi,

Making a Boy Scout Pine Wood derby car. Question: Im using Testors spray enamel primer over sanded wood. The directions say I can apply a second coat within 3 hours - does that mean I can apply the next coat (the 1st color coat) within 3 hours? I only need one coat of primer but would like to move on to the color coat before waiting the 48 hour cure period for the primer.

cheers.

dono


----------



## Davidj2

*photo etched parts*

Greetings to everyone. I am new to this sight. As a kid, I build plastic military models in the 60's and 70's. Stopped for a very long time and now I want to get started again. Many of the new 1/35th scale plastic models come with photo etched parts. I have never dealt with them before. Can anyone help me as to how to secure them as what type of glue to use and how do you paint these parts and can give me some tips on how to work with them.


----------



## ekbalam1701

Just popping in to say my first hello. A big thank you to ModelManTom on YouTube for turning me on to this site. I mainly look forward to seeing your sci-fi models section...particularly anyone's experience with the 1:350 Polar Lights Enterprise. I own two and have never attempted to build it. I'm a novice anyway and want to get this sucker right.

Cheers!


----------



## Grandadgem

Hi fellow hermits. That's what my wife calls me as I hide myself away in my bedroom while my inventive gears turn & burn. I'm retired and invent things to make life a bit easier on myself & family such as, a driveway gate that I bump a lever with my car so there's no need to step & walk to open it. But.... now there's the 1957 Barbie chevy I have torn apart & cut up " doors, trunk compartment & hood" so to make & work like real thing. Sort of. I discovered Krylon fusion paints in the rattle cans. Lid cover is what you get. I use one metalic to simulate undercoat and trunk & under hood liner coating. Much like splatter paint but, more to scale. I don't bother with anything smaller than 1/8th. I did just finish a 1/12th 57 chevy that I bought couple yrs ago off ebay but, found it cumbersome. I'm a colon cancer survivor and chemo took a lot of my fine motor. I know this barbie car is gonna be an ardious task but, I really enjoy it. Trouble is, both bumpers chrome is battle worn. I been reading about the alclad, bmf and killer chrome and am cautiously considering killer chrome for the bumpers. Lots of crevices. Any experienced suggestions? I have done a bunch of ebay ooak cedar fences in barbie scale and they always do well. Down to real nails & hardware. I am making a real life diorama of a frontal view of a country house to show case my fences & yard furniture. Barbie can be seen under her 32 ford deuce coup, changing oil or removing wheels & tires for repair work. Or her & ken will be driving the fort 1/8th Big T. Gonna use the flathead engine "extra from the 32 deuce kit" for the 57 chevy. Im rambling again, huh? Just wanted to share a bit and say thanks to all for the "very helpfull" things talked about here. My bud just walked in. My 10 yr old granddaughter. She is also an up & coming inventiveness-miss. 

Just because I'm paranoid, doesn't mean I'm not being followed.


----------



## Redd504

Whats up everyone?I jus found and joined teh site so I figured Id drop a line and say hello.I like to build 1:24-25 scale model cars/trucks .If I eva learn how to post pics i'll be glad to share my work.


----------



## bizzarobrian

dono said:


> Hi,
> 
> Making a Boy Scout Pine Wood derby car. Question: Im using Testors spray enamel primer over sanded wood. The directions say I can apply a second coat within 3 hours - does that mean I can apply the next coat (the 1st color coat) within 3 hours? I only need one coat of primer but would like to move on to the color coat before waiting the 48 hour cure period for the primer.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> dono


I worked as a wood finisher in the past & I would suggest you give it a coat of wood sealer first.Give it light sand & then hit it with primer.2 coats or more if you can afford it.Then give it a "very" lite sand.Using a tack cloth wipe off the primer dust & then add your paint.I have a trick I used that works like a charm if you get some over spray.Reverse your sandpaper to the smooth side & buff the over spray area.Hope this helps.


----------



## Lucky 13

Hello Everyone !! I'm Lucky 13 and I live in Somerset, Kentucky. I enjoy pinewood derby racing. You have a great forum here !!


----------



## Thunderbird7

*First Post*

Hello everybody. I just purchased the new Moebius Jupiter 2 model and will be posting some of my ideas in the future


----------



## Les Walker

Hi everyone. New here. :wave:

I have been a model builder for over 40 years, but have become known online in the last ten as a 12" custom figure maker, with the trade name Figuremaster Les. Not as much the master as I want to be,  but always learning. 

Anyway, I have been a model builder much longer, and have recently rediscovered my old love, by cleaning my garage and finding a bunch of my old, unbuilt kits, namely my old TV and movie spaceships and such. 

I am a huge movie fan, so I love Aliens, and Star Wars and such, and lots of the old, old Aurora kits I used to have and build. I had all those and more.
Used to build a lot of the 35 scale Tamiya WWII tanks also, mostly German, and have a few still in a box. Built and painted! 

I don't build as much as I used to, due to aging and my eyesight slowly not what it was, but I still love the old craft. I've probably bought too many diecast and finished cars and ships in the last ten years due to that. But still, I love the smell of the old model glue as it blends the styrene together, it's in my blood, so I can still jump back into that world when I can.

Trying now to catch up on my rediscovered older kits, the 12" Polar lights Jupiter 2, and other such ships, and trying to find some other kits of comparable type, the C-57D and more. After the 24th scale Icarus kit, and my personal grail is that nice open cabin, resin Proteus kit from Fantastic Voyage. I am a huge fan of it's designer, Harper Goff, and I own a personally built 31 inch Nautilus kit which is the pride of my kit building fleet. I even have a full complement of 1/6 scale figures of the main characters to go with it! 

I also hope to tackle some of my many Star Trek starships and the new 1/350Enterprise someday. 

Anyway, that's me, and hope to make some new friends here, and learn a lot more, and see a lot of cool stuff. 

Glad to be here! 
Les


----------



## Pigpen73

Hi everyone! Hope to learn some more about SF modeling, love the site!


----------



## 11airassault

*Models to Trade*

I'am new here, so, if I'am doing something wrong, in the wrong place at the wrong time. Help me out please, never to old to be told where to go or what to do. I have some models to trade, they are all Minicraft, (1) Visible Mazda RotaryEngine 1/5 scale, (2) 1931 Ford Model A Pick-up 1/16 scale, (3) 1939 Jaguar SS-100 Roadster 1/16 scale. All are opened parts still in sealed plastic, boxes show a little wear, but good.
Would like to trade for one or the other: AZUR 1/32 scale Bloch MB152C.1,
or HASEGAWA 1/32 scale Ki-61I, or SPECIAL HOBBY P-39Q or P-39D Airacobra ....SPECIAL HOBBY Morane-saulnier MS-406C-1. 

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## cp1963

Hello, fellow modelers. Just recently joined and I am just now getting a chance to post. I have looked around and there is some incredible talent here. I hope that I can learn something from everyone. I have built plastic most of my 46 years of life, but real life got in the way and I have been away from modeling for way too long, time to get back in the groove. I recently discovered paper models, and now I have some new skills to learn. I don't have a lot of time to build, but I hope to meet some new friends here.


----------



## bigetone7

*Moebius Irwin Allen Releases*

I was wondering If anyones heard, If the Old Aurora Spindrift model is to be the next 1/35 issue? ( Besides the 1/35 Chariot and Space Pod this fall ). Moebius Models always denies this. Yet they also denied the Jupiter 2 when I heard that rumor.


----------



## SevenFishes

Hello All.

I'm part of the over 40 crowd. Like many, I was introduced to building models when I was a kid (not that I act like an adult now, but hey, gray hair has to count for something) building cars, planes, ships, etc. Some of my favorites from childhood though were the Star Trek models, and the International Rescue craft from the old Thunderbird's "Supermarionation" show. 

Most of those early models were build-it-yourself toys, and they've all since been lost to firecracker battle damage, or some other play-induced catastrophe.

I've recently caught the bug again though, and am looking forward to revisiting some old favorites, and trying my hand at some of the newer kits and materials.

I've got a couple of kits in progress now (an F4 Phantom, and an AV8 Harrier) to knock the rust off, rebuild my tool collection, remember how to use some of the tools I still have, try out different adhesives, techniques, etc. 

It's funny how you forget things, like losing the joystick for the Phantom when I popped it off the sprue with my trusty x-acto, and only after the fact remembered "oh yeah, THAT's why I used to use those reverse action tweezers" *lol*

Anyway, I've been enjoying the forums a great deal. Thanks for sharing your experiences and knowledge. Looking forward to re-engaging in one of my favorite hobbies.


----------



## slotto

Hi all,
I'm Steve. I like to model slot cars.
I will post a link to my blog after 1 more post.


----------



## skyman00

Hello. -j


----------



## skyman00

Post #2 to post pics. -J


----------



## tucrats

Hello everyone from Tucson, AZ. New to all this, so please bare with me. lol


----------



## arvada

Hi,

My name is Paul. I used to be pretty active in modeling and used this site until about eight or ten years ago when I "gave up" the hobby. I guess you never give it up, you only take a break. I have long forgotten whatever my member name was from those days. So I'm starting anew.

Man has this site grown since those days!


----------



## nova400

Hi everyone, i stumbled across this site while looking for info on the lil stogie kit and thought i would sign up


----------



## Mystic Colin

*Hi there*

Hi Everybody,

I'm new to the world of scale modeling. I've been checking out the forum posts for about a week now and I thought it would be great to start posting and introduce myself as I'm sure I'll have a ton of questions in the future. I had been painting 25-28mm miniatures on-and-off for a while now and eventually that led me into building terrain for said miniatures. About six months ago I was in my local hobby shop and saw the Moebius Monster Scenes reissues. Interested I started looking online and discovered the world of Monster Scenes, Aurora, Moebius and modeling in general. Just this week I took the plunge and ordered a Dr. Deadly and I can't wait to get started! Looking forward to chatting with all of you and having fun.

Colin


----------



## mcdougall

Great to have you all aboard...This is a pretty cool place ...Look forward to all of your Posts:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Raptor

Just got back into model building with my son.


----------



## bert model maker

Raptor said:


> Just got back into model building with my son.


 
Welcome to the HobbyTalk forums, what kinds of Models do you & your Son enjoy building ?:wave:,


----------



## doc3d

*Hi All... I'm looking for the resin kit made of the Babelfish*

This is sort of a comical character kit. I occasionally build a resin kit of one kind or another, and do 3D photography. Cheers, doc3d


----------



## Kila2000

Hi everyone.
My name is Wil and I'm from New Zealand. If you've seen Lord of The Rings then you've seen my country, lol.
I've only been into modelling for about a year or so and have yet to complete anything. I am keen on cars, Star Trek models (I have a DS9 to light up) motorbikes and maybe aircraft. Hope to get some good advice and all from looks like a good site.

Cheers


----------



## thedude

A few of you probably know me...my web site is called "My Little Space Museum". I have heard of this forum before, but just got registered now because I'm building the BIG Polar Lights Refit Enterprise and I realized one thing: *I NEED HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Ciao!

karl:wave:


----------



## ToSte

Greetings. Tony here. Long time customizer and collector/hoarder. I'm rounding 30 and I'm pretty much into anything car related, big or small. I own a '77 Malibu, '67 Scout, '57 Chevy Handyman.


----------



## galileo1

*Hi Everyone...*

I'm Robert (you can call me Rob) and I've been building military scale models for quite some time. My main interests are 1/35 WWII German artillery and softskin vehicles, 1/32 modern jets and, modern submarines.

Found this site looking for references on a kit I'm working on so, as the Blue Angels say: "I'm glad to be here!"

Rob :wave:


----------



## yorkd

hello everyone. i am new here at this site. i have gotten a lot of modeling tips from reading all of the readers post.like many of you i love the moebius irwin allan kits that have come out with. big seaview and jupiter 2 fan.bear with me as i have never posted before so i just want to say hi to everyone out there and i will be back later with lots of questions regarding my favorite hobby.


----------



## rcaparros

Hi, I am star trek fan and verye new to this matters, I hope we can share some tricks and tips.


----------



## Seaview

Welcome aboard, gentlemen! 
If you have any questions about your kits or improving your building or painting techniques, feel free to use the "search" icon at the top of the page to find discussion threads or to ask directly. 
Also, please feel free to post pictures of your work, which in turn will not only inspire other modellers, but will also give YOU the motivation to keep improving your own skills (there's ALWAYS room for improvement in any field of endevor). :thumbsup:


----------



## yavapaires

*New on the scene*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


This is my first visit here, kinda got here by chance. I'm into N scale model railroad, NASCAR diecast, and have some plastic kits I now have time to build.Forced into retirement and enjoying having time to do some "fun things" I'm sure to learn new things and might even have a comment sometime.


----------



## BuckGordon

*New Guy*

Howdy All, :wave:

I'm new here. 

Looking for information to help me get back into modelling. I found my old Space 1999 Eagle and Hawk kits in the back of the closet and want to rebuild them, it's been over thirty years since they have seen the light of day. They've had a rough time (well the Eagle mostly), I was a teenager back when I built them and then didn't quite finish, left off small bits until later. Which is now, and who knows where they went too.

Thanks,
Henry


----------



## auto_al

hello everyone!
I join this forum because I found some really useful info regarding model techniques.
I am currently trying to achieve a better gloss paint job.
hopefully I can succeed. =)


----------



## LTP.M.W.

*Lt 7th Annual Model & Toy & Collectible Show*

Lt 7th Annual Model & Toy & Collectible Show
Sat. Appril 24, 2010 At The Allen County Fairgrounds
2750 Harding Hwy Lima, Oh 45804
Show Opens At 9:00 Am - 4:00 Pm
Cost To Get In Is $2.00 And Model Show Entries Are $1.00 Per Model Entry We Have 27 Categories To Enter Plus Lots Of Awards To Give Out. We Will Have Model And Toy Venders With Lots Of Itels For Sell. For More Information Go To Ltproshop.com We Still Have Tables If You Would Like To Vend. Tables Are $15.00 Each.
You Can Call Robert @ 419-302-6940 For Tables.


----------



## bradb

LTP.M.W. said:


> Lt 7th Annual Model & Toy & Collectible Show [SPAM]


So all this work and still spam... I hate spam and all spamers. I tried to post some pics and schematics I've done tonight but I can't because I'm new... and still spam like the above makes it here <sigh> Oh well...

I'm a long time reader who's never had much of a reason to post - my work isn't so good - but I love to read and see what's going on. Recent releases by Moebius have gotten me back into modeling (I love their Irwin Allen stuff).

I've been recently enjoying combining my love of modeling with my interests in electronics and microcontrollers and I think I've got the perfect solution to lighting models at a low cost.

But we shall see, eh?

Brad.


----------



## NateL

Hey everyone, I've been getting into prop building as of late and am always looking to learn more.


----------



## the Dabbler

Hello to all you newbies ! And welcome aboard.:wave:I am the great and wonderful Dabbler. ( Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain)
I mostly lurk and make sure all these guys ( and occasional gal) behave themselves. Enjoy ! ! !


----------



## rowdylex

Hi there all, I am a new from Australia. :thumbsup: Have been building kits since I was knee high to a grasshopper, but stopped in my late teens to my late 30's due to excessive 'extra curricular activities'. 

Now in my 40's, with kids, I have the urge to start modeling again, but with a new mission: to light my kits, especially the Moebius Jupiter2, Big Seaview, Chariot, Flying sub and of course the Polar Lights 1/350 Enterprise. I have found some great resources on this forum for lighting and since I have no electronic experience, I hope to learn more over time.

Cheers.


----------



## Darmok

Hello everyone. Thought I'd stop by and say hi. I've been modeling on and off since I was a kid. I'm into pretty much any kinda sci-fi film, tv, etc. I'm currently modeling an enterprise tos and the enterprise d.


----------



## resinmonkey

Howdy folk's my name is Michael Mangold i'm 46 living near the Rocky Mountains in Calgary, Alberta. Canada. I grew up watching Gerry Anderson shows like Thunderbirds & Space 1999 rebroadcast for the North American Market. Then the Irwin Allen show's and Star Trek. Basically i loveeeee design and over all these years we have all seen many amazing design's. I went from model kit's to scratch building due to frustrations over poor products created for us fans. I would get blueprints or views of G. Anderson designs and do studio scaled builds. As life gets more complicated and one has less and less time to build dust grew on my exacto and the work bench. It was Moebius Model's that had me doing the jaw drop'n thing. Finally the tech was out there to give us exact recreations of some of these superb designs?
My stetson is off you you guy for staying the course and giving us the fan's what we have dreamed of holding. So this brought me to ya all here at "Hobby Talk", like minded guy helping each other out? With building ideas to bring these designs to the next level? Plus several here have had direct access to the real filming models, and are teaching us all about them? Bless you Guy's for taking the time to answer all the guestions?
I have spent several day's just pouring over the countless threads and i am sooo excited to get back in to the building saddle again so to speak?

I look forward to talk'n with you all.
Michael


----------



## bradb

Matthew Willis said:


> Hey...Is Carson Dyle a God, or what? His skills humble me.


No kidding. I only have two words (for Moebius but I'm sure Carson would agree): Big Spindrift! Big Spindrift!


----------



## bohan7

*new member*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Hi, New member here. Was doing a search for help with replacement Aurora models parts and found this great site.Hoping to have some luck and help completing a few of my vintage models.Thanks, Bohan7


----------



## bohan7

I was looking to contact Auroranut in this forum. I seen a old post dated 8-10-08 from him about the Aurora Blackbeard gunbelt that he was casting, which I need, but don't know how to track him down.Thought maybe someone might be able to help. Thanks, bohan7


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah....once you round the Cape of Good Hope...or is it Cape Horn???...well, one of the two....head North East...or is it West... until you hit Australia and he's just over there.....by that....Oh...never mind I see you found him in the forums :drunk:
BTW Welcome to Hobby Talk :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## bohan7

Auroranut said:


> Hi Underman. Welcome to Hobbytalk.
> I'm sure you'll find the info you're after if you look around. Try a post on the sci-fi models forum.
> 
> Chris.


Hi Auroranut, New member here, still feeling my way around. I seen a old thread of yours about having Blackbeard's gunbelt in resin. Do you still have them.Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, bohan7


----------



## mcdougall

Hey bohan7 Chris replied to to your question in the Modeling forum below...

Auroranut 
HobbyTalk Supporter
iTrader Rating: (4) 
My Photos Join Date: Jan 2008
Location: Brisbane, Australia
Posts: 4,001 

I'll check to see if I still have the mold lying around. If I have I'll be happy to cast one for you. I'll let you know in the next 24. 
Welcome to the forums mate!

Chris.

Here is the link http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=226599&page=22

Mcdee


----------



## Nostromo Rolls

*A new Site, a new project...and new friends*

Thanks to my Friend Egg...I've found your site. looking forward to a long time of discovery and I hope inspiration for all!!!

let the building begin!


----------



## pgran

*pgran*

:wave:Hi,

My name is Paul Gran, and I'm an avid ship modeler. I'm currently finishing a wood (Mamoli plank on frame) model of the USS Constution, and I'm planning on stating on models of the Andrea Gail (Billing - the Perfect Storm) and Titanic (Minicraft) in the Fall.

I'd be very interested to hear from anyone who has built either the Andrea Gail or Titanic. At this point I'm researching how best add lighting to the Titanic.

All the best, Paul


----------



## mbell1

*New Guy CheckingIn*

:wave:

I'm very old at modeling, but new to this. I just had to
retire due to health issues and figured I'd dig out all the
boxes I've toted around for 40 years. Found I'd accumulated
over 700 kits. Will never build most so figured find a was
to reach others looking for oldies but goodies. I have 
lots of 1/72 and 1/48 airplane kits, some 1/32 planes also, some cars, and a few ships and tanks.

Tks,
MB


----------



## darkimmitator

Hello to all ! Saw this forum through another forum and thought that i would drop by and check things out . I love all aspects in model building ,and specialize in sci-fi. I especially love to build in studio scale or bigger .Scatch builds are my favorite type of models .


----------



## stargate sg1

hi everyone
i am new here
i have tried to paint female figures in 1/24th scale 
i couldn't get tehshades right 
the models seem to be very "plasticky"

i joined in to ask for help 
cheers
erik


----------



## donniedarling

*Aurora Penguin model search Please Help!*

Hello all!

I am a Penguin/Joker (of Batman) collector and I have always wanted the Penguin Model Kit by Aurora. When I see one it is usually out of my price range but I understand there are fairly good reproductions... Do you know where a reproduction of the Aurora Penguin (from batman 1967 I think) can be purchased? If so please email me at donniedarling at yahoo.com I was unable to write it in the correct form but I am sure you can put the two together with the at symbol.

Thank you for your time.

DD


----------



## mcdougall

donniedarling said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am a Penguin/Joker (of Batman) collector and I have always wanted the Penguin Model Kit by Aurora. When I see one it is usually out of my price range but I understand there are fairly good reproductions... Do you know where a reproduction of the Aurora Penguin (from batman 1967 I think) can be purchased? If so please email me at donniedarling at yahoo.com I was unable to write it in the correct form but I am sure you can put the two together with the at symbol.
> 
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> DD


Yeah...try here...
http://www.nightgallerykits.net/penguin.htm
and welcome aboard!
Mcdee


----------



## timott61

just wanted to say hi im a new member not very experienced im interested in the jupiter two models thanks


----------



## jamestreee

*What a way to get my feet wet...*

I am an avid fanatic of Star Trek (imagine that), specifically the movies 1-6 (and TOS, albeit less so). I don't care for any of the spinoffs (TNG was o.k., but was no 'OG'...) Of course, the new Star Trek is friggin' awesome. They'll never replace the original cast, but I dig the way they are moving forward.

Anyway, God bless my wife, she is a very patient woman, between my love for Star Trek and the HAL9000, and she just got MAJOR bonus points. We just celebrated our 10th anniversary, and for that she got me the Polar Lights 1/350 NCC-1701 (and -A) model, complete with Aztec'ing decals.

I haven't done models since childhood, but did it often at that time. Fast-forward nearly 20 years, hopefully it's like riding a bicycle... Not the simplest of models to get back into the groove with (considering that I will be wiring the lights and effects myself, and will be building a custom display base).

While I like the bridge technology of the 1701-A, I don't like the notion of it originally being the Yorktown, recomissioned as the Enterprise. Thus, I will build the model after my all-time favorite movie: Star Trek II. With the 'real' Enterprise. (Besides, you can't see 'bridge technology' in the model anyway.

I know that this will be a slow and painful process, but I look forward to the challenge, and of course, the finished product - a nearly 3 foot long fully lit replica of the glorious NCC-1701 refit Enterprise.


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome aboard James. I like all the series and most of the movies, well liked greatly or only moderately. I need to build one of my numerous Trek kits as well and take a break from monsters for a bit. My wife puts up with me too but this weekend we bought a Quark kit at a local model show and she says she is going to build it with my help. We shall see. Anyway, welcome aboard and post some pics when you build it.


----------



## tamiyafan

Hi
Looking forward to being here!!! Hope everyone is doing well..
Thanks
dean


----------



## ddiels

*New Member*

Hi everybody,
I found this site while searching for information on water slide decals.

As owner of Diels Engineering, Inc. a manufacturer of free flight scale rubber powered model airplane kits and plans I purchase a lot of decals from outside suppliers and have recently encountered problems with disingtregating decals when they are dipped into water. I am searching for a solution to this problem.

In the mean time I look around and see what I can find at this site applying to water slide decals.

I have heard that Future Floor Wax and Krylon are potential coatings to use. I prefer to use a brush on coating if I have to treat the decals I currently have since I do not have an inside spray booth.

Thanks in advance,

Dave Diels


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to HobbyTalk tamiyafan & welcome dave ! ( ddiels )
Bert Model Maker


----------



## palo

*newby*

i just registered i'm rediscovering monster models ,i bought recently.
revelle reissue of auroras.
mummy,wolfman,dracula,frankenstein,creature from black lagoon.
mobius
frankenstein,monster scene frankenstein and victim.dr jeykle
the jupiter 2
polar lights
robby robot,the witch.
monarch.
nosferatu
i plan on getting a couple a month.
i built models with my dad as a youngster.
i want to check out the adult them models section but there not letting me yet
ive been reading here for awhile.
thanks for all the entertaining post ive enjoyed:wave:


----------



## IanWilkinson

*Hi all new member here!*

Hi im Ian Wilkinson from the UK, been painting and base sculpting for over 35 years.. 
I have build ups on Monsters in motions site, hearesman, monster model review and Joe Laudati is putting his new kit i painted on his site...
Kit's i mainly do are monster/horror.. i love Aurora, Moebius and i work mainly in resin and Vinyl.
im friends with most of the model community and look forward to chatting with you all!.. im working on a Mike Hill sculpt at the moment..'Cursed' here is a little look at what i have done so far.


----------



## mcdougall

Welcome to HobbyTalk Ian
COOL WOLFMAN!:thumbsup:
Look forward to seeing more pictures of your kits!
The Mummy you posted over at the Moebius site looks awesome...
as does the Cyclops battle...where did you get that kit?
Mcdee
:wave:


----------



## Seaview

Welcome to HobbyTalk, Master Builder Ian! Your workmanship is amongst the best I've ever seen, and I'm sure you'll be pleased to find several other Master Builders who honor us with their presence here at HT! :wave:


----------



## Tom_1970

*Getting back to a dear hobby of old*

Hello everybody,

after reading these great forums for a couple of weeks I've finally registered (mainly to be able to access the files ppl attach to their posts rather than putting direct links in  ).

I built a lot of kits in my youth, mostly cars and warbirds, and I did them in a pretty rushed, careless way. You know, opening the box, ripping the parts off their frames, glueing them together while making sure to leave sufficient amounts of fingerprints, slapping on the decals and maybe some paint, and rushing on to the next. Having neither appropriate tools nor sufficient skill (let alone patience) didn't help much, so most of them ended up being blown to pieces, going MIA when moving, and so on.

Anyway, with my parents moving into their new house and me sifting through what residue of my long-gone youth was still wasting away in their attic, I stumbled upon all those AMT Star Trek kits I had bought (but never built) in the 90s. Now I want to build them *well*.

The past few weeks I've spent getting tools and equipment together, and reading up on the net. Also started purchasing some kits that had been missing in my collection so far – got me the AMT Enterprise B and C of some well-known online auction house (with a bit of pride, too, since I consider those kits collector's items in their own right, even unbuilt), and the PL 1:1000 TOS and Refit are in the mail along with some decal sheets. I haven't started building yet (still kinda intimidated by what some of you guys are up to – incredible...) but then the joy of looking forward to something is the best part, no?

But enough of my rambling – I'll be sure to pester you all blind and silly with questions, as well as come up with pics as soon as there is anything worth showing.

So :wave: for now.


----------



## 1955chevy

Hi I am Vaughn Munroe
I build 1/24 and 1/25 scale model cars.
I like hotrods, mild customs, and gassers.
I will be posting my 1968 Texaco Service Staion Dio later.


----------



## FairbanxModels

Howdy folks!


----------



## bert model maker

Howdy back & Welcome to HobbyTalk !


----------



## capapabear

*hello*

I just joined this group to ask and share scale modeling and diorama tips and tricks as you can always learn something new. my current projects include all U.S. WWII fighters. I just completed the Russian, German and Italian aircraft. its a long and expensive journey but I have one hell of a display being built at the local VFW so they dont take up all my shop space. Anyways I just wanted to say hello to everyone


----------



## chunkking

*Just found this place (again)*

I know I've been through here before - looking for information on painting Star Trek models, *surprise!* But my old friend lunadude convinced me I should sign up and make my life that much easier. So here I am. 

I have to admit, I'm facinated with all the work done on the "Leif Ericsson" or "Ghost UFO Ship". I still have the one I build, or 30 something years ago.

I look forward to learning much, and contributing what I can, though, in my other life, I like to make big piles of sawdust.


----------



## Broncosteven

Hi all,

I joined up to jump back into modeling after 30 years. I have some physical problems and am looking for something to do that will give me a sense of accomplishment.

From the few posts here I have read it seems there is an abundance of Star Trek fans here. I bought the AMT kit of the original Enterprise as my 1st project. I did a couple of these back when I was a kid and thought it was something easy I could hone my skills on.

I would like to do a Saturn V kit and the Apollo 11 40th Anniversary CSM. I thought I would go Space/Star Trek now and hone the skills so when my son is old enough we can do the traditional aircraft together. Would like to eventually get into RC and some sort of flying hobby.


----------



## robot40

*Hello*

Been involved in scale modeling for many years. Have too much stuff and would like to pass it along to those who will make good use of it. If I go before it goes, it will all end up in the recycle bin, so I will be selling as much as I can on Feebay. Also hope to make a few bucks to cover some of my stock market losses of the past few days.


----------



## Thug

hi everybody im new here just looking for as much information on airbrushing model cars as possible so if you have any advice it would be much appreciated im using humbrel paint so any advice on how much thinner to use or how much to mix would be great thanks !!


----------



## Oberdo

Hello everybody. I bookmarked this sight awhile ago and finally just got back to it.


----------



## the Dabbler

Well don't just stand there, DO something ! Tell us what you're into, something about yourself, your model choices, your banking numbers, etc !!!


----------



## ZRAD

*New Member*

I B ZRAD. (zeerad) I collect & build Aurora glow monsters. (I shot them & my zap-action Pirates of the Caribbean models b4 I moved out, now I'm payin) I also collect all Polar Lights products including Chris White art. I also collect about anything with a weird theme or a collectable or limited #. As you can see I collect so much I don't make enough time to build. I am also a huge Moebius fan now that PL has passed.:wave:


----------



## carljm5

Hi all, my name is Carl Meurer. I am a war gamer and I am selling my collection of unbuilt models. Most are armor and aircraft in 1/72 and 1/76 scale. From WW-II to a few modern. I need to make a new list. If interested, send a reply in this forum. Thanks, Carl


----------



## ruffryder2010

Hi everyone 

I'm new to this site

And my hobby is collecting 1/18th scale models and modifying them


----------



## khaaaaaaaaaaaan

*hi everyone*

hi folks taken up my schoolboy hobby again love it . i bought the polar lights enterprise and want to light it cant afford the trek modler kit where can i get the drop in kit mentioned on these posts thanks


----------



## Ace Airspeed

*Greetings!*

I'm a long time aircraft modeler coming off of an eighteen hiatus from building.............caught the bug again and technology has definitely marched on. I'm going back into to building with space and Sci-Fi kits. My first two models out of the gate will be the Polar Lights Robbie Robot straight OOB, and the Revell 1/144 Saturn V....................I'm a HUGE space program nut. 

I'm looking forward to learning things here and having a good time chatting with you folks. 

John


----------



## shermanguykd

I am a newbie here, heard about this site at the LHS outside of New Orleans. La. I have been building models for sixty years...since I was four. I am working at my second retirement and hope to stay that way. My favorite model is the M-4 Sherman tank in all its variants, have around eighty kits of it alone amongst the 400 or so in the stash.


----------



## louspal

Welcome aboard all! I'm fairly new here myself but there's a bunch of great people here with some amazing skills who are always good for advice. It's a great time to be a modeler! (That's quite a stash of M-4's, Sherm)


----------



## DocJam00

*Just joined / Question about Prehistoric Scenes*

Hello, everyone!

I haven't done models in thirty years, but my 8 year old found a box of Aurora re-releases I picked up from Toys-R-Us at firesale prices a decade ago, and we've been doing them. King Kong and Robin are done; Batman and Superman are next. But having discovered Polar Lights and Moebius, I've been busy on Ebay and at local hobby shops grabbing every other model I did as a kid. Moebius, I have to say, is amazing. I just did the Invisible Man by myself, and I am stunned at the clean fit of all the pieces, and the beautifully done instructions. Still doing them old-school -- Testors cement and paints, and brushes, but I am amazed at the state of the art today. I may have to break down and buy an airbrush....

The one thing I would love to see redone are the Prehistoric Scenes models, but only if they have all the bases that fit together to form the huge diorama. Anybody know if there's any chance of these being re-released? I know the T-Rex and Pteranodon were done by PL a year ago, but are the bases the same as the old ones?


----------



## stevegallacci

*long time modeler and SF fan, first time here*

Was looking for info on doing up the new Moon Bus kit and found this place. Looks like lots of fun beyond that subject. I mostly do late WWII German aircraft and armor, but also do a little of everything else, from US Civil War to US/USSR Cold War. And occational "what-if" and SF subjects.


----------



## Spinner

Hello everyone!

Yet another newbie. I'm starting to get back into the hobby after a long hiatus.

I'll be checking in as often as work and family permit!! ;-)

Thank!


----------



## Peter

*Moebius Chariot build question*

Hello out there.
First post here or on any modeler site. 

I have ordered the LIS Chariot kit from Moebius.
I have done some reading at this site regarding build tips which have been great. 
As a result I:
* I have ordered the aztek dummy canopy painting templates
* Future
* Wiring kit from voodoofx.com

My question:

Do I apply future before applying the template, spray painting the canopy ribs? (I'm nervous Future will affect stick of template and paint).

Thanks in advance for any clarification.
P-


----------



## DocJam00

I am new here too, but I would suggest asking that question in a separate thread with an appropriate title, because you are more likely to get an answer there.


----------



## jimkirk

Hi everyone,

I am just getting back into modeling again.
I also collect Coin Op Arcades and that is where my time was for a long time.
I have quite a few unbuilt kits to build so I will have a lot of questions in the future.


----------



## jimkirk

*Just Joined.*

Hi everyone,
My name is Jim.
I am just getting back into modeling again.
I also collect Coin Op Arcades and that is where my time was for a long time.
I have quite a few unbuilt kits to build so I will have a lot of questions in the future.
I mostly like Irwin Allen and Star Trek modeling but have a couple others like the Mach 5 and a couple Star Wars models.
Someday I will build them all.

Jim


----------



## getter weevil

hello there


----------



## modelguru

Hi brand new to the site, have some questions about air brushes. I'm in the market for a new airbrush & I'm looking at the new badger line or the new grex line anyone have any thoughts on either one.


----------



## DocJam00

You will have better luck getting this question answered by posting it as a separate thread.

New here too.

Doc


----------



## floridamodeler

Hi everyone.......... it is good to be on board.......... this is my first post (ever) and, like the (really old) kid I am, I'm nervous. Have been building aircraft models since the first one with my Dad when I was 7 or 8....... great great hobby!!! Look forward to getting to know y'all by your posts. Be seeing ya!


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to the HobbyTalk forums Floridamodeler ! nothing to be nervous about, we don't bite, we are all here to help, & share ideas and information about all kinds of plastic modeling.
Bert


----------



## dartist

Hello;

My main interest is in resin kits, first heard about them years ago, but didn't have time or resources then to get started. I just recently rediscovered them and have been collecting a few prebuild and have several unbuild kits.
Ran across this site by accident and would like to learn all that I can before attempting my first kit (nervous I guess).
I did a lot of artwork years ago but I am way out of practice now.

The prebuilt and painted kits I have collected were mostly sculpts of Some of Frank Frazetta's work. I was very sad to hear about his wife Eleanor and his passing. He was the artist that got me interested in Fantasy art in general.

Thanks to all,
Dartist


----------



## DocJam00

Welcome!


----------



## HO Trainman

*New guy on the block:*

Just registered for this group, and would like to say Hello to all. I am a retired senior citizen, a jack of all trades and master of non. I enjoy my main hobby as a Model Railroader, mainly because it allows me into so many additional areas. I enjoy the electronic aspect of the hobby. I have etched one of my own PCBoards, and created the lighting for an ambulance. This can also be used in many other areas.

I also tinker with small gas motors, an area that I may be back to this site for "help"..

Enough for tonight.

Harvey.


----------



## andyseaview

*hi*

my name is andy, my favorite shows of all time are, lost in space, and, voyage to the bottom of the sea, i want to find models of the seaview and the jupiter 2


----------



## DocJam00

Well, they're at your local hobby store 

If not, go to Moebius Models website and order them.

Welcome!


----------



## DemonMaster1

Well, 
Hello everyone!:wave:
Link sent me here for my first post so don't blame me!!

New to the board and I am here to share my infinite wisdom with you!!!
Uh, no that's not it. 
I am here to learn about model building!


----------



## DocJam00

Welcome!


----------



## deraenged

*Hi....new here...please be nice!*

My name is Phil Rae from the UK.....sent here by suggestion of my friends on eagletransporter based in the UK.
My main interest is Sci-Fi model making.....used to do a bit....now just look mostly.
I am known for my interest in / collecting original TV / Movie models, etc....especially Gerry Anderson related stuff.
My favourite film is 2001 and some here will know I worked as a model maker on that old "B" movie ALIEN, when I was a boy....biggest claim to fame being lucky enough to be heavilly involved in the Narcisuss miniatures.
I also did the SPACEHAWK for Anderson's Terrahawks.
Now I just kinda collect and admire other folks work.
Hopefully, I'll find new pals, learn a bit more and contribute some.
Oh, I also like BEER and wimmin!


----------



## dazzo

Hiya Phil,this is one cool forum mate:thumbsup:


----------



## blh1511

*Brand newy!*

Hi Everyone,

Brand new into hobby talk from diwn under.

I am a bit of a mixed bag! 

I am into retro Space TV models/diecast/kits.

I have a large collection of Thunderbirds / Lost in Space / Doctor Who / Star Trek etc etc models and kits. Varying from the very smallest to the absolute largest.

Also into model railway from the smallest "N" scale right up to gauge "1" or "gosh gauge" as so many people call it, including live steam. 

Nice to be part of the forum/club!!

Cheers

Glenn H

Mildura Victoria
Australia


----------



## mcdougall

Welcome aboard everyone :thumbsup:








Mcdee


----------



## Richard Haskin

I've been a member for so long and never said hello.
Hello!
Like many of you, I'd imagine, my interests are filming miniatures such as the Seaview, Jupiter 2, Proteus and, especially, Harper Goff's inspired design for the Nautilus in Disney's 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.
I'm more of a collector than a builder, but I keep up with what's happening in the model world and also try to keep up on my collecting.
Looking forward to spending time here at Hobbytalk.


----------



## jbailly

*New guy*

Hello,
Just found this site. Looks pretty cool so far. I am into model cars and model railroading.


----------



## DocJam00

Welcome!


----------



## Guest

Hello Group! This site was recommended to me by a fellow enthusiast. My area of interest is plastic modeling: SciFi and figures (mostly monster/horror). I'm not new to the hobby, having once done a lot of building as a kid (not so good) and have recently come back to it with new enthusiasm, more patience and hopefully more skill. I've built about a dozen modern models over the last 1 1/2 years and am employing air brush, artist's oils and other techniques to try to improve but have much to learn. Hoping to get a lot of good tips and guidance here and meet some others who like to build the same sort of things.


----------



## DocJam00

Welcome! I'm in pretty much the same situation; I've already learned a lot here 

Doc


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to Hobbytalk !


----------



## Bobj812

I've been following threads and posting for some time, but have never gotten around to introducing myself. My name's Bob, and I've built models since I was a kid, although I haven't built many in the last 10 years or so. The last models I've built were mainly figure kits, but now I'm working on the Moonbus and Batmobile and will start on the 1/350 Refit sometime (when I get the nerve up). The last "vehicle" kits I built were close to 20 years ago when a friend and I collaborated on a Star Wars diorama. Below are some pics to show my lineage in model building:
The first is my bedroom circa 1976: posed as a pic of my dog and my sister's poodle, we know that I was actually taking a pic of the models on the shelf! Probably unseen are the Spindrift, Flying Sub and Orion on the top shelf. 








This is a Phantom resin kit I made several years ago:








And two Doc Savage kits - can't really see the subtle details in this shot, and the skin is slightly metallic-looking:


----------



## DaneBramage

Intro:

Hey all I'm John from Alabama. I mainly do WWII armor but I also have some sci-fi/horror stuff in my stash!!


----------



## JeffG

You do realize you are about to set in motion a series of events that cannot be undone? In that case...welcome aboard!


----------



## Lemmy

Hello, all. I'm re-entering the hobby again, after a "brief respite" (dealing with not one, but TWO, ex-wives, LOL)....looking forward to building/painting again. In fact, I've already got one started.

I'm into Tom Daniel (and similar) car designs, and some figure kits (sci-fi, dinosaurs, movie stuff, etc).


----------



## DocJam00

Welcome! Next wife, marry a scrapbooker -- they seem to accept our model building habits....


----------



## rkoenn

Lemmy said:


> Hello, all. I'm re-entering the hobby again, after a "brief respite" (dealing with not one, but TWO, ex-wives, LOL)....looking forward to building/painting again. In fact, I've already got one started.
> 
> I'm into Tom Daniel (and similar) car designs, and some figure kits (sci-fi, dinosaurs, movie stuff, etc).


Sounds like your interests are a lot like mine. But I have had only the one great lady I am still with now. She doesn't mind my modeling and even goes to Wonderfest and scifi conventions with me. But she needs a hobby herself other than cleaning. Welcome aboard and let us see your work.


----------



## biggerboat

Hello everyone! The site looks very intresting and I think there is much to learn here. I am a huge fan of the movie JAWS so I am always on the lookout for new kits that come along. I enjoy doing figure/superhero kits. I like some horror kits but not so much scifi stuff. Take care!


----------



## the Dabbler

In that case,welcome, you'll fit right in, this whole gang is NUTS too ! :tongue:


----------



## J6S

Hello, I'm a kit-basher from Texas. I mostly like the models and do a lot of custom toys.


----------



## DocJam00

Welcome!


----------



## Roger_That

Hi all, 
My name is Roger and am from Upstate New York. I am new to this site and have been modeling on and off for some time now. I seem to be more of a collector of kits as I only have time to build one every few months and I buy many more then I can build which is not that big of an issue. My favorite modeling subject are cars and figures, but I will work on anything that cathes my eye.


----------



## DocJam00

Welcome!


----------



## Pacifictime101

*Newbie*

Hello from Forest Ranch California

I built models as a kid mostly cars, the last thing i did was a RC Plane about 20 years ago that I never flew. I still have it, I'll need to put a new skin on it and batteries. Are there any motorcycle models out there? I haven't found anything I liked yet.

Happy Trails

Glenn
:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

Welcome to Hobbytalk Glenn:wave:.
What style of bike kit are you looking for? There's a wide variety available if you look hard. Protar do some cool older bikes in 1/9, Tamiyas 1/6 and 1/12 bikes are excellent kits- a lot of late racing bikes in the smaller scale. If you don't mind the prices some of the Revell and Monogram showbikes attract there's a fantastic selection of off the wall trikes as well as some classic chopper kits. Very collectable but worth the hunt- some of them are extremely rare!!

Chris.


----------



## DasUberSoldat

*Hello!*

Hello fellow modelers!


----------



## DasUberSoldat

*About me*

I come from Pennsylvainia. I havent built models in along time but hope to get back into it right now. I am currently working on an Italeri C-130J Herc. I would appreicate any tips or tools of the trade. Hope to hear from you guys soon!


----------



## DocJam00

Welcome!


----------



## Pacifictime101

Auroranut said:


> Welcome to Hobbytalk Glenn:wave:.
> What style of bike kit are you looking for? There's a wide variety available if you look hard. Protar do some cool older bikes in 1/9, Tamiyas 1/6 and 1/12 bikes are excellent kits- a lot of late racing bikes in the smaller scale. If you don't mind the prices some of the Revell and Monogram showbikes attract there's a fantastic selection of off the wall trikes as well as some classic chopper kits. Very collectable but worth the hunt- some of them are extremely rare!!
> 
> Chris.


Thanks for the info, I'll take a look at them. :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler

Wie Getes und Wilkomen DasUberSoldat !! :wave: Another Keystone-Stater joins the club. I'm the resident geezer around here, hope you enjoy the company of knowledgable nuts. :tongue:


----------



## re-entry65

*Introduction*

Hi all,

I'm 30 years out of scale modeling and have re-entered in the past year. I joined Hobby Talk to help me with research and new available products and procedures. My preference in builds is sci-fi ships mainly Star Trek and Irwin Alan. I have been working on a Polar Lights Jupiter 2 which is 90% complete. I'm looking for advice on hull finishing for a 1/350 scale NX-01 Enterprise. I welcome any advice. 

Thanks,

re-entry65


----------



## scottnkat

hi there - joined a while ago and never posted

I have built cars, military ships, sailing ships, airplanes, etc - right now I am in the middle of a bunch of sci-fi models

thanks


----------



## jefferson906

Hi all..I'm returning to model making after many years of 'retirement'. I'm into sci-fi and aircraft models, and also seeing how much has changed in the last 20 years or so. I look forward to sharing tips, advice and pics!


----------



## pepperkay

*New Member ...*

Hi All:

I'm Pepper Kay of Garland (Dallas area), TX ...

I'm a lifelong model builder and retired commercail pilot ...

I found this forum today in a search for interior photos of the left side of the P-51 ... should anyone know of such, please let me know ...

Hope to learn much and even contribute something ...

pepper


----------



## the Dabbler

Welcome Pepperkay :wave:Wow !! Another modeler AND a Bluegrass picker, wonder of wonders. I used to slap a little country guitar myself, what instrument do you play ? There are several modelers/musicians on here, and they're all as crazy as us, you'll feel right at home. :lol:


----------



## Rondo

Hi all- New guy here. Just discovered the forum. I'm currently nuts for the Aurora style monster kits. Even more so for the modernized additions to the family from Moebius, Polar Lights and Monarch. Pegasus' stuff is cool too. Times are good...

Rondo


----------



## the Dabbler

HI Rondo ! :wave:


----------



## zorchman

hi to u all...im from england...nice to meet u all....my mate from f.book ask me to go on this formus as im into model making,scatchbuilting.kitbashing.g scale usa garden railroading,collect die cast usa hot rods,muscles cars,kuston cars and aslo diorama scatchbuilting....etc..
it my first time here..im learning here........hope i will get better learning here.....


----------



## rkoenn

Well you are at the right place Rondo. Between the Modeling forum and the Moebius forum your love of Aurora and Aurora type models will be realized. There are many people here who have that same love and you can find all kinds of help if you need for building them. Post pics of the models you have finished or ones you are working on. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Splatcat

Hi!
I just joined. I am mainly into space and jet models but I thought it would be fun to see what was here. I'm always open to tips on improving my builds.


----------



## taipan

*hi*

just getting back into the hobby after 30 years, thought i'd say hi.
(starting out with the Moebius flying sub and J2.


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to Hobbytalk Taipan !Please keep us informed on your progress building those 2 great models. If you need any help on anything such as colors or construction, we are all here to help. I also want to point out that there are GREAT aftermarket supplies such as decals and lighting for both of those model kits. Check out Henrys web site at TSDS.com. Henry is the moderator of the Moebius forum. 
Bert
PS
How have you been Dabbler ?


----------



## the Dabbler

:wave: Hi new guys ! Hope you enjoy the view from here.

Hi Burt, nice talking to ya' again. I've been hanging in there, mostly lurking every day but chime in every once-in-a-while. I still get the urge to model but lay down & fight it off. LOL


----------



## the Dabbler

:wave: Hi new guys ! Hope you enjoy the view from here.

Hi Burt, nice talking to ya' again. I've been hanging in there, mostly lurking every day but chime in every once-in-a-while. I still get the urge to model but lay down & fight it off. LOL


----------



## monsteragogo

Hello One and All! I am just starting to get active on here and couldn't think of a better way to divert my eyes while building and/or painting a model kit. I will be the first one to admit I've probably ruined more cool models than most guys will ever get a chance to own. The only thing I do lousier than putting these together is taking pictures of them! I submitted some pics I hope you can enjoy and am looking forward to seeing other works by guys who do this really well. Cheers~Joey


----------



## mcdougall

Hey Joey..Welcome aboard...Monsteragogo is a cool name :thumbsup:
Looking forward to seeing your posts and pictures:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## OS-Outfitters

Hi All,
My name is Scott from Michigan. I have building and modifying models since I was a kid. I am mostly into the Sci-fi stuff. For the last 5 years I have been making aftermarket backlightable panels for different kits, under the name Outer Space Outfitters. I started with the Polar Lights Jupiter 2 and now make them for about 15 kits (Star Wars, Star Trek, BSG...). This is the first time I posted so I thought I would say hi.

Scott


----------



## boxerdog

*New Me*

hi to all.new to this place but older on others:freak:.


----------



## the Dabbler

Hi new guys, welcome to the forum. Take a look around the place, I thnk you'll like what you see. :wave:


----------



## jonesda

Hi everybody, I am a retires turbine engineer and came over from England about 30 years ago. Really interested in model ships.


----------



## RallyJack

I have several P-51 interior photos. Where do I send them Pepper??


----------



## frazeta1

*Hello all!*

Hello all,

Just an introduction to me and what I do. I've not posted much on any site, let alone this one, so if it sounds a bit ammaturish that's because it is. My name is Paul and I have a home bisiness building and lighting models. I do all models but my primary builds are Star Trek, they seem to be the most popular for me. I was a Certified, Master Ford Technician and loved what I did. I was at work one day munching on an Arby's large Raost Beef sandwich doing an inspection. Next thing I know I'm curled in a ball under the car begging for an ambulance. That was it for me, I lost my life that day or so I thought. I was selling stuff on e-bay one day and I came across an old Enterprise C I had built many years before. I listed it for .99 cents and it sold for $279.00! Before I knew it I was getting flooded with e-mails and orders. I went from bit buying at Radio Shack to having suppiers in bulk purchases on the net and on e-bay. So that's my story and if you would like to know anything else just post and I'll reply. I can't post a link to my web site yet, being a newbee and all...lol but if you are interested just add the 3 w's to the Defiant Model Creations dot com at the bottom of my signature to have a look. Thanks for taking the time to read about me and stopping by my post!
Sincerely,
Paul King of 
Defiant Model Creations at:
defiantmodelcreations.com


----------



## old-hermits

New here and wanted to say hi. I build mostly 1/8 scale hot rods/dragsters, some 1/25 scale cars & big rigs and a few dioramas. Been looking around and there are some very nice builds here. You can see my work here. http://members.fotki.com/old-hermits-garage/about/


----------



## EdPenn

*EdPenn*

Just jumped into the forum. Looking forward to posts of folks who like to build race cars (both Indy & Nascar).


----------



## the Dabbler

Hi guys ! :wave: Welcome aboard. Don't forget to post your work. I even like car models...but not much ! :lol:


----------



## RBryan51

Hiya, fellow model junkies!

Randy...Wisconsin...old guy. REAL old. Interest is mainly military, dioramas and armor. Dabble in other fields as the mood strikes. ALways looking for tips.

Randy


----------



## killerclone

*New member*

Hi,
My name is Paul and I'm recently returned to the Hobby after a long haitus. (long as in, left the hobby in my early teens and picked it back up in my late forties)
Way back when I was primarily a AFV modeler, since my return I've branched out a bit into SciFi, military figures (120mm), autos (mostly 1/24-25 scale of cars I've owned) and model trains (HO scale)

I've lurked for a while and learned a lot so I thought I'd start posting and maybe give back a bit. My work pales in comparison to a lot of what I've seen on this forum but heck, I'm having fun!

Thanks!!
Sincerely,
Paul aka killerclone
:wave:


----------



## armymedic80

*Moebius metal J2*

Hello everybody. I am interested in that new pre-built metal J2 coming out late this year, but is it a little too overpriced?


----------



## french riviera

*Hello from France*

Hi, my name is emmanuel. I am interested in sci-fi models (essentially galactica and star wars) and particulary pleased to have found such community of sci fi modelers.


----------



## the Dabbler

Hello Emmanuel, and all you others from France and beyond (?). Welcome aboard :wave:.


----------



## IamPlanB

*first post here*

hello everyone!


----------



## the Dabbler

HI ! Cool name, I been there many times.


----------



## Baragon

*Hello, finally de-lurking*

Hello,
My name is John. I was a member back in the PL days; I even had the honor of judging one of their on-line contests back in the day. I currently reside in Virginia but I grew up in the Garden State. Back in NJ I ran the model programming for AFFE, the Asian Fantasy Film Expo, in 01 -03. It’s been about 8 years since I finished a kit (two kids and a move to VA distracted me a bit…). I rediscover this forum last year and reading about all the recent activity in the hobby over last few of years really got me itching to build again. My main interest is monsters, but I do have a few vehicle kits in the stash. I have a couple of kits currently in the works; Monogram Mummy and Moebius Green Goblin. I plan on posting some pictures once they are done. Anyway, thanks everybody for the inspiration. 
:wave:


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome aboard John, you definitely came to the right place. Monsters and comic book characters are the biggest discussion topics here. I am currently working on a Monarch Sinbad and Pegasus WOW Martian.

Bob


----------



## yodakiller

Hello everyone. Been reading for a little while and have found this site very useful. Just got a 18" J2 and hope to start a build soon. I want to light everything. So I hope to get some useful tips on how to do this.:thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler

Start out with a couple of M-80's, they don't last long but sure look impressive while they're going!!! :woohoo:
Oh, and welcome aboard.


----------



## limodaddy2

*New Member- Model railroading*

[B
Looking for someone with painting skills to print " Penn Central" on an O scalel model Marx engine. I have the Power A unit that is correct ,as an example, but need someone to repaint lettering on dummy A unit. thanks - appreciate any help or leads[/B]


----------



## limodaddy2

*limodaddy2*

*Mostly a Marx train collector. Have trains and some playsets to sell or trade.*


----------



## the Dabbler

Have you tried those rub-on letters from an art or stationary store ? They're easy and come in all sizes, in case you can't find a hand-letterer to do the work. Spray them with a finish/sealer coat when they're done.


----------



## RallyJack

*Make a decal*



limodaddy2 said:


> [B
> Looking for someone with painting skills to print " Penn Central" on an O scalel model Marx engine. I have the Power A unit that is correct ,as an example, but need someone to repaint lettering on dummy A unit. thanks - appreciate any help or leads[/B]


If you have a program like "MS Picture It" and if you have loaded the proper font in your computer, you can easily make the decal. Or if you send me a pic of what you need and measurements, I'll make you the master for printing.


----------



## OKCmike

Hi,
Old retired guy here, do work p/t to help fund my resin addiction. Built models as a kid, all the old monsters, super heros, cars, planes etc. I had never heard of garage kits until surfing the web and discovering what I'd been missing about 2 yr.s ago. Built around 20 or so G.K.s, mostly girly figures & few monsters. Kinda getting back into the sci-fi mode now, done a couple and looking for more. Maybe get some ideals here huh!!


Regards- Mike B.


----------



## Dave621955

Hey,

Dave here. Had built before USMC - kids - work etc. and then started again a couple of years ago. Did mostly 1/25 auto with a couple of sailing ships. RE-joined a local group last year that I belonged to in 1973, most of the same plastic benders are still there and have proceded to collect a nice variety of interestes and kits. Currently on da bench is Tamiya's 1/350 Big-E with lots of add-ons. Soar Arts 1/35 DORA (now that's one big chunk of plastic). Iron Shipwrights (ISW) CV-1 USS Langley in 1/350 resin kit, watch the pour holes!! A 1/25 Kenworth tri-axel wrecker and a couple of super street 1/25 fords. I do this cause when I'm tired of one I jump to the next.

Any way I retired three weeks ago and now have plenty of time to spend on plastic and grandkids, not necessarly in that order. Not sure if this is the place to be but I've read your forums from time to time and all ya'all seem quite helpful.

Dave


----------



## the Dabbler

Welcome Dave ! :wave:
If you are a dedicated modeler, or have any other mental deficit, this definitly is the place for you.


----------



## rkoenn

Hey Mike B., start posting your projects and pics. Everyone likes to see what others are doing and to pick up pointers for our own projects. Sounds like you will fit right in.

Bob K.


----------



## putz1161

I'm Pat. I've actually been a member for a few years but haven't posted until 
now. It's been a long time since I've built anything but I'm currently working on 
a number of sci-fi projects (JPG Productions Moldy Crow and Rebel Runner, 
Moebius 1/128 Seaview and Moon Bus, both with upgrades). I spend most of my
time over at the SSM forums. Don't know why I haven't posted here until now 
but here I am:wave:

Cheers,

Pat A.


----------



## wellbilldancesa

*hello...*

Hello, from SoCal just found you site after starting a Monster Scene build, looks pretty cool.


----------



## rkoenn

wellbilldancesa said:


> Hello, from SoCal just found you site after starting a Monster Scene build, looks pretty cool.


Welcome aboard and post pics when you are done or even progress pics as you work on it.


----------



## scottnkat

Hi there - I've been reading posts here for some time now. Finally started commenting on others' posts and I realized that I hadn't introduced myself. I'm 45, married with kids - used to build model sailing ships and space ships when I was a kid, started doing car models in my 20's. Took a few years off and finally getting back into it. Just finished the 1/128 Seaview and the 1/1000 PL Refit Enterprise - currently working on a 1/9 Harley and the Vulcan Shuttle from Star Trek. Trying to get my groove back. ;-)


----------



## rkoenn

scottnkat said:


> Hi there - I've been reading posts here for some time now. Finally started commenting on others' posts and I realized that I hadn't introduced myself. I'm 45, married with kids - used to build model sailing ships and space ships when I was a kid, started doing car models in my 20's. Took a few years off and finally getting back into it. Just finished the 1/128 Seaview and the 1/1000 PL Refit Enterprise - currently working on a 1/9 Harley and the Vulcan Shuttle from Star Trek. Trying to get my groove back. ;-)


Welcome aboard and let's see some pics of what sound like some great models.

Bob K.


----------



## markny

*?*

just looking


----------



## miklisco

*AMT/Ertl Ford C-600 Stake Truck WHEELS problem*

hello everybody and anybody -- I recently purchased this 1/25th scale plastic model truck, and I can't get the wheel parts to fit at all. I contacted the seller (via Amazon.com) and they suggested I post my question here... if I can't get the wheels to fit onto the axles and axle pins, I don't have much of a model truck... the seller ALSO mentioned that this is the first time out of "hundreds" that they've sold, where they've heard this problem.

Very frustrating. Thank you.


----------



## the Dabbler

markny said:


> just looking


Don't just look. Grab a seat and introduce yourself. You may like it here, once you get in the groove of things, OR, get as nuts as the rest of us !! :jest:


----------



## RallyJack

miklisco said:


> hello everybody and anybody -- I recently purchased this 1/25th scale plastic model truck, and I can't get the wheel parts to fit at all. I contacted the seller (via Amazon.com) and they suggested I post my question here... if I can't get the wheels to fit onto the axles and axle pins, I don't have much of a model truck... the seller ALSO mentioned that this is the first time out of "hundreds" that they've sold, where they've heard this problem.
> 
> Very frustrating. Thank you.


Dear Miklisco,
Show a close up photo of the problem. Not having experience with that kit, can't tell you if it really is a "press-fit" or some other method. What is the text or pictorial direction in the kit instructions for mounting wheels & tires? 

I have the AMT/ERTL FORD Louisville Delivery Truck kit and IF the chassis are similar, here is what needs to happen.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=42834&cat=509


----------



## Achtung T Shirt

*Hello all...*

Hello everyone I'm Bill and new to the forum. I have been out of modeling for about 3 years and now starting up again. Mostly German WW2 armor and dioramas with lots of figures to go with them.


----------



## ModelerLes

Hi. New here, but not new to kit modeling. Been a kit builder from way back. Used to build ships, WW II tanks, mostly German, mostly 1/35, Sci-Fi and Aurora type stuff, Star Wars, Trek (I have that hyge 1/350 Enterprise, but have no idea yet as to how and when I will start on it), all that, and a lot of 1/6 scale custom figure work. 

Been getting back into old school spaceships in recent years, got a few I like done, and am after a few more (a nice Fantastic Voyage Proteus would be nice!) all thanks to the advent of companies like Polar Lights, Moebius, Pegasus and more. 

Also am getting seriously into 12 inch scale Godzilla kits vinyl mostly, resins to come, and, in a flashback to days gone by, old sailing ship kits. LONG time no build in that regard. But, I hope to build some of those, got a few nice smaller scale ones to try to tackle before I try larger ones, and also have a nice 1/350 Titanic and more to build. 

Anyway, nice to be among fellow builders in a new place online, where I hope I can share some of this stuff.


----------



## the Dabbler

Welcome back to the fold Oh Prodigal Son. :wave:


----------



## stagelife

*new here*

just wanted to say hi cant wait to get my read on


----------



## Van_Isle

*Greetings from Vancouver Island, BC*

I just joined the forum, to try to find out more about the models I pulled out of my parent's attic, while cleaning it out to sell the house. I haven't made a model in years but enjoyed it into my early teen's .... and my father was pretty darn good at it.

Anyway, I am now trying to decide what to do with several old Aurora kits (Black Knight, Apache Warrior, Creature from the Black Lagoon) + about 8 1/72nd scale Revell, UPC and Frog WWII plane kits and a larger Monogram P-38. And I've just remembered .... I have a few Monogram, Revell and Airfix warplane models of my own out in the garage. Hmmm .... quite a collection I guess.


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to HobbyTalk Van Isle ! It sounds like you have quite a treasure of models there. If those are old original kits, they could be worth some good money & when i have models that are worth money, I keep them and build them and save the box. I was given a few original Apollo space models from 1967 & 1969 and even though they are worth serious money, I plan on keeping them.


----------



## ranger8286

*new to site looking for interior veiwes of the star wars snowspeader*

hi every-one i'm hoping some-one out there can help me with some good pictures of the star wars snowspeader? prefere interior veiwes. so i can build a 1/6th scale version. thanks rt


----------



## whoopiecat

*Pinkerton FX*

Hello folks,
I was hoping someone who knows how to contact John Pinkerton could shoot me a pm. I would certainly appreciate it.
Tom


----------



## jlk2

*New member intro*

Hello,

I'm John, and I am new to modeling, since my last experience was in the early 1960s and the field has changed so much as to be virtually unrecognizable.

My interests are airplanes and military vehicles.

Looking forward to learning a lot about a hobby I enjoyed once and hope to enjoy again!


----------



## MichelPlasseFan

*New Member*

Although I have lurked here a while I have not posted before. I am a baby boomer who cut his modelling teeth on Aurora monsters and automobiles and especially subs and warships. I have a decent size cache of unbuilt model kits ranging from Star Trek kits to Ratfinks to Polar Lights reissues and my project for the Fall and Winter is to knock out several kits a month. Of the modern kits I am especially interested in the Moebius large Seaview but want to knock the modeling rust off before taking on a project like that.

Cheers

Bob K


----------



## iriseye

*Return to modeling*

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the site. Over the past few months have put my electronics background into lighting up my work (the wonderful world of leds and microchips). When I look at a model kit, the first thought that comes to my mind is, "How can I jazz this up?" I have completed an Area 51 UFO from Pegasus with window chaser lights, top "patterned" leds. and bottom landing light. I have also completed the Apollo 27 kit by Pegasus with individual lights in each outboard engines, a cluster of five leds in the main engine, and a lighted cockpit. Each set of engines has a potientiometer control which allows one to change the "speed" (actually the rate of each led flash) of the outboard and main engine. 
I look forward to reading about other ideas and techniques.


----------



## Doug G

*New Guy*

Hi everyone,

Found this site a few weeks ago and think you guys are awesome. I hope to go to school on you and improve my modeling skills. I build styrene figures models mostly Aurora, PL and Moebius. I plan on branching into resins and trying out airbrushing. My first one was the PL Creature about 9 years ago. I've built about 15 of them since. Ok I' not a consistant model builder, I do have other hobbies and that work thing. I'm currently working on an Aurora Hunchback and Spartacus, also a resin submarine (boomer) like the one I rode in the Navy. Well it's past my bedtime.

Thanks for having this site

Doug


----------



## Xenodyssey

Hi Doug G

Welcome. Hope you enjoy the forum as much as I do. Lots of good advice and some fantastic builds/paintjobs to look at and be inspired by.

Put up photos if you can of your work.


----------



## Rolls

You've found a great place for it, Doug!! Glad you're aboard.


----------



## TooMuchGlue

*Hello*

Hello all... I'm an avid modeler (I have actualy finished a few), returning to the scene after many years away (since early teens). I like working in the sci fi and WWII military arena (favorites are Star Wars and DAK light armor/soft skins).

Anyway... thanks for having me.

Kevin


----------



## rkoenn

Doug G said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Found this site a few weeks ago and think you guys are awesome. I hope to go to school on you and improve my modeling skills. I build styrene figures models mostly Aurora, PL and Moebius. I plan on branching into resins and trying out airbrushing. My first one was the PL Creature about 9 years ago. I've built about 15 of them since. Ok I' not a consistant model builder, I do have other hobbies and that work thing. I'm currently working on an Aurora Hunchback and Spartacus, also a resin submarine (boomer) like the one I rode in the Navy. Well it's past my bedtime.
> 
> Thanks for having this site
> 
> Doug


Welcome aboard, are you saying you are working on real, original Aurora's? That will get you a lot of attention. And get yourself an airbrush but don't be dismayed initially, you need to give it some time and also to come up with a good routine for keeping it clean. Keeping it clean can lead to some frustrating experiences but doing it every use makes it a lot nicer to use and also a nice experience.

Bob K.


----------



## Stargeezer

*Hello folks*

I'm new here and thought I would jump right in, I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you. I've been building models since the 60s mostly SciFi and WWI & WWII aircraft. I have been married to my best friend for almost 35 years now we have 3 kids and 1 grandson. :wave:


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome aboard Stargeezer, I am close behind but don't consider myself a geezer yet! I am into Scifi, classic horror, comic book characters, custom cars (Tom Daniels, Big Daddy types), and sometimes WW2 aircraft. It is a great time to be back into modeling and I got my start back in the 60s as well. Does that mean I am a geezer???

Bob K.


----------



## stevenr

hi all new to forum but been biulding for years on the bench at the min billing boats letole victory part works pocher rolls royce and the tiger tank part works so lots to do


----------



## Juanny Mallardo

*Hi, All*

Hello, everybody. New member here. Been out of the hobby for about 25 years. I'm thinking about dabbling again. Nice site!


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome Juanny. I never completely left but returned seriously about 7 years ago. Depending on your interests the times are great, particularly for horror, comic book character, and scifi people. I loved modeling as a kid but my financial resources were very minimal. Now, some 50 years later and fortunately being much more financially stable, I have built a great shop with plenty of kits and supplies. It is my escape from the mundane existence to a place of dreams and fun. If you get into again post some or your work and if you need any help just ask.

Bob K.


----------



## CARSMARK813

Hello everyone. I just found this site and looks to be a good reference. I have been building plastic models since I was young but never learned all the ways of realistic painting, glueing, ETC. I have recently started back up building models. The models I choose are usually automotive, or mechanical type models. Thanks for letting me become a member of this forum.


----------



## Juanny Mallardo

rkoenn said:


> Welcome Juanny. I never completely left but returned seriously about 7 years ago. Depending on your interests the times are great, particularly for horror, comic book character, and scifi people. I loved modeling as a kid but my financial resources were very minimal. Now, some 50 years later and fortunately being much more financially stable, I have built a great shop with plenty of kits and supplies. It is my escape from the mundane existence to a place of dreams and fun. If you get into again post some or your work and if you need any help just ask.
> 
> Bob K.


Thanks, Bob. I was big into the hobby as a young lad, as well. I've missed it but I've not touched a piece of styrene in 20+ years, lol. I've always been a big fan of the monsters so finding this site was definitely a blessing. Thanks for the welcome! 

John


----------



## Rickfrom76

Hi there, Rediscovered Modelling after hanging up the guitar. Returning to the fold with the airfix Dr Who tardis which will be started once the postman delivers my paint! Best Regards to you all! Rick


----------



## tobor27

*New Here!*

Hello all new to this site and just enjoy looking around. Been building models and building movie prop replicas. Keep the this site going and hope to post soon!

Keith


----------



## iriseye

Being new to this site (which is a fantastic resource, btw), I have a couple of quick questions. The first one involves pictures which are within a post as opposed to following a link to the pictures or pictures. How is that accomplished? The second question involves the thumbnails which are within a post. Again, how is that done? And whose choice? What are the differences/advantages of one over the other? Personally, I like the pics which are within the post as opposed to going off site to view others. 
Is there any way to that the thumbnail icon can be made larger? Has this been discussed?
I have looked all over the site for a FAQ involving these questions and haven't found any.

Again, thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## rkoenn

iriseye said:


> Being new to this site (which is a fantastic resource, btw), I have a couple of quick questions. The first one involves pictures which are within a post as opposed to following a link to the pictures or pictures. How is that accomplished? The second question involves the thumbnails which are within a post. Again, how is that done? And whose choice? What are the differences/advantages of one over the other? Personally, I like the pics which are within the post as opposed to going off site to view others.
> Is there any way to that the thumbnail icon can be made larger? Has this been discussed?
> I have looked all over the site for a FAQ involving these questions and haven't found any.
> 
> Again, thanks everyone in advance.


For the question about how to post a pic within the post, use this format:










You can imbed a pic directly but there is a very small limit to how many before you run out of allowable space. I originally posted my pics on Photobucket but then joined Hobbytalk and have been linking to my pics in my Photo Album here. I am not familiar yet with the method for thumbnail imbeddding.

And welcome aboard.

Bob K.


----------



## iriseye

Thanks Bob!


----------



## iriseye

The reason I am asking this (as being new here) is to show some of my work on my project builds. So how does one do that?


----------



## mcdougall

iriseye said:


> The reason I am asking this (as being new here) is to show some of my work on my project builds. So how does one do that?


I upload my pictures to my computer and then to Photobucket, once on photobucket , that site will assign an code to it like rkoenn (above) explained...Then just copy the code and paste it here in your reply... Voila...Pictures!
By the way...Welcome aboard :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## propguy11111

*hello*

great to be a new member


----------



## propguy11111

*this site is great*

wish i found it sooner


----------



## propguy11111

*Polar Lights Enterprise1701-A for sale on ebay!*

check this out!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Polar-Lights-1-...586?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f03c2c86a


----------



## iriseye

Thanks, mcdougall. Now if I can I will go to Photobucket and see what's there. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## iriseye

*Let's see if this works*

Okay, I think I've got this down. If it works, you can see more of my work in the Science Fiction Modeling thread.


----------



## jamesed

Hello, Jim from Manistee, Michigan. I collect and build model cars and also do the same with slotcars. Thanks


----------



## iriseye

And one final question from the new guy. While reading many posts, I find a lot with the box "attached thumbnails" from the poster but the box itself is empty. I'm not talking about the tiny little dashes that appear in some "attached thumbnails" boxes. I can link to those, but I am talking about the whole box being empty. What gives??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## F1Racer

Hi, Just joined up. I do modelling lately as a form of anxiety relief. Just finished a Tamiya Ferrari Enzo and am now moving onto the next 3 models in the queue which are all the same (sort of).
Years ago I built a Revell 1/72 Space Shuttle as I have always been a huge fan of this spacecraft since a guy from NASA visited our school in UK in the 80's. I was hooked. 
I remember as clear as day when Columbia launched for the first time. I watched in on TV and even recored the landing on cassette tape  I had books, posters etc. 
Something about it just had me in awe. The Shuttle I made back then was named Columbia as it was my favourite (for no particular reason). Years later of course, Columbia and its crew met their fate.... well we know the story.

So... 2010... Now I have 3 Shuttle models lined up. 2 are still in the post 
The first one is the Revell 1/144 full stack Space Shuttle / External Tank / Solid Rocket Boosters. This one will be 'Discovery'
Following this is the Monogram 1/72 Space Shuttle orbiter. This one I will name 'Challenger' as a tribute.
Finally, my monster project. The rare (and bloody expensive) Monogram 1/72 full stack Space Shuttle. This is one I really want to spend a lot of time on and do as best as I can with it. To be named 'Endeavor' as this will be the Shuttle to make the final flight ever.

Up to now I haven't really modelled seriously, just basic, gluing the parts and painting. 
But I think now I want to spend more time and more detail on these forthcoming models because there are only 2 Shuttle flights left before it is decommissioned.

So the best way to start doing this I think is to join a modelling forum. A place where I can ask for advice and tips as I build these models. For the first time I will be using modelling putty and sanding parts as needed.
Also I am interested, especially for the 1/72 full stack model in investing in an airbrush and painting it with that. Obviously I will get some practice in first 

So I look forward to getting to know some of you guys as I start to get a little more serious with these models.


Sorry if this was a long and boring read. I have laryngitis at the moment so maybe I'm overcompensating


----------



## BX SQD

Hi everyone, just joined this site after coming across link while googling my current subject; the space 1999 eagle from Replicas Unlimited. I've been on a few threats on the site so far and it a shame it took me this long to find such a wonderful site like this one.


----------



## madjohn

Hi all, I'm a long time modeler from far northern California. I like pre 1974 U.S. topics. I also love to trade stuff and as I become more familar with this site I'll probably be offering some interesting and different items. Additionaly,I'm always on the lookout for goodies, as well as pictures of your work and even plesent online conversation.
Thanks, John


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to HobbyTalk madjohn, Dunsmuir is a beautiful little town, I used to live in Lakehead for many years right by the Klondike club on Riverview Dr.
Bert
model Maker


----------



## twornz

:thumbsup:


----------



## spideydroogy

*New Member*

Hello,

I'm new to the Hobbytalk board but I have been active over at the Universal Monster Army forum where I found out about this forum. Looks like there is some great info out here and I have a lot of catch-up reading to do. I got back into modeling, after 35 years, by building the PL Spider-Man reissue two years ago. I recently completed the Revell Mummy reissue and plan to start on the Moebius Frankenstein next. I live in the Charlotte, NC area.


----------



## rkoenn

spideydroogy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the Hobbytalk board but I have been active over at the Universal Monster Army forum where I found out about this forum. Looks like there is some great info out here and I have a lot of catch-up reading to do. I got back into modeling, after 35 years, by building the PL Spider-Man reissue two years ago. I recently completed the Revell Mummy reissue and plan to start on the Moebius Frankenstein next. I live in the Charlotte, NC area.


Welcome aboard. That sounds like a good way to start. I didn't do much plastic for about 20 years, mostly model rockets during that phase, but got back into plastic myself about 7 years ago. I like your initial selections and have all of them myself but have only completed the Moebius Frankenstein. Anyway, post your work as you finish it up and welcome aboard.

Bob K.


----------



## csoldier

*Hi*

Hi Folks,

Found this site after reading a post on the Clubhouse forum about Revell reissuing the Golden Knight.

I'm a UK based modeller, collecting mainly large scale Garage kits (resin and vinyl) and Mithril Miniatures 32mm Lord of the Rings figures.

The Golden Knight is a long wished for re-addition as I smashed the original when I was a kid!!!


----------



## Achtung T Shirt

spideydroogy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the Hobbytalk board but I have been active over at the Universal Monster Army forum where I found out about this forum. Looks like there is some great info out here and I have a lot of catch-up reading to do. I got back into modeling, after 35 years, by building the PL Spider-Man reissue two years ago. I recently completed the Revell Mummy reissue and plan to start on the Moebius Frankenstein next. I live in the Charlotte, NC area.


Mummy re-issue? Is that based on the Aurora Glow Kits? I love those kits.


----------



## spideydroogy

Achtung T Shirt said:


> Mummy re-issue? Is that based on the Aurora Glow Kits? I love those kits.


No, this was just the plain old mummy. I posted pictures over in the Modeling Forum. 
And....Welcome to csoldier!!


----------



## 13X5X2Nostalgia

This is more or less a return to a modeling forum for me.
Hello all
Art


----------



## Just Plain Al

13X5X2Nostalgia said:


> This is more or less a return to a modeling forum for me.
> Hello all
> Art


I remember you from the old days 2 x 4 , welcome back.


----------



## guptill8

*Discussion*

Hi,
I am new for this site.please guide me.


----------



## guptill8

hello............


----------



## guptill8

Hi,
I am new about this site.

Hotel Sangam in kanyakumari | Sight Seeing in Kanyakumari


----------



## martin b

*Lost and Bemused*

Greetings to all from a bankrupt ireland,

Two queries for the people of this hobby, firstly what has happened to Kitbuilders Mag, have paid a years sub, no mags since may. secondly how does one access Devils Resin, have e;mailed etc.. no joy, has anyone dealt with them ,can u help, finally do any fellow resin/vinyl modellers exist in Ireland.

Thanks
A lonely leprachaun


----------



## BobTailT

*Lindberg's Bob Tail T*

Hi Everyone;

I am here trying to locate who has the original plans for Lindberg's "Bob Tail T".

Thanks.


----------



## dmw1142

hello i'm in the san francisco bay area, i'm a member of the fantasy modelers club i build all aspects of the hobby plastic vinyl resin


----------



## tom4jc

*vintage models*

I like to create, re-create vintage dirt track and asphalt models, 1/24-/125 scale. Lets talk


----------



## Facto2

Hello everyone. New Member. John Tucky's the name, resin's the game. Most likely I'll just be lurking and looking at the eye candy... unless I think I have something important to add. :wave:


----------



## mcdougall

WELCOME JOHN !!!!
Good to have you aboard...Fay says hi :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Facto2

Thank you, sir!!! Wow, it's funny who you run into on different boards. :wave:



mcdougall said:


> WELCOME JOHN !!!!
> Good to have you aboard...Fay says hi :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


----------



## kfriend

*Hello from Statesboro, Georgia*

My name is Ken Friend, and I have been building models for over 60 years. I like to build different models including automotive, aircraft, and ships. Most recently I have been focusing on natural metal finishes that utilize aluminum foil applied in separate panels. I am a retired CAD/CAM/CAE Systems Manager and still like to create 3D CAD models as well.


----------



## PapaTom

*Howdy*

I've been away from the hobby for 25 years and I need to relearn the basic skills. I appreciate being able to interact with subject matter experts. Thanks for sharing with an old school rookie.


----------



## Gerik Bensing

I'm looking to learn about making models and such I've been looking through the forum and it's all very interesting.


----------



## the Dabbler

Ah, another "Keystone Stater", welcome aboard. Pick out a seat and look around, I'm sure you'll find something you like. Check out the Photo Files while you're here. :wave:


----------



## scifikid

*newbie to the fourm*

hey guy's happy thanksgiving 

as my user name indicates i'm a huge scifi fan love the big ships
star trek, battle star and star wars. 
other things i belong to scale modling club in nj 
we meet at the vfw in franklin lakes 2nd tuesday every month 
great bunch of guys most of them are into to armour 
tanks and planes ww2 mostly but we all get a long great 
its cool being the only one the does scifi i blow there minds 
when i come in with a space model all lit up with leds and sounds 
they all get a kick out of it. lots of times i give demo on electronics 
so they can put them into there stuff 
well thats it i do have some stuff on starship modler 
i have star wars death star build and republic star destroyer on that site 
both are lit up


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to HobbyTalk all new members ! How ya doin' Dab ?
Bert


----------



## bert model maker

Any of you guys do "REAL SPACE" Kits ? ( Apollo, gemini, etc.)


----------



## the Dabbler

bert model maker said:


> Welcome to HobbyTalk all new members ! How ya doin' Dab ?
> Bert


Still hanging in there in my status as "Modeler Emeritus", ( i.e., 'Old Guy ) LOL I check in every day just to make sure you guys are behaving.
Hope you had a nice Thanksgiving !


----------



## bert model maker

Thanks dab, we did. I hope you did too.


----------



## rkoenn

Hey Bert, I do space models and have a huge stack waiting to be built. I think my first really serious one will be a highly accurate LM. I work for NASA at KSC so real space is one of my interests here although classic monsters have taken up most of my build time recently.

Bob K.


----------



## bert model maker

Hi Bob, me too, real space is my passion along side irwin allen model kits. I have an original apollo columbia & eagle kit in 1/96 from 1969 and a 1/24 Gemini from the 60's and a bunch of real space kits a buddy of mine sent me probably 20 vintage kits of real space models. Nasa T-38 and srt blackbird. He even sent me an ISS in 1/144 and a shuttle with stack to go with it.I was blown away when these big boxes marked fragile and had to be signed for arrived over a 2 month period and inside were original issue kits he had duplicates of all these years. I am set with models for a long while then i have my jupiter 2 and then the big seaview that has been in my unbuilt stack for a couple of years now. I bet you can really research your real space subjects very thoroughly !
Bert


----------



## bert model maker

RKOENN, do you belong to the yahoo space modelers group ?
Bert


----------



## rkoenn

bert model maker said:


> RKOENN, do you belong to the yahoo space modelers group ?
> Bert


I am a member of the Yahoo Spacemodelers group but rarely participate. I have looked closely at some of the builds and will use ideas from them when I do those specific models, like the LM. I have the LM from about 10 years back and two resin and photo etch kits as well as decals from New Ware to enhance it. I also have a bunch of other rockets and spacecraft for future builds. I do get right up close to the shuttle so when I do my shuttle kits I should be able to have some hands on experience. I doubt even with that I will come close to what some of the people have done with their models. I have been flying model rockets since the mid-60s as well and have done a few scale model rockets also but the details for flying scale model rockets are not nearly as good as plastic display models, although some model rocketeer scale guys do get pretty darn accurate.

Bob K.


----------



## bowtiekid87

*87 silverado*

i own an 87 chevy silverado short bed 4x4 does anyone know where to find one ive been looking for days and foundsome but they just werent for sale. bigger the better but any would be amazing thanks


----------



## bert model maker

Thats great Bob, You are very lucky to be able to get up close & to work with NASA spacecraft, Astronaut Steve robinson is a long time child hood friend of mine and I have a few things flown in space That I display with my models. I go on the yahoo group every now and then, and if you are ever missing a part to a model, you can bet someone in the group will find one they have or will even make you one. I got a vintage 1/48 Apollo spacecraft model kit off ebay which is something i have done only twice and the people who sold it to me knew NOTHING of packing a model to mail with the U.S. Postal service, they just "wrapped " a priority mail box around the model , taped it up & sent it cross country with NO cushioning, just the model in the box. It was smashed, busted, and thoughly busted to pieces. It took me 3 days to identify all the loose parts and identify all the parts that were lost through a small hole where they forgot to tape up on the side. 14 small parts were missing and i complained to the seller and pay pal and got a $50. refund I asked for and kept the rare kit. you should have seen it in fact i will post a couple of pictures of what the contents looked like when I opened it. Even the parts trees were snapped into several pieces. The main parts survived and I was lucky in that respect. The members of the yahoo group all came together and located the 14 parts i was missing and sent them to me, so if you ever need a real space model part, try the group. here are the pictures.
bert


----------



## bert model maker

Here is what I have done so far with painting the parts for a Block 1 early Apollo confiquration.
Bert


----------



## Shawn L

Hey guys new guy here from CA!


----------



## the Dabbler

Hi Shawn L, welcome aboard. Take a look around and make yourself comfortable. Just be quiet about it so I can get back to my nap.


----------



## wolfman66

Shawn L said:


> Hey guys new guy here from CA!


Welcome Shawn:dude:


----------



## rkoenn

Shawn L said:


> Hey guys new guy here from CA!


We can always use more people here. What are you primary modeling interests? And post some pics of things you have done, they are always appreciated.

Bob K.:wave:


----------



## JohnJ

Just came across this forum and it looked interesting. I am a rapidly aging (70 years old) retired guy. I turned to modeling after retirement to have something to keep me busy. My chief interest is in scratch building 1/4 scale structures. At the moment I am in the process of completing a 1880s saloon diorama. I am currently at the point of painting the details and completing the base. I look forward to being part of this forum.


----------



## mcdougall

Hi JohnJ......Welcome aboard :thumbsup:
....Looking forward to seeing your Dioramas :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler

JohnJ said:


> Just came across this forum and it looked interesting. I am a rapidly aging (70 years old) retired guy. I turned to modeling after retirement to have something to keep me busy. My chief interest is in scratch building 1/4 scale structures. At the moment I am in the process of completing a 1880s saloon diorama. I am currently at the point of painting the details and completing the base. I look forward to being part of this forum.


Hi John J, welcome aboard. It's good to see we finally got some "senior" (geezer ? ) representation around here. ( I turned 70 in September ) :wave:


----------



## steve marshall

*New Member*

Hello everyone,I'm new to this forum and started looking around some.I like building all types of plastic models especially Motorcycles and military tanks and WWII airplanes.Currently building a 1/12 scale Honda CX500 Turbo motorcycle.Thanks for having me here.

Steve1


----------



## Ned_Gob

Hi everyone, I'm just another new guy wantin' to nose around and maybe learn a thing or two . I like scale model cars, trucks, bikes but I did do an Ed Roth "Rat Fink" figure so anything's likely.


----------



## Professor Fate

*Push the Button, Max!*

Greetings fellow styrene-aholics and Auroraphiles!

Not so much a new member here (I've been around since the old PLBB days), but thought it was time to stop lurking and get back on the board. 

Fate


----------



## joker36635

Hello all! Im mainly into Moebius and similar type models right now.


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome aboard Joker. Do you mean all things Moebius or their scifi, monsters, or upcoming cars? Post some pics of you work when you get a chance.

Bob K.


----------



## palisadesjim

*A newbie seeking the method to O-Scale Trolley modeling.*

Howdy,

I just joined this Forum. I have been doing plastic kits for a number of years...armour, ships, planes, 1/35th military dioramas. My skill level is I think more than decent.
I wish to branch into scratchbuilding of display (unpowered) O-scale models of the Montreal streetcars I rode as a kid in the 1950's. I see these unreal levels of ability these gifted masters have...but have no idea how I can acquire the process. I just have not been able to find any informative how-to books or videos on building fine O-scale trolley and streetcar models. I know where to buy the necessary parts (trucks, the like), but need some good recommendations on where and how I can learn the method to scratchbuilding an O-scale streetcar. I am also aware of how a green, uninitiated hobbyist such as myslf asking for advice in a new realm can be an outcast. (lol) But we all have to learn somewhere?

Anyone out there willing to share a little info with me...on "the method..?"

Thanks much,

Jim (CA)


----------



## rawheadrex2013

*Hi*

Hello; I just joined and this looks like a lot of fun! I just got back into building again after quite a few years off.I'm from Ca. but now live in Carson City NV. I love the monsters!!!Can't get enough of them.I've been snooping around and have to say that you are some real talented people and I look forward to getting your input for my own projects! I'll put up some pics. in the near future for you to check out.
Question....I need to get The Mummy off his base, ( he is an extra one I want to re-do ) have a heat gun but I don't wanna use it for fear of warping/melting....any ideas?
Again...look forward to getting to know you all!

Kirk


----------



## deadmanincfan

Welcome to the circus, Rawhead! Glad to have you aboard! Now please step to the left for your (heh heh heh) initiation...pay no attention to the man there with the whirring Dremel...


----------



## :FANG:

*Just Joined*

Hi Guys
I just Joined Today
and have a few cars i need to find new homes for NOW
check the classifieds
or e-mail for details



Jim


----------



## rawheadrex2013

James; Well I passed the "initiation", it was fairly painless....thanks for the advice!!!!!!!
K ~


----------



## monsterswin

*New, but old*

Finally saying hello here. Been around for a while but haven't posted yet. I mostly build resin kits, but do an occasional styrene too. My currnet project is a huge, gargantuan one I call (working titles for now) either the Die-orama of miracles OR Mad Monster Party x 1000. Got to get back to work now..........!


----------



## rkoenn

monsterswin said:


> Finally saying hello here. Been around for a while but haven't posted yet. I mostly build resin kits, but do an occasional styrene too. My currnet project is a huge, gargantuan one I call (working titles for now) either the Die-orama of miracles OR Mad Monster Party x 1000. Got to get back to work now..........!


Well welcome aboard formally then. Seeing your name I think it is worth reposting this cartoon I posted a couple of months back, it seems appropriate.










Bob K.


----------



## bert model maker

rawheadrex2013 said:


> Hello; I just joined and this looks like a lot of fun! I just got back into building again after quite a few years off.I'm from Ca. but now live in Carson City NV. I love the monsters!!!Can't get enough of them.I've been snooping around and have to say that you are some real talented people and I look forward to getting your input for my own projects! I'll put up some pics. in the near future for you to check out.
> Question....I need to get The Mummy off his base, ( he is an extra one I want to re-do ) have a heat gun but I don't wanna use it for fear of warping/melting....any ideas?
> Again...look forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> Kirk


Welcome to HobbyTalk Rawheadrex ! If you know how to access your PMs, You have a private message in your inbox.
Bert
Model Maker


----------



## monsterswin

rkoenn said:


> Well welcome aboard formally then. Seeing your name I think it is worth reposting this cartoon I posted a couple of months back, it seems appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob K.



I am honored! Thanks.

Robert


----------



## TimeCubeNinja

Hey all, love the forum very cool. I'm into car, and scifi mostly.


----------



## glusnifr

*new guy ,first post*

hey all
happy new year. my name is Jim,i have been a kit builder on and off since the sixties,im a 49 yr old father of three boys they are grown now and i find i have more time to build again .i prefer custom cars of the fifties but i build everthing,cars ,trucks ,superheros,monsters tom daniel kits,military ,what ever interests me at the time ,i also have a large dvd collection ,which works well with kit building ( gives me something to watch as im holding pieces together that are drying)i stumbled upon this site while searching for build ups and photos of the Polar Lights BatBoat,a kit i just bought ,cant tell you how pumped i am to know that there will be a 1/25 scale batmobile kit to build this year ,im sure i will buy all styles i can,snap kit ,full kit diecast whatever ,its my all time favorite car ,well thats about all i can think of now ,any questions ,dont hesitate to ask ,looking forward to seeing everyones work .so thanks for having me ,and have a great new year

jim white
( glusnifr )


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome Jim, your interests are a bit like mine. I am primarily monster and scifi but I do like custom cars of the Tom Daniels/George Barris/Ed Roth types. Post some pics when you get the time.

Bob K.


----------



## drquick

*Hello and Happy New Year everybody!*

I joined This board a while back but this is my first post here. My New Years resolution is to clear my workbench of the 24 projects I have going, and to get them completed! I have admired some of the great models I have seen made by some of the talented members on this board. I will try to see if I too can post some of my in progress work here in the near future.

Dave Q.


----------



## KLINGON CAV

*klingon Cav IS NOW HERE!*

I am Klingon Cav.
A former Desert Storm 7th Cav trooper.I struggle with P.C. cummunication and I NEVER seek to make anyone one angry or hurt by my dark humor.
I know modern weaponry very well,and as a result of being a a former scout I try to keep up on my paranoid theories.
I love Klingon stuff and pointy things too.I am also a Sci Fi artist


----------



## mcdougall

Hi Klingon Cav.
Your knowledge of modern weaponry may come in handy here once you meet the guys from Australia...and don't forget...your not paranoid if they really are out to get you:thumbsup: Welcome aboard...
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

Welcome aboard, Klingon Cav! Hope you enjoy the place! :wave:


----------



## stockcartom

This is the first time on this site for hobby. I have two r/c race car that i have not race yet because were i live at all the round r/c track close up or off road.I found one it a dirt round track but for 1/5 and 1/4 race car.I have a 1/10 race car. I hope this track take 1/10 race car.


----------



## rbell

*UK 1/4 scale car project*

Hi there!

I am a mechanical engineer by trade, and I am just starting a new project.

1/4 scale Brisca F1 stockcar. An example of the full scale cars can be found here:- www .willyarrowracing . com (still on zero post count, sorry!)

I plan to construct the car from scratch, using steel box section and tube, just like full scale examples.

I have managed to locate suppliers of 1/4 scale rod-ends, hubs, wheels etc, but I am struggling to find a scale gearbox. The full scale versions run a doug-nash 2 speed, and I would like to keep it authentic. 

Any ideas guys please?

Looking forward to your replies,

Yours,

Richard.


----------



## chris73159

Hi,

I've been modeling for quite a while. Since I was about 8 or 9. Mostly cars, but really enjoy doing Sci-Fi, and figures like monsters or Super Heros I grew up with. I have been building a lot lately to get my mind of my medical problems.

I was diagnosed with stage 3 head & neck cancer last year and had a radical neck dissection and went through 35 rad treatments and 2 chemo treatments about this same time last year. Got a gimp neck now due to the surgery and still have problems with eating and saliva issues. But modeling helps me get my mind off of things for awhile and for a short period of time I'm my old self again. My builds aren't what they used to be, thanks to chemo and radiation but I still give it my best shot.

Well sorry for the going on. I just finished a build of a SHADO Mobile 3, a what if, 30 years later, what would they use. I used a 1/35 LAV-25 Piranha. Now I'm working on a SHADO jeep and using a 1/35 Wolf.

Well thanks and I hope to share some of my Sci-Fi and figure kits and that everyone enjoys them.


----------



## mcdougall

Welcome aboard Guys:thumbsup:...Good to have you here, we're all pretty crazy:freak:
Hang in there chris73159, a buddy of mine has been going through the same thing over this past year and just finished his last chemo treatments about 6 weeks ago...and aside from the lack of saliva issues he's making a great recovery and it's looking better every day:thumbsup:...so again...
Welcome to Hobby Talk:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## chris73159

Thanks McDee,

Good to hear your buddy is doing well. I wish him the best. I hit my 1 year, knock on plastic, so far so good.


----------



## Duppie

Hi I am Duppie and new to this website.
Can somebody please give Me a good picture of Building the Bismarck page 307 in book 139 there is a fault with the part numbers as it is the same as in book 138 the plastic frameworks. (No numbers for the yellow parts)


----------



## j eubank

*Hello HobbyTalk!!*

My name is John,
I enjoy building and painting models of Sci-Fi, Horror, and Fantasy figures.
Hope to see you guys at the Monsterpalooza show this spring.


----------



## the Dabbler

Spring ? SPRING ?? Spring will never come, we're doomed ! I'm tired of my shoulders being up around my ears ! AND, my brass monkey just died !

Oh, welcome aboard guys !!


----------



## urbancannibal

Hey folks, another noob here, from Calgary, Alberta. Been involved in model building for all of my formative years but as some of you likely know; found little time for it as I grew older (sadly). Picked up the odd horror related set that I was drawn to from time to time, completed them all to varying degrees of success over the years. Here I am today, late 30's with boys of my own, and truly believing that modelling not only builds character but also fuels a tangible level of creativity and appreciation that is beyond compare. Recently started pieceing together one of the Gigantic Frankenstein kits from Moebius with the boys' present and future intentions in mind (not to mention my own), sure enough they were dumbfounded, just like we all were when first exposed to the hobby.

Found this forum looking for paint suggestions for said kit, trying to tie in the paints I had on hand with what I had in my head, lol. Humbling indeed, have a very long way to go to equal what some of you output on a daily basis but hope that in time my sons will learn along with me and carry the hobby onward; perhaps reach a point where we can share our output with you inspiring board members.

I collect pinball machines, horror collectibles, record albums and tiki mugs so you likely already know where my head is at (out to lunch for the most part!). Thanks for your time.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Welcome aboard,urbancannibal sir! Glad to have you! Please step to the right and Mark McGovern will administer your mandatory Magnagouger initiation...and don't worry, the hair will grow back...eventually... :tongue:


----------



## mcdougall

Welcome aboard fellow Calgarian:thumbsup:
...and fear not the Magnagouger initiation....You'll get used to limping:drunk:
Hey is it too early for ...You know... 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=283319&highlight=Magnagouger+initiation
Mcdee


----------



## urbancannibal

mcdougall said:


> Welcome aboard fellow Calgarian:thumbsup:
> ...and fear not the Magnagouger initiation....You'll get used to limping:drunk:
> Mcdee


Lol, thank you for the welcomes, if I already limp will the limp get worse or correct itself? What if whiskey is involved, will I be able to tell or bypass the initiation enitely?  

I'll post pics of my sad Frankenstein when complete, with luck you won't punt me from the forum after seeing it.


----------



## deadmanincfan

urbancannibal said:


> What if whiskey is involved, will I be able to tell


...only if it's Macallan...then you won't care...


----------



## ScottyM1967

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking for a little while and thought I'd jump in. I've gotten back into model building after a long hiatus, like 25+ years. I kept buying them to save for my "retirement" but finally I got tired of having boxes of unassembled kits and picked one to put together. Addiction set in and 5 months later, I'm having a great time. I'll post some pics in the the photo thread for grins. 

When I was a kid, all I cared about was slapping them together and putting decals on. Now, it's the actual work that I enjoy; the painting, sanding, experimenting. When I finish one, I love how it turned out, but if I don't have another kit on deck, I get antsy. Thankfully, Mrs. Santa lined the tree with kits. 

It's good to be here. 

Scott


----------



## Brier

*Monster Models*

Hi all,
Just joined today.
Got this great site from a fellow model builder, I'm a big fan of monster model kits such as Aurora and Polar Lights, I'm also interested to hear from anyone who might know of any up grades for them.
Thanks Keith.:woohoo:


----------



## Mike62

Hello, I'm Mike and just registered to the site. 
I have been building models mostly airplanes of WWII since I was a kid and still enjoy it after some 35 yrs. I am not near as good as most I have seen on here by any means. But recently got back into building 'em and wanting to get more into it. Recently got an air compressor and new air brush and have built 3 so far since then. With being in the USAFR for almost 30 yrs now, I have always had a huge interest in aircraft especially old war birds. Also enjoy the old Chevy/GMC trucks which I have built a couple and have a few waiting. 
I also want to say there are some awesome models pics posted on this site by some extremely talented individuals here. I am amazed at the things that can be done to them by all of you. I have had a few over the years on display at a hobby store near me, but they don't compare to most I see on here. 

Anyway, Hi to all of you fellow modelers and I hope to learn alot more for each of you.


----------



## hauntedone

*Newbie*

Hi, I'm glad to see there are still plastic model fans out there like me. I'm a huge Aurora nut and welcome input from fellow fanatics. I'm looking for an original box and instruction sheet for the Addams Family Haunted House. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Chet


----------



## mcdougall

Welcome aboard...Lots of Aurora-Freaks here...I know...I'm one of 'em
a few guys here have Original kits...some MIB's...an Original Addams Family Haunted House Box and instructions are fairly rare...I was lucky enough to snag one a few years ago MIB(unmade kit included) and is among my prized possessions...so you have the model and are looking for the box and instructions?
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

Welcome aboard guys...glad to have you here...magnagouger initiation is to the right...earplugs will be supplied to those sensitive to screaming...


----------



## mcdougall

Hey James...
................. is it too early for ...You know... 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=283319&highlight=Magnagouger+initiation
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

Never too early for THAT, Denis! :thumbsup:


----------



## frankl53

*Glad to be a new member*

Hi guys,

Anybody out there know of a source for 1:200 scale photo etched parts to detail the old Renwal see-thru subs. I am about to start the USS Ethan Allen and I am looking for some ladders and stair cases.
I read some interesting threads here from a Bob Hargrave and then they
suddenly end. Does anyone know he he finished his USS G Washington.
I look forward to talking with you all and for any help you can give me with the Ethan Allen project.

Frankl53


----------



## Rob P.

Since I have not posted or anything since 2004, thought I should do a re-introduction. I am primarily intrested in the Aurora type monsters, either original or re-releases, or new kits that hold the "theme" such as the new Invisible Man kit and Ghost of Castle Mare kits (I have the Ghost kit preordred!) In a move from North Michigan to North Idaho it appears all my Aurora models save the Creature have vanished, so I am starting to build again. The Creature is getting reglued, and I am just starting on a Polar Lights Bride of Frankenstein. I also have a vintage Aurora Mummy build up that will need to be stripped and then rebuilt. I also have my three boys hooked on this stuff. See ya on the forums!

Rob


----------



## rkoenn

Rob P. said:


> Since I have not posted or anything since 2004, thought I should do a re-introduction. I am primarily intrested in the Aurora type monsters, either original or re-releases, or new kits that hold the "theme" such as the new Invisible Man kit and Ghost of Castle Mare kits (I have the Ghost kit preordred!) In a move from North Michigan to North Idaho it appears all my Aurora models save the Creature have vanished, so I am starting to build again. The Creature is getting reglued, and I am just starting on a Polar Lights Bride of Frankenstein. I also have a vintage Aurora Mummy build up that will need to be stripped and then rebuilt. I also have my three boys hooked on this stuff. See ya on the forums!
> 
> Rob


Welcome Rob, I am Bob. Don't hold your breath for the Ghost, I preoredered from Cult over 2 years ago. But we all do know Scott McKillip is doing his best to get it produced with his Chinese manufacturing people. That's great that you have 3 boys doing it with you. My 2 sons are in their mid to late 20s but neither had much interest in my modeling. The older did model rockets for a couple of years but there was a bit of arm twisting involved. Happy to have you onboard.

Bob K.


----------



## sjeremy827

*i need help*

Hi, my name is Jeremy and i am new to this and i would like some help. my dadm got me a model car for my b-day but i have lost the instructions and i would like tom kow where i could find some i need it kind of fast tho because i am grounded right know and need things to do... so if some one could help me out i would greatly apreciate it thanks alot!!


----------



## sjeremy827

the model is made by AMT ERTL and the truck is a 1966 Chevy Stpeside Pickup.


----------



## rkoenn

I think you should post in the model car forum, you'd likely have a better possibility of getting an answer. Good luck.

Bob K.


----------



## bert model maker

sjeremy827 said:


> the model is made by AMT ERTL and the truck is a 1966 Chevy Stpeside Pickup.


here you go sjeremy try THIS forum for cars http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=312 aske here and you should get your answer.
Bert
Model Maker


----------



## djblu3

Hey hobby talk. I will be building japanese import car models. Will be looking for some advice. Hope to show you guys my work soon.


----------



## J2builder

*Hello*

Hi everybody. I am an avid sci-fi prop nut,from phasers & comms,to my (2) 2' J2's! I am currently on my second 2' Jupiter 2 build,with rc landing gears,fusion core and dome,and engine FX. I'm looking forward to sucking up some knowledge from all of you to make my builds better! Thanks.


----------



## Darkmoty

*Hey!*

Hello everyone! Just looking around for any tips that could help me in my model building. I prefer sci fi and military but occasionally venture into other areas. I'm currently working on "Old Ironsides". I'm looking forward getting to know everyone.


----------



## Detail Man

*Original "E" Paint Details*

After reading up to page four of these Threads. Makes me realize - how much
research I have past. For instance the so called strongback / Engineering Deck Area Was First painted Green with a model railroad paint. Then somewhat matched with a bad blue after the Kan battle destruction repaint for ST III. I,ll try to upload photos.
PS. This is my first Thread. I also e-mailed Paul Appox. 8-10 years ago to let him know what a big hit he is - Sent him some photos he had never seen aswell as some Info He was'nt clear on.


----------



## scifiguy67

hi i build star trek models, and other sci fi models


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome scifiguy67, there are a lot of members here who also build Star Trek Models. One of the members here worked and built the real star trek movie models for the movie studios. post some of your model builds, we will enjoy looking at them and, if you ever have any questions, this is the place to come to. There is always someone who can help.
Bert


----------



## Kurt W

*Hello Everyone*

Hi, everybody. Despite my advanced age (51), I'm a newbie modeler. I'm currently working on my first model (Italeri Commando Car). Although I'm just starting, I think my interests will primarily be in military models. 

I live in Fredericksburg, VA, USA. If any modelers here live in my area, I'd love to hear from you. I'm happy to be part of this community, and I'm sure I'll have lots of newbie questions.


----------



## SF Horizons

Hi everyone. I've been a modeller for decades, but have been out of it for a while (3 kids will do that to you). Trying to motivate myself to get back into the hobby and attempt to make a dent in my pile of unbuilt kits that have been gathering dust for years. My interests lie mostly in SF these days, but also have a quite a few aircraft and military kits in my collection - mostly 1/72nd scale but I'm not fussy! Only just found this forum - looks pretty good. Thanks for being out there. 

Cheers
Doug


----------



## raidernationhef

Hi all,

A newbie here....but been into plastic kits since I was a lil kid. (45 yrs +-) I need info on getting either the resin or plastic kit of the ORIGINAL Proteus from Fantastic Voyage. (Not that lame ass Voyager from the cartoon)

Is there a Drew Huffman out there that makes a resin kit?

PLEASE people!! I need this kit!! Ive got the Spindrift from LOTG.....The Mach 5 from SR....I need THIS one!! Its rediculous that its soooo freakin hard to find when every other model of every sort is available from EVERY damn sci fi show since TV was invented....BUT NO PROTEUS!!??!! Its gettin on my nerves!

Help me gang!

Scott
Madera, CA


----------



## erikd

*Another newbie!*

Greetings all - another newbie here!
My main focus for building is 1/24 1/25 cars and a few trucks. I've tinkered with small dioramas and backgrounds.
My latest wip/build was a bit of beater - I'm liking the rusty stuff! I'm also leaning a bit toward some of the scifi stuff...too many options there though, not sure where to start.
Anyhow - thanks! Erik


----------



## septimuspretori

*New newbie*

Hey everyone, I'm Ben from Toledo, OH. I just joined this morning. I am mostly interested in monster figure models...especially, but not limited to, Universal Monster models. Thanks for having me! I'm excited to be here.

Ben


----------



## 71 Charger 500

*New Mopar guy in the lot*

Howdy, I'm the new Mopar nut on the forum! Name is Wayne but everyone just calls me Mo which is just a shortened form of Mopar. Found this forum while searching the net for a picture of the inside of a door for a '62 Belair. Look forward to looking around. Thanks for having me, Mo.


----------



## the Dabbler

We're all so happy to have you all here we could just sh.....out ! Welcome aboard y'all. :wave:


----------



## bert model maker

Hi Dab, just wanted to let you know about the fiqure modeling work of a new member here whos screen name is Rawheadrex, he sent me a few pictures of his work and I think they look great ! You are a fiqure modeler right ? He wanted to know if it would be ok for him to post his pictures here and I told him YES !!!!!!! we all will like to see them. when you post your reply to this, i am going to copy it & paste it into an email to him so he will know HT members always like to see others models.
Bert


----------



## ssbn598

*New Guy*

I collect old kits that I had (or wanted) when I was growing up. I wish I kept them all because it would've saved me a ton of money! Modeling sure has changed so I'll be looking for tips and techniques.


----------



## mcdougall

bert model maker said:


> Hi Dab, just wanted to let you know about the fiqure modeling work of a new member here whos screen name is Rawheadrex, he sent me a few pictures of his work and I think they look great ! You are a fiqure modeler right ? He wanted to know if it would be ok for him to post his pictures here and I told him YES !!!!!!! we all will like to see them. when you post your reply to this, i am going to copy it & paste it into an email to him so he will know HT members always like to see others models.
> Bert


Hey Bert...Let Rawheadrex know that by all means...we'd all love to see his work...That's what this place is all about:thumbsup:
Welcome aboard Rawheadrex:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler

bert model maker said:


> Hi Dab, just wanted to let you know about the fiqure modeling work of a new member here whos screen name is Rawheadrex, he sent me a few pictures of his work and I think they look great ! You are a fiqure modeler right ? He wanted to know if it would be ok for him to post his pictures here and I told him YES !!!!!!! we all will like to see them. when you post your reply to this, i am going to copy it & paste it into an email to him so he will know HT members always like to see others models.
> Bert


Hell yes Bert, tell him to come on down ( so to speak) we're always glad to see another's work, especially a figure guy.  Welcome Rawheadrex.


----------



## bert model maker

I will send him thie message guys, thank !!!!


----------



## rokmon9

*decal set*

hi, saw a thread on using decal set with several posts after regarding 'how to' product. regardless how this new decal set is supposed to work, when i was kid growing up Testors sold a decal setting solution, actually two, one high gloss and the other mat for military applications and here in lies my question or concern, back in the day when one used the stuff, it smelled of toluene, i remember that odor because i grew up and became a chemist, so, having said that, when one applied this solution to a decal shortly after it had been applied, it caused the decal to become VERY soft and pliable and it would flow actually with to/the contours of the body and pick up any plastic shapes beneath the decal, nuts, bolts, rivets, etc. The stuff sold today smells of acetic acid and personally, not being an adhesive chemist, i have no idea what it actually does in aiding placement of the decals, in fact, i used to the stuff on my 1/32 scale slot car, hit the foam rubber on a corner and saw a huge peice of the decal stuck to it. the old stuff WAS decal set, thie new stuff, well, it belongs in a salad...just my opinion. i wonder if anyone still makes that old material which i'm guessing was toluene and a little resin for the high gloss or toluene, talc, and resin for the flat stuff. and THAT is what i want because once applied not only did it make the decal look as if it was part of the model or body, plane fuselage it also took sandblasting to remove the decal. that stuff was awesome and what i really call decal set.


----------



## rudykazudy

*Hello*

Hi I just rediscovered modeling after years, so I am semi retired and amazed to be reminded how much i enjoyed it. And how much has changed. I have lots of time and space instead of my moms table


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Yeah I used to build models at the kitchen table too. Welcome aboard!


----------



## arvada_modeler

Hello. I'm new and a bit overwhelmed by the size and activity of the forums this site. Any tips on how to keep up with all the posts without getting overwhelmed?

Paul


----------



## rkoenn

rudykazudy said:


> Hi I just rediscovered modeling after years, so I am semi retired and amazed to be reminded how much i enjoyed it. And how much has changed. I have lots of time and space instead of my moms table


Welcome aboard. I am getting close to retirement and did a practice run starting Thanksgiving last year until the beginning of this year! When I was in my early 20s my workbench was my mom's good dining room table! We never used it but ate at the kitchen table so I took it over. My sister owns the table now and there is still one small spot where I dropped some thinner once and it ate up a bit of the finish which I kind of repaired with clear airplane dope. Now I have my own room off the garage and the only problem is I should have made it three times as big.

Bob K.


----------



## Roberius

*Moebius Jupiter 2*

I haven't build a model in years so I finally purchased the Moebius Jupiter 2. Any insight you have on this model, please let me know. I did buy the TSDS decals and am currently looking for a LED Fusion Core. Also, I am a stickler for detail in it comes for paint colors. I hope to post pictures during the build. 
Thanks.


----------



## Rocketman01

*New to the forum*

Long time modeler, may know some of you here, always happy to share with other modeler:wave:


----------



## rkoenn

Roberius said:


> I haven't build a model in years so I finally purchased the Moebius Jupiter 2. Any insight you have on this model, please let me know. I did buy the TSDS decals and am currently looking for a LED Fusion Core. Also, I am a stickler for detail in it comes for paint colors. I hope to post pictures during the build.
> Thanks.


Welcome aboard, that will be a great project to start up modeling again, and a big one. I started mine a few months back and then got side tracked to other kits. There is a decent priced fusion core lighting kit from Monsters in Motion at:

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...-18-inch-lighting-fusion-core-moebius-p-14725

Posting pictures as you build would be great. The best board here would likely be the Moebius board. Good luck!

Bob K.


----------



## Starmodeller

*Hello all*



hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


:wave: This is my first post, so I will keep it short in case I am not doing it right! I have just bought a Masterpiece 1/6th scale model, and my golly what a complicated looking kit! Has anyone out there tackled this model?
Richard


----------



## Captain Sci-Fi

Hi everyone.

Great to be here!

Captain Sci-fi


----------



## the Dabbler

Hello and welcome to all you newbies. :wave:
Take a look around and familiarize yourselves, just be quiet about it, I may need to take another nap and don't want to be disturbed...

any more than I already am.


----------



## JELSEL

HELLO ALL! I was a Redline Hot Wheels collector for awhile. I sold them all to go back to my first love of model car kits. I will be posting my wants. Thanks,John


----------



## Redspecial

*The next new guy*

Glad I found the site, it's a fantastic resource.

I'm another Trek fan about to jump in on the PL R2 1/350 refit Enterprise.

I built & lit the original ERTL/AMT kit first back in the mid '80's between college semesters. Lost it in a house fire in the '90's and always had it in the back of my mind to do another with some newer lighting techniques. Spent less than a minute on Google last night and I knew the 1/350 was going to be the one.

Many thanks to those here and elsewhere who have already blazed one heckofa trail regarding this kit.

Devon


----------



## garryrenfro

*Old New Guy*

Just found this forum. I have been building models since 1959, mostly automobiles, but I also love the aesthetics of airplanes. I especially like paper airplane models. The paper "kits" themselves are so beautiful, and digital models take up a lot less space than plastic model boxes.


----------



## steve mackay

*Scratch wood . . .*

Greetings. I scratch build in wood, no paint, home brew plans from pictures and the real thing. My scale is what looks "right". Mostly current millitary equipment but also do special orders. "Woodworkers" say I'm to much the technician and "scale modelers " don't care for the wood "restriction" or my lack of "defendable scale". I keep looking for a forum that might broaden my techniques and add new "gags" to my repertoire. I'd also like to share mine.

Am I in the right place ?


----------



## cylon02

Hi gentlemen, 

this is one great place to find info and meet other molders! glad I found it!


----------



## csimian

Hi,

I'm just getting back into modeling with some BSG kits.

-Jason


----------



## Burgeoirv

*New to site*

This started out as a search for a specific Revell Kit # 4911. Now I am a new member. HI everyone. I am a modeler from way back when it was cheap to build a wooden aircraft model. Earliest I can remember was around 1949. A child with a dream.:wave:


----------



## ufd108

Hi All, 

Another Trek fan who is just getting back into modelling after not partaking since I was a kid (and I have a kid in college now!). Looking to build the 1:350 Enterprise as my first build. Talk about a glutton for punishment!


----------



## rkoenn

Burgeoirv said:


> This started out as a search for a specific Revell Kit # 4911. Now I am a new member. HI everyone. I am a modeler from way back when it was cheap to build a wooden aircraft model. Earliest I can remember was around 1949. A child with a dream.:wave:


Welcome aboard, someone older than me it seems! Hope you enjoy the place.

Bob K.


----------



## jamesbond007

Hi
i am new here & i hope to post my models.


----------



## DiceCaller

*Home of the AirZoo*

Hello;

I found this sight as a link from the Moebius page. I have been away from modeling for a while and am working on refining my skills (and waiting for my PE on backorder) before I tackle my new Viper MkII.

I got back into modeling after twenty years with the Polar Lights 1/350 NX-01. That was a fun build. I quickly returned to my first love of building WWII and modern armor. Then I had kids...

Five years later I am finally starting to build once again and I even have helpers with small fingers and sharp eyes. >grin<

I have seen a few members from Michigan and a couple references to the AirZoo. I live in Portage, MI and can almost see it from my front window. I take my kids there two or three times a week. Gotta love free admission...

They have a great collection of WWII naval aircraft. If anyone wants some reference shots just send me a tell.

Thanks for all the inspiration!

Shane


----------



## Shelby350

*Newbie to the site,building new kits,and old as well*

Just to introduce,Ive been building for yrs,and enjoy all model kits and related process.All the best to you and yours,,chet


----------



## soul skytower

hi am interestead in all areas of modeling mostly fantasy, space ships , i also have done cars planes my interest is more generaland i am trying to improve my abilitie


----------



## auroralover

Hi there, everyone! I am old enough to have built some of the original Aurora monster model kits in the 60's and am very happy to hear and see that there appears to be a resurgence of interest in model kits. I kinda browsed HobbyTalk and got so excited to see so many people find so much pleasure and nostalgia in these kits, whether building for the first time or second (or third) . . . . I got so excited i told my therapist I was going to start playing with building models again to relax as his office is loaded with model cars and other military kits he's built over the years, so of course he wholeheartedly agreed! (I imagine he needs time to relax himself after a hard day of "theraping" others!!!

I still haven't started yet! In the meantime I did buy Big Frankie (Frankenstein), although I'm saving him for when I get some experience. I would like to do the same with a resin model of War of the Colossal Beast that I read about on one of the threads. I'm not skilled enough to find that thread for some reason so I was wondering if someone running this website could let me know if the club that makes the kit, the Resin Club (?), would be willing to sell a kit to me, an admitted novice. 

Also, I was wondering if people had any thoughts on how to start getting acquainted with building models. Is it mostly through trial and error and experience, or are there some Modeling for Dummies books that help to educate? I don't have the kind of money to afford experimenting on countless kits as a way of gaining experience.

As a last question, what's the difference between resin and styrene? What were the 60's kits made from? And, are there remakes of Ed "Big Daddy" Roths kooky cars around that I'm not seeing? Thanks for any replies. I've learned a lot just from browsing through the website and look forward to getting started.


----------



## mcdougall

Welcome Auroralover:thumbsup:
You'll find all the answers you seek right here...
I too was building the Aurora Frankenstein in 1961 and the fever still hasn't left me
I'll try and answer a bunch of your questions tomorrow...I built a Colossal Beast a Month ago...a Beautiful Resin kit by Jeff Yagher and only sold by the Resin Club...They require that you divulge your name, for instance I go by Mcdee but my Real full name is Denis McDougall, see how easy that was?...and they want to make sure you're a Good Guy and not a Recaster for the obvious reasons...








http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=315619
...anyway I've got an early morning and must get some shut eye...
....again Welcome aboard and I'll get back in touch tomorrow:wave:
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn

I also bid welcome AuroraLover. I liked the Ed Roth cars too and it sounds like you are thinking about Mother's Worry, Mr. Gasser, and Drag Nut along with Rat Fink himself. I don't believe any of those are available on store shelves but I picked up some of them off eBay. Sometimes they can get rather expensive and other times the price can be quite reasonable. I also have most if not all of his custom show cars like the Beatnik Bandit and Mysterion which I really liked building in the early 60s when I was a kid.

As for resin vs. styrene, styrene is what almost all "commercial" mass produced kits are made of which require expensive metal molds and injection machines so the setup costs for producing a styrene model are costly. However mass producing them after that is relatively cheap. Resin is usually done in "garages" or small shops from latex molds made from sculpts of the subject. While it is not easy to do it can be done by small operations with relatively low setup and production costs. The kit is made by mixing the resin and pouring it into the mold. Garage kit companies are known to come and go with the winds and can offer those unique subjects that a Moebius cannot due to the small audience and setup costs. The guys on this board build both and can offer many tips.

As far how to build and finish them, the guys can help but of course that is primarily skill building. I really got back into this about 3 years ago and I thought even my first builds came out pretty good but my skills are definitely improving with each build. I admit to having invested a fair amount in tools and a lot in paints. Seems like you are always looking for a special tool or color of paint. I read the magazines like Amazing Figure Modeler and have gotten ideas out of it. But getting an idea from there or here and putting it down on a model is where you will gain those skills.

Good luck and happy to have you aboard. By the way, it is $100 an hour for modeling therapy!

Bob K.


----------



## auroralover

YIKES! $100/Hr. for Modeling Therapy VS. (appx.) $20-$130 for hours of fun modeling therapy from the satisfaction of building something with your own hands. Hmmmm.... even my doc would choose wisely. I can see modeling would be a great way to leave some stuff behind for a while, although with some of the incredible photos I've seen some talented people really go all out but I'm sure modeling is a GOOD stress!

I joined a couple years ago but other than buying a wonderful Big Frankie (which I never even knew existed when I was younger) I kept procrastinating because I don't really have a space to do this, but I guess I'm going to start now because I was googling around last night and found some AMT GIGANTICS models of some of my favorite sci-fi movies, which absolutely floored me! I would NEVER have thought that some company would make models of movie monsters that nobody knows about anymore. I was wrong! AND I got them for a very reasonable price (appx. $15 each for two out of the four). Am I allowed to say where I got them? (Cough Cough ahem someplace called Joe Armory is having a fantastic sale, I don't know for how long, but just sayin' . . . )

the price was so nice I was thinking of getting two of each as I'm just starting out and was thinking of using one as practice? Do people do this a lot? Y'know, I get the feeling as a pack rat par excellence that I'm starting down a slippery slope of expenses (tools, paints, models). I was asking before if there is some book that gives some basic beginning information?
I think I'll google on that for a while! Thanks so much for your time and thoughts, gentlemen.


----------



## [email protected]

*Another new (really old guy) modeler*

Hello everyone! I have been doing this model building thing for over 50 years, doing mostly plastic aircraft and rockets. For the last few years I have branched out into the resin area with both conversions and complete kits. Also started adding brass parts about 10 or 15 years ago. I have been part of several IPMS chapters and was one of the first members (#11) of the IPMS Columbus, Ohio chapter and the Cincinnati chapters that began with the Ohio Valley Historical Modelers group and evolved into the Cincinnati IPMS chapter.
I also paint, mostly aviation and space pictures and I am an associate member of the American Society of Aviation Artists. I am also a patron member (for nearly 30 years) of the Aviation Hall of Fame, located in Dayton, Ohio. Spent 4 years in Unka' Sam's Air Force, nuff said there. Now retired and trying to keep the wife outa my thinning hair while I continue to build, collect, and paint, anything aviation. Current projects include the 36" Nautilus - with lights, several Russian aircraft, the 1:350 model of the Queen Mary 2 (that I was lucky enough to make a crossing on in 2007). I hope to post photos of some of my builds soon but don't hold your breath as I am getting slower all of the time.


----------



## auroralover

Mcdougall,

Thanks for a great hello! I appreciate your thoughts.

I really like your Amazing Colossal Beast and the way you added extra elements to really give it a sense of movement and volume. That creativity is what I enjoy as I browse through Hobby Talk. If I go anywhere with this, that's what I would hope to get out of it the most, enjoying the creativity of taking the same thing that thousands of other people have and putting my own stamp on it. If you are allowed to pass on any advice on how to make a request of the Resin Club, I would appreciate it. If not, thanks anyway.


----------



## whiskers

*newbie needs help!!*

I'm glad to of found this site. Please let me know if I'm in the wrong area. I'm trying to paint some small raised lettering and just keep getting all over the place.I've even tried dipping a tooth pick in my paint(enamel) . Any ideas ???


----------



## rkoenn

You can try dry brushing. It does take a bit of practice for dry brushing and I find on different jobs I use different techniques. I did the dash in the Munster's Koach with a very soft brush almost dry. The raised instruments were barely raised at all yet it worked. Then I've tried the same technique on something else only to almost "paint" it rather than coloring just the raised items. I do most raised lettering strictly by hand painting and then touch up the background mistakes after. But recently I did the Pegasus When Worlds Collide plaque and actually squished Silly Putty onto the lettering and rubbed it off the letters with my fingers so that it masked the background only. That was a tedious job and it wasn't perfect, the paint on the letters tended to peel off with the putty and I ended up lightly scoring the putty/letter joint with a sharp x-acto before I continued the putty removal. And only use Silly Putty if you are painting with acrylics! And after all that I still had to do touch up. You can see the results in my photos section if you want. Hope I didn't confuse you too much!

Bob K.


----------



## Frank Wilkerson

*Hey, folks!*

I'm new to this forum, but not to the hobby. I've been building military models for about 20+ years and often paint 25mm (AD&D/fantasy miniatures). Lately, I've taken to setting my armor and land vehicles (1-35 scale) on display boards or dioramas to give them context. I build some aircraft (1/48 and 1/32 or 1/35 scale when available) and am waiting on delivery of a Hind E 1/35 Soviet gunship model. I can't wait to exchange ideas with y'all! But first off- maybe someone can help me out- where would I find *reasonably priced *markings decals for WWII European theater B-17 Flying Fortress (ala Memphis Belle) at 1/48 scale?


----------



## the Dabbler

Welcome aboard Frank ! 
I think you want to talk to JohnP, he's our official WWII airplane nut. Just wait, he'll be around presently. :wave:


----------



## bert model maker

Yes, welcome aboard frank. How many dioramas on boards do you have ? how big is your biggest diorama ? How ya doin' Dab ?


----------



## USAF-Retired

*Hello from USAF Retired*

Hello All and Thank you for this welcome.
I was Born in Kansas City, Missouri where I graduated from the Army JROTC program at Northeast Senior High School and enlisted in the United States Air Force in 1971. My 24 year career started out as all Airmen with Basic Military Training at Lackland AFB, Texas. Technical school was at the USAF Security Police Academy along with the USAF Security Police Combat Preparedness Course (AZR), the USAF Heavy Weapons School at Lackland AFB. I was able to attend the United States Army Air Assault Course at Fort Hood, Texas later that year. 
1971: My first permanent duty assignment was Det 1, 5th Fighter Interceptor Squadron, Logan Field, Billings, Montana. There special words and meanings came about: Spittin Kittin, NORAD, Genie, SAGE, DEW Line, PINETREE Line and Northern Teir. 
1972: TDY for six plus months to a remote airfield South Vietnam attached to the 56th Special Operations Wing based out of Nakhon Phanom Royal Air Base, Thailand. They flew strike missions against the Ho Chi Minh Trail and used our field to reload and refuel. Search and Rescue (SAR) also conducted missions from this field flying into the north during Operation Linebacker I from here. More words and meanings: Charlie, Sapper, Truck Park, Clicks, Arc Light, Freedom Bird, and The World.
1973: 50th Tactical Fighter Wing, 50th Security Police Squadron, Hahn AB, Germany. There was a different war here, The Cold War. F-4D & F-4E Phantom IIs of the 10th and 496th Tactical Fighter Squadrons flew operations. They didn’t fly hot ground strikes or air to air missions, they sat on alert waiting on the USSR and here other words and meanings came about: Warsaw Pact, Baader-Meinhof, Red Army Faction, NATO, TAC EVAL, QRA, Hunsruker Triangle, Bit, and Spang. 
1976: Strategic Air Command Elite Guard, 3906th Special Security Squadron, Hq. SAC, Offutt AFB, Nebraska and the highlight of my Security Police career. Here more words and meanings: The Underground, PRIDE, Mole Hole, CINCSAC, CASEY-01, Looking Glass, and Peace is our Profession.
1981: 351st Security Police Squadron, Whiteman AFB, Missouri as a Missile Flight Security Controller. Here other words came about: A & B Plugs, LF, LCF, MIRV, Capsule, and Transport Erector. 
1983: 43rd Strategic Wing, Anderson AFB, Guam. In 1984 I retrained into the Health Services Management Career Field and was assigned to the USAF Clinic, Anderson AFB, Guam and some more words: Hafa Adai, Latte Stone, Chamorrro, Typhoon Chasers, and Santa Drop.
1986: Assigned to the 5th Strategic Hospital, Minot AFB, North Dakota. I spent seven-year there and today I still miss it. The words there were: Why Not Minot - Freezins the Reason, Only the Best Come North, and Roughrider Country.
1993: My final assignment: 375th Medical Group, Scott AFB, Illinois as the Superintendent, Medical Plans & Readiness. The words there were Mississippi Flood, C-9 Nightingale, AeroEvac, and Retirement. 
But of all the words only three really mattered. 
“DUTY – HONOR – COUNTRY”
I specialize in WWII and Cold War Aircraft Models and as soon as get enought room I plan to rebuild my Model Railroad layout. I guess that is it for now and I hope to hear from some of you with the same interests.
USAF Retired


----------



## Amusedmaj

Anyone know of a place to get a list of the models that were used in detailing the original studio model of the Battlestar Galactica?


----------



## frankiefreak

*vinyl modelling tips*

:freak:I am getting back into moedeling and have discovered vinyl models and love them. I need tips on painting techniques so anyone who can share secrets it would be greatly appreciated. Frankenstein's monster is my passion.


----------



## odwinn

Greetings to all, 
I am Kevin Carroll from that place most people fly over , or should i say Omaha Ne,
been a modeler off and on for over 30 years and have gotten back into my 1st love in the past 4/5 years. 
I am a member of a few other modeling clubs and getting to know more and more folks. 
I am an avid Sci Fi geek and a living history person as well , so my hands are always making something, weather it be 1/1 scale item such as costuming or a Model kit. 
big History fan as well I am Into Viking age history and do re-enactments as well 
plus my wife and i go to a few Sci Fi cons as well 

I hope to learn more on Modeling here and hope to make a few new friends as well 

Kevin, :wave:


----------



## Bigbillyrocka

What's up everyone? Names Harvey and am new around here. Workin on a 49' ford coupe with a scale 4+ inch chop in The front and more (lol) in the back.


----------



## Desslock

Hello everyone,

I loved making models as a kid growing up in the 70s - my favourites were, by far, Aurora's Prehistoric Scenes kits, which I just loved - we weren't very well off when I was growing up, so I only had a few of them, but I was obsessed with them and have strong memories of the boxes and store displays since I tried to see them whenever I could. 

As I got older, I continued to enjoy modeling - I also liked the Aurora monster and giant monster series, the Gigantics dioramas, and military models, particularly Revell's warships ships. 

Basically abandoned the hobby in my later teens until I was out in the working world - little over a decade ago I happened upon the Playing Mantis reissues of the giant monsters - Kong, Godzilla, Rodan and Ghidorah - jumped back into the hobby and bought those kits and a few ship kits. 

Loved being able to afford the tools and extras that I couldn't buy (or even know about) to make model making more efficient and fun - even basic things like putty, files, sandpaper, clamps - never used as a kid, so there were a lot more toys to play with and learn. I bought the same basic "model paints" that I knew as a kid - which turned out to be enamel Humbrol paints, which I gather are out of style now compared to airbrushing and acrylics. 

Anyway, I spent a lot of time building and painting a couple of those kits and was pretty happy with my assembling skills thanks to the new tools I had access to - I didn't (and don't) know that much about painting though, so while I was happy with my efforts and ability to do a decent job with detailing, things like "washes" and anything other than basic drybrushing were foreign to me. But life intervened and I had to drop the hobby again for a few years.

...now I'm back, and pretty excited about all of the new educational and community resources available online now - I've already learned a ton just from reading these boards and resources that have been recommended by posters, and looking forward to learning more, particularly about painting, since I kinda hate bad paint jobs (and would rather leave something unpainted, if the alternative doesn't look at least reasonably competent). So I really want to learn more about it. Not sure if I'm going to try to pick up airbrushing yet, or start back with the equipment I have on hand.

I'll be honest - it's a bit intimidating to see the changes in the hobby. Even compared to the late 90s/early 2000s, there seem to be fewer hobby stores (and other stores, like comic stores, stocking models) and therefore probably participants in the hobby - but the people currently into modeling all seem incredibly knowledgeable and skilled, and passionate about the hobby - sometimes I don't even understand your lingo yet, heh, like I was reading about the need for a dremel and realized I still have so much to learn. I greatly appreciate all of the information and resources you all have posted here to help inexperienced model makers like me.

Oh, and what lured me back? -- Atlantis's reissue of the Prehistoric Scenes T-Rex. I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to get my hands on one of those, since I never even saw a kit pack in the 70s, and wasn't aware of the reissues when I was away from the hobby - so thanks very much, Atlantis/Mega/Denncom and crew for doing such a great job and producing such a faithful reissue. Would love to see more. Definitely reignited a passion for the hobby and I've been buying kits and soaking up information like crazy ever since.


----------



## Els

*Newbie*

Hello all,
I have been looking at the site for a while but have finally decided to start posting some of my completed kits. I build a little bit of everything but my favorite is figure kits.
Its a great site and I am glad to be a member.
Els


----------



## mcdougall

Welcome aboard guys!!!:thumbsup:
This is a Great place to show your build ups and painted kits!
Lots of tips and humor here
Sooooo.......Start posting :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## b17man

*b17man*

Hi, I was looking to get information on Voyage to the bottom of the sea large model subs. I have a large u boat that was supposed to be in an episode about a ghost captain of a ww1 sub. But the model appears to be a type 7. Any idea where I can verify this model? Thanks. Mike


----------



## b17man

Hi USAF Retired I love WW2 planes too, Im restoring a B-17, also like model trains. Im new so I hope I did this right. Mike


----------



## Scotty K

Hi everyone.

New member as of 3/22/11. I'm interested in Star Trek modelling, but also SF in general. Also Model Motoring slot cars and trains.


----------



## Stewart_R

Hello, everyone! I've been building model since 1968 and I am looking forward to advancing my skills and sharing my insights! I have one (1) credo that I profess in regard to modeling and that is this: If it's perfect, I took too long.


----------



## gilfew

Hello everyone. Don't know what happened, but one day I woke up and decided I wanted to build models again; after a 45 year hiatus. I've spent tons on models, tools, and have a great room. Now I just need to get to work.


----------



## flyer00jay

Hi all,
I joined after seeing a link when I bought a few Atlantis T-Rex models. I became a lifetime member because I think it is important to support good modeling sites, and I have to admit I have seen some talented members in my short visit.
The models I really enjoy are TOS Star Trek, 1953 War of the Worlds, any Aurora, and many WWII kits, tanks and 88mm guns.
Glad to be here,
flyer


----------



## bronxrumble5

Hi Folks,

My forum handle is bronxrumble5. I found out about Hobby Talk via recommendations from folks on Starship Modeler. I have lurked a little bit here, and I have seen that this can be a great resource. I know I can learn from you folks, and I hope to be a contributing member of the forum.

I build cars, sci-fi subjects (mostly mecha) and the occasional aircraft. 

Outside of the modeling hobby: I am husband to a wonderful woman and father to 3 great kids. I play bass guitar and a bit of six-string, and like to write and record music. I pay the bills by working as a desktop publisher.

Regards,
bronxrumble5


----------



## goosenecklarry

Hello to all,
I am very interested in Star Trek TOS, The Cage and Where No Man Has Gone Before on screen props, I want to know more about the "gooseneck intercom/scanners that where used at almost all of the stations. If I could get info. about their origin I would like to build my own for my use, I could make one into a cool pc desklamp, camera and additional small monitor, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. thank you.
goosenecklarry


----------



## starlord

Hello people. I am a old model builder. I've been building models from when my floks lived in west l.a.. At this time I am working on two small models of japanese space cruisers. The one is of space cruiser yamato, the 2nd one is a ship that was in the space fleet. I've got other models to build too, but the one that is #1 on my list is the model Babylon 5 which will go with the many tapes I have of the t.v. program. I'm also a model rocketeer too and a star gazer.


----------



## starlord

Hello, I just saw your post and saw that you build models from the old WOW movie and I just seen one of then at a hobby shop in lancaster calif. I hope to get in in about a month or so.


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to HobbyTalk everyone !


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome Starlord. I work for NASA on shuttle at KSC and have made a half dozen trips out your way for landings at EAFB the last being two years ago in May. I've stopped in that hobby shop in Lancaster when I was there a couple of times. I am also a model rocketeer since 1967 time frame and went to an LDRS launch out on the lake beds somewhere in the general area back in about 1985 when we went to VAFB for a couple of years for shuttle work. Anyway, welcome aboard and keep em flyin!

Bob K.


----------



## Pacifier

Just wanted to say HI! Iam a new member here. Tend to do more lureking than posting, but I do come out of hiding when I think I might have something to contribute.


----------



## scifire

Hi Folks. I've been modeling of and on all my 61 years. Got back into pretty heavy after I retired. Do mostly monsters (mostly 50's stuff), spaceships, and the like. I'm a monster kid from way back. Do some scratch built too. Nice to meet you all.

Jim M.


----------



## N9JOY

*Trying to be helpful*

Found a post by Jonesy, I've got an answer for wargaming.

Jim


----------



## rkoenn

scifire said:


> Hi Folks. I've been modeling of and on all my 61 years. Got back into pretty heavy after I retired. Do mostly monsters (mostly 50's stuff), spaceships, and the like. I'm a monster kid from way back. Do some scratch built too. Nice to meet you all.
> 
> Jim M.


You are up there in years but there is likely somebody older in the Modeling Forum group. I am just 3 years behind and would have to call myself a monster kid as well. I can still remember Shock Theater in Tampa in the 60s and the original Aurora monsters. Welcome aboard and join in the festivities.

Bob K.:wave:


----------



## 11b30b4

Hello everyone, I am currently working on a PL 1/350 Refit Ent, I am chronicling this build on RPF but this forum was recommended by a member of RPF when I started to ask some questions about the Jupiter II. 
I am only now beginning to develop my building, detailing, painting and lighting skills. The PL Ent is one heck of model to learn on. I have been working on the PL Ent since October 1 2010 and hoep to wrap it up sometime in June or July. I have a Bandai 1/350 Space Battleship Yamato next on my plate then I plan on starting a Moebus 1/35 Jupiter II. So I will be seeking knowledge about the J2 to beging planning and develop an appreciation for what I expect will be a very in depth model. So here I am and I hope to contribute to this forum in the future.


----------



## nitrojoe

*new guy*

Hello,Can anyone help me find a copy of instructions for a fugimi/testor Ferrari GTO 1/16,would be very great full,will pay for them,Thanks


----------



## mariner77

Hi there,
This is my first post ,I joined about six minutes ago ,and is by way of an enquiry.
I usually scratch build waterline ships for use in war gaming, Im not a wargamer myself but my son is,however I have recently purchased a model of the USS Arizona,of tragic memory,and I intend to use methylene chloride as a cement , years ago I remember a friend of mine using a small potwith a self sealing hinged lid to prevent evaporation of the methylene chloride has anyone any idea where I may obtain one,. I live in the United Kingdom .


----------



## Styrene Sam

Hello,

I basically work on sci-fi kits (ST ships mostly) but am open to different things now and then. Will be mostly haunting the sci-fi model forum. See you there!


----------



## bert model maker

WELCOME to HobbyTalk Styrene Sam.
Bert


----------



## Jesse321

Hi Everyone ... just joined in to your forum, I'm a Superhero model kit enthusiast, painter, garage kit producer and fledgling sculptor.

Nice forum you guys have here, will take me a little while to get the ropes, but hope I will be able to contribute to it.


----------



## mcdougall

Welcome aboard Jesse321...we just so happen to have a Vacancy or two:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Disco58

*Wie Geht's, Hola, Bienvenue, Bienvenidas, Howdee y'all!*

I was in the midst of posting a reply to a thread when I spotted the note that said I had never posted, and should introduce myself. The link was taking forever to open, so I decided to finish my post first. I suppose that makes this intro a moot point, and given what I said in the thread reply may make my stay here a short one. Anyway... I have dabbled in modeling since the 60's as a kid, starting with old Aurora movie monsters and superheroes to Monogram and Revell musclecars. Quit modeling in the early 70's when my mother said it was a hobby for kids not teenagers (and I had discovered 'changes' in the girls I grew up with...:devil. Dabbled a bit in the early/mid 80's; I was in the Navy (F-14 squadrons) and got the bug to build squadron birds for the ready room. Got somewhat interested again in the mid 90's when someone forgot a copy of Fine Scale Modeler on my desk. I'd never seen the magazine before, read some articles and thought it was interestingly odd that someone would intentionally build a '64 Chevy Impala to look rusty, wrecked and abandoned behind a garage. The model cars I built as a kid were always pristine show pieces. I thought it was even more odd for a magazine to have a picture of it. There were also pictures of aircraft -- weathered, tired, dirty... Our maintenance office would have torn somebody a new one if our birds looked like that. Back home as a civilian in the late 90's I found a local IPMS chapter, started going to meetings, made some friends, and for the last two years have been chapter President. For various reasons my modeling interests have gotten away from military and sci-fi machinery and now sit squarely in the large figure genre, with mixed interest there. I lean more toward the odd, unique pieces. I am very much a newbie. I have some experience with an airbrush and painting in general, but as it applies to figures it is vastly different than anything else I've done. It truly requires artistic talent (which I sorely lack) to blend and shade color, to render human and nonhuman fleshtones, to get realistic looking metal, to do virtually everything a figure modeler needs to do. While I have traditionally been a fan of Admiral David Farragut's "damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead" perspective, this is one area where I find myself quite hesitant. Figure kits aren't cheap, and I don't see a great many opportunities for "do overs". If only I had had that same trepidation when I asked, "Will you....?


----------



## the Dabbler

HEY, be careful there. I'M the only one who "DABBLES" on this here now site. I'll have you know I have senority around here on "Dabble". In any case, welcome aboard and 'Wie Geht's' your own self :wave:


----------



## bert model maker

I can vouch for that, how you doing Dab ?


----------



## FLKitbuilder

I'm a longtime figure kitbuilder. I'm known better by the name Branes. I quit the hobby when my wife died in 2006. She had been my biggest cheerleader and very open critic. It just didn't seem to hold the same kind of fascination as before. However, in the last couple of weeks, I've taken some of my kits out off the shelf, dusted them off, or washed them depending on how bad the dust was and got the urge to get back to building. So a few days ago I went to my storage unit, pulled out all my model making equipment, cleared off my dining room table and now I have a makeshift workshop again. 
When I stopped, I was in the middle of building Mark Van Tine's, King Kong from Resin Realities so that's my present project. 

I'm already familiar with some of the members here from Wonderfest and also the Clubhouse.


----------



## the Dabbler

bert model maker said:


> I can vouch for that, how you doing Dab ?


Not so bad Bert, still hanging in there. Lurking every day just to check on you guys.


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to HobbyTalk FLKITBUILDER, I want to offer you my deepest condolences with your wife, I am sure she is still cheering you on, WELCOME BACK TO THE HOBBY BRANES & Model on !
Bert
Model Maker


----------



## FLKitbuilder

Disco 58, you're lucky. Figure kits tend to be the easiest to do over. All it takes is a can of EZ OFF, a baggie. 30-60 minutes, a toothbrush and some elbow grease and you can strip any vinyl or resin kit, usually to the base. That said, there are some basic techniques that are unique to building figures. You don't need to be an artist, but you need to have an understanding of shadow and highlights. Generally, the lower, recessed areas of a figure, folds of clothes, eye sockets, between fingers, etc are darker, higher areas, the nose, mouth, cheekbones, raised areas of clothing, etc are lighter. the only thing I find difficult on figure kits is eyes. 
Anyway, I've built a lot of figures, so any questions you have I'll be happy to answer if I can. And if I can, I'm pretty sure I can direct you to somewhere where you can get the right answer. 
If you want to send me an email, I'll tell you about a series of DVD's you can get that will teach you most of what you need to know.


----------



## rkoenn

Hey FL, east coast Florida here, specifically Merritt Island. My younger son lives in Tampa and I was raised in Tarpon Springs. We might even move back to the north Tampa area someday as we wait to see how in-laws aging issues work out over here. There are a few contests around the state and I attended the Jaxcon back in February where I took a first for my MIM Phantom of the Opera and some seconds and thirds. Also, your local club, Pelikans of Largo, are hosting the IPMS Nats in Orlando in 2012. Hope to see some of your work here soon.

Bob K.


----------



## TcOz

*TcOz*

Hi i'm new to this forum getting back into modeling after many years of not having time. Building cars at the moment but build trucks and bikes as well.
Now can someone tell me how to fix a stuff up superglue on the windscreen of my model charger


----------



## Disco58

*windscren repair*



TcOz said:


> Hi i'm new to this forum getting back into modeling after many years of not having time. Building cars at the moment but build trucks and bikes as well.
> Now can someone tell me how to fix a stuff up superglue on the windscreen of my model charger


Welcome, I'm new here too. Got a little CA on the glass did ya'? It's more than a bit tedious to remove, but you can sand and polish it out. For the explanation I'm going to presume you're a complete novice. Don't take offense; it makes more sense to do than assume you have a certain level of expertise.

Companies like Micro-Mark have polishing kits just for this. They contain fabric backed sanding sheets and/or soft pads with grits from 400 up to 12,000, and a couple bottles of polishing compound. However, you might get the kit components locally if you know where to look, and what to look for. Auto supply stores that sell paint and equipment should have it, as might some jewelry repair shops. Plastics distributors are usually a good source too. The sandpaper or sheets absolutely have to be the 'wet or dry type. For the grits up to about 2000, paper or plastic backed sheets are fine. For the finer grits, fabric backed sheets are the way to go, but if you can't find them, paper or plastic backed will do in a pinch. If you go to an auto supply store, the polish is the absolute finest grit you can get. Back when I was painting 1:1 vehicles we called it 'swirl remover' because when you buff out fresh paint it leaves swirl marks from the buffer, and this superfine polish removes those. For whatever it's worth, every brand I've used has always been light baby blue in color (no idea why, ingredients maybe?), so it's easy to spot. Music/electronics stores might have polish too, for cleaning up scratched Cd's and DVDs. You'll also need some arts and crafts modeling clay.

OK, once you find the supplies...
1. Pack the back of the windshield with the clay (use plenty). Clear styrene is brittle for some reason, and will flex and split if you press too hard in the polishing process (trust me on this one...). The clay gives it some rigidity.
2. Start with 360 or 400 grit backed up with a block of some kind -- something smooth and hard. Don't use anything soft, padded or flexible; you need the initial rigidity to focus on and attack just the glue blob, and not the surrounding plastic. Concentrate on one drip, blob or small area of smear at a time. Use the sandpaper wet (either under a very light stream of water or by dipping), use small circular motions concentrating on just the glue and stop when you can just start to see the blob disappearing into the surrounding plastic. Keep going until there's a smooth transition from glue to glass, and no shiny ring at the edge of the glue.
3. Continue this process with grits up to about 1600 or 2000, increasing the sanding area until the repair is smooth and completely blended in. You can also check your progress by spraying a light coat of silver paint...no, just kidding!:jest: Run a *very* light stream of water over the surface. The water should flow over the surface in a smooth, uninterrupted sheet; any imperfections or surface irregularities will show up as 'water breaks' (yes, it's an official term for painters).
3. Now you need a pad or something flexible behind the sandpaper. This is why I mentioned getting the fabric backed sheets, but a thin piece of foam like a makeup dauber works too. Continue the process of wet sanding and checking until you have reached the highest grit. Hopefully you were able to find 10-12,000. The plastic should only be slightly foggy by now.
4. Remember I mentioned this was a tedious process? If you found the polish, then you have reached the part where it gets tedious (up to this point has been easy. Where's the 'evil laugh' emoticon when you need one?). Make sure the polish is shaken up well, grab a *soft, clean* cotton cloth (real cotton balls work well too), squirt a couple drops of polish on the windshield and go at it. Keep at it until the glass is clear, your fingers are numb and you have reached a state of complete Zen...Ohmmmmmmmm If the polishing process seems to be fogging it, or making it less clear in any way, stop, wash off the polish and give it a check. You could potentially have polish that is chemically incompatible with styrene, or is actually grittier than the highest grit paper/cloth you used. Some manufacturers list a 'grit equivalent' on the bottle. You may have to go back to the highest grit pad and redo it. If you weren't able to polish it crystal clear, there is an option. The windshield needs to be out of the bodyshell. Find some clear acrylic floor finish; here in the US it's called Future, in the UK it's Kleer, in Oz...who knows. Dip the windshield in the acrylic, then set it on a paper towel in a container with a lid. The paper towel will wick away excess acrylic, and the lid will keep out any dust or other contamination. Let it cure overnight at a minimum, a couple days is better. The acrylic will fill and level out any remaining micro scratches and leave it smooth and clear. This is standard practice with aircraft modelers, and it works like a champ.


----------



## Disco58

rkoenn said:


> Hey FL, east coast Florida here, specifically Merritt Island. My younger son lives in Tampa and I was raised in Tarpon Springs. We might even move back to the north Tampa area someday as we wait to see how in-laws aging issues work out over here. There are a few contests around the state and I attended the Jaxcon back in February where I took a first for my MIM Phantom of the Opera and some seconds and thirds. Also, your local club, Pelikans of Largo, are hosting the IPMS Nats in Orlando in 2012. Hope to see some of your work here soon.
> 
> Bob K.


Ahh, Tarpon Springs, "A quaint little drinking village with a fishing problem":drunk:. I was in FL for Thanksgiving '07 with the ex to visit her parents in Orlando and Bradenton, and mine in New Port Richey, then did some scuba divng in the gulf through Narcosis dive shop in TS. I can well understand why so many retire there, but it's more than a bit out of my price range for houses--double youch!!


----------



## Splatcat

Hi folks. I'm new here. I'm currently residing in Western Michigan or Ohio depending on when you find me. I mainly do Sci-fi but I have been getting back into airplanes lately. I don't consider myself restricted to a genre since I'll build whatever strikes my interest at the time. No awards ar anything fancy. I just have a shelf of my finest work.


----------



## Disco58

FLKitbuilder said:


> Disco 58, you're lucky. Figure kits tend to be the easiest to do over. All it takes is a can of EZ OFF, a baggie. 30-60 minutes, a toothbrush and some elbow grease and you can strip any vinyl or resin kit, usually to the base. That said, there are some basic techniques that are unique to building figures. You don't need to be an artist, but you need to have an understanding of shadow and highlights. Generally, the lower, recessed areas of a figure, folds of clothes, eye sockets, between fingers, etc are darker, higher areas, the nose, mouth, cheekbones, raised areas of clothing, etc are lighter. the only thing I find difficult on figure kits is eyes.
> Anyway, I've built a lot of figures, so any questions you have I'll be happy to answer if I can. And if I can, I'm pretty sure I can direct you to somewhere where you can get the right answer.
> If you want to send me an email, I'll tell you about a series of DVD's you can get that will teach you most of what you need to know.


_"Disco 58, you're lucky. Figure kits tend to be the easiest to do over. All it takes is a can of EZ OFF, a baggie. 30-60 minutes, a toothbrush and some elbow grease and you can strip any vinyl or resin kit, usually to the base"._

Lucky?! Hahahahaha, you so funny! I had a couple pieces I bought from Jimmy Flintstone/Dr. Flintbone. I got to the point of making more mistakes than I cared to count, so I caved and decided to strip and start over (the figures, not myself). Sanding the paint off was not going to happen; the figure had enough little crooks and nannies that I couldn't get physically into them to dig out paint--I needed chemicals. I started with oven cleaner. I use Liquitex and Amsterdam artist acrylics and various arts and crafts acrylics (Delta ceramcoat, Americana and FolkArt) over Krylon and Rustoleum primer, with Testors Dullkote as a sealer, so I figured this should almost wash off (silly me!). Small sections of the top layer wrinkled and peeled, a little. I scrubbed that off and reapplied the oven cleaner. Again, there was a bit of wrinkling and peeling here and there, but nothing significant. So the process was, apply oven cleaner, wait (even overnight), scrub, reapply, wait, scrub, etc, etc. After ten coats of oven cleaner I had had enough, and broke out the actual paint stripper. I started with the orange 'eco-friendly/kinder, gentler' stuff. I've used it successfully on various home projects, and it works great...usually. Five coats of that didn't get me significantly further than the oven cleaner had. I said screw it, it's time for the big guns. Kleen-Strip 15 minute 'wear a haz-mat suit and hope for the best' stripper. Four applications of that (with the requisite waiting time) got the lion's share of the paint off, but it also ate the resin. It was too soft and degraded to salvage, so there was no point in applying more stripper, or even dig into the crevices with any kind of tool to get at the remaining paint. They ended up in the trash. I also have a whitemetal dragon I'm trying to strip with as little success as the resin figures. The one salvation is that the stripper won't eat the metal, but it did eat the epoxy holding the pieces together. Fortunately there are only five pieces to reassemble and putty.

_"You don't need to be an artist, but you need to have an understanding of shadow and highlights.... the only thing I find difficult on figure kits is eyes". _

Conceptually, I understand it just fine, but.... Understanding it and practically applying it are two different things. Having come from the military modeling sector, and seeing what many 1/35 and 1/48 figures look like, I know what _not_ to do. There seems to be a preponderance for using burnt umber and sienna washes, leaving most of the facial/skin shadows and recesses unnaturally dark. Some guys have it figured out, but.... Part of the problem seems to be my lack of knowledge about color chemistry in general. Of course I know the primary, secondary and tertiary combinations, but lightening or darkening a shade eludes me. I do know that while sometimes it is, more often than not white is not the choice for lightening a given color, or highlighting, and black isn't the primary choice for darkening. I have no clue how to figure all that out. On the subject of eyes, I have read more than I care to think about, I have more eye pictures on file than I could need, and I can't paint what I see in the pictures. Somewhere there was a modeling supply website that had eye decals in various scales, colors and positions. I think I need to find that.
If the DVD's you are referring to are David Fisher's ModelMania set, I have those, and they're great. He definitely knows what he's doing. There is another DVD (or set, I don't remember) I was considering too. I'll have to take a look and relocate it/them.
One of the biggest downside issues with figure modeling is the cost. At the end of the month I'm going to an IPMS chapter show/swapmeet to sell off my stash. I have a couple hundred kits, and if I sold it all I could afford a dozen or so resin figures. I can buy styrene kits of aircraft, armor or whatever for a couple bucks each all day long just to practice on to develop various painting or building skills. Resin figures at $70-$200 each are definitely not 'practice' fodder.


----------



## FLKitbuilder

Disco 58. I couldn't help but laugh. I've had situations like that where I want to pull my hair out cause nothing works. And in my case, I don't have much left to pull out.  

I think what caused you the most trouble was the Rustoleum primer. I've never used it, but I'm sure it has an enamel base which would make it hard to strip. As for the crooks and nannies, I've found that dental tools are a must for small scale kits like Jimmy Flintstones, or Andrea miniatures. I used to do those tiny AD&D figures years ago. I used carburetor cleaner in a coffee can to strip those. 
I've never used Amsterdam acrylics, but I have all the others you mentioned and they usually come out fine if I have to strip them. 
I've never tried to strip a Flintstone kit. In fact, I only have one..a miniature girlie kit I'm working on now and hopefully, I won't have to strip that. ;P 
You're right about the cost of the figure kit hobby, IF you do resins, otherwise, you can have a good time just doing styrene kits as there are a lot of them available on Ebay right now. 

I just stripped a small resin Yoda bust twice using no fume spray Ez Off in a baggie for an hour. It took two applications, but got it completely clean both times. Of course it did take a little elbow grease with a toothbrush and soapy water. 
I didn't like the way the cape color came out...either time. LOL. 

As for the right mixing shades in doing highlights and shadows on faces..get a color wheel at Michael's. In most cases, the best way to lighten or darken a color is to use it's complement color mixed with a little white or light tan for highlights, and the complement mixed with burnt umber or some other really dark color OTHER than black. 
I don't use black because it tends to darken way too much with even just a touch.

Another trick for stripping kits, especially a miniature...acetone. Don't soak it, but brush it on or dip it directly in a jar of it. Definitely wear heavy rubber chemical gloves. Then scrub it off with a small wire brush or toothbrush. For metal figures I have actually soaked it in acetone for a few hours. Works perfectly. 

On a side note, I now have some kits on display in the photo gallery if anyone is interested. 

On the CA on the windshield thing..would debonder work or would it fog up the clear plastic?


----------



## Trick2L

Hello everyone I'm new to the forum and a long time model builder residing in Baltimore Md. Currently I'm working on the R2 TOS enterprise. I'm not super fond of star trek "The Old Series" however My Dad and Uncle are old trekkies and i figure it would be a nice kit to respark my intrests. Im that generation in between that ppl who fight over what round 2 kits next forget about. To me the real enterprises are the -D and -E. :tongue:

i have not had much time in the last 2 years for building, plus subject matter im really interested in i tend to over detail builds and they take forever!!..

You know with a century old house and family plus a career as a CNC machine service engineer there is not much time left over to melt styrene.

I was in sticker shock when i visited my LHS just recently and seen how much of a price increase everything has taken.

Even on that sour note I'm Thankful every day that I live in America and back to my favorite past time of building models.

Cheers everyone


----------



## Disco58

Welcome newbie. I'm a newbie here too. I built a TOS kit back when TOS was The Only Series still in its first run, and there weren't any footprints on the moon yet. You could get model kits just about anywhere, and I cringed when I first saw car kits for $2. I've seen original 60's kits at swapmeets for $75-$125, and I think about them being some that I built and blew apart with firecrackers just for grins. Believe it or not, I still have Testors square bottle paint from then, with their original 17 cents printed on the cap (and a few with a 15 cent sale sticker), and the paint is still good! I quit using enamels a long time ago; I just keep these for a bit of 'I remember when' nostalgia. The part I remember about the Enterprise kit was the way the engine nacelle pylons attached. Do they still have sort of a D-ring affair that you pushed through the main hull then put a wedge into it to secure it? Man that was a nightmare! Testors tube glue took forever to dry, CA/superglue hadn't been invented yet, and my ten year old brain couldn't figure out an adequate clamping device. I think I ended up breaking off the bottom attachment point on one and tried a butt joint (which failed miserably). I don't recall actually finishing the model, or if I did, it was quickly destroyed in a firecracker armed 'space battle'. With that experience burned into the memory banks even as an adult I have no desire to attempt another TOS kit! I have an ERTL 'E' kit I bought back in the 90's I was going to build for a Trekkie buddy of mine, but never got around to it. As far as being thankful about living in America...yea, even as much as we complain about this or that (and justifiably so) it has always been a place where the pursuit of hobbies and leisure activities is part of the core of our culture and the concept of 'freedom'; they are not only allowed, but even encouraged for our psychological well being. Too many parts of the world just can't seem to get their heads wrapped around that idea. Their loss.


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome Disco. So does the Disco58 indicate your age then? I am only 5 months shy at this point in time. It sure coincides with my memories of the same time era and hobby pursuits back then. Yup, $2 kits and 17 cent bottles of namels! Some of my bad kits met up with firecrackers as well! I think it's a guy thing! Anyway, show us your work as you complete it and enjoy.

Bob K.


----------



## Disco58

rkoenn said:


> Welcome Disco. So does the Disco58 indicate your age then? I am only 5 months shy at this point in time. It sure coincides with my memories of the same time era and hobby pursuits back then. Yup, $2 kits and 17 cent bottles of namels! Some of my bad kits met up with firecrackers as well! I think it's a guy thing! Anyway, show us your work as you complete it and enjoy.
> 
> Bob K.


Birth year actually (will be 53 in June), and Disco is a nickname. Real name is Michael, Mikey to a select few.


----------



## deancouch

Just joined, I enjoy R/c flying as a kid and now as a dad with my younger kids who are now grow up and serving this great country. Can't wait till they come home and we can fly.


----------



## the Dabbler

Welcome aboard Dean. And thanks to your kids for 'serving this great country' ! ! !


----------



## Cmdr Caine

Hi. I would like to know if anyone has heard any latest information on the 1:350 scale Star Trek Classic U.S.S. Enterprise kit from Polar Lights models ?


----------



## rkoenn

Cmdr Caine said:


> Hi. I would like to know if anyone has heard any latest information on the 1:350 scale Star Trek Classic U.S.S. Enterprise kit from Polar Lights models ?


I believe there is a very long thread in the Scifi model group about it. But the latest is that Round 2 still has it under consideration but is in no rush. From what I've read it sounds very iffy and as you may have noted lately, they are mainly repopping old kits without much new development that I can see. That is definitely less expensive for them and much less iffy. See what you can read into the posts.

Bob K.


----------



## dvealey

*model glue*

I you either plasti-zap or poly-zap,works like super glue.It takes about 10 to 15 seconds.Its a lot cleaner and does'nt destroy the plastic so you can sand it.


----------



## dvealey

I'm new here so if I screw something up I have an excuse.


----------



## dvealey

Are there any Aurora modelers out there.I mainly restore the 60s monster model.sLately have been working on super hero models


----------



## rkoenn

dvealey said:


> Are there any Aurora modelers out there.I mainly restore the 60s monster model.sLately have been working on super hero models


You've certainly come to the right place in this forum!!! We are all Aurora modelers at heart but with Aurora defunct we build what Aurora's we can find or already own and then any other companies kits similar to Aurora such as Moebius, Monarch, Atlantis, and the various GK companies. Welcome aboard.

Bob K.


----------



## FLKitbuilder

Funny you should mention firecrackers and models. As a kid I was into ships..The Arizona, Bismark, Enterprise etc. I built every one I could find. My dad was a US Navy officer. Once I got tired of a ship or if got damaged, my buddies and I would take it out to the local creek, put a firecracer in the bow, midships and stern..tie all the fuses together..cover it with model glues, and set it on fire..then we'd pelt it with our BB guns (remember those). it would start to sink, but the creek was reallyl shallow so it wouldn't go underwater. It would smoke like crazy from the burning plastic and then suddenly boom, boom boom !!! Pieces of styrene flying everywhere. Ah, those were the days. 
You know what I just won on Ebay. A 1/96 scale U.S.S. Constitution. I always wanted one of those big boys when I was a kid but couldn't afford it. They were like $30 bucks back then..guess what I paid for it. $16 ! Probably won't build it for a couple of months cause I've got a boatload of figures I want to do, but it's cool just having it right now.


----------



## Spider90210

Hello everyone,

I'm new to modelling, having recently rediscovered it while completing a vintage Aurora Superboy model that was left to me by my uncle. Working on a Captain America Polar Lights reissue now, since it was so much fun.

Mike


----------



## mcdougall

Welcome Spider...
Lots of Aurora Freaks here :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Tomco

Hi my name is tom. I've been in many types of modelling for over 60 years. I've recently
started doing dioramas for garage scenes. My query is; AMT models history possibly has
a missing link. I have in my possesion plans for a 1932 plastic model Ford in 1/49th
scale. The plans show models may have been available for 1959 American automobiles.
Does anyone have any input to this seemingly odd scale?


----------



## Disco58

Tom -- Welcome to the zoo. My brother is a mechanic with his own business, and I have thought about a garage scene as a gift for him, with his first and favorite musclecar as the centerpiece ('66 Chevelle SS), but alas, like so many other things in my life, I just haven't gotten "a round tuit" While your question might be better served in the 'general modeling' or Model car' sections, I'll give it a shot. I don't know when your kit might have been molded, but back in the early days most manufacturers had what was referred to as 'box scale', with kits being scaled to fit a standard sized box, making them more efficient to ship. There were plenty of 1/100 and 1/77 scale aircraft, so a 1/49 scale car was definitely not out of the question. Whether it is of any collector value is up for debate, but coupled with a 1/48 aircraft could make for an interesting 'between the wars' diorama.


----------



## rayphoton

Hi all, im a garage kit modeler and this looked like another good forum to see what people do. i also collect statues...i have a sickness. thanks for haing me aboard


----------



## the Dabbler

Ah yes, but modeling is a GOOD sickness. Welcome aboard rayphoton :wave:.


----------



## Disco58

Wilkommen Rayphoton!


----------



## tsonmore

*new and looking for Torino*

Hi. I am new to the forum and forums in genreal, so I apologize for my ignorance. I looked for a way to just post a question, but I cant find a "New Post" button. So, I will post here.
I am looking for a Diecast or Plastic model of a 1972 Gran Torino Sport, preferably in light blue. I have three 1:64 cars by Hot Wheels, and Johnny Lightning, but am looking for something a little larger. Thanks for the help and direction to the right forum.


----------



## kit-junkie

*It's right here*

It's in the top left region. "New Thread"


----------



## Bob T

*New Guy*

I was directed here from my local Hobby shop as a place to maybe find someone interested in a Conley V-8 unbuilt kit. I have plenty of pics to anyone interested. 
I am not a spammer, just someone looking to give the right audience a chance
to get something rather than immediately turning to E-bay.


----------



## Ian Anderson

If there 1:24 or 1:25 scale kits, I would like to see them my self, but more then likely THERE NOT, But stick around someone may get to you on them anyway here, if you have deals on Those scale kit cars and trucks, you might post time over in Model cars where I post, We would like to see anything you might have there.

Ian


----------



## Chrisisall

*Hi!*

I was on Replica Props Forum & a dude there that's a member here told me to come here & see fluke's stuff, I did, I liked it, I liked the site, and now I joined.
Trek, Lost In Space, BSG, I'm into all kinds of SF modeling.
Greetings!:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701

Hello!:wave:
Welcome!
-Jim


----------



## Disco58

Chris and Bob, hallo und herzlich willkommen! Plenty to do and plenty to see, jump in and join the ramblings of the rest


----------



## tecpardue

*First Post*

Hello All

And thanks for having me aboard...I am here looking mainly for sci-fi modeling, especially discussion of the Orion battleship Michael

see ya 'round
Tecpardue


----------



## phamrick165

*New to the forum*

Hi everyone,
Just joined and looking forward to the experience. I model mostly Irwin Allen and Gerry Anderson. I'm also having a blast with the models from Pegasus Hobbies.


----------



## Chrisisall

phamrick165 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just joined and looking forward to the experience. I model mostly Irwin Allen and Gerry Anderson. I'm also having a blast with the models from Pegasus Hobbies.


Oh, then go to my thread here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3779282#post3779282
:thumbsup:


----------



## rhinooctopus

Hi! I just "signed-up". I'm a resin/vinyl/styrene figure model builder. Figures I'm most interested in are those from...the original "Outer Limits" television series, Ray Harryhausen's films, "B" movie monsters and of course the Universal classics.
Once I figure out how to reduce the size of my photos (to fit the required size limits for Hobby Talk...HELP), I'll send on some.

Phil


----------



## mcdougall

Good to have you here Phil...Lots of figure modelers here :thumbsup:
Looking forward to your pictures:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn

rhinooctopus said:


> Hi! I just "signed-up". I'm a resin/vinyl/styrene figure model builder. Figures I'm most interested in are those from...the original "Outer Limits" television series, Ray Harryhausen's films, "B" movie monsters and of course the Universal classics.
> Once I figure out how to reduce the size of my photos (to fit the required size limits for Hobby Talk...HELP), I'll send on some.
> 
> Phil


Ah, another scifi/horror geek of the older classics. Welcome aboard.

Do you have MS Office? They have a photo editor included and one of the editing options is to "compress" your photo. I almost always use it for getting my photos ready for web publishing. It will take a typical 1.25MB photo and shrink it to about 0.25MB. I am sure there are many others that do that, such as Google's free Picasso program, so you don't take up too much space on somebody's server.

Bob K.


----------



## 650bill

Hello. I am pleased to find this group because I have looked for just such a group of those who enjoy model building.
My area of specialty is plastic airplanes, and even more specifically, cold war era jet fighters. 

For a number of years I was employed as a jet aircraft mechanic and enjoyed the opportunity of working on a number of these aircrafts. Now that I am retired, I have decided to spend my remaining years building those very same aircraft. After having decided to do this, I realized I must now learn how to build them.

I have actually built some of these models over the years, and when thinking back realized that as a young teenager growing up in the 1950's, I did build my share of balsawood constructed kits, but these plastic kits of today are much more detailed than those simple stick models.

In that I did such a lousy job on my first attempts of plastic models, I can only rejoice over all that I will learn in my attempt to create a fair example. 

I have looked at the hand painted models shown here and find that I am envious of the great results those of you who submitted photos.

I will have questions, and my hopes are that some of them will be answered. My question for today is this. I won't have room to store the models I will build. I am at a loss as to what or where to store, display or dispose the finished products. Does anyone else have this problem and if so, what did they do to solve that problem?
Thanks for reading. 650bill


----------



## Chrisisall

I only have two answers. Closets & Ebay.


----------



## the Dabbler

We would be glad to answer any questions you may have, but since the modeling crew as a group is ageing rapidly, we FORGOT ! ?


----------



## Disco58

the Dabbler said:


> We would be glad to answer any questions you may have, but since the modeling crew as a group is aging rapidly, we FORGOT ! ?


Forgot what?


----------



## FLKitbuilder

650bill. I use a curio cabinet for mine, and I have some tall bookshelves so I put them up on top. Depending on the size of the kit..like bombers for example, airplanes can take up more room than the average figure kit. 

As for painting your planes, one thing I can tell you is that for painting aircraft, because of various camouflage patterns, you're going to need to buy and learn to use an airbrush if you want good finishes. You CAN use canned paints, but for the best look I very highly advise getting an airbrush. You'll need a double action brush. Since you probably won't really need fine lines and you want to be able to spray thicker paints, I'd suggest an Aztek or Testors (same thing). A good brush kit is around $80 or so with most of the tips. They are very easy to use and easy to clean also. They give you the option of using cups for small amounts of paints, or jars for large jobs like basecoating. As I said, make sure it's a double-action brush. I've seen complete kits, including compressor on Ebay for about $250. If your finances allow this, it's a good starting point because you will need an air compressor for the brush.

There are basically two categories..the commercial use air compressor with a tank, like a Campbell-Hauser, or similar brand, which are very loud, but if you're doing your spraying in the garage, it's a cheap way to go...and the quieter table top hobby compressors. The downside is that the quieter ones can be quite expensive, usually $150 or more. You can often find a commercial one at Lowe's or Home Depot for about $75 or less. Get the smallest one possible, usually 1.5 or 2 gallon tank. Michael's has a couple of compressors available, and with a 40% off coupon might be worth a look.

There are some lesser known brands with products on Ebay that have decent priced airbrush/compressor packages, but I can't speak for the quality. Search for airbrush compressors on Ebay and you'll see them.


----------



## Disco58

First, welcome. While there are hundreds of online modeling forums, we're glad you've stopped by here. We're always looking for new people to torture and make fun of...er, I mean, discuss modeling with, yea, yea, that's what I meant. I agree and disagree with my esteemed colleague. I have a Campbell-Hausfeld 3/4 hp compressor with a 1 gallon tank ($50 at a True Value hardware store), and while a bit noisy, works incredibly well. The stored air lasts long enough that it actually catches me offguard sometimes when the compressor kicks on. The reason for the tank requirement more than anything else is that it acts as a buffer/filter and eliminates the severe pulsing in the airstream you would get without it. Apparently some of the higher priced tankless compressors have a method to circumvent this, but if you can live with a bit of occasional noise when the compressor is running the money you save can easily pay for the airbrush or other supplies. As a side note, with whatever compressor you buy, make sure you also have a good pressure regulator (with a moisture trap is better) and a pressure gauge that reads 0-60 in 1lb increments. You'll need it for the fine adjustments that airbrushes require. On the subject of airbrushes, my disagreement is in the comment about the necessity of a double action airbrush. Unless you're an airbrush artist most feel there is little if any "need" for a double action; there are modelers who have used nothing but single action airbrushes for their entire modeling lives of twenty or thirty years. Even if you intend to do the little swirly squiggly camouflage patterns on 1/72 German aircraft, there are single action airbrushes that can do it quite handily. There is a convenience factor with a double action of being able to paint varying line widths and varying densities with a pull of the trigger, where with a single action you'd need to change tips/needles, but there is also a price to pay for that convenience. The learning curve for virtually every aspect of a double action can be fairly steep. On a double action paint and airflow are simultaneously variable, and you need to learn to control both at once. On a single action, the paint flow is a fixed setting controlled by tip size and adjustment; all you have to do is push the trigger. Did you try to learn algebra in first grade? No, you learned to add and subtract, then somewhere along the line they showed you multiplication and division, then you put all those together. Imagine learning to play a trombone versus a trumpet (neither is easy, but...). On a trumpet (a single action airbrush), note 'X' is controlled by a valve (the trigger), is either open or closed, and is right *here*. On a trombone (the double action) the "note" (desired spray pattern) is _*somewhere about here*_ depending on the fore and aft position of the trigger, and is also controlled by air pressure/airflow (the vertical trigger position, again, "somewhere about here"). Ease of cleaning is also a frequent discussion topic. Some people will say the double action they use is "easy" to clean. OK, but compared to what, and how long have they been using it? Obviously, the more experience you have with anything the easier it becomes. I have three Paasche airbrushes, two double action, and a single action. While the double action brushes have become easi*er* to use and clean over time, the single action is by far easier still. I use the double actions for really no other reasons than I'm more than a bit stubborn and have forced myself to get used to them. The one has the added convenience factor of being a gravity feed, so I can use only a drop or two of paint when I need that. Beyond that they are quite unnecessary. One last thing to consider is how airbrush 'X' fits in your hand. This factor is a lot more important than people give it credence. People who write a lot generally have a favorite pen; because of its size, shape and weight it's comfortable to use for long periods. Since an airbrush is held like a pen/pencil, that sentiment also applies. Some are thick, thin, balanced differently, etc. One of the reasons I like my Paasches is that are a bit thicker and heavier than most, and they just have a better feel for me. The Aztek/Testors airbrush mentioned is somewhat thick but very light, and it also has a unique shape (sort of an oval cross section) which some like and some don't. Some people like the thin, sleeker feel of a Badger or Iwata. You should do some serious reading on both types (single and double action) from various manufacturers. Airbrush type and manufacturer both have their pros and cons, but more than anything else, base your purchase on what you truly need, not just on someone elses favorite or what you can learn to live with.


----------



## auroranyc

*Aurora Model kit Lover*

Hello everyone!
I am so happy I came across this site!
I am a serious Aurora model kit collector for many years!
I love to discover and buy sealed kits as often as possible.
I have been into collecting many old and rare toys for years with a friend of mine.
I look for people selling their model kits.
I also love looking at photos of sealed Aurora model kits. 
Cheers everyone!
auroranyc
:wave::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Redbryder

*New to the community*

Hi Everyone, I'm new to the community.
The reason I joined was that I have just gotten back into modeling from years ago as a kid. So my first purchase is a unbuilt 1968 1:24/1:25 scale "Trantula" dragster model just like I had when I was a kid.
So to display it properly I want to put it in a "dragstrip Diorama" Just the starting line. I see GMP has a 1:18 scale drag strip diorama, will this look to big for the 1:24 scale car? If so does anyone have any idea of what materials, kits and/or plans are available for such a diorama?
Thanks!


----------



## mcdougall

auroranyc said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am so happy I came across this site!
> I am a serious Aurora model kit collector for many years!
> I love to discover and buy sealed kits as often as possible.
> I have been into collecting many old and rare toys for years with a friend of mine.
> I look for people selling their model kits.
> I also love looking at photos of sealed Aurora model kits.
> Cheers everyone!
> auroranyc
> :wave::wave::thumbsup:


Welcome to HobbyTalk:thumbsup:
Lots of Aurora Freaks here :thumbsup:
What Aurora kits do you have SMIB and what are you looking for?
Cheers Mcdee


----------



## Chrisisall

mcdougall said:


> Lots of Aurora Freaks here :thumbsup:


Not me.



















Well, maybe a little...


----------



## charger43

Good evening folks,I'm a newby to hobby talk and any advice I can get in building the Jupiter 2,I welcome it.Henry from TSDS referred me to this site.


----------



## Chrisisall

charger43 said:


> Good evening folks,I'm a newby to hobby talk and any advice I can get in building the Jupiter 2,I welcome it.Henry from TSDS referred me to this site.


Well, I'm making a Polar Lights one as I type... it's good for the exterior IMO, but if you want overall perfection, then I'd say go for the bigger Moebius one!
Personally, I groove on making kits that are lacking better. But really, Moebius is the way to go.


----------



## airsquid55

*Back in the hobby after 25 years*

Now that I've retired (only working about 30-40hrs per week), my best friend talked me into getting back into modeling. I didn't really want to do cars any more, so have started building aircraft. I hope to be able to get some photos of finished projects posted soon. It is always inspiring (and educational) to study the work being done by other modelers. I just need to finish something worth posting.

Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Disco58

Welcome aboard Airsquid. Naval aviation I presume? :thumbsup: I was at Miramar back in the day, F-14's, gotta love 'em!:woohoo:


----------



## Ray22

Hey there everyone my names is Ray and I am into scratchbuilding sci-fi models Ihave done to kits and working on my 3rd I also enjoy sculpting figures and stuff will post pics


----------



## Chrisisall

Hi there Ray! Sci-fi models are my specialty!
(Did I sound like Bill Paxton there?:tongue


----------



## Disco58

Mornin' Ray, pull up a chair and show us what you can do.:wave:


----------



## almar

Hi y'all

I'm Almar and I'm from The Netherlands. Die hard Star Wars fan and currently working on several models, but just started this building thing though. 
Right now I'm working on the Probe Despatch Pod from TESB and the Dornean Gunship from ROTJ. Hope you guys can help me out trying to ID this thing.


----------



## THE TREKER

*klingon b.o.p*

can any one please tell me what revell paint numbers to use on a klingon bird of pray i have 20 paints waiting to be picked does any one no the numbers or any sites wid the revell paint list for this ship please help


----------



## THE TREKER

Any One No What Revell Paint Numbers To Use On A Klingon 
Bird Of Pray


----------



## THE TREKER

Dude Do You Know What Revell Numbers To Use In A Klingon Bird Of Pray Can Recomand Any What Num Is Bird Of Pray Green What Are The Nums For The Greens


----------



## THE TREKER

Mate Can U Recomend The Revell Numbers For A Bird Of Pray What Are The Greens The Numbers Revell Onley As Thats What I Got When I Pick Them What Is Bird Of Pray Green The Num What R The Greens Do U No Any Sites Wid The Painting Guides


----------



## THE TREKER

Mate What Revell Numbers For Bird Of Pray Greens Grays Browns Which Ones


----------



## THE TREKER

Kapaa


----------



## Al Nation

Hey everyone,

I am new to the forum and to modeling. I want to start out and I like having the right tools and such when I start something new. I am trying to decide what to start out doing, along with where are the best places in Canada to buy tools and model products.

Thanks in advance for ur help and advice.


----------



## mcdougall

Al Nation said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum and to modeling. I want to start out and I like having the right tools and such when I start something new. I am trying to decide what to start out doing, along with where are the best places in Canada to buy tools and model products.
> 
> Thanks in advance for ur help and advice.


Welcome...
Where in Canada do you live?
Mcdee


----------



## Al Nation

On the east coast Cape Breton. Mostly online shopping for me lol.


----------



## the Dabbler

Hi Al, welcome aboard ! :wave:
Try looking up Micro-Mark online for tools and such, it will give you an idea of what's availlable in tools. And of course make you hungry for everything they have, LOL.


----------



## meldrew

Hello to everyone! I have been checking out the forum for quite a while and decided it was time for me to join. I have only recently started building models, but I am already hooked. I do have a problem, though. I am having difficulty understanding scale. I am planning to build a diorama using the Moebius invisible man and am a little confused about building items in scale. I hope someone can help!


----------



## roroapollo2

Hello everyone! I'm looking forward to joining you in some great conversation. Be well!


----------



## Disco58

meldrew said:


> Hello to everyone! I have been checking out the forum for quite a while and decided it was time for me to join. I have only recently started building models, but I am already hooked. I do have a problem, though. I am having difficulty understanding scale. I am planning to build a diorama using the Moebius invisible man and am a little confused about building items in scale. I hope someone can help!


 if you would please, a little more explanation of your difficulty, and we can help out. The Invisible Man I think is 1/8 scale.


----------



## meldrew

Thanks for the offer of help. Here's my question. Lets say your working in 1/8 scale and you want to model something in scale that actually measures 3" X 24". Is their a formula you would use to convert?


----------



## bigdaddy1

*New Member!*

Hello, bigdaddy1 here and i'm new to the site:wave:


----------



## rkoenn

meldrew said:


> Thanks for the offer of help. Here's my question. Lets say your working in 1/8 scale and you want to model something in scale that actually measures 3" X 24". Is their a formula you would use to convert?


I would think it is as simple as dividing the true dimensions by 8. So 3x24" true size is 3/8x3 inches.

Bob K.


----------



## rkoenn

bigdaddy1 said:


> Hello, bigdaddy1 here and i'm new to the site:wave:


Welcome aboard. So do you do Rat Fink and Ed "Big Daddy" Roth custom car kits? I do both myself but they aren't my primary interest, more of a childhood thing when I thought him and his cars were totally cool. Actually I still do or I wouldn't build those kits.

Bob K.


----------



## Disco58

rkoenn said:


> I would think it is as simple as dividing the true dimensions by 8. So 3x24" true size is 3/8x1.5 inches.
> 
> Bob K.


Bob, jeez, yer gonna confuse the poor guy... 3x24=72 72 divided by 8 is 9. The square root of 9 is 3, so... 3x8=24 half of 3 is 1 1/2 (1.5) 3 divided by 8 is the same as 3/8, so it's 1.5 x 3/8. See how much simpler that was?:freak:
Seriously though, it should actually be 3/8 x 3, not 3/8 x 1.5. 3 inches divided by 8 is obviously 3/8, then 24 divided by 8 is 3. It's interesting though that the area doesn't scale properly for some reason. The original piece would be 72 sq. inches, while the 'scaled down' version would only be 1 1/8 sq inches instead of the 9 you'd think it should be. Now _that's_ one I'd like an answer to!


----------



## rblyell

I am a carpenter who works to refurbish old houses. I have found some old modeling kits in an attic, one being 'the grave robbers reward', an mpc model kit from disney - among many others. I am looking to find the value of these kits and also to see who would appreciate them and would like to have them. w o o d s m a n s m i l l y a h o o


----------



## mcdougall

Cool old model...What other ones did you find?
Mcdee


----------



## wulala007

*Looking for plastic glue?*

Which brand of plastic glue is most recomemded??


----------



## rkoenn

For most direct bonding of plastic/styrene kit parts I use any of the available liquid plastic glues. These would be Tenex, Testors, or Plastruct cements. They flow like water and literally melt and bond the parts together. Also they can liquify the plastic enough that small gaps will flow and join. I used CAs for certain things though like final bonding or painted parts and where you really don't want to literally melt/bond the plastics together. I do find CAs to be brittle though and it doesn't take much force on the two parts to break a CA joint apart.

Bob K.


----------



## Disco58

wulala007 said:


> Which brand of plastic glue is most recomemded??


I just use lacquer thinner from Lowes/Menards/Home Depot. That's all the commercial 'model glues' are anyway, one or a combination of lacquer thinner, MEK (Methyl Ethyl Ketone), acetone, Toluene, Xylene, etc. Testors is MEK, Tenax is acetone/MEK combo.... Buying it at the hardware store is maybe $9 for a quart as opposed to $4 for a couple ounces, which with a little quick math in my head is $64 a quart.


----------



## Parrot5150

Parrot5150...new to the site, my first post! Working on a bunch of models right now (after being out for a long long time). NX-01 Enterprise finishing up, working on a tiny Bismarck, then on to a Klingon BoP and a Romulan BoP from the 3 piece Agressor set. I look forward to posting my work here and learning from all you fine people!!


----------



## reaper1124

hello i love to customize any & all car or truck kitts


----------



## tristarrover

*Hello*

Hi everyone. I believe at this time I am the new kid on the block, so I hope that I will be able to give some unquie perspective on the model or hobby news that comes along. :wave:


----------



## tristarrover

*1/350 Premier Edition USS Enterprise*

Has anybody heard any news of this new model that is coming out on Round 2? I have seen some websites that the model is coming out sooner that expected because they are taking pre-orders for the Standard model. I signed up on the sign-up web about two weeks after wonderfest was done
and I haven't received a T-Shirt yet or any word that I am getting one. Can anyone help out please?


----------



## rkoenn

tristarrover said:


> Has anybody heard any news of this new model that is coming out on Round 2? I have seen some websites that the model is coming out sooner that expected because they are taking pre-orders for the Standard model. I signed up on the sign-up web about two weeks after wonderfest was done
> and I haven't received a T-Shirt yet or any word that I am getting one. Can anyone help out please?


Can't help out but if you get an answer let the rest of us know. I did the same thing and got an acknowledgement from them but that has been it so far. Oh, and welcome aboard.

Bob K.


----------



## Blkstreet50

Hello to all in the Modeling world. I'm NEW to this forum : )


----------



## Chrisisall

Hi to all you newbies!
Now get to work on a Moebius Jupiter or Flying Sub.
Or the Big Enterprise when it comes out; it is the will of Landru.


----------



## theThing

Just found this forum and look forward to being a part of it


----------



## Greguitar

*Hello everyone!*

:wave:


theThing said:


> Just found this forum and look forward to being a part of it


I've been into modeling since I was a kid and the interest never left me. I want to check out and learn from others like me.


----------



## rkoenn

Greguitar said:


> :wave:
> 
> I've been into modeling since I was a kid and the interest never left me. I want to check out and learn from others like me.


We'll try to help but expect a return on investment from you, you have to help us too!!!

Barstow, wow out there in the high desert. I have covered a half dozen shuttle landings out there and went through Barstow on STS-1. I believe there is a good diner in town? But no more trips to the desert for me now that we have finished the program and I retire at year's end.

Bob K.


----------



## LycanWolf

Hi everyone !
Like most of you I've had a love for models for a vary long time. I've stop
building for a short period because I could never get stable and moved around to much. Now I'm turning 50 lol and have found myself grounded ready to build again. Modeling has sure changed over the years and I find myself wanting to learn how to really build up models to as real as real can get. I'm a jack of all trades and a master of none sort of guy and by learning from you people I hope to further my love for modeling.

Cheers Chris


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome back to the Hobby & to Hobbytalk LycanWolf !
Bert


----------



## Chrisisall

LycanWolf said:


> I find myself wanting to learn how to really build up models to as real as real can get.


Start looking at threads, when a build catches your eye, follow it. It works.


----------



## Antsnest

Hi all - just joined the forum here but been a long-time modeller and contributer to Gremlins in the Garage back in the 90's, and The Clubhouse for a good few years. Oh and occasionally on SSM... 

Always good to find a new source of inspiration 

Ant


----------



## Bullitt

*First post*

Hello from Saint John, NB, Canada. I am starting to get back into modeling, it's been at least 30 yrs. That's been as long as I've been married, coincidence maybe, but still married. I have approx 15 kits I've been collecting over the years & now is as good as time as any to start up again.
I am mainly interested in late 60's and early 70's muscle cars, with some mid 50's chevys thrown in as well. I would like to do some Harley models, but have a hard time finding them. I have an airbrush I have never used so it should be intersting. I just hope that some turn out 1/2 as good as what I have seen here.

Keep on modeling!!!!!


----------



## tpbrower

*Need help!*

I inherited a large collection of 475 very old model kits and would like to sell some other than on ebay! I have been told that some of these kits are extremely valuable including:
Revell Westinghouse Atomic Power Plant kit #H1550-695
original 1952 Lindberg Flying Saucer kit #517
Renwal Vanguard Missle Store Display complete w/ shipping carton
1940's Varney Fleet Submarine
Aurora 1959 Atlantis Convoy Raider Ship kit #710-249
Comet Squadron of Six Planes Gift Set kit #PL1.11
Aurora original issue Batmobile kit #486-98
Aurora The Creature kit #426

As a new member, any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## engco45

*Hello*

I found this site by another link and thought well the more plastic model websites I can find the more chances I have of finding things as well as selling things. 

I don't get to build as much as I like to, but I used to build 1/48 Hawker Hurricanes and 1/25 fire engines.

So look for me to buy as well as sell and even offer some ideas about building plastic models.


----------



## engco45

What kind of assistance are you looking for?? Prices?? Buyers??? Where to sell the kits other than ebay??


----------



## tpbrower

I would like to sell these kits and avoid the high ebay fees!


----------



## mcdougall

Welcome to HT guys....
The value of the kits you have described is very subjective as to their overall condition...Are they Sealed kits? MIB....Are they open boxes?...Some guys just care about the kit inside the box and some guys care for the box condition as much as the kit inside...
We have a swap and sell forum, you might want to post there and it's also advisable to post pictures of the kits you wish to sell...
I've sent you a PM...
Denis


----------



## Lead Zeppelin

Hi guys!

I'm new to the model building world so joined here to pick up tips and advice on how to improve my skills. Right now I'm working on a 1:48 A-10 Warthog. It's only the fourth model I've built and my first airplane. 

Ran into a major problem with that last night, but I'll start a thread with a picture or two next time I get the chance.


----------



## F111A

*Hello!*

Checking in for the first time...


----------



## deadmanincfan

F111A said:


> Checking in for the first time...


Welcome aboard...hope you survive the experience...heh heh heh...


----------



## Disco58

F111A said:


> Checking in for the first time...


Howdy:wave:
Wow, it says your join date was March of '09 and you're just now checking in for the first time? I'm thinking you've missed a bit in those 2+ years. And before you ask, no, you can't get into the 'Adult' area. Why? Umm, well, uhh, there are rules, and.... just 'cuz (it's an inside joke, don't sweat it). Welcome aboard! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTXMAN

*Saying hello*

Hello everyone,i'm new to this site. I.m into plastic models of military and civilian aircraft.


----------



## kenni

How do I access the Swap and Trade board? I am new to hobbytalk. Sorry if I posted as a reply to gtxman's post. I will be using this site to help a friend find items he needs for his collections.


----------



## mcdougall

Welcome aboard Guys :thumbsup:

Kenni...I'll make it easy for you ...Just click here...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=43

...or Look at the top of this page...you see this...
HobbyTalk > Models > The Modeling Forum 
New Member Introduction Thread 
Click on Models,( between HobbyTalk and The Modeling Forom)
second from the bottom is the Swap and Sell Forum...Click on that and your Rocking...
Mcdee


----------



## NuttyNoseNipper

I'm new here although I've been a member for a awhile. I just never posted anything. I collect vintage Aurora monster and figure kits, Revell Ed Roth and Dr. Seuss, and figure and monster kits by related and new companies and have a large collection. I'm hoping to find someone who builds and paints that lives in the South Bay or Orange County of Southern California to do some kits for me. I've had too many bad experiences sending kits across the country and coming back in pieces.


----------



## deadmanincfan

How do, NNN (love the username!)! Glad you're here! Step to the side for the obligatory Dremel initiation...


----------



## craviola990

*New Member*

Hi-Name is Christian, and very happy to be here!


----------



## s.moe

HI GUY'S...S.MOE here, Been a member for a few weeks now and I'm just now getting around to introducing myself. Been reading & looking all the posts & pic's from all the different Forums and members...Looks like no matter what hobby your into, you can find it here...Me personally I'm into plastic kits, been building them since I was a kid, got the bug from my father, who was building them way back before I was born. I learned a lot of building & painting techniques from him, as well as a lot of trial and error on my own. For the most part I like to build military kits- planes,armor,helicopters,ships etc...any scale,But I also build cars,trucks,big rigs,spacecraft,etc...If its a plastic kit I've probably put it together, because through the years I kind of get Burned Out on one type of model, so I'll try building another type, and so on and so on...Just now started back into WW II Fighter planes after doing NASCAR models for a few years. I even got five or six of them signed by their drivers...But the military models have always been my favorites,Because of my father being in the U.S.ARMY....I'm an Army BRAT at heart... And if I can ever learn how to take and put photos on line, I'll show pic's of my builds.... S.MOE........OUT.


----------



## JGG1701

Wecome to the mayhem s.moe!:thumbsup::wave:
-Jim


----------



## peterm

Hi everybody!


----------



## the Dabbler

Hmm, a man of few words, I like that in a guy ! Hi peterm :wave:


----------



## killroy1230

Hi All,
Just found this site looking for blueprints to the Land of the Giants Spindrift. A couple of days ago I e-mailed Mobeus about making a larger spindrift model and was told that it is not in the plans. So its back to building one from the ground up. I want tobuild it approx. 18 to 20 inches. Has anyone done this? I have been trying to find cross section prints and so far all I have found are not accurate.


----------



## Just Plain Al

Killroy!!! You were here!!! Sorry, couldn't resist. Brent Gair (who no longer posts here) had an awesome scratchbuilt large Spindrift. I believe that it's post at Culttvman.com but I don't remember all the details.

Oh, welcome!!!


----------



## Chrisisall

killroy1230 said:


> A couple of days ago I e-mailed Mobeus about making a larger spindrift model and was told that it is not in the plans.


It's not!?!?!
Uh oh....

:tongue:

Welcome!!!!


----------



## neilliemck

greeting from bonnie scotland.after using the forum to help me back in to modeling. thought i better join up.


----------



## sosathegrunge

Hey there, just got back into modeling. I guess it is my adult phase and I am enjoying every moment of it.


----------



## rkoenn

sosathegrunge said:


> Hey there, just got back into modeling. I guess it is my adult phase and I am enjoying every moment of it.


Was it when you turned 50??? I think my big resurgence took place about that time and also kicked off when I was walking through Toys 'r Us and saw the Frightening Four Pack and remembered my love of monsters from when I was growing up in the 60s and building plastic models. Anyway, welcome aboard, let us see some of your work.

Bob K.


----------



## plasticman

*Back after a 50 year hiatus.*

Hi everybody. It seems like only yesterday when I stopped building models & I got my driver's license. It's now 50 years later, I'm retired and I'm ready to build model cars again.


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to Hobby Talk plasticman, where DOES the time go ??? At 56, i have been thinking that a LOT lately.
Bert
Model maker


----------



## sosathegrunge

rkoenn said:


> Was it when you turned 50??? I think my big resurgence took place about that time and also kicked off when I was walking through Toys 'r Us and saw the Frightening Four Pack and remembered my love of monsters from when I was growing up in the 60s and building plastic models. Anyway, welcome aboard, let us see some of your work.
> 
> Bob K.


Haha, no I just restarted at 22. Just graduated and had some free time and plenty of models and so I got hooked. Just finished my fifth plane when I joined this site. 

David S.


----------



## rkoenn

sosathegrunge said:


> Haha, no I just restarted at 22. Just graduated and had some free time and plenty of models and so I got hooked. Just finished my fifth plane when I joined this site.
> 
> David S.


That's even better, we like getting some young'uns aboard! There are far too few younger people doing this hobby these days. My two sons, 26 and 29, never did any although the older did do model rockets with me for 2-3 years. I never gave up on model rockets during my hiatus from plastic modeling and they have similarities. Anyway, post when you get some models completed.

Bob K.


----------



## rocknroll77

Hi, my name's Thomas from France, I'm mostly interested in Ed Roth's models and other custom culture related.

Cheers!


----------



## Disco58

Welcome David and Thomas...
David - As said, good to see some young blood in the hobby; there are too few. Any questions you have, feel free. We'd love to see some pics of your work.
Thomas -- Good choice of subjects. Ed Roth is a favorite of a lot of people here (and everywhere). That was some real creative genius. Here in the US we tend to take a lot of that for granted because we see it everyday. There is quite a bit of 'custom culture', from Ed Roth, Tom Daniels, Chuck Barris if your interest is cars/vehicles, and plenty of figures from HAWK and Revell. Enjoy!


----------



## mpainter

Hey everyone my names Marty from Texas been modeling now for about 3yrs after laying off for 30yrs. I'm more interested in drag racing kits. I guess I've put together 35 kits and have 3 waiting for me. Need some 1/16 scale Mickey Thompson Revelleader decals to finish. Tried Slixx all they have is the 1/25. I need the 1/16 for yellow Revelleader. Can anyone help.


----------



## Moparkid13

Hey everyone. Just introducin myself. I used to build models all the time when I was a kid. Now im 24 and married and I was diggin thru some boxes a few months back and found about 10 unbuilt models and ever since then I've been back at it full force just like I did as a kid. I love to sit in my back office, close the door, turn the music up and just lose myself in my models. Theres nothing like it.


----------



## rkoenn

Moparkid13 said:


> Hey everyone. Just introducin myself. I used to build models all the time when I was a kid. Now im 24 and married and I was diggin thru some boxes a few months back and found about 10 unbuilt models and ever since then I've been back at it full force just like I did as a kid. I love to sit in my back office, close the door, turn the music up and just lose myself in my models. Theres nothing like it.


That sounds like the perfect way to model. What types of models are your interest? I think their are groups with orientations to whatever you like best? Let us see some of your work, that is always fun and sometimes helpful. And welcome aboard.

Bob K.


----------



## Disco58

mpainter said:


> Hey everyone my names Marty from Texas been modeling now for about 3yrs after laying off for 30yrs. I'm more interested in drag racing kits. I guess I've put together 35 kits and have 3 waiting for me. Need some 1/16 scale Mickey Thompson Revelleader decals to finish. Tried Slixx all they have is the 1/25. I need the 1/16 for yellow Revelleader. Can anyone help.


Your parents named you 'Marty from Texas'? Wow, that's pretty weird, but hey, had to call you something, right? I met a guy once whose legal name was Jackass Andy, so I guess Marty from Texas is definitely better. By the way, since not everyone reads the 'Hi, I'm a newbie' section, there's a car section where might have a better chance in asking about your decals. Anyway, welcome to the asylum, pull up a crooked stool, grab a drink and we'll throw another pile of plastic on the fire. Release the hounds!:thumbsup:


----------



## Disco58

Moparkid13 said:


> Hey everyone. Just introducin myself. I used to build models all the time when I was a kid. Now im 24 and married and I was diggin thru some boxes a few months back and found about 10 unbuilt models and ever since then I've been back at it full force just like I did as a kid. I love to sit in my back office, close the door, turn the music up and just lose myself in my models. Theres nothing like it.


Welcome.:wave: You really do know how to escape... 24?!:freak: Yea, I remember 24, sorta. Compared to the age of the average modeler (40), you're still a kid... Stick with it, and someday you'll be able to tell them, "Man, look at these prices! I remember when a model car kit was only $20"!


----------



## pgcook04

*Hey Everyone*



Disco58 said:


> Welcome.:wave: You really do know how to escape... 24?!:freak: Yea, I remember 24, sorta. Compared to the age of the average modeler (40), you're still a kid... Stick with it, and someday you'll be able to tell them, "Man, look at these prices! I remember when a model car kit was only $20"!


This is my first time on here...friends call me Pete. I am not saying you are young, but, I have been building models since the 1950's. I remember buying model kits for less than $5.00. I remember my first kit was of a World War two fighter aircraft....a P-38 Black Widow. Now, I am into building syfy movie model building....from TV and movie aircraft.


----------



## rkoenn

Hey Pete, welcome aboard and have fun. I probably built my first model around 1961/2/3, I can't remember for sure. But I would say you got your first model for far less than $5, more like 50 cents or a bit more if it was a larger model. I don't remember exactly but I do remember buying a couple of small planes for 50 or 75 cents in the early 60s. I remember having a couple of Aurora monster/comic book hero kits but I bet they were less than $2 if that much.

Bob K.


----------



## Chrisisall

rkoenn said:


> But I would say you got your first model for far less than $5


My very first model, the Batmobile, was fairly expensive, it was like, almost a dollar.


----------



## pgcook04

*Hey Bob K.*



rkoenn said:


> Hey Pete, welcome aboard and have fun. I probably built my first model around 1961/2/3, I can't remember for sure. But I would say you got your first model for far less than $5, more like 50 cents or a bit more if it was a larger model. I don't remember exactly but I do remember buying a couple of small planes for 50 or 75 cents in the early 60s. I remember having a couple of Aurora monster/comic book hero kits but I bet they were less than $2 if that much.
> 
> Bob K.


Hi Bob, thank you for your welcome. I sometimes feel like I am older than Dirt, at least that is what my 43 year old daughter tells me I am. The prices you quoted are very close to what I remember. I just remembered that they were under $5.00. I do remember I could get 2 or 3 kits for around $5.00 at this one hobby shop called the "Time Piece" in Akron as kid. I bought the P-38 Black Widow, while on vacation in California, in early 1960 or 1961. Again, I am showing You how very old I feel sometimes. I survived Vietnam, and went back to being a kid again.

Have fun with any new projects you are working on, as I am in the middle of five kits that I am working on.:thumbsup:

Pete C.


----------



## Chrisisall

pgcook04 said:


> I survived Vietnam, and went back to being a kid again.


That's really great to hear, Pete!:thumbsup:


----------



## BOXIE

*Another newbie*

Hello out there.I joined back in april and this is the first time I have been able to log on.I am just getting back into modeling after many years of collecting .I'm into sci-fi, military andold TV related models as well as Harryhausen. I have amassed a large amount of kits and magazine reference material


----------



## bert model maker

Does anyone remember when you could get FREE batmobile models when you bought boxes of chips ahoy cookies in the 60's ? you would send in the box tops and a dime I think and you got a batmobile model in the mail. I had several and never kept even one.


----------



## Chrisisall

bert model maker said:


> Does anyone remember when you could get FREE batmobile models when you bought boxes of chips ahoy cookies in the 60's ? you would send in the box tops and a dime I think and you got a batmobile model in the mail. I had several and never kept even one.


Holy crap! Now THERE'S a long-dormant memory you just woke up for me!!!


----------



## Schwinnster

*Hello*

Greetings fellow hobbyists:wave: *Way* too many interests to be listing, but I've always been interested in model making in one form or another. Got here because of some monster model memories. 

I'm a retired steelworker from SW Pa, am the prop guy for a prog-rock band, so I get to be very creative at times Currently doing car models, artwork, getting back into airplane models, probably monsters as well, and all kinds of bicycles. My biggest love is scratchbuilding, and paper mache. 

Looking forward to seeing and sharing some builds 'n @


----------



## Chrisisall

Schwinnster said:


> My biggest love is scratchbuilding


The top shelf of model making, IMHO!


----------



## bert model maker

Chrisisall said:


> Holy crap! Now THERE'S a long-dormant memory you just woke up for me!!!


glad I could do that !


----------



## rodbuster

*newbie*

shep here,been buying,buiding,& collecting for almost 40 years.mostly hotrods & drag cars.currently living in western ky. as a semi-retired union ironworker.thanks for the opportunity to be a part of the group..


----------



## darkblueford

Hi,im new here but ive been building kits for25-30 years with a few breaks. Im into any thing Ford ,any type of motorsports,Rat Rod, Halloween,female figures, Batman, night time, monsters,that type of stuff mostly.

I was kinda out of models for a few years , But The Moebius Elvira brought me back in. This is My Favorite Kit ever and I have been building since 1980 when I was 5.:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome aboard DBF. You have an eclectic set of modeling tastes but most of us here do! I agree about the Elvira. I have had it on the bench for 3/4 weeks now and am nearing maybe the 75% complete point. I should finish it up this weekend and then will post a couple of pics in this forum and the Moebius forum.

Bob K.


----------



## darkblueford

It is electic untill you consider that the Munsters drove a black Ford"super crew" and raced a Ford dragster , Batman drove a Ford in '66 and Elvira has a Thunderbird. take all that and mix in a Catwoman and batgirl .and I live in the midwest next to1 of the most haunted towns in America.....


----------



## mopar marv

*A new guy saying hello from Canada*

Hello one and all,

I am Mopar Marv[my nickname since high school]. Retired Auto Mechanic.Life long gear head and a full tilt Mopar fanatic. 

I've been building scale models off and on since I was six years old[I'm 55 now]Mainly 1/24 and 1/25 cars and trucks. I am not a collector,I buy them to build or to rob them for parts for my build projects. 

Between my wife and myself, we have nearly 300 kits. Yep,I got the wife hooked too. She started out with a small scale Titanic kit and now she has nearly fifty kits of her own. 

And now my ten year old daughter is working on her first kit,an AMT [snap fast plus] Prowler[she love anything purple,lol].


Any way,a friend linked me to a thread in the RC forum last night and as soon as I saw that you folks have a modeling forum, I just had to sign up.

I'm looking forward to checking out everybody's build projects and making some new friends.


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome Mopar Marv it is great to have a fellow MOPAR fanatic like me !!! i ALWAYS LIVE BY THE MOTTO " I GET MINE FROM A DIRECT CONNECTION" remember that old mopar slogan ? Do you belong to the Dodge charger or cuda, Challenger forums that are not related to hobbytalk ?
Bert


----------



## mopar marv

bert model maker said:


> Welcome Mopar Marv it is great to have a fellow MOPAR fanatic like me !!! i ALWAYS LIVE BY THE MOTTO " I GET MINE FROM A DIRECT CONNECTION" remember that old mopar slogan ? Do you belong to the Dodge charger or cuda, Challenger forums that are not related to hobbytalk ?
> Bert


Hello Bert,
Thank You,glad to be here. And glad to hear that I'm not the only Mopar Fanatic here. It gets a little lonely out here sometimes.

I sure do remember that slogan. I'm more of a "Mopar or No Car" kinda guy myself,lol.

I am a member of the Moparnuts website but I don't make it around there much since the radio control bug bite me.

I like pretty much any Mopar muscle car and have owned more than my fair share of them too but I'm mainly an A-body guy. I currently own a 1968 Dart two door coupe[nearly25 yrs now],a 1978 Adventurer SE[16yrs] and an 1989 Dakota[2yrs]. 
And two broken '89 Caravans[freakin' junk over-drive transmissions,lol] 

I'm developing a serious hatred for all front wheel drive crap. Its hard to believe that the company that designed and built the toughest,most reliable transmission on the planet[727]can't build a front wheel drive transmission that can live up to the 727's standards. I'm almost ashamed to admit to being a Mopar Man because of it.

But on to more pleasant topics.

What type of models are you into? And how long have you been building them?


----------



## JamesInNC

*Hello fellow modelers!*

Been lurking for a few days, liked what I saw and decided to join the fun.

I live in Concord, NC - a suburb of Charlotte. For you NASCAR fans, I'm just 3 miles from Lowes Motor Speedway; I can hear the race cars from home.

I started building models at age 5 with my dad and stuck with it until I met my future wife at the tender age of 17. Everything else took a backseat to her! And no regrets, either; she was the light in my life, gently leading me to Jesus!! I have no shame sharing that story if you ever want to hear it.

Now that my three wonderful daughters are on their own I need something to fill my time. So one thing at the top of my list is to get back to modeling.

I've actually been ramping up slowly over the past year or so. Now I have about 30 kits waiting in the wings! Since I truly want to build great models, I also have been accumulating a nice assortment of tools - a far cry from my kitchen knife and nail clippers I had as a kid. 

Mostly I've practised cutting, gluing, filling and sanding techniques so far. (Not in a huge rush) Also read a lot about construction and finishing. There is so much more information now it's almost overwhelming. I can't soak it in fast enough!

Feeling comfortable with construction - straight from the box though, no customizations yet. Getting a good finish scares the crap out of me, and I get "analysis paralysis." So expect a ton of questions from me in that frightening, crawl-under-the-table-and-cry topic!

I really look forward to participating!

James


----------



## Schwinnster

JamesInNC said:


> Been lurking for a few days, liked what I saw and decided to join the fun.
> James


Welcome James! John here-- couple good names, eh? Always nice to meet a fellow believer:thumbsup: I started out lurking too-- lotta stuff to 'lurk' at here:lol: I do cars, and have a bunch of WWII airplanes stashed, which I keep planning on getting to one of these days. Lots of help and inspiration here. Just keep practising all the techniques-- and yer faith, and you'll do fine 

Look forward to seeing some of your work. I'm mostly in the model cars section, but also plan on a couple monster builds, as well as them planes already mentioned


----------



## Mango

*Lowcountry of SC*

Well it is good to be a modeler these days. Lots of people to converse & share modeling with. I like lead sledges ,street rods & any thing made of plastic on four wheels.Look forward to being here.


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome all three of you newbies. I never really gave up modeling but I think when I turned 50 8 years ago instead of a Corvette I started really serious modeling again and I love it. As you seem to have noted, there are groups on here for specific interests. I like classic monsters, 60s TV, comic book heroes, scifi, and WW2 aircraft. But when you build post pictures, we always love to see a great build.

Bob K.


----------



## RJRYELLOW61

*Modeling*

Ive been around 1:1 cars and models since was 5years old my uncle really got me started and been hooked ever since even in the 70s when friends didnt think it was kool i did


----------



## Trekkriffic

Welcome to the newbies! This forum is populated by some of the most helpful and knowledgeable model builders you'll ever meet on the net (or in person for that matter). And if your already a master builder (heck even if you are just a novice) please feel free to offer your own advice or ciriticism. And don't forget to share pics of your builds with the rest of us.


----------



## Chrisisall

Trekkriffic said:


> Welcome to the newbies! This forum is populated by some of the most helpful and knowledgeable model builders you'll ever meet on the net (or in person for that matter).


I agree. Just don't ask ME much, I'm still learning tons of new stuff every month here myself!:thumbsup:


----------



## noahasarcmi

Hi All,

New to the forum as well been out of modelling for 10+ years but never dropped the love for it. I was freelancing in art for game design for those ten years. My interests are going to be in Moebius Kits and Resin Garage Kits.


----------



## rkoenn

noahasarcmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the forum as well been out of modelling for 10+ years but never dropped the love for it. I was freelancing in art for game design for those ten years. My interests are going to be in Moebius Kits and Resin Garage Kits.


Welcome aboard and with those interests you are going to have plenty of interesting things to choose from to build. Moebius is on the biggest roll I have ever seen for a model company cranking out cool subjects and excellent kits at an amazing rate. And there are plenty of very nice garage/resin kits constantly being introduced of which you can find some details on some of them here.

Bob K.


----------



## Disco58

Trekkriffic said:


> This forum is populated by some of the most helpful and knowledgeable model builders you'll ever meet on the net (or in person for that matter).


Welcome to the asylum!:wave: He's obviously not seen my work; I don't know my as... uh, jack shi... uh, nuthin' from nuthin' squared:freak:, but I fake it good. Some of these other guys, jeez louise, they know what's what. In case you haven't looked around a lot, there's a Moebius section unto itself, along with a section for cars, sci-fi, military, etc. The "Modeling Forum" is a bit misleading. It encompasses all disciplines, but it has a predominance {my big word for today} of figure builders, which is good, cuz that's what I like. I still have a stash of aircraft, armor and sci-fi stuff, but it's all going bye bye (sell sell?) so I can pick up more figures.


----------



## mr-replica

*Hi*

Hello, I just wanted to say hi. Just joined a few minutes ago after running across this URL on Google when looking for info on finding a resin Trans Am to convert 2006-2011 Camaros. Most hobby forums I've looked at don't work well with my ancient 1996 Tandy computer (Windows 95). I notice that this one does so I read through the posts and found it very interesting, so I registered. This is the first PC I bought 15 years ago, I've replaced it with 4 new computers since and all 4 blew up and I kept having to dig through the attic to use this one again. 

I've been building models for almost 50 years now, although I did quit making models for about 10 years 1985 to 1995 due to there being almost nothing interesting available. Then resin aftermarket improved and scale model enthusiasts finally got the attention of a few manufacturers. I came back with gusto to my beloved hobby. For years I built only stock, mainly curbside, models. Since my return to the hobby, I've spread my wings and have dared some contest level models, plumbed engines, etc. And I was happy with the results, but I've gone back to mainly shelf appearance models.

Time is the problem and why I ignore engine/chassis detail and focus on the body and interior only. You see, there are so many models I want to build, I don't have the time to spend that much on each vehicle. And I have other hobbies that need my time, model railroading (N scale) and 1/6th dioramas (Dragon, GI Joe, Barbie type, etc). The scales I collect in models are 1/24th and 1/25th (with buildings and a G scale RR). I also collect diecast now since diecast has improved so much in the last years. My diecasts are 1/43rd, 1/24th, 1/25th and 1/18th scale. 

But my first love is building models. Mostly stock and light customs, a few racers.
Cars, trucks, big rigs, boats, accesories; if it's 1/25th or close, I may build it. I have two rooms dedicated to displaying them and the attic for storing the not yet assembled, the basement for my spray booths. In the early to mid 80's, I worked for a plastics company that manufactured Revell's kits for them and it was fascinating to see how injection molding worked. And, the employer gave me many kits I actually produced (without the boxes and instruction sheets). A few beers usually meant the foreman let me have many more than the company policy, LOL. 

Well, glad to be part of your hobby community, I look forward to reading and responding to more posts.


----------



## Schwinnster

:wave: *Welcome, Mr Replica.* Very interesting intro. Love the story about your computer-- don't fix what aint broke, eh? LOL

Glad to have you as part of the community. I've _always_ been very interested in how things are made, and may just pick your brain sometime about the injection molding process. To many of us, you probably had the 'perfect' job-- getting model kits as bonuses??? Wow! 

Hope you get to enjoy all your hobby interests. I've never achieved a really good time managment system, and lament having to give up some of my interests in favor of others-- model railroading in particular. I'd love to build an "O" scale line, with lots of scratchbuilding, but just not enough time in the day, nor cash in the bank, for all my interests. Actually, cutting back helps me to enjoy the modeling, bike restoring/customizing/riding, artwork, photography, outdoor activities, etc, etc, that I do manage to fit into my days.

Hope to see you around-- it's a *big* place, with* lots* of cool stuff, and talk going on


----------



## the Dabbler

You had me almost falling asleep until you got to the 'beer' part ! :drunk:
Welcome aboard !! :wave:


----------



## mr-replica

Schwinnster said:


> :wave: *Welcome, Mr Replica.* Very interesting intro. Love the story about your computer-- don't fix what aint broke, eh? LOL
> 
> Glad to have you as part of the community. I've _always_ been very interested in how things are made, and may just pick your brain sometime about the injection molding process. To many of us, you probably had the 'perfect' job-- getting model kits as bonuses??? Wow!
> 
> Hope to see you around-- it's a *big* place, with* lots* of cool stuff, and talk going on


Sadly, they only paid minimum wage and I was working there until I was called back to work.


----------



## Disco58

mr-replica said:


> Since my return to the hobby, I've spread my wings and have dared some contest level models, plumbed engines, etc. Well, glad to be part of your hobby community, I look forward to reading and responding to more posts.


Welcome to the asylum:wave: You'd be amazed at what really is "contest level'. There have been, and currently is of sorts, threads on that very subject (look for one in the modeling forum about "What's with IPMS judges?"). There are plenty of 'out of the box' and curbside winners in every show. As long as you have the basics down to a science you don't need all the aftermarket whiz bang doodads to build a winner. For the folks who use all the PE and resin extras, that's great, but they'd better have the fit and finish taken care of first, or the rest is useless fluff - and time and effort wasted to use it.


----------



## garrettee

Hello. I used to build model cars\rockets\boats when I was a kid. I'm kind of looking to get back into it. I have an idea of recreating my buddies 68 Chevelle Yenko clone. That is what led me to this site. You guys seem knowledgeable and I want to learn from intelligent people.


----------



## Disco58

garrettee said:


> I'm kind of looking to get back into it. That is what led me to this site. You guys seem knowledgeable and I want to learn from intelligent people.


Guess that leaves me out


----------



## mr-replica

Disco58 said:


> Welcome to the asylum:wave: You'd be amazed at what really is "contest level'. There have been, and currently is of sorts, threads on that very subject (look for one in the modeling forum about "What's with IPMS judges?"). There are plenty of 'out of the box' and curbside winners in every show. As long as you have the basics down to a science you don't need all the aftermarket whiz bang doodads to build a winner. For the folks who use all the PE and resin extras, that's great, but they'd better have the fit and finish taken care of first, or the rest is useless fluff - and time and effort wasted to use it.


I agree, and that is why I build models to satisfy only myself, mostly curbside. As for spending days, months and years on a single model, that is great but OMG, how many models can you actually make doing that? I've been "mass assemblying" since I was about 5 years old. I never bothered with model clubs or contests, but in 1994, I decided, "Can I do what some do, can I actually create a model that could win a contest?".

I did, I am happy to say. My first attempt was a 1994 Mustang GT, glue version. I plumbed the engine, researched the details, used Sharpie markers and medical gauze, black shoe polish in the grille (my own ideas). The model won 3rd place and I lied about the time it took me to complete it. It took me about 2 weeks overall, I told them it took 4 months. Some judges will dismiss a model when you say it took a short time to build. My next attempt was a 1968 Camaro, I went all out, I used Scale Auto tips and my wife's nail polish.
I painted that thing so many times, wet sanded, painted, then gloss over gloss. Then made the interior look like the car would seat real people! It took first prize, I was in my glory. I was asked how long it took to complete, I said it took about a year. (It took me about a month on and off).

Since then, I mostly do what I did before, build them on an assembly line to satisfy ME. And thank God for quick dry lacquer spray cans and glosscote! I don't mean to diss anybody, but seeing contest entries saying it took SEVEN YEARS to build a model? HM?


----------



## Desmo

*New guy, checking in.*

Hi All, I'm a new member today. Getting back into kit making after a +20yr hiatus. My main interest is SciFi vehicles: Hard & Soft. Raised on styrene, balsa & tissue, discovered resin in my 20's. Found the joy of paper/card models in my 30's. In between I've built special effects for live theater & haunted houses and made costumes (just for me at Halloween).

Looks like this is the place to be!


----------



## noahasarcmi

Welcome Desmo! 

Being a little new here as well you will find this a great bunch of guys with a lot of talent for a hobby we all love. Enjoy and welcome! 

-Nathan


----------



## Spockr

Welcome on board! Here there be lots of resources, tons of beautiful builds and plenty of humor. If you are looking for modeling fun you came to the right place. A word of warning though; Watch out for low flying Dremel attachments. :wave:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Chrisisall

Desmo said:


> Looks like this is the place to be!


Ya got that right. I lub dis place.


----------



## horror7

thanks for the greetings everyone. I look foward to this.


----------



## Disco58

Welcome to the weirdness Desmo:wave:! There's just about every hobby topic imaginable in here somewhere -- pick your poison. Just don't ask about, or try to get into, the 'Adult Themed' modeling area -- you can't get in. We could tell you why, but then, well, you know.... Trust me, you're better off just not knowing, it's safer. There's also a rule that you have to post pics of anything you build. If you don't someone will call Charlie, and then, well, you know. There was a vote, and blood oath was waived just a couple days ago (great timing!), so you're safe there. Enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## grimalkin

*new member*

hi,
i have just joined hobby talk and just want to say hello to everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

Mcdee


----------



## grimalkin

thanks for the welcome Mcdee and the great pics,AURORA ROCKS-)


----------



## Happy Dude

*New Member*

Hello folks just joined site hopefully make some new friends and share some tip and pics I build mainly Mopar muscle cars.


----------



## Desmo

Disco58 said:


> Welcome to the weirdness Desmo:wave:! There's just about every hobby topic imaginable in here somewhere -- pick your poison. Just don't ask about, or try to get into, the 'Adult Themed' modeling area -- you can't get in. We could tell you why, but then, well, you know.... Trust me, you're better off just not knowing, it's safer. There's also a rule that you have to post pics of anything you build. If you don't someone will call Charlie, and then, well, you know. There was a vote, and blood oath was waived just a couple days ago (great timing!), so you're safe there. Enjoy:thumbsup:


As far as miniatures go, I go for architectural or engineering themed; when it comes to 'Adult' I prefer the full-scale 'original'


----------



## JamesInNC

Desmo, Mr-Replica, garrettee, horror7, grimalkin, and Happy Dude

Welcome to Hobby Talk! As mentioned earlier, you'll find a lot of fun loving, sometimes funny, talented bunch of folks here always ready to help out. Now go build something!

James


----------



## James B Yo

*Sci-Fi modeling enthusiast*

Hello!

I used to build models when I was younger, WWII planes were my favorites. I kind of left off with modeling and never looked back. Recently, I came upon one of the last standing "mom and pop" hobby shops in Santa Monica. I went in and found some great Star Trek models, being an avid sci-fi enthusiast, I thought why not? I thought about it and bought one. BAM!!! 2 months later I have a growing collection of boxed models, lighting kits, and have regained my love for model building (Sci-fi in particular) that is now a borderline obsession at this point 8^P I'm still new to a lot of this, and have a lot to learn (especially where lighting is concerned, as I want to light up everything lol). Figured I would reach out and join some forums, just to keep track of whats new, and get helpful advice from those that know! 

-James


----------



## rkoenn

Hey James, sounds like you are like a bunch of us on here. I had hardly any plastic models, although I had a slew of model rockets, when I returned to the hobby about 8 years ago. Now my too small workshop is absolutely jammed with models I have purchased and I can barely get into the place. Plus I have a huge number of various paints and a good mix of tools. One thing for sure is that my financial resources are much greater than when I was a kid. Welcome aboard and let us know what you are up to and post pics of what you have done.

Bob K.


----------



## James B Yo

Yeah, I know the feeling. Stuck with a really small work space, hope to change that in the next few months. I'm currently working on the two little throw away models from the AMT 3 piece Adversary kit before jumping into the Romulan Warbird and custom lighting kit I ordered for it, or a 1/1000 NX-01, I haven't decided. I have been waiting for awhile now as I gather supplies (seems to be a never ending task hehe), and completed the AMT "Enterprise Encounter" model as a starter. I'd show pics, but I'm embarrassed by some of the lighting, where I miss-drilled holes for the fiber optics. Was a good little trainer, now I'm going to move over into bigger models. Still waiting on Aztec decal sets to come in tho. Eventually I'll get something together, as I do take pics of the model through the build, just for reference if nothing else. Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## bucwheat

Welcome on:thumbsup:


----------



## JamesInNC

James (great name btw) - welcome to HT. I'm pretty new myself. You'll find quite a few experienced folks here willing to offer advice.

Look forward to seeing some pics from you.

Cheers 
James


----------



## Ellis

*"New" from Missouri*

Hello to everyone!

I actually joined awhile back but have never posted as yet. So I'm gettin' off my can and joining in to visit.

I build/collect plastic, resin, and vinyl kits of cars (usually customs and hot rods), vintage SciFi saucers/rockets, Aurora-type monsters (nothing too grisly), and anything built,designed, or inspired by custom legend Ed "Big Daddy" Roth. I also sculpt portrait heads out of clay and wax and do resin dupicates of them.

I'm 63 and still living my childhood playing with plastic. I have a very understanding wife that allows me to do so. I'm a public school art teacher.

In the past, I have concentrated on two other forums I enjoy - The Clubhouse (for figures and SciFi) and the Coffin Corner (for custom showrods). But, I have revisited the Hobby Talk forum and this may just be what I'm looking for because of the wide variety of discussion topics.

Yep... I think I'm going to get real comfortable around here...!

Ellis


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome aboard Ellis, are you my long lost older brother I never had??? Your interests almost twin mine! But let's see some of your work. If you are an art teacher you ought to be outstanding, can't wait.

Bob K.


----------



## daddio2011

Hello follow modelers!

Built all the Monogram Tom Daniel's kits when I was a kid, now at 54 I've rediscovered my love of model car building! Really enjoy working on rat rods and old school dragsters. I have several projects I'm working on (have yet to finish one, but getting there!)

Looking forward to making some new friends, learning a few things and getting some inspiration!

Dave


----------



## Brotherlog

Hi everyone, 

Used to do some basic models of cars and planes when I was younger. gave it up for a while and now I want to get back into it. My only issue is I feel like a lost puppy. So I figured I could get some help at a forum.my ultimate goal is to make a scale model of a 1967 mustang. But I don't even know where to begin. Any help?!


----------



## Chrisisall

Ellis said:


> Hello to everyone!


Hey! 'Ellis' is my middle name (and no, I'm not doing that dude from Predator 2)!

Welcome!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Disco58

Brotherlog said:


> Hi everyone. Used to do some basic models of cars and planes when I was younger. gave it up for a while and now I want to get back into it. My only issue is I feel like a lost puppy. So I figured I could get some help at a forum.my ultimate goal is to make a scale model of a 1967 mustang. But I don't even know where to begin. Any help?!


Well, first buy a kit of a '67 Mustang, some paint and glue....:jest: Couldn't resist, sorry. Building models now isn't any more difficult than it was in the 60's, 70's, 80's or whenever you were building, just a whole lot more expensive. In some cases it's easier, because the quality of some of the kits has increased. The Revell car and aircraft kits are still pretty much what they were a long time ago, and realistically, most were just fine then. Anyone who posts on a forum saying they want to get back into modeling gets inundated with a thousand suggestions of how to do everything. One of the first things you really need to do is get a Mantra. Get yourself saying (and convince yourself it's true), "I'm ten; this is supposed to be fun, it doesn't have to be perfect, "I'm ten; this is supposed to be fun, it doesn't have to be perfect". If you can get yourself wrapped around that you'll be much better off, trust me. Too many fall into the trap that now that we're adults, we *have to * be able to build models at a much higher level of quality than we did then. Why? Most people forget that if you haven't built anything in twenty or thirty years your skill level is right back where it was when you were ten, and they pull out what little hair they might have left struggling to get what they feel should be a masterpiece. Save your head and patience and start the learning process all over again, it's ok. We don't miraculously acquire skills simply because we're adults (I've never laid claim to being an adult, just older). You need to examine your surroundings. What kind of painting will they allow? If you have adequate ventilation that will allow spray painting, then it opens up your options; you have the choice of rattle cans or airbrush. Do you need an airbrush? The answer to that is a very decisive "No". They're great, but not a necessity. When/if you decide to go that route, the options are mind boggling, as will be the suggestions. There are many different glues and paints on the market, depending on the material you're gluing and painting. Keep it basic and simple, and as cheap as possible. If you can spray paint, and need only basic colors, cheap rattle can paint from WalMart/Lowe's/Menard's/Home Depot works just fine. The fancy schmancy liquid "model" glues (at $3 or more an ounce) are nothing more than combinations of lacquer thinner, acetone and MEK, which are all readily available at any hardware or home improvement store for a whole lot less money ($11/qt, you do the math). If it's been awhile, you may not know about acrylic paints. They're great, thin with water, Windex, windshield solvent, alcohol, etc. I use artist's tube paint and craft paint for virtually everything, and well, it works, so.... Get a good well equipped manicure/pedicure set, and you'll have most of the tools you'll need. Hardware store wet-or-dry sandpaper is pretty cheap too, particularly compared to the "modeling sanding sheets". A paintbrush is a paintbrush; I bought a set of 12 different types and sizes at Hobby Lobby for about $7, woohoo. They will do anything I could possibly need. It says, "Golden Taklon value brush set". I hope some of this helps and doesn't just add to the confusion. Welcome to the asylum!


----------



## dirtcaracer

*New member*

Hello everyone my name is Robert, I am a new member to this site. I am looking forward to meeting other members. I build dirt stockcars from the 30s and newer. I have done some resin casting, like tires, fuel cells a few rims and seats. I have been modeling for about ten years now.


----------



## Ellis

Hey, Bob and Chris!
Thanks for the special welcome. I can't believe it, but my info here says I joined this board in 2004! It only took me 7 years to finally do my third posting. Ha!

I'll have to make the trip over to this board a little more frequently than I have in the past!!!

I'll scrounge up some pix of my builds and get them posted soon on the correct boards here and there! Look for me in model cars, Batman, and space/sci fi.

Ellis


----------



## JamesInNC

Hello Dave, Ellis, Robert, and Brotherlog! Welcome to Hobby Talk; glad you're here.

James


----------



## Schwinnster

dirtcaracer said:


> Hello everyone my name is Robert, I am a new member to this site. I am looking forward to meeting other members. I build dirt stockcars from the 30s and newer. I have done some resin casting, like tires, fuel cells a few rims and seats. I have been modeling for about ten years now.


Hi Robert, and Welcome! Look forward to seeing some of your old dirt stockers. Find your way over to the model cars section and stop in at the garages. Think you'll like what you see.

John


----------



## TrekWorks

*New to the site*

Hello all,
new to the forums here. My name is Boyd.
Interested mostly in sci fi modeling and especially 
Star Trek. I've enjoyed the hobby for over 30 years.
Just in the last year or so I've gotten back to building
and have been doing some Trek builds and posting them
over at You Tube on my TrekWorks channel.
Great to see so many interested in the hobby.
I enjoy passing on tips and tricks that I learned over the years
and try whenever I can to promote the hobby to new comers.
Some really great stuff going on here!


----------



## ironman150

*Howdy, noob at trek modeling.*

I'm currently in the middle of several projects:
the entire cadet line.
1/1000 refit and TOS
and just picked up 1/350 refit and part of the 1701 club. Also, enjoy Gundam, BSG and the y-wing


----------



## Lex

*TOS E SFX Build and CGI Model*

Just wanted to say hello to everyone and look forward to being a member here... Thanks, Lex


----------



## the Dabbler

Welcome to all the newbies who came aboard :wave:! ! We're glad to have you.

( I will now go back in my cave and hibernate 'til spring, or the next party, whichever comes first )


----------



## orval_lin

*hello*

Just wanted to say hello. I ran on to this sight while looking for a site to sell a complete collection of Car Modeler Magazine. So I thought I would join and maybe someone would be interested in them


----------



## Rescue Dave

Hey, been here a while.. havent posted yet.. nice to meet you all..

Dave


----------



## ewaskew

*Hello Everyone*

I found out about this site from my friend thundercat and look foward to being
here.
I build just about any car,pick up truck and big rig most are not box stock.
Lately I've been working on some custom big rigs.
Thundercat said he posted my car hauler and I'll have to find it and go from there.
My name is Earl not the one on tv LOL


----------



## Carla71

*Penske 1975 3 model car kit*

Does anyone know the value? Might also add I just joined and looking forward to chatting/and/or replying


----------



## joe fix it

*Diamond reo*

Hello, Im new to your forum. So thank you. I picked up a Diamond Reo amt ertl plastic model and am all excited to get building it with my son, but it has no instructions. I was wondering if any one had a set or a site to go to for a free copy. Any help would be greatly appreciated. thank you.


----------



## Disco58

Carla71 said:


> Does anyone know the value? Might also add I just joined and looking forward to chatting/and/or replying


There's a guy in our club who does all Indy car stuff, so he might know. Are you trying to sell the set, or just trying to figure out what they're worth?


----------



## Boomer49

*Hello everyone*

Just getting started in this venue. Actually looking for some info on the Dragon Tiger 1 early version. I got the 1/35 model some time ago and have been getting all the extras (PE and detail additions for interior and exterior from Aber and Verlinden etc). Having never worked PE before I am a bit hesitant but after investing over $150 into this project I really want to get it right. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Carla71

Just want to know it's worth. Thinking of selling later. Thanks


----------



## Boomer49

*Dragon 1/35 Tiger 1 with interior detail*

It is a possibility but that is some time from now as I have not even started yet as some of the pe etc is in the mail. The original kit cost about $25 US.:wave:


----------



## Carla71

*Penske kit*

Thanks for the info. But after 31 years, has it grown in value? If so, what is a resonable estimated worth.


----------



## Boomer49

*Dragon 1/35 Tiger 1 with interior detail*

Yes this model is old and out of production as far as I am aware. Tamiya makes the same model in the same scale and it currently sells on EBay for between $25 and $35. I have seen the Dragon version for slightly less for some reason. The Aber photo etch set I have ordered is for the Tamiya model, so I have to make some minor adaptations for the Dragon kit. I have been collecting model kits for 35 years myself and am amazed at how little some of them have changed in value. If anything some have become worth less due to inflation. Many of the monogram kits I have (the B24, B52, B36) are worth the same as when I bought them 20 years ago. Could have saved myself the effort of moving them all around all my life and just buy them one at a time today. One saving is the shipping, which from the US or Europe is about 100% of the purchase price; for example; buy on Ebay for $30, shipping is $25-$35:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Bunaus

Just saying Hi to all the modellers on here. Looking forward to getting back into the plastic modelling area, after 32 years of leading a Plastic Kit free life 
I'll be buying a 1/72nd scale plane of some sort at the weekend, and taking my time over it, unlike the days of youth, where I'd complete a model in an hour and regret it for months afterwards! Making ships in bottles since then has taught me patience .


----------



## rkoenn

Boomer, shipping charges can definitely add to the cost of a model. I usually order new stuff with free shipping either due to a special offer or large enough cost order to get the shipping free. Most of those really high shipping charge items on eBay are because I believe that eBay does not take a fee on shipping charges so the seller figures the actual selling price will be much lower while the overall delivered price stays about the same and the seller therefor saves a bit on his selling fees. By the way, welcome aboard.

Bob K.


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome Bunaus, and you've just signed your social life away! Now you will spend all of your spare time in your shop on a model, no more outside life again except to attend model shows. Hope you enjoy it.

Bob K.


----------



## PROBUILDER1964

*Hello fellow builders !*

Hello fellow builders I'm new to this forum but I hope to meet/talk to many of you in the future ! I'm a scratch builder as well as kitbasher and box stock builder. I've been selling my built models on Evilbay for many years now (maybe you've seen some of my work? ) ((probuilder41))
I would like to post some my newest creations on this forum ...that is as soon as I figure out how ? LOL


----------



## ramprat37

Hey. everyone. i've been luf=rking on here for a while, i figured I would go ahead and post. I build primarily military and Sci-fi plastic models, and a lot of aircraft. I am trying to learn more about dioramas.

Gunner


----------



## Schumacher330

Hi guys, I found this site about a year ago, and been lurking. I mainly build cars, but when I look at some of the sci fi models I have to admit it makes me want to try my hand at building something from that field. 

I also enjoy slot cars, and have collected diecasts. Thanks for having me here.:wave:


----------



## Bullitt3980

Hello everybody--looks like a great site to learn new model building skills


----------



## Chrisisall

Bullitt3980 said:


> Hello everybody--looks like a great site to learn new model building skills


Definitely! Welcome aboard.:thumbsup:


----------



## MANT!

It states to post here..so I'm posting..

Looking forward to showing some pics from my first model build in 15 years..

the Pilgrim Observer...


----------



## rkoenn

MANT! said:


> It states to post here..so I'm posting..
> 
> Looking forward to showing some pics from my first model build in 15 years..
> 
> the Pilgrim Observer...


Welcome Mant, I want to see your Pilgrim Observer as I have one and am looking forward to building it. I built two in the past and converted them to fly on Estes D rocket engines for contests. It is a nice kit and this will be my first one built for display only.

Bob K.


----------



## seasonman

*New here..*

:wave:HI All
I have come along to learn and to pass on any ideas and tips that may help others with the principle that we continually learn new ways and things till we die . I look forward to learning and participating in this forum as much as I can . 

Hello from Wales Uk 

Brian


----------



## lzdaily

*Hello*

Hello, all. I'm new to this forum and thought I'd introduce myself. I've been building models since I was a kid and I'm <cough> years old now. Mostly I'm a model railroader (you can see some of my work here: http://www.piedmontsub.com/LayoutTour.shtml ). I also build other models. I've got a soft spot from Sopwith Camels (2 different versions in my stack of unbuilt kits), early P-51 variants (4 versions in the stack), US space vehicles, and Star Trek's Enterprise (my versions are here http://home.comcast.net/~lzdaily/trek.html ). Even though I've been at this awhile, I figure that you can always learn more.

I'm also a research psychologist who is doing research on hobbies - why we do them, what psycholgical benefits w get from them, etc. I found early on, though, that there is no widely agreed upon definition of hobby. So, I'm working on one. If you'd like to help me out with that, I've got a survey over at SurveyMonkey. It takes only about 20 minutes, but I'd really appreciate the help. You can find it here: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/PB2M9CZ

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## bert model maker

WELCOME TO HOBBYTALK Larry !!!


----------



## Mike-1946

Hi; My name is Mike. I am a young retired guy going on 66 years (or rather I am supposed to be retired I own and operate a small upholstery shop here in Prince George B.C. INNOVATIVE UPHOLSTERY slowing this down) I also drive a coach for Northern Health Connections medical travel service). I have been building and flying electric remote control airplanes for some years. I have always had an interest in micro trains especially ZZ scale ever since I saw some Z-scale and a ZZ scale electric trains. I have wanted to build or have one built a coffee table where I may start a nice display of ZZ scale trains, over a period of time. I don`t want to jump, willy nilly into this; however I am passionate in my idea of building this set up to be able to pass down eventually. I don`t want junk or chinese knock offs (German, U.S.A. or Canadian made?). Would some one steer me in the right direction and direct me to a shop or place I might purchase these ZZ scale trains and parts as well as rolling stock (steam engines)here, especially in Prince George B.C. I passionately remember steam trains in the 1950`s in Victoria B.C. as a kid in Tillicum elementary school looking out the window and dreaming. Cheers Mike Hyland [email protected] 250-962-8318 fax 250-962-8314 cell 250-617-3637:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall

lzdaily said:


> Star Trek's Enterprise (my versions are here http://home.comcast.net/~lzdaily/trek.html ).


Whoah Larry! Some NICE stuff there!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lzdaily

*Thanks*



Chrisisall said:


> Whoah Larry! Some NICE stuff there!!:thumbsup:


Thanks. I had a lot of fun with each of them. My favorite (if you can't tell) is the rebuilt 1701. Soon I'll be posting new photos of the E - I built a new one with resign struts, new decals, and (I think) more accurate paint.

Larry


----------



## Chrisisall

Lookin' forward to it!


----------



## bert model maker

Hi Mike, Welcome to the HobbyTalk forums. We have a R/R forum here also & you can ask the question there and some model RR guys/gals may be able to point you in the right direction.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=238


----------



## lzdaily

*ZZ Scale Trains*



Mike-1946 said:


> Hi; My name is Mike. <snip> I have always had an interest in micro trains especially ZZ scale ever since I saw some Z-scale and a ZZ scale electric trains. I have wanted to build or have one built a coffee table where I may start a nice display of ZZ scale trains, over a period of time. I don`t want to jump, willy nilly into this; however I am passionate in my idea of building this set up to be able to pass down eventually. I don`t want junk or chinese knock offs (German, U.S.A. or Canadian made?).


Mike,

I'm a model railroader and until I read your post I'd never heard of ZZ scale. According to the font of all wisdom (Wikipedia) ZZ scale is made only by Bandai and covers only Japanese prototypes. You can read the entry on it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZZ_scale

Hope that helps.

Larry


----------



## M.A.Mooney

Hi guys'! I've been building since,well,it was a lot less expensive...I build mainly Horror,and Sci Fi "garage" kits. I recently started a witch re-pop from playing mantis,shot it with Dupli Color auto primer to check my seams,and for lack of a better term it "ate " the styrene.I have all the re issues,so what primer would you recommend?Look forward to being part of this "community" and hopefully helping others..


----------



## rkoenn

M.A.Mooney said:


> Hi guys'! I've been building since,well,it was a lot less expensive...I build mainly Horror,and Sci Fi "garage" kits. I recently started a witch re-pop from playing mantis,shot it with Dupli Color auto primer to check my seams,and for lack of a better term it "ate " the styrene.I have all the re issues,so what primer would you recommend?Look forward to being part of this "community" and hopefully helping others..


There are many preferences for primers on here but my personal favorite is the rattle can Rustoleum gray primer. I have never had it damage any resin or styrene models, it dries fast, and is relatively inexpensive. Krylon also works good but years ago it took a very long time to completely cure which is why I have a preference for Rustoleum.

Oh, and welcome aboard. I am looking forward to seeing what you build. I did a witch myself and remember doing one with a couple of buddies when it was released back about '66. Here it is:


----------



## Mike-1946

bert model maker said:


> WELCOME TO HOBBYTALK Larry !!!


Thanks Larry. I hope to have more input as I learn about Z-trains especially. Cheers, Mike. Prince George British Columbia Canada


----------



## happybunny

:wave:Hi I just retired, and I thought that I would retake up model making. I last made a kit in the early 70's. 
I have in the last few years bought various resin kits. Mainly SF/TV/Fantasy.

please note English not native language, so spelling and grammar can happen.


----------



## Disco58

rkoenn said:


> There are many preferences for primers on here but my personal favorite is the rattle can Rustoleum gray primer.


I haven't built styrene in awhile, preferring the resin and vinyl kits of late. I used to use Krylon, but I can't find the real light gray anymore. As they did with the regular paint line I think they've also changed the formula for the primer, because you're not the first one who has mentioned drying issues. all the Krylon also seems to be of the 'high build' variety, and it's so heavy it covers fine details. I've even used Wal-Mart gray with good success. It's dirt cheap at $1.12 a can, and it has worked flawlessly, even on the styrene I've done in the past. But I ran out last week, bought some more, and I noticed their gray is now a *lot* darker than it used to be I have a couple cans of Rustoleum red oxide, but red being what it is, it can 'blush' (bleed through) under whites, grays, light blues, etc. I have some white I use occasionally, but it's no good for a white topcoat because it's hard to see the demarcation between paint and primer. I need to find some more of the real light gray. If Rustoleum makes it I'll buy it. For what little I use, the big cans will last a long time, so the extra cost is not terribly relevant.


----------



## WhittlePlastic

I have been lurking here for the last 7 years or so, getting fantastic modeling tips. I build sci-fi kits in any medium that captures the likeness of the figure/craft I am interested in building. Here is some of my work:




























Just a few of my work.


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome aboard Whittle, you ought to fit in perfect with all the geeks on here! Oh that first pic needs to be in the Adult section, if you can get yourself into it. Great builds for sure and we will be looking to see more of your work.


----------



## rkoenn

happybunny said:


> :wave:Hi I just retired, and I thought that I would retake up model making. I last made a kit in the early 70's.
> I have in the last few years bought various resin kits. Mainly SF/TV/Fantasy.
> 
> please note English not native language, so spelling and grammar can happen.


Hi Happy, I am about to retire soon myself, T-12 days and counting, and got back into plastic big time about the time I turned 50. You know the score, instead of a Vette at 50 it was plastic. This forum is the best one from what you like, along with the scifi forum. Let's see some of your projects as you go.


----------



## happybunny

Thanks rkoenn for the welcome. I hope that your retirement is as good as mine.

I think your warning about cars is a bit redundant, first thing I did when I retired was sell all my suits, buy an Apple computer, and this.










It makes this 65yr old feel like a teenager again.

Back to topic.

I made these straight from the box.



















And in the past few years I have bought these over the internet.


----------



## CorvairJim

*Hi Everybody!*

I'm new around here, so let me introduce myself and say a little about my hobby. I build/rebuild model cars. My specialty is all things Corvair, having been into the 1:1 scale classic for over 30 years now. I got into rebuilding/restoring/modifying old built-ups as a way to put some old annual kits on my display shelves that I'd never be able to afford otherwise. let's face it, a 45 year old virginal annual kit sells for a small fortune, and I just can't afford to throw that kind of money at a hobby! I find my "Victims" at flea markets and swap meets, on "EvilBay", on Craigslist, and once I bought out a guy who was leaving the hobby - over 150 modela in varoius states of completion from unstarted through nearly completed, two shoeboxes of paints and supplies, two kit boxes full of tires, etc, for $350. Anyhow, here are just a few of my restorations. I apologize in advance for the "Motortopia.com" branding on a few of the photos - I found it to be a lot easier to upload them to my Photobucket account from my Motortopia webpage than it would have been to have retrieved them from my old computer where they're stored. That machine isn't even hooked up to the 'net anymore. Anyhow, let's begin with my latest model. This is a replica of my first 1:1 Corvair. It was a real mess when I got it, but I think it came out pretty well. It started out as an AMT '65 Corvair Corsa coupe, but I took it down to Monza trim to replicate the actual car:










... And this is waht I started out with:










Another replica of a Corvair I used to own, this one is an SMP 1960 Corvair 700-Series 4-door sedan. My older daughter and I restored the 1:1 car, and I gave it to her for her 16th birthday. She was the only kid in her high school to have a car 20 years older than she was!










This one is a "Phantom" 1967 Yenko Stinger convertible. Don Yenko didn't build any Stinger convertibles in '67, but then AMT didn't produce any Corvair convertible models in '67 either!










This 1966 AMT Corvair Corsa coupe has seen better days. I built it to look like the sort of car you see parked in some back road front yard from time to time with a "For Sale" sign in the windshield. I got the inspiration from the condition of the built-up model when I first received it - it was a really rasty looking heap!










Finally, something that ISN'T a Corvair! This is the rare 1970 AMT Camaro SS396, the only 2nd-gen Camaro ever kitted with the non-RS front end (full-width bumper), and the only time the body was kitted with a molded-in vinyl top. This came from the $350 package deal I mentioned earlier:










I've heard good things about Hobby Talk, and I'm anxious to get to know my way around the website. Drop me a line, and feel free to comment on my builds - I'd like to hear what you think about them!


----------



## Dragon Steve

*New here*

Hi all new to the site, love building and painting fantasy minatures, been lurking for awhile, thought I would show some of my work,
thanks for looking Steve.


----------



## Dragon Steve

*New here*

Hi all new to the site, love building and painting fantasy minatures, been lurking for awhile, thought I would show some of my work,
thanks for looking Steve.


----------



## rkoenn

They look great. I guess they are metal and quite small? I did a few years ago but do larger things now, I can see them better! Welcome aboard.


----------



## thundercat

Hay Jim. Glad I finally got you to join.:wave: Check out the Model Car form. Hope to find you on chat around 12:00.


----------



## Disco58

CorvairJim said:


> I'm new around here, so let me introduce myself and say a little about my hobby. I build/rebuild model cars. My specialty is all things Corvair, having been into the 1:1 scale classic for over 30 years now. This is a replica of my first 1:1 Corvair. It was a real mess when I got it, but I think it came out pretty well. It started out as an AMT '65 Corvair Corsa coupe, but I took it down to Monza trim to replicate the actual car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop me a line, and feel free to comment on my builds - I'd like to hear what you think about them!


Oh buddy, have you struck a chord with this one! Mine was bright red, with red interior, and a 180 turbo. If I remember correctly, it was my second car, bought it in '75 I think. My brother and I had this thing going; whatever car he had I'd get one too (had to keep up with big brother right?).. He had a '63 4 door, then we had the first Datsun Z's, '66 Chevelle SS's (I also had a '67), El Caminos, Impala SS's, through half a dozen other rides (including a couple different bikes), and he was finally warned by his future wife to not buy a 'Vette because she knew I couldn't afford one, which ended the tradition. But I digress.... I'm not a car guy anymore (I now prefer things with wings), but if I saw that '66 'Vair sitting in a farmyard covered in weeds I think I'd have to take it home. Nice job on all!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## seasonman

HI and welcome nice to see you join us .


----------



## cpspoogie

*Howdy*

Hi everybody...just thought I'd join to check out some other enthusiasts' work out there. I'm big into the idea of kit bashing and actually did my first one without having even known there was such a concept. Here's a pic of Moebius' Dr. Deadly that I put together. It comes with several different arm poses, so I got to thinking...out comes the Dremmel tool and I started cutting away and adding arms. A little putty and paint and this is what I came up with. I fabricated the alien fetus from model clay. He will eventually be the star of a diorama I have planned for his laboratory. Hope y'all like it! - Chris


----------



## Disco58

Hump? What hump? Ok, innappropriate movie reference maybe. Nice job! I completely lack the imagination to do stuff like this - it just never occurs to me to do these kinds of modifications. I applaud your creativity.:thumbsup:


----------



## pokahondas

These are cooool !


----------



## electric indigo

Hi there,

I'm the new guy, I'll be around mostly in the SF modeling section.

I'm doing stuff like this:



Greetings to all & keep on modeling.

Coming soon:


----------



## rkoenn

Hey Indigo, welcome aboard. I have a BSG on the bench now too but am awaiting the paint I need. I have that after market decal set from Accreations which is likely to cause me a mental break down.


----------



## Chrisisall

electric indigo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm the new guy, I'll be around mostly in the SF modeling section.
> 
> I'm doing stuff like this:


Awesome! Welcome!!


----------



## Thunderhead7

*New to this forum*

Hi everyone, I'm an scale model builder and collector, I also has a little interest in RC. I'm a senior editor and contributor with cybermodeler. I currently live in Tucson, AZ and I'm retired from the Air Force. I currently work for DHS. Thanks

Stephen Sutton
Tucson, AZ


----------



## the Dabbler

Wecome aboard Dunderhead...Oh,no, wait, that's what my wife called me .
Anyhow, welcome to our little get-to-gether.


----------



## Steveadore1

*Steveadore1 New to buiding*

I am new to building kits. I have collected Scifi kits for many years. I decided to start building and have decided that I need not be in any hurry to complete any kit. I have discovred that there are a lot of awesome bulders out there. I have seen some very cool kits and ideas. I am very pleased to be a part of something quite bigger than I had imagined. 

I am currently working on thre Polar lights J2 and I am thinking about removing the door. My thought is to build a diarama of the ship being stocked, and readied for its maiden voyage. 

I am not a purist so I was toying with the idea of replacing the old reel type computer with a more up-dated computer. lets face it reels never made it into space. they were used in the space program buy they never left earth. :wave:

Thank you all for being there... 
Steve


----------



## Chrisisall

Welcome Steve!
An updated J2? I'd be interested in seeing it!:thumbsup:


----------



## robertjq41

*warped frame & chassis*

Hello out there,just getting into model cars after many years of r/c planes
so after a major health problem I have been out of model building since 1996.
I find myself totally into it again at 70 years old. I started this past year building a 1/25 revell 49 merc and a revell 32 ford 3 window coupe now I'm hooked. Also built a amt 57 t bird,testors 48 ford coupe,amt 40 ford coupe. 
What I'd like to know is how to fix a warped frame and chassis. I now working on a revell 29 ford pick up and the frame and chassis are warped. I tried soaking it in hot water to no avail. also tried a hair dryer. Any ideas?


----------



## Chrisisall

robertjq41 said:


> I tried soaking it in hot water to no avail. also tried a hair dryer. Any ideas?


Hair dryer is my go-to, so I don't know...
But WELCOME BACK to modeling!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Disco58

robertjq41 said:


> I'm now working on a Revell '29 ford pickup and the frame and chassis are warped. I tried soaking it in hot water to no avail. also tried a hair dryer. Any ideas?


Hotter water? I see replies all the time about using very warm, but _not_ hot water, and I've yet to have any success. My best results have come from actually using _boiling_ water, then dip, count to ten or so to soften, tweak, dip, tweak, etc, until it's where you want it, then shock set it with cold water. Styrene apparently has a 'memory', and unless the water is boiling hot, it will return to its warped state. I could probably offer some better suggestions if I had pictures to see the amount and direction of warpage.


----------



## robertjq41

*Disco 58*

Not sure what to click on to send back response. reply to thread or what but thanks for the input about warpage. I heated the water to the point of just 
below boiling and put the frame in for about two minutes and twisted in opposite direction then stuck it in cold water. I was afraid snapping the frame. So next time I'll bring the water to a boil and see if that does the trick. 
Thanks


----------



## robertjq41

Glad to be back. The only problem is I'm in full bore not enough time. Plus I'm spending 
more money then I care to admit. But what the hell you go around once.


----------



## Steveadore1

*Not sure on replies?*

I hope not to offend anyone with replies... I am not sure if I am replying correctly and or to whom is replying to me ... Yeah I am a bit behind in this area. all is well tho' I am happy as heck to be in the club. 

I will try and post some pix of my work on the PLJ2 as soon as I can figure out how. you all hang in there... and try not to glue your fingers to the kit...


----------



## mcdougall

Steveadore1 said:


> I hope not to offend anyone with replies... I am not sure if I am replying correctly and or to whom is replying to me ... Yeah I am a bit behind in this area. all is well tho' I am happy as heck to be in the club.
> 
> I will try and post some pix of my work on the PLJ2 as soon as I can figure out how. you all hang in there... and try not to glue your fingers to the kit...


Hi Steveadore1...Mcdee's the name and welcome aboard...The forums are basicly a free for all...where ideas and new kits are talked about...old ones too:thumbsup:
Post pictures...show your stuff...It's a pretty cool group here:thumbsup:
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## Chrisisall

Steveadore1 said:


> I will try and post some pix of my work on the PLJ2 as soon as I can figure out how.


I'm doing one too! Cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rns1016

Hello all my name is Robert, I'm the new guy!!! Currently working on my first model ever. It's a 1:25 Revell Dodge Viper ACR. I'm a huge Viper fan and I got the kit for Christmas and now I'm addicted to it. I just bought three more Vipers all different years and can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## the Dabbler

AHA !! You're hooked already !! I knew we'd get to you sooner or later. Welcome to the realm of the demented modelers!!


----------



## Chrisisall

Rns1016 said:


> I just bought three more Vipers all different years and can't wait for them to arrive.


VIPERS???

















OOoops, wrong Viper....:drunk:


----------



## Steveadore1

*awesome job*

Your vipers are very cool. are you using airbrush?


----------



## Chrisisall

Steveadore1 said:


> Your vipers are very cool. are you using airbrush?


Those are stock internet pictures, here are mine (no airbrush):


----------



## Rns1016

I'm going to try to upload some pictures tomorrow. For some reason my computers blue-tooth doesn't want to work with my phone. Tomorrow is another day, goodnight all.


----------



## darthfoster

*New to the Site*

Good Morning, 
I have only recently gotten back into modeling and have tried my hand at different mediums. So what is shown here are just samplings of my attempts. The F-16 was a father's day gift made for a co-worker of mine. The 2nd Ranger climbing was mixed media. The 101st piece is all resin. The German Soldier's camoflouge was my first attempt at using an air brush. I hope you like these samples.
Anthony


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome aboard Darth, those are great looking products you turned after returning to the fold. It looks like you've been rather prolific as well. Keep posting your future work.


----------



## Steveadore1

*Greetings earth Poeple....*

Ok I am toying with using fiber optics in my PLJ2 kit I have already cut off the old control panels and made new ones with evergreen box tubing. 
my problem is I have never worked with fiber optics yet. is there a book with pictures out there I can get/buy?

Thanks, 

Steveador1:wave:


----------



## Disco58

Steveadore1 said:


> Ok I am toying with using fiber optics in my PLJ2 kit I have already cut off the old control panels and made new ones with evergreen box tubing. My problem is I have never worked with fiber optics yet. is there a book with pictures out there I can get/buy?
> Thanks, Steveador1:wave:


This should help a bit.
http://www.starwarsmodels.com/techelec.html
or one more specific
http://bellsouthpwp.net/s/t/steveplj/plj2/index.htm


----------



## Steveadore1

*Primers*

Can I us a lacqure spray primer and then use acrylics as top coat? 
I don't see any acrylic spray primers available. 

Steve


----------



## Disco58

Steveadore1 said:


> Can I us a lacqure spray primer and then use acrylics as top coat?
> I don't see any acrylic spray primers available.
> 
> Steve


yep, standard practice for most figure modelers. There's another thread I got involved in about using clear lacquer _over_ acrylics as a sealer, and yes, you can do that too (also standard practice), just in case you're wondering.


----------



## Steveadore1

*Right On!*

I was afraid of a paint reaction. thank you for the tip brother!

Steve


----------



## Jettail

*hello*

umm, well im new here so, hello ^^


----------



## Chrisisall

Jettail said:


> umm, well im new here so, hello ^^


Whoah, a fellow Hawke fan?:thumbsup:


----------



## Jettail

Chrisisall said:


> Whoah, a fellow Hawke fan?:thumbsup:


i love airwolf :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall

Jettail said:


> i love airwolf :thumbsup:


Me too!


----------



## Jettail

one badass heli ^^ armed like a tank


----------



## Chrisisall

Jettail said:


> one badass heli ^^ armed like a tank


But... if the Jackal knows where to bite...:wave:


----------



## Jettail

well, im mostly interested in military models, ive built plenty, but some im not as satisfied with as i am others. I can post pictures if you like, but ive built 3 ships, 3 tanks and now im going to try my hand at an aircraft, but the question is, which one? being as theres so many, ive narrowed it down to the ones i think would be easy for a first timer at airplanes, an F-16, F-5E or F-86


----------



## Jettail

Chrisisall said:


> But... if the Jackal knows where to bite...:wave:


thats true X3


----------



## Zach's models

Um I don't really know what to start with so I was directed here, hey everyone, my names Zach and I just got into modeling and I just wanted to find a place to post my updates of all the models I have.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Welcome aboard, and don't worry...we don't bite...HARD...


----------



## Steveadore1

*Welcome abord Zach*

I didn't see your kits? I here am new as well. so I may have missed the right button.:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to HobbyTalk everyone.
Bert


----------



## bert model maker

Steveadore1 said:


> I didn't see your kits? I here am new as well. so I may have missed the right button.:thumbsup:


Stevadore1 WHERE is fallon ?
bert


----------



## Er Dan Gill

Hi everybody :wave: I just recently got back into the hobby after a long absence. I used to build primarily Trek. And now my son has gotten to the age where he wanted to start building models. So few months back I was digging through the storage trying to find all my old supplies, and would you belive it, I found my 350th PL refit from way back in 05. It's almost completed save for some paint and decals. That being said I'm gonna try and be more active on the forums because I went and bought another specifically to light.


----------



## Chrisisall

Way to go, Dan!:thumbsup:


----------



## Disco58

bert model maker said:


> Stevadore1 WHERE is fallon ?
> bert


Fallon Nevada, about 45 or 50 miles East of Reno. Latest home of what was formerly the United States Navy Fighter Weapons School, now formally known as United States Navy Strike Fighter Tactics Instructor program, affectionately referred to as TopGun. I miss Miramar and what it was <sigh>


----------



## bert model maker

I thought so. You have a PM Disco58
Bert


----------



## frogman

Hello folks, just got a Fujimi Spinner and a google search led me to your very interesting site. I am just going outside and may be some time.


----------



## Chrisisall

frogman said:


> Hello folks, just got a Fujimi Spinner


Oooooo, shiny! Make sure you post pictures of your build!:thumbsup:


----------



## jasonlee

Hello fellow Modelers!

I joined last night in hopes to reignite my interests with building & painting up kits. I recently saw a few Sideshow Marquettes’ specifically their Dinosauria line, and immediately got thinking... Why not build some large-scale Dino kits myself? I completed kits before but I wasn’t that happy with the end result. I didn’t dedicate enough time to them and wasn’t as focused on finishing them. Anyway, I was fortunate to find a Horizon Jurassic Park Brachio sold right off HobbyTalk. Should arrive in a few days and I hope to build him up on my weekends away from work. I’ve been doing a lot of research on building, painting, and the dinosaur itself. I want to bring a unique look to the Sauropod other than the movie brown or gray. I’m finishing him more as a Sauroposeidon versus a Brachiosaurus. Another reason why I joined is to be amongst the best in the hobby for tips, help, and advice. This is a great outsource for model builders and FAQs and I’m very happy I was able to join. It’s a pleasure to be here, please feel free to say hello! I will try to keep you posted on my kit and see you around!

-J.Lee


----------



## Bride Of Frankenstein

Hey there,
I am new here. How many posts do I need before I can start my own thread?

Thanks,

Judy


----------



## SJF

Welcome, everybody!

Bride: it's three posts, and you can start your own thread. 

Sean


----------



## Bride Of Frankenstein

Thanks Sean! Cant wait to get my thread started. This makes 4 posts.


----------



## thundercat

Hi Judy. Welcome to HT. My name is John.
What do you like building?


----------



## bhbs04

Just joined the site a few day's ago and wanted to say HI to all. I love to buy, sell, trade kit's and oh ya build some of them once in a blue moon.
Thanks for having me.

Bob :wave:


----------



## Disco58

Bride Of Frankenstein said:


> Hey there,
> I am new here. How many posts do I need before I can start my own thread?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Judy


Judy -- The generally accepted minimum is 100 if your first post is on Saturday (at least if it's PM, 150 in the AM)), the rest of the week varies by time and day, but if you post cool pics in your responses, sometimes we whittle it down to three...if it's Tuesday...between 3:00 and 3:15. See, we're flexible!


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome aboard Bob/bhbs04. I noticed you are in Palmdale. I would guess you mean CA out there in the high desert. I've been out there a half dozen times to support shuttle landings and was out there in '82 for the first shuttle landing. It certainly has changed in those 30 years and Palmdale and Lancaster are basically one big city it seems these days. Anyway, welcome to our club and let us see what you have occasionally built.


----------



## Bride Of Frankenstein

Thundercat - Thanks for the welcome. I have not built a model in a while but I have co-produced several such as the Den, the Parts Pit and the Iron Maiden. Right now I am working on building the LIS space pod with all the lighting and want to start a threat on my build. My fav is dioramas. 

Disco - Thanks for the breakdown. I'll have to keep that in mind when posting. :tongue:


----------



## mcdougall

Bride Of Frankenstein said:


> Thundercat - Thanks for the welcome. I have not built a model in a while but I have co-produced several such as the Den, the Parts Pit and the Iron Maiden. Right now I am working on building the LIS space pod with all the lighting and want to start a threat on my build. My fav is dioramas.
> 
> Disco - Thanks for the breakdown. I'll have to keep that in mind when posting. :tongue:


I bought the Iron Maiden from you a while ago Judy...Great kit...Welcome aboard :thumbsup:
oh and BTW that 3 post deal is to try and stop spammers from jumping in our pond:drunk:
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## Disco58

bhbs04 said:


> Just joined the site a few day's ago and wanted to say HI to all. I love to buy, sell, trade kit's and oh ya build some of them once in a blue moon.
> Thanks for having me.
> 
> Bob :wave:


welcome, and you have a PM


----------



## Jaxis

*Hi im new*

Hello. im new


----------



## Chrisisall

Jaxis said:


> Hello. im new


LOL, hi! More about you & your interests....?


----------



## Jaxis

Chrisisall said:


> LOL, hi! More about you & your interests....?


well im 26, i started my first model when i was about 12, and actually won 2nd place in a local contest. Havent really dont models in many years. Life and videos games kind of dragged me away from the. however, im interested in getting back into. Very fun and rewarding


----------



## Chrisisall

You know it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bec De Corbin

*New for 2012*

Hello. Now and then I step away from the workbench to surf the web.
Very new here and interested in restoration methods.


----------



## Paper Hollywood

Oh, OK. This is the members intro thread. Great forum, but the layout is taking some getting used to. My name's Wade and I am a confessed model enthusiast. I've run into HobbyTalk in search quite a few times and have caught mention of it over at nautilussubmarine.com, but for some reason I'm just now getting around to joining. After being a model builder as a kid I put such things aside for girls and full size cars in my teens, but after buying a 20th Anniversary Disney Nautilus miniature in the mid '90s I found myself drawn back into this stuff. I take an interest in most areas of models, miniatures and such. After discovering the interesting web culture of paper modeling I got into that and even run a link site on the subject. I think of card modeling as one of the great genres of miniature making and have way more model files on my computer than I will ever have time to build. For that matter I have a shelf full of plastic and resin models to get to as well. When I do, I'll probably be stopping in for tips and share a pic or two now and then.

Wade


----------



## Chrisisall

Welcome, Wade! This is the most diverse modeling place you could ever find.
Tips aplenty to be found!


----------



## William Kustes

*Blue Knight*

Hello all. I have been reorganizing our basement and I came across the 5 Aurora Knight models I had assembled LONG ago as a kid. I am now in the process of painting and reassembling the pieces. I recall that the instruction page for each included a history of the armor. I have 4 of the histories saved, but am looking for the history of the Blue Knight of Milan. Can anyone send this to me? Many thanks.
Bill Kustes


----------



## 69 charger fan

*new to hobby talk*

hello hobbytalk i,m new to the site and look forward to learn new things to improve my skills in this great hobby


----------



## Steveadore1

*Welcome Aboard*

I am fairly New as well. So far these guys and girls? well anyways everyone has been so helpful and if there is anything I can help with it would be an honor. 
Again Welcome. :wave:


----------



## 69 charger fan

thanks i like modeling the dukes of hazzard cars how can i make my own decals im still trying to get the hang of computers lol


----------



## Disco58

69 charger fan said:


> thanks i like modeling the dukes of hazzard cars how can i make my own decals I'm still trying to get the hang of computers lol


Making your own decals can be tricky enough on its own, even when you know your way around computer software. You want to try it while also trying to get the hang of computers? Definitely gotta give you credit for courage. If you're just copying a sheet, that's easy enough if you have a scanner, or have access to one. Or, if you just want to print straight text decals (which still have to be sized), that's not all that hard either. But doing what I do, pulling images off the internet, resizing them and then making decals is a whole 'nother story! I use Gimp, Picasa and Windows Word for what I do, and I fight it all the time. There are other programs out there for imaging, but I don't know what they might be.


----------



## bert model maker

69Chargerfan, are you a member of DODGECHARGER.COM by any chance ?


----------



## 69 charger fan

no i have,nt but will be going there next thanks


----------



## bert model maker

Are you going to be using your same name there as you are here ? I am Model maker there as well.


----------



## 69 charger fan

probably will if its there


----------



## phayanak

*Lon Chaney "A Blind Bargain" model kit.*

Hello everyone. 
This is my first post, and I hope it's a successful one. 
I'm brand new here, but am hoping that maybe someone can help me find 
the model kit that I'm looking for. 
I am seeking to purchase a garage model kit 
of *Lon Chaney* as the ape man from an old silent film called 
"_*A Blind Bargain*_". 
I understand that there are at least two models on the market; 
one a full figured (1/8 scale) diorama, 
and the other a 1/8 scale resin bust. 
I haven't had any luck finding either kit to purchase. C
an anyone point me to a contact where I could purchase either or both kits? Thank you for your help. 
Sincerely, 
Jonathan :hat:


----------



## Disco58

Here's one, third row from the bottom
http://www.resinfromthegrave.tv/
and this one from Silver Screen Icons, and the contact is [email protected]


----------



## Sevaa

Hello Everyone..

I'm new to this community , I joined to show off my projects , get tips and share any tips that I may come across in my projects. I have not done a model since I was 7 years old with my father. Finally (20 years later) I went out and bought me some supplies and a kit to get going again.

'66 Oldsmobile 442  Should be a beauty.

Couple of questions .. Is it ok for me to start a project thread? If so , where would be the appropriate parent forum for that. 2nd question , is there a way to order thread posts in ascending order , #1-#100 for example instead of #100-#1

Edit: Never mind on the thread order question , I figured that one out in my settings


----------



## Disco58

Sevaa said:


> Couple of questions .. Is it ok for me to start a project thread?


 Yes, you have enough reply posts to start one of your own. Here's the link to the model car forum. Once there you can figure out how to maneuver around easily enough to the home page and other forums. This site is laid out pretty well, so there really not that much 'figuring things out' like there is with so many others.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=312


----------



## BiggDave51

Hi, new here. Took delivery of the new Moebius Navistar Lonestar last week. Looks great, still collecting painst for it, but hope to start it soon. About time someone built a completely new moulding of a truck kit and hope they do more.


----------



## garmtn

*Plastic Model "Rocket Conversion"*

Hi, I'm new to this forum and wanted to get some feedback on a "unique" crafting idea. In other words, it's been done before but, not by many. I'm into model rocketry and wanted to convert a standard plastic model, the "Apollo 27", to fly w/a solid fuel motor. This particular modelhas the ability to accept up to five rocket motors. Just wanted some tips on the conversion and stability.


----------



## rkoenn

garmtn said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum and wanted to get some feedback on a "unique" crafting idea. In other words, it's been done before but, not by many. I'm into model rocketry and wanted to convert a standard plastic model, the "Apollo 27", to fly w/a solid fuel motor. This particular modelhas the ability to accept up to five rocket motors. Just wanted some tips on the conversion and stability.


Another fellow model rocketeer! Welcome aboard. I've been building and flying model rockets since about 1967, time flies when you are having fun. I've certainly seen changes in the hobby, particularly in the power category. I've built my share of plastic model conversions and I've seen a whole bunch of them at contests. That conversion is probably doable but I don't think I'd try for 5 engines. Those outboard strap ons could present problems. I have the kit but haven't opened it and plan on simply a display model when I do it. It it isn't too heavy then a C ought to loft it. If it is heavy you may need a D. I converted a couple of Pilgrim Observers years ago and used a D and basically attached a booster module with clear fins below the Pilgrim. You may need to add some type of clear plastic on the strap ons for stability, I don't know. And have you ever converted a plastic model before? You need to add some internal cardboard tubing to protect the plastic, that is absolutely required. When/if you do it post your build and at a minimum post pics of the finished product. Good luck and again, welcome aboard.


----------



## Video Workbench

Hello.

Checking in here

I sell a line of model kit instructional DVDs under the name Video Workbench.

They have been around since 1992 and are now being sold as both DVDs and digital downloads.

You can find out a little more about the series by clicking HERE.

They are in the middle of getting a "facelift" sort-of-speak. To make the packaging and content a little more currant.

Thanks for having me here.


----------



## garmtn

*Plastic Model "Rocket Conversion"*

In answer to your question, no this won't b my first attempt. Converted a 148th scale Saturn V to fly on a E-30. Unfortunately "CATO'D" ON THE PAD. Sent a piece of plastic shrapnel over 30', which clipped a member in the ear. Only a nick but, besides the point. So well aware of the dangers. Thanx for feedback. Glenn


----------



## garmtn

Going to try my hand @ a car model too, from my favorite designer, Ed "Big Daddy"Roth. It's going in our 4H Fair. Which one? The Beatnik Bandit.


----------



## Steveadore1

*Awesome*

Thank you for posting your DVD I am so going to purchase it. 

Thank you, 
Steve Fallon NV:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn

garmtn said:


> In answer to your question, no this won't b my first attempt. Converted a 148th scale Saturn V to fly on a E-30. Unfortunately "CATO'D" ON THE PAD. Sent a piece of plastic shrapnel over 30', which clipped a member in the ear. Only a nick but, besides the point. So well aware of the dangers. Thanx for feedback. Glenn


Do you mean a 1/144 Saturn? I've done 3 or 4 of those over the years and I did blow one up with a D12, I even got a real time picture of the engine catoing and the rocket starting to come apart. I ought to post it, those freak cato shots I get every once in a while are really cool. I also did a 5 mini-B conversion of one of those with the mini-Bs sticking out the 5 F-1 engine nozzles way out the rear. I entered it in plastic model at a NARAM back around 1978 or so. Suffice to say the engines didn't ignite at the same time and I think 1 or 2 didn't ignite at all. It kind of went up the rod, angled off the tip and shot about 40 feet ovet the launch area and flopped down under the judges table. At least it didn't hurt anyone. I've seen lots of crazy rocket stuff over the last 45 or so years and still enjoy watching and doing it.


----------



## lmgoldstein

*Spock*

I have one quick question. I have a Star Trek First Officer Mr. Spock Special Collector's Edition (8704) by AMT. Does anybody know the type of color used for the tunic? I know it's blue, but any particular shade?

Thanks


----------



## baron103

*Greetings*

I am getting back into my modeling after about 40 yrs. I am quite sure one or two things have changed.
Brief history, I am a retired USN Chief Petty Officer with 22 Yrs of service. Aside from a few shore tours, my career took me either to a F-14 Squadron (x3) or an Aircraft Carrier (x5). Did three Persian Gulf tours, both Gulf Wars and that little thing in Bosnia. I might be going to Kuwait City or Iraq to work for a Civilian Defense Contractor and believe me, it's not the view or the weather that I would go back to the Mid-East for.
Anyhow, I'm glad to be a part of the group and I will be asking a lot of questions like the one below. Thanks for the welcome aboard. By the way, if any of you folks need information on F-14's or Carriers (Paint schemes, unclassified tech data, etc.), I'm sure I can help you out.

What would be a good air compressor and Airbrush I can start with that will take me from beginner to Intermediate or higher. I'm not looking for the most expensive models. I am looking for the best quality for the lowest cost. Thanks

Baron


----------



## garmtn

I've got a very unique video on "you tube", of my rocket, u should check out. Go look up Naram 51 there, and "first." (it should come up automatically. "Space Man Spiff" rocket, 3-engine cluster came apart and was video'd by rocket on pad w/camera. Would love to see your CATO'S TOO. TTY Glenn


----------



## Kitman

*General occasional hobbyist*

Hello all hobbyists ! I am new to this forum and hope I may participate in
discussions here - at least some time. My hobby interests are rather diverse
and have covered plastic models, steam engines, rockets, UFOs, computer
game programming, Meccano etc. :wave:


----------



## Paleodave

*returning hobbyist*

Hello everyone,
Like so many others, I'm also returning to plastic modeling after about 30 years. Built mostly Aurora models as a kid, including many of the classics such as the monsters and sci-fi craft. Later as a teenager, I focused mostly on military vehicles, dioramas, grabbed several of the Aurora kits from a hobby store that closed out, and of course Star Wars, Battlestar Galactica, and Star Trek movie models. Now finally I can get back to kits that I constructed long ago. Been slowly getting older Aurora kits and some recent reissues. For the moment, I'd like to work on sci-fi and classic Aurora monster kits. Will take some time to relearn the old techniques, but happy to see that as I read many things are becoming familiar again. Looking forward to the models once I set up my workspace!


----------



## SanwaSup

*New to paints*

Hello just joined as I'll be painting my first model and looking for the wisdom from experinced. I picked model making as a hobby because it doesn't involve staring into a computer screen and can be done at home.


----------



## jadejade128

*hi there!*

hi everyone just saying hello and thanks for welcoming me in this forum.


----------



## JonnyC

*NEWS FLASH! Old Guy Loves Model Kits, Comes Home...Pictures At 11:00*

Hello all... Just another new kid on the block. I appreciate your welcoming me back to the modeling fold. Been many, many years since I've done any modeling, but as a youngster I was an avid Aurora figure-kit enthusiast. Recently my interest has been rekindled and have started collecting built-ups. At 60 years, I'm afraid I don't have the steady-hand to do the work myself, but I still enjoy the work of other modelers. Maybe I'll connect with someone who has some they wish to part with. I will also be looking for "parts" from vintage kits that I can use for restoration work.


----------



## Lukey

Hey all! Im the newbie, been building model cars since i was 8, i am now 30. I got out of it about 10 years ago and recently started playing again. Hoping to learn alot from you guys.


----------



## Conway

Hey all, I'm the newwest new guy now. Been building models on and off now, just want to learn some new tips and tricks while I build these on deployments to keep my sanity.


----------



## kevinlewis

*OH NO! Not another NEW guy!*

yeah, that I am...Just another new guy on the board, LOL. I build alot of figure kits, some kit bashing and some sci-fi spaceships. I am really into turning an out of the box build into a diorama. Oh, and LOTS of monsters...yeah I likes my monsters!


----------



## benwason

Hey, Another newbie  Cars and bikes are my kinda area.. mainly on here to get help with tips and ways to improve my models


----------



## rubbishmodeller

*rubbishmodeller*

Morning everyone. Retired old gimmer returning to railway modelling after a very long time. Scenic and building skills ok but lost on electrics. looking for advice on wiring street lights, soldering resistors etc

All the best


----------



## merkin63

*Hello guys,and girls.:~D*

I really like the hobby talk forums and only post on the SSM boards and have not posted on FSM or Cult's boards for quite awhile but want to make this my new main home.I am 48 years young and think this would be a better fit for me.
I build a lot of realspace,sci-fi,and WW2 and modern warbirds.I was in VT-27 in the early 80's as a Aircrew survival tech,or PR which stands for parachute rigger.I was in VT-27 just as they were phasing out my beloved T-28 B Trojans in favor of the toy like looking Beechcraft T-34 Mentor.Pleased to meet you all!:~D


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome aboard Merkin. I also post on SSM as well as The Clubhouse (and FB when I finish something). Your interests in realspace and scifi are mine also and I have a passing interest in WW2 aircraft which I have a stack of. But my other geeky interests are classic horror and comic book characters as well. The things I enjoyed some 45+ years ago when I first started modeling.


----------



## MRM

*HELP! - Looking For Part for my 16" Robby*

Hi All,

My 1984 Masudaya "Robby the Robot" (1/5 scale/16") has lost one of it's three sensors. This is one of the small, clear, circular parts, that are attached to the top of it's head (inside dome). Does anyone here know where I can find one?

Thanks!


----------



## Katesminis

*model scale lover*

I am a newbee and wanted to say hello. I have a great website with tons of diorama accessories for 1:24, 1:18, 1:32, 1:87 scale scenes. looking to connect with fellow mini model lovers. thanks


----------



## jojo

*Hello ,*

I love the huge variety offered on this forum and hope to learn a lot. I restore older type tonka and buddy l . The older the better. cheers jo:wave:


----------



## Bladerunner

*Hello all I'm a new member to this site*

Hello all 

I am a new member to this site. I am a Fine Arts graduate and draw and paint but now also getting back into model making which I use to do as part of my love of roleplaying games and wargaming. I am particularly interested in sci fi modelling at present including scratchbuild projects and customising pre existing kits and figures. I am a quite a novice in the model making department but just enjoy it. I have started to make a scratchbuild Star Wars Star Destroyer. Its a little over 3 ft. I aim to post some pics at some point. 

I am particularly interested in meeting other modelers in London and South of England. I'm very into Star Wars, Aliens, Bladerunner and other sci fi at present. 

Hope to get inspired and meet other model makers. Also interested clubs and socities in London who sci fi model and meeting up at sci fi and gaming conventions. 

Jeremy :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

hello 
trying to find paint mixer for testors small bottel


----------



## Bellerophon

*Greetings and felicitations! Tally-ho!*

Hi, I'm new to this forum though I've peeked in from time to time the last couple years. I model practically anything--about the only subject I never did might be big rigs. I'm particularly into sci-fi (my handle is the lost starship from _Forbidden Planet_) and am pretty active on the Starship Modeler forum. Right now I'm working on a lighted, motorized Pegasus 1/48 Martian War Machine. I'll post about that separately in sci-fi modeling.

Here's hoping to see some cool stuff here (as long as it doesn't cut into my modeling time too much).


----------



## bert model maker

welcome to HobbyTalk Bellerophon
Bert
Model Maker


----------



## Phibes73

*Aurora Monster Parts!*

Hello everybody! I see a few familiar names and faces here! Just a reminder that the 'Aurora Monster Parts' catalog is available on ebay now. Many new parts and a great cover story. Thanx so much, Dr. Phibes.


----------



## Schmooze

Hello everyone. I'm a new member and just want to introduce myself, and my interest in model making of various genres and scales. Look forward to contributing!


----------



## JenaLove

Hello Everyone,

Jena here, I've just signed in just today. I hope to know everyone in the future 

Best regards to all.


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to Hobbytalk jena.


----------



## gregplx

*Hi, everybody*

New member, just got back to putting more pin strips on my model cars. 
Good to see other people still are into modelling.
I'm Greg.


----------



## timbit

hi my name is tim now i can talk to others that makes kits and thank you to every body out ther


----------



## cylon

*New Member - Viper MK VII*

Happy to join Hobbytalk and see all the awesomeness and learn form you guys and gals! 
Here are a couple shots of Moebius' Battlestar Galactica's Viper MK VII I recently finished. I really enjoyed this build. I drilled out the gun barrels and added some of my own detail to help it along. I painted the clear base from the inside - hand painted the land masses, masked them off and sprayed the blue water over the back of it. Hope you like it!


----------



## Vintageracr59

*Tribute/Fantasy NASCARs*

Newbie here. I build mostly in NASCAR related venues, specifically in
the Tribute/Fantasy area. Combining 60's era decals with 90's era cars, etc..
More fun and allows for a greater latitude in building style & creativity.

Here are a couple examples...


----------



## dukeofearl

*new member*

Hello I have just come across your site and I choose to join your group. I have been building model cars since 1958 and have been building model police cruisers for the past 40 yrs. I especially have a soft spot for vintage police cruisers and would appreaciate seeing photos of old police cars. I have built many of my models from photos I have seen on the internet. If you are interested in seeing some of my work check my flickr site cmcharlesmillar. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Elder928

*Starting over again*

Greetings,
I am in the process of re-joining the modeling community. I have always loved cars and as a young boy model cars was my own way of building my dream collection. I always enjoyed having the option of folowing the standard build process or making my imagination a reality.
Later in life I learned it was a great way to unwind and relax. Now that I am re-joining this great craft I am taking my skills to the next level and I'm learing to airbrush. With that said I will be looking for advise on materials and ways to help develop a professional product.
Having this web site has already been a great help. I look forward to meeting and sharing experiences (good and bad) that will help each other enjoy and perfect what we all enjoy.

Thank s
Elder928


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome to the asylum Elder. I do an occasional car while my primary likes are the classic monsters and scifi genres. Do you do stock type cars or the more esoteric things like Tom Daniels and Big Daddy creations? I do like to do the latter as I did those back when I was a kid too. I have many in my stack for future builds. There is also a section dedicated to cars you might enjoy.


----------



## jdinsavga

*New member from Savannah, GA*

Hi y'all.....

My name is Jon, I'm retired and live in Savannah, GA. I built models as a kid, like a lotta guys, then drifted away. Just got back into it in recent years.

I'm retired military and fed employee. I was in 'Nam with the Marine Corps in the 60's, later finished up my time in the GA Air Nat'l Guard. Worked a variety of civilian jobs, was in land surveying for over 20 years. Besides modeling, I enjoy reading, classic movies, old time Rock'n Roll (with great sadness, I note the passing of Dick Clark), handgun target shooting, and a little fishing.

My favorite modeling subjects are old race cars (any type of racer, 1920-1970), golden age aircraft, classic cars, classic hot rods, and the occaisional tall ship.

Looking forward to seeing all the good stuff on this site.

Jon


----------



## Harold

*Hola, fellow Model builders!*

Hello All.!:wave:
Model building is a life long enjoyment for me. Now that I have the time and resources, I want to take it to the next level. I'm looking to trade techniques and ideas so I can improve my model building and painting skills. 
What do I build? Well, I like WWII aircraft, armor, sci-fi, and I am a tabletop wargamer (Warhammer 40K, Lord of The Rings). I just received both of the Viper fighter models from Mobeius, along with the Cylon raider, and the Galactica. 
About me- I'm retired Navy, going to college to prepare for my second career. 
I look forward to getting know everyone on the boards.
Cheers!
-Harold:dude:


----------



## Rascak

*Hello!*

Hi,

My names Chase and I'm new to the forum,obviously lol. Anyways I'm 24 and Aviation Industry. 

I haven't modeled for about 5 years, but I've gotten back into it full blown. I used to paint brush my stuff but now I've gotten a Iwata Dual Action Eclipse hpcs and man it does wonders even for someone who's never used one. 

Right now I'm working on a 68 challenger (revell) and a 43 mercury (revell). 

Thanks for reading hope to see you guys around the forums. 

P.s. I live in Houston tx.


----------



## Sgthawker

*Hello from New Jersey!*

I am getting back into modelling after a long (unfortunate) hiatus . I saw a lit model on youtube and thought, WOW, I can do that. :thumbsup:

I was a HAWK missile system mechanic in the Army, and I got a chance to see A-10 Warthogs and F-15 Eagles doing maneuvers!  It was awesome, so I would like to build airplanes, civilian and military, and spacecraft.


----------



## kenofyork

*Modeling semi-pro*

Hi guys, just found this forum and wanted to look around a bit. I started with all sorts of models, then drifted into wargame models, and now veering sharply into 1/32 slot cars. Trying to make some custom kits out of models or die cast or anything else I can find!

I have a small injection molder and make a few custom parts to sell. Always looking for something new to tackle.

My current goal is to make a 1/32 scale 1970 Mercury Cyclone, 1970 Torino Fastback, and 1972 Gran Torino resin body for slot car racing. It is going to be a fun ride!

My blog is here:

http://proxiemodels.blogspot.com/


----------



## mack29

*Greetings from sunny Manchester (UK)*

Hi

My name is Barry and I am a regular contributor to Science Fiction and Fantasy Modeller magazine. I have been building models all my life and have a particular interest in figures and dioramas, but will turn my hand to most things.

Take care and have a great day


----------



## MitchPD3

Reported posts


----------



## billitopss

*In my opinion, you on a false way.*

I consider, that you commit an error. Write to me in PM, we will discuss.


----------



## Carwyn

Hello everyone I'm Carwyn. I like to spend my time building models physical and CG. I'm looking forward to chatting with you all sharing and learning new processes and ideas. :wave:


----------



## LCARS

*Introduction*

Hello All,
Looking forward to meeting some of you. Really looking for the kind of inside info one can only obtain through interest specific networking via forums like this one.

I love sci-fi model building, Star Trek especially. I've model building all my life, but have never attended events like WonderFest or anything similar. I'm always looking to improve my skills (despite the fact I don't spend the time I would like trying. 

I hope its appropriate to ask my first question here, does anyone know where I can purchase the Starcrafts TOS:18 dreadnought conversion kit? I've looked around and all I've found so far was the Constitution Class conversion for the Polar Lights 1/1000 kit offered on FederationModels.com

Thanks & I hope to get to know many of you.


----------



## swbbat

*modeling*

Hello all
I was looking for some type of forum on modeling and came across this
site. Looks to be great place. I am mostly interested in vinyl and resin 
character (superhero) models at this time, with my interests also moving towards the moebius line of styrene kits. 
They have been putting out some nice looking kits. 

I've been building models off and on for about 20 years. I'm hoping to get
alot of pointers and ideas from this forum. Just from my initial browsing, i've
seen some really nice stuff.

scott


----------



## florjon

Hi all

I'm pretty new to modelling, but i think i'm doing allright.
Only real problem i have is the where to place the finished kits


----------



## rkoenn

florjon said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm pretty new to modelling, but i think i'm doing allright.
> Only real problem i have is the where to place the finished kits


Welcome aboard, you must be married then! I have a room in the house where I display my models but I would love to put some in the living room. That is verboten by my wife. She likes my modeling hobby and is proud of the work I do but she doesn't want them in the common area. Post some pics of what you've been up to when you get a chance.


----------



## Lump

*Lump, new guy, needs guidance with vintage kits*

Hello folks. I need your help, please. 

I'm in my late 50's, and USED to be a builder of model kits in the 1960's. Then I graduated into building real hot rods and muscle cars, etc. But I still have memories of cool model kits I built about a million years ago...or kits that I wanted but never got. 

Recently I answered an ad for the estate of an old hot rodder, and since I was about the only guy who showed up, I ended up buying just about the entire estate, with my best friend as my partner. But mixed in with all the real car parts were dozens and dozens and dozens of vintage model cars, kits, and spare parts. These model cars, etc, date from the late 1950's through the 1960's, with some few units newer than that. 

I was going to post some photos to show you, but apparently new guys are not allowed. Sorry. 

Anyway, I really need some guidance on connecting with experts who can help me to identify these models, and give me some advice on how to deal with them. I might choose to keep a very few...but there are WAY too many of them, including 1/8th scale models, old race cars, and...well, you get the idea. 

I will appreciate any advice you can give me. 

Thank you. -------Lump


----------



## hal9001

Welcome Lump! While I know nothing about car kits I would suggest posting in the Model Car threads and see what kinda help you get there. That's probably your best bet.

Good luck and hope you get what you need here at Hobby Talk!

hal9001-


----------



## mcdougall

Lump said:


> Hello folks. I need your help, please.
> 
> I'm in my late 50's, and USED to be a builder of model kits in the 1960's. Then I graduated into building real hot rods and muscle cars, etc. But I still have memories of cool model kits I built about a million years ago...or kits that I wanted but never got.
> 
> Recently I answered an ad for the estate of an old hot rodder, and since I was about the only guy who showed up, I ended up buying just about the entire estate, with my best friend as my partner. But mixed in with all the real car parts were dozens and dozens and dozens of vintage model cars, kits, and spare parts. These model cars, etc, date from the late 1950's through the 1960's, with some few units newer than that.
> 
> I was going to post some photos to show you, but apparently new guys are not allowed. Sorry.
> 
> Anyway, I really need some guidance on connecting with experts who can help me to identify these models, and give me some advice on how to deal with them. I might choose to keep a very few...but there are WAY too many of them, including 1/8th scale models, old race cars, and...well, you get the idea.
> 
> I will appreciate any advice you can give me.
> 
> Thank you. -------Lump


Hal's right check out this forum...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=312

...and welcome aboard !
Mcdee


----------



## Lump

Thanks so much, guys. I'm going to need to make a few more posts, until it becomes ok for me to post some photos. I understand the need for caution with new guys; I am a moderator myself on the Garage Journal forum. So I am perfectly content to follow the rules, no problem. 

Cheers!


----------



## madlou2

Hello to all....I'm just getting into model building after completing my Lionel Train layout.
I have the polar lights monster car series (Dracula's Dragster) and all the others. Completed the Guillotine and Morbius Gigantic Frankenstein. Had all those kits when I was a kid. Post pictures as soon as allowed too. Right now I'm looking for photos of these models finished. This site seems like a good place to start.


----------



## Shadowjohn

*Hello from Cleveland Ohio*

Getting back into the hobby after 36 years! Look forward to finding great new ideas and info here!


----------



## our86ss

hello,my name is bubba,ive been building and collecting for 50yrs. i live in oakland,md. there seem to be nobody with a normal hobby like ours up here in the sticks. i have some where in the naborhood of 20,000to 30,000models. thats plastic, promos,diecast,trucks and tractors and hotwheels.i also have a few 1.1cars too.i own and operate a small family buffalo wing restaurant. BUBBAS WINGS. have a good day bubba


----------



## bert model maker

WELCOME to HobbyTalk one & all, if you want to share ideas, aske a question ,or even answer a question, you have joined the right place. We have some experts in all subjects that concern our wonderful hobby as well as real life celebrity model builders who are members here.
Bert
Model maker


----------



## Lump

*Lump says thanks!*

Thanks to McDee and Hal. I did finally manage to post some photos on the forum you suggested, and some folks are starting to respond. Some day I will get better at finding the threads which I am subscribed to _(right now, I stumble around for several minutes before I can find them)._ Then it will be easier. But, I like it here. Thanks.


----------



## Bennymac

*Hi all*

So I am just starting to get into model cars and am enjoying it a lot, I have almost finished my first model ( 69 ford Tarino) using createx paint and was wondering what is the best clear coat to use? 
I have been watching dr cranky on YouTube and he uses DuPont Acrylic clear trim and jam but I am having a lot of trouble finding it in Australia. I have used Mr Hobby clear but it's not as shiny as other models I have seen.
Any help would be great thx
And also does anyone clear coat over chrome pieces for protection or is that a no go?


----------



## rkoenn

Bennymac said:


> So I am just starting to get into model cars and am enjoying it a lot, I have almost finished my first model ( 69 ford Tarino) using createx paint and was wondering what is the best clear coat to use?
> I have been watching dr cranky on YouTube and he uses DuPont Acrylic clear trim and jam but I am having a lot of trouble finding it in Australia. I have used Mr Hobby clear but it's not as shiny as other models I have seen.
> Any help would be great thx
> And also does anyone clear coat over chrome pieces for protection or is that a no go?


Welcome aboard. I'm sure there are other suggestions for a clear coat and I am sure something like Testors gloss clear or such would work but I have been using Future acrylic floor wax on many of my models I want a gloss finish on. I used it as a final coat on my Moebius Hudson Hornet even though the lacquer and enamel primary colors were very high gloss to begin with. And what I did was to airbrush it over the entire body, with the glass in place and even over the Alclad chrome parts, and then covered it with a box overnight. I was very happy with the finish it provided. It works great on clear parts and can even hide minor blemishes.


----------



## [email protected]

*First Model*

I just worked on and basically completed my very first model over the Christmas holidays.


----------



## philj

Hello to All 
Look forward to sharing thoughts and ideas


----------



## forenza

*hello*

i like to say hi, can sumeone help me i need lighting kit 4 the b9 robot poler lights 1-24.we site or if sumeone has one.thank :wave:u


----------



## Crazyfellow1

Another new member here, I was always intrested in model making and I finally decided "why not try it?".


----------



## carmad1957

Wanted to say howdy to all ya wild & crazy plastic-crafters on the forum! New member here and just saying hello and getting my feet wet with getting involved. I'm from Oklahoma City, and I began my journey into this wonderful hobby in '03. Haven't really completed a lot of builds, but enjoy each and every one of them. The bulk of my builds fall into the "roundy-rounder" asphalt/dirt category, or (my favorite!) the ground poundin' 1/4 milers. On the bench right now I've got a Jungle Jim styled F/C build I've been putzin with and it's coming along fairly well. Being a new member, the forum won't allow me any image posts of it, so I'll put up a few when I can under the right category. 
There's an NNL meet mid- July here in OKC and I'm hoping to have it wrapped up by then and get it on a table. This is NO rivet-countin' accurate replica in any way shape or form- just a fun build how I wanted to do it so don't be too harsh on me when I start posting! I'm trying to marry some old-skool and modern day elements together into this car, so no tellin' how it's actually gonna end up.
Seems like all these "kit" funny cars sit the rear end up way too high, so I hacked and whacked on it and finally got it settled down the way I wanted- nice and l-o-w. Created a few issues I had to deal with but so far so good I think.

I also plan on doing the bumpers in BMF, but I'm not confident at all on how to make these compound corners work out smoothly- so any tips or advice on that matter from you master-crafters out there would be verrrry appreciated!!
The paint is HOK cobalt blue fine metallic lacquer and I decided to go with no intercoats or clears this go around. Wanted to see how well I could polish just the lacquer out and I'm fairly pleased with it so far. I could have gotten a little more depth with a few coats of clear I think, but oh well~ I have the coarse polishing done, got most of the decals laid on so now I can finish out the graphics, start the final polishing steps, and then a few coats of rubbed canuba wax for the finished product. 
Hopefully I'll have an update with photos later this week and as always, please share any comments or suggestions you may have.
Thanks guys,
Kevin C. :thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

I like to welcome myself to this forum. I have been modelling since 2002. My main interest has been 1/35 scale modern military subjects. My preference has always been scratch building and mostly heavy or light modification of model kits. Just rescently I have gone over to 1/24 scale trucks and vans. Been building trucks since Janurary of 2011. So I hope to share my work with you all.


----------



## whiskeyrat

*Hello Fellow Modelers!*

Happy to join this awesome community. I have been building models for many years but never had the guts to put my work up for display, but now finally I think my models are getting good enough to let others give their opinions. Please check out my photos and tell me what you think... both good and bad! I'm always looking to improve! Happy modeling everyone!

Whiskeyrat


----------



## D-Stroke

*From Bath NY Thanks!*

Been looking for a new place to post, so many site are all talk and no builds.
I love to see the work of other builder and the thing they are doing.
I don't do a lot of taking when i post ( a picture is worth a thousand words ) But
i do answer question and ask them. Thanks Brothers i'll be looking in.:wave:


----------



## joeym

I am new here and happy to have found this forum. Thanks for allowing me to join.


----------



## joeym

I am new here. I am happy to have foind this forum. Thanks for allowing me to join.


----------



## MKnorr

Hello,
I just joined this forum after looking at Trekmodeler's Enterprise painting. Very impressive work indeed.:thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler

joeym said:


> I am new here. I am happy to have foind this forum. Thanks for allowing me to join.


Aha, you just joined and have already learned the mastery of the double posting. Soon you will be able to foul up as well as the rest of us at this rate !! Congratulations and welcome aboard :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Grahamjohn

Hi I have just become a member and thought Ill introduce myself. I like doing all types of models I am currently building a large Lancaster bomber, I have already made H.M.S Victory which is over a meter long and the masts go up a long way. At the top of my stairs hanging is a Spitfire and I have got a Hurricane kit already, these take time cause they are made out of wood. I also make the occasional plastic kit, I built the Titanic for one of my cousins son. Hope to get to know some of you soon.


----------



## tronus

Thanks for your hospitality. This is the only forum I have joined. I have an obsession for vintage die-cast cars (pre 1950 and especially from late 19th century with the invention of the automobile through the exciting transition of the more classic cars of the 30's). My collection extends to to models of these cars, generally from 1:24 scale up to the large 1:8 scale of the sought after and wonderful Pocher classic series. Thank you for having me.


----------



## bert model maker

Grahamjohn said:


> Hi I have just become a member and thought Ill introduce myself. I like doing all types of models I am currently building a large Lancaster bomber, I have already made H.M.S Victory which is over a meter long and the masts go up a long way. At the top of my stairs hanging is a Spitfire and I have got a Hurricane kit already, these take time cause they are made out of wood. I also make the occasional plastic kit, I built the Titanic for one of my cousins son. Hope to get to know some of you soon.


Welcome to the HobbyTalk forums:wave: I like the Titanic also & would like to build a large model of the Titanic. How big was your Titanic if you don't mind my asking ? I was looking at a commissioned build of the Titanic for a future purchase and it WAS pricey, It was $10,000.000 completley built and was 6 feet long as well. The photos were outstanding showing every little detail.
Bert
Model maker


----------



## TexFX

*Hi, I'm Tex*

Hey guys, I'm "Tex" Greene and I make GKs and bash/dioramas from existing kits... Aurora monster and Big Daddy Roth oriented. My focus is on characters only - no trains, planes or ships and I only use cars/hot rods/spaceships as props in the kit bashes. 

If anybody here has similar obsessions please check out my stuff below - I'm interested in swaps/trades for kool garage kits...

whoops... can't post my urls until I have 5 posts. Anyway feel free to email me at [email protected]... Thanks all!


----------



## hal9001

Howdy Tex! How y'all? Welcome aboard, hope you have a good time!

hal9001-


----------



## blackknight2001

Hello from 'sunny' Hastings, site of the famous Battle Of... I'm better at talking a good model than actually sticking bits together, but I do have quite an impressive collection of slightly started kits... 

I am a science fiction fan and a bit of a rotor nut, and also (start to :-( ) build jet fighters and AFVs as well - definitely a jack of all trades, and certainly not a master at any.
I found the HobbyTalk forum by following a link from someone who is also a member at the Starship Modeller forum, but I won't say who cos I don't want to get him (or was it her?) in trouble for dragging the riff-raff along  .

(I should apologise straight away for my sense of "humour" - I blame my parents. Well, someone's gotta get the 'credit' for it... The phrase "marching to the beat of a different drummer" applies - a couple of people have called it 'quirky, but most of the people who know me prefer the much more short-and-sweet 'weird').
I do my best to 'sanity-check' my posts and hopefully prevent anyone taking offence when none is intended, but if I do offend or insult it will. be either (a) accidental and unintended or (b) deliberate and probably driven by intense jealousy (and probably the last thing I'd be allowed to post  )

TTFN,

Jeff


----------



## the Dabbler

Hello Blacknight2001,
You are just what we need around here, more Riff-Raff. Why if it wasn't for Riff-Raff where would we all be ? OK, Don't answer that...Moving right along... 
We're glad to have you, DON'T forget to show us your work, we may need a good laugh. :lol:


----------



## mcdougall

Right you are Dabs:thumbsup:....
....nothing a few Fireworks won't take care of :drunk:











Denis


----------



## sjames7154

*james7154*

hello all out there,im from the uk,does anyone know where i can get the m41a pulse rifle and flame thrower parts from the aoshima power loader,when i recieved mine they were missing,thanks.


----------



## kristylew74

*Weiner Moldy und his Blown Messa Schnitzel 109 Model*

Hey all. . . I have never been a member of a forum before, so forgive me if I seem a tad dense!!! A family friend gave me a few model's thinking I would make them with my son. She doesn't have any children, so she doesn't realize a 2 year old won't SIT and dedicate the time. . . .That being said, I looked them up on line and am realizing some of them may be worth money, but I don't know where or how to go about selling them. Does anyone have any advice, or want them themselves???? Here's what I have:

OH!!!!!! And the 2 from Dave's Set Deal's On Wheels were made in 1971

Weiner Moldy un his Blown Messa-Schitzzel 109 - Still in box and wrapping
Lucky Pieree of the Lafayette Escadrille - Still in box and wrapping
Flying Sub (from the show Voyage Under The Sea) - Still in box and wrapping
Republic XF-91 Thunderceptor

Thanks Everyone!!!!


----------



## wopachop

Hey my name is *** because im a smelly italian. I like to be silly and play. Should be at work right now and look im on the damn computer. For shame!!
Its the day after July 4th and most people are recovering from hangovers. Hahaha!! Suckers. Thats the benefit of drinking every night. I woke up feeling fan friekin tastic.

My hobbies include RC planes lately. Been toying around with LED lights. Like camping and dirt bikes and beer and chicks and anything green and lovely. 

peace


----------



## jlriley51

New to the site, thanks!


----------



## dge467

*Hello*

New to the site. Lots of great modelling here. Looking forward to learning tips and sharing pictures. I have been building since I was around 7 years old, and I am now in my 40's. Jeff


----------



## hal9001

Welcome Jeff! You're never too old to learn and never too old to teach.

hal9001-


----------



## gdawg

*Help, I can't read directions*

I recently bought a Tamiya Tyrell P34 Six Wheeler 1:12 model kit and all of the directions are in Japanese? I can't read them and can't return the model. I might be able to look at pictures for the build, but won't be able to paint it as it should be? Suggestions? I have contacted the seller and Tamiya, but haven't heard back yet. This kit was too expensive to just wing it.

Oh, and I am new to this, an old dog trying to figure out this site. I couldn't figure out how to do a new post and that is why this is a reply post?


----------



## Auroranut

Welcome gdawg. Yep- the reply button's the right way to go.
I built this kit years ago but unfortunately the instrux are long gone. 
Tamiya usually flag their colours on the sheet in a small hexagonal box with Tamiya paint codes. It's just a matter of taking the sheet in to the hobby shop and picking up the colours that are flagged.
I realise this might sound silly, but have you googled "Tamiya Tyrell instructions"? There's a few auto sites that are dedicated to instruction sheets and you might have luck...

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

I see you lurking Bud.
Come on in and say g'day...

Chris.


----------



## Dubau

*Hay all*

Hay y'all doing ? Name is Bud and I am 47 and been building models from the age of ........ I was young let's just say that. I live in the US.

I am new to the site and you can blame Auroranut for getting me here.

Hope to get to know all of you... ok most of you..... ok some of you..... maybe 1 or 2 of you....... 

I will build just about anything. I have not built anything in about 2 years or so and I REALY want to get back into it.

Y'all have a GREAT Day or Nite from where ever you live.


----------



## Dubau

Auroranut said:


> I see you lurking Bud.
> Come on in and say g'day...
> 
> Chris.


 g'day...


----------



## Auroranut

It's GREAT to see you here Bud!! :wave:
With your passion for odd kits you'll fit in here like a glove!!
Another mind to corrupt....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Dubau said:


> g'day...


----------



## Dubau

" Another mind to corrupt.... "

Sorry you are to late, been there and I LIKED IT ! :freak:


----------



## Auroranut

You're gonna fit in here just fine Bud....

Chris.


----------



## surfsup

Aw Gawd Chris now ya dun it. Ya left the Gate open and Bud walked in. Naughty Naughty. Anyway welcome aboard Bud and enjoy your stay with us.....Cheers mark


----------



## Dubau

Thanks Mark............... I think....


----------



## Dubau

Don't know where to post this but is there a way to set this up where I don't have to goto like page 8 to start it from the start of the post ?

Thanks all


----------



## Bluemeanie

*New Member*

Hey All, I'm stoppin here to say hi to everyone. :wave:
I've haven't built much for myself in the last nine years or so, but just got all of my kids into it in the last few weeks. Now I've got the bug again and looking around at what's on the market these days. 
I'm looking forward to getting caught up, and getting a little refresher on painting again. :tongue:
Thanks
Joshua


----------



## Chassoz

*New To Here*

G'Day from Oz,

I model trains.

Narrow gauge, HO Scale - Puffing Billy Railway.

Our local MR cLlub is conducting a Diorama competition using Ferrero Rocher chocolate boxes.

On a google search I found this Forun and started looking around for ideas. 

TYIA

Chassoz


----------



## mustanger

*New guy on this forum*

_*Hi all,

Just getting back into model-building after long absence. I'm glad I decided to take up the craft once again. Very different from the "old days".

I build 1/32 and 1/48 aircraft, WWII to present; 1/35 armor, WWII to present. Most subjects are Allies and NATO.*_


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome aboard Mustanger, from that name I would have thought you built car models with a preference for... tada...Mustangs! I suspect you will spend most of your time hanging out here in the aircraft group.


----------



## douglas611

Hello everyone new to hobby talk so just posting a quick hi.


----------



## wjplenge

Greetings Everyone!

I've been lurking on the boards for quite some time and figured it was about time to post an intro. I use to build a lot of models but haven't for the pasy 20 years or so. Last summer I saw a video on YouTube documenting the building of a 1/350th scale Enterprise NX-01 and the bug bit me again. Since then I've been acquiring models/parts for future builds as I equipped my workbenches (Modeling and electronics) and worked on some build plans. Primarily I work on Sci-Fi, mostly Star Trek, and comic or horror themed models.

Currently my most anticipated model is the release of the 1/350th scale classic Enterprise NCC-1701 (with no bloody A, B, C or D)

I especially enjoy the photos of the build ups and dioramas here. This is a seriously talented group. When I have some builds complete I'll post some photos and try not to let them be embaressments. 


Best,
Bill


----------



## Samhain

*Return to an old hobby of mine*

Hey everyone.

Just wanted to drop a line and introduce myself.

I just got back into plastic modelling after a 12+ year hiatus. I didn't want to give it up back in 99, but I had the chance to work over in the Middle East and due to that, I couldn't get the supplies I need to finish anything. Add to that the fact that I didn't want to risk shipping a $100+ model to the desert, where it could run the chance of sitting on a 125 deggree tarmac waiting to get sorted into the correct post box. 

Anyway, I'm working on a couple of models at this time including a Revell F-14, the mobeous Viper Mk II, and just finishing up the Polar Lights NX-01 1/1000 models. I am definitely out of practice and wanted to start on a couple of cheap models to begin with.

My next "BIG" project is going to be the Polar Lights Big-E with full azteking and lighting. I have wanted to do this kit for many years, but haven't had the chance yet. Hopefully I can make that happen this year after I finish my Master's degree.

Hope everyone has fun with their latest builds.


----------



## EastTxHippie

*self intro*

Howdy, y'all,

I'm back into models....again. I was heavily into them in the 60's as a kid. I got back into them in the 80's because I wanted to build the Three Fighting Men from Monogram. I built three copies and gave them all away to fellow Vietnam Vets. Now, I want to build one for myself. Any helpful information would be welcome.

I've been building Weird-Ohs from Hawk to get myself back in practice. I like building figures but will build just about anything. I just bought a bunch of dinosaur models on E-Bay to build with my grandkids.

Anyway, I'm here and hoping to pick up a few...or several pointers. Thanks, y'all.

Mac


----------



## Boomer49

*Just plain HI*

Hello all from the Philippines. Finally reached retirement and can bail into my collection and start building. Currently working on a 1:35 Academy Tiger I with complete interior. Went whole hog and bought all the PE for this endeavor and beginning to regret it. What a job it is turning out to be. Got the lower hull done now starting on the turret. Lots to go. Would put in a photo but gotta figure out how! Have a good one!


----------



## Allen109

*new guy from the middle*

Hi guys.Been modeling since I was 5,still at it.Currently have around 130 kits in my collection.30 under construction.Mostly WW2 German aircraft,getting into armor(Russian,German,American),sci-fi,and ships(mostly U.S. WW2).


----------



## Edubarca

Hello all and greetings from Colombia. Nice to be in this forum!!!! I am looking for the Revell kit of The Beatles, all four of them Anybody can help me?


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome aboard all you new comers. Getting back into modeling seems to be the thing these days. I think I returned to serious modeling about the time I turned 50, instead of Corvette I did models, it is cheaper! I never really gave it up but the seriousness started again at 50. When you guys get one built post some pics. We'd be happy to beat you up about your mistakes but are more likely to give you glorious accolades!


----------



## beerguy214

Hello.From Michigan


----------



## the Dabbler

Geez, regular chatterbox ain't he ? !


----------



## 006

I'm new. My understanding is that this is where one tell others about him or herself. I have ADHD. Excuse me a moment....

...OK, I'm back. 

I weigh 196 lbs. Did he just score a goal? Holy crap, I never thought that would go in. Sorry.. My focus is model car kits; some commercial airliners. 

...I said it's in the fridge on the second shelf behind the tupperware!.... sorry, wife asked a question. 

It's really hard to find the time I'd like to have for this hobby, but I stay with it nonetheless. My problem is that I have too many hobbies which all compete with one another during my very limited free time. 

..... Wow, they scored again. Unbelievable.... 

This forum looks really good. Discovered it by accident while Googling info on a particular paint before getting sidetracked by this website that converts English to Japanese. I can't really say if the translations actually make sense. I have never been to Japan... I think Japanese women are extremely attractive. I like sushi. I haven't had white tuna sushi in ages. There's tons of outstanding plastic model builders in Japan. If they had a plastic modeling event in the Olympics, I believe Japan would manhandle the rest of us with little effort... 

I really do have ADHD..... ever read the dictionary just for fun? It's cool to learn obscure words and just throw them in a sentence during casual conversation... you know, like saying something's "ephemeral" instead of temporary or short lived.... 

....but I end up forgetting most of the words anyway.


----------



## the Dabbler

Now here's a guy who fits right in here, completely addle-brained just like the rest of us ! !


----------



## mcdougall

You're right Dabs...one of us:thumbsup:
Just one question....
...Which is better...?
...ADHD....or....HDTV...?
Denis


----------



## the Dabbler

UM, I think it's DDT ? :freak:


----------



## 006

ADHD has its advantages, actually; especially if you're emphasis is the HD part such as me. 

I love the ADHD channel! Unfortunately, I miss a lot of shows... everything goes too fast.. and all over the place.

"Coming up next on the ADHD Channel.. thanks for watching. Join us next week when we... stay tuned for more after ... welcome back... goodnight for now!"


----------



## Malapais

*First Time*

Reply to all or some?


----------



## resinman

hello again just had to reregister due to computer issues. Name is John diaz I operate Resin Realities.
i have been involved in model kits most of my life and producing for the last 20 years. Look forward to seeing some buildups and making new friends here.
I like model kits


----------



## mcdougall

Welcome aboard John :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## lmagna

*Old new guy*

Hi
Just joined this site to get up to date with what people are doing and building. A number of years ago I put almost all of my modeling stuff away and paid attention to getting my family raised and dumb stuff like that.

Now I am retired and thinking of hauling out some of the old stuff and even possibly some of the old kits stockpiled from the last 20+ years and build a few here and there. Or buy some of the (EXPENSIVE) new stuff and see if I still retain and skills at all. {:^(

Looking forward to seeing what you people are building for ideas and inspiration.

Thanks

Lou


----------



## punkrockpub

Hi Everyone!!!!

I just joined up!!! I've been out of building models now for around 35 + years!!! Hopefully, I'll get back into the swing of things with some help from some of you pros out there!!! I've found some original (partly built) kits of mine from my youth in my parents house. It's the AMT Star Trek U.S.S. ENTERPRISE & ROMULAN BIRD OF PREY. I would like to rebuild these kits into "museum quality" standards. The Romulan ship is missing some parts, hopefully, I'll be able to replace them without buying a new reissue of the kit. I thank you all for allowing me into this forum and hope to hear some feedback at your conveniences!!!


----------



## J2 builder

*Hello All*

I haven't built very many models over the years but I really do enjoy it. I recently restored a 1967 Revell lunar module and command/service module, along with an AMT kit of the same era that featured Mercury Redstone and Atlas, Gemini, and Saturn 1B and Saturn V.

But my pride and joy is the 18 inch Moebius Jupiter 2 that I completed just over a year ago. I added my own special touches to it, along with custom lighting and it turned out quite special, if I do say so myself. I even made a video of it and posted it on youtube. When I am eligible, I will post a link to it.

My next project will be a 1/350 Enterprise which I ordered just today and am quite exicted to get started on. I plan to throw the kitchen sink at it with lighting and detailing. I was wondering if anyone here has built one of those that I could get some tips from? Anyway, I look forward to chatting with everyone and enjoying the hobby of model building together:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

welcome J2 builder, real space & the jupiter 2 are also my favorites. if you can, post some pictures of your Jupiter 2.
Bert


----------



## J2 builder

Thank-you Bert. I will do that but I'm not sure how to post pics yet. Are there instructions anywhere as to how to perform such functions? Can I even post pics being such a new member?


----------



## rkoenn

Hey J2, another real space and scifi builder here. Sounds like what you've done so far is fantastic. I have an Airfix Saturn 5 I did up with enhancements and such and have won a couple of awards with. I have the Jupiter 2 as well and started it and put it aside. I just picked up the Fine Molds 1/72 Millenium Falcon at the IPMS Nats to build someday. Fine Molds are probably the most finely detailed of the scifi models. I am also a recently retired KSC NASA career shuttle engineer and the big Monogram Shuttle is in the stash for a future build as well. Welcome aboard. Here is the Saturn and a couple of my other scifi/real space.


----------



## J2 builder

Fabulous work rkoenn! I will be posting pics of my Saturn V shortly...not quite finished with it yet. I love the way you have laid it down and exposed the stages. Mine is not quite that detailed, I have it upright and have built a launch tower to go with it. It's a little rough around the edges, but I've had it since I was 9 years old, and I'm now 54.

I salute you for your work at KSC. Did you retire as a result of the Shuttle program being cancelled? I'ts a shame that we don't build machines like the Saturn and Shuttle anymore, and a good number of the talented guys like you that made it happen are now gone. I fear we will never see their like again.


----------



## rkoenn

J2, I retired partly because of the ending of the shuttle program and because of that day to day work was getting somewhat boring. I also am about to turn 59 and with my long career with NASA and my retirement annuity we could manage to live decently if we were careful with out spending. And although work out there, I was out there for about 35 years, was fun a good bit of the time spending more time in my workshop is even more fun these days. I'd like to see your Saturn with the tower, sounds cool. I have a 1/100 Saturn as well with a bunch of enhancements to build someday. It ought to be a big step above the Airfix. I was on KSC next to the VAB for the Apollo 15 launch and that was really impressive.


----------



## guardian_31

*First Post*

Well here is my first post, let me start by saying what a great site this is. i have been lurking for some time and decided to take the plunge. I have just gotten back into model building after a long dry spell, and am amazed at how much the hobby has progressed since I have been away. I look forward to reading all the info and asking for help along the way. And again what a great site.


----------



## roxydrops

:wave:Hello, I am started making models about three years ago. I found this site by accident and thought I would give it a try. I also show models at both local shows and in nearby towns. I am glad that I found a site where I may be able to get advice as needed. Most of the models that I build are 54mm figures, but I have made larger ones also. I have made plastic, vinyl, resin, and white metal models. :lol:


----------



## labrunt

*hello*

thank you for making this happen for us.This is a wonderful forum.I'm a huge fan of L.O.T.g's so thank you starseeker for sharing the prints and general unselfishness. steve i believe is doing the giant glass on foam ,it is a marvel thank's for sharing your experience.


----------



## johoel33

Hello fellow model builders! This is really a great forum. I'm glad I found it. Have not built anything for about 39 years. Have started on 2 Polar lights 1/350 Enterprise. Refits. 1 for me and 1 for my sisters office. I look forward to all the threads.


----------



## Trek Ace

Welcome!

If you use the forum search engine, you'll find a wealth of material on building, detailing and lighting the 1/350 refit kit.


----------



## secretreeve

hi, im not much of a talker. but i thought i'd say hi this time before posting for some help lol.


----------



## bugging

*Tornado Gr. Mk1 RAF*

Hi all, I came accross a few models at a garage sell and when i started researching them I had trouble finding out info on this one. Can anybody Help?? or is anybody interested in buying it??? Thanks all


----------



## njoehow246

bugging said:


> Hi all, I came accross a few models at a garage sell and when i started researching them I had trouble finding out info on this one. Can anybody Help?? or is anybody interested in buying it??? Thanks all


What do you have?


----------



## teknofossil

Hello all, just another old dude slowly returning to the hobby of building WW2 aircraft, armour and old sci fi spacecraft frm the 50's and 60's.


----------



## Thraken-Sal

Hi. I am mostly a plastic modeler but I do delve into R/C a bit. I am also an avid reader.

My favorite genre in modeling is Sci-Fi Star Trek, Star Wars, etc. 

I already know quite afew folks on this forum from hanging out at SSM so I feel like I'll be right at home here.


----------



## GornDawg

Hello everybody! I stumbled on the amazing site and had to register. 

Like so many others I can't wait for the 1/350 scale Enterprise to finally get in my grubby paws! 

I feel very humbled with this group of amazing artisans on this site and I hope I can hone my skills to do this place justice!


----------



## AcesNEights

Hello eveyone.My name is Jeremy.I mainly build 1/24 and 1/25 lowriders,hot rods,rat rods,mini trucks well almost anything in the automotive spectrum of building.I look forward to posting my builds and looking at what other people are into building.


----------



## dragginrocker

whats up everyone, i was directed over here by a few guys to check it out! im a builder of pretty much anything 1/24--1/25 and a few 1/20's here and there!


----------



## MM2CVS9

Stumbled here doing a search for paint booths, found a review site, then wound up on this site. Wanted to look at a picture in a thread here, but the site wouldn't let me. It was a guy that made his own booth and had step by step instructionss.
By the time I had registered, I had lost the thread and can't find it again.
Help anyone?

EJ


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Welcome to the boards...

Is this the thread you are looking for?
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=281319

MMM


----------



## MM2CVS9

Yes it is - thank you very much.

EJ


----------



## grendel64

*Hello*

Nice to find another kit builder hang out. My own tastes lean towards scifi and monster, commercial and garage kits.
Figure I'll learn much perusing these boards...!
Mike


----------



## scrapwork46

*newby*

hi evreyone, looking foward to seeing everyones skills, and learn from it. i am a model builder of cars ,and what ever interests me.i recently bought a 54 belair kit and modified it a bit. im still working on it. thinking of putting in a ls1 engine in it. does anyone know how i can make tubs for wide wheels i put on the rear.?


----------



## scrapwork46

*newby*

hi evreyone, looking foward to seeing everyones skills, and learn from it. i am a model builder of cars ,and what ever interests me.i recently bought a 54 belair kit and modified it a bit. im still working on it. thinking of putting in a ls1 engine in it. does anyone know how i can make tubs for wide wheels i put on the rear.?


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome aboard all you newbies. I've had a great time here since I joined about 3 years ago. If you need help just ask and if you need ideas take a look at the threads that interest you. And have fun! That's what it's all about.


----------



## hemble

Hi All

I'm new to the forums and thought I would pop my head in and say hi, I have been building dio's and models since I was 12 yrs old which was mainly military models and dio's.

I do alot of dio's ranging from military to sci-fi from scales 1/72 thru to 1/6. I look forward to looking thru the forum sections and seeing everyones work.

Ron


----------



## the Dabbler

G'Day Mate, glad to have you and glad to see another Aussie on board. Welcome from the States ! :wave:


----------



## chandan2222

Hi everyone, I am new here but I am making paper models for last 6 years. Think this place is more interesting.


----------



## daveb1

*Hello*

Hello everyone I am new here looking forward to chatting and shareing ideas. I build plastic models and collect Die Cast. I used to manage a Hobby Store in Canada many years ago so I know a fair bit about Models Die Cast and R/C. I hope I can be a help to some and learn from others.I picked this Avatar because I have an original 428 Cobra Jet racing Jacket from 1972 my Dad gave me. He worked for a Ford dealership back then.


----------



## gundampainter24

*painting*

Hello I'm new to this I'm currently painting a plastic model I want to seal it with something so dust and other elements don't destroy my hard work what should I use?


----------



## ikatjarbeau

super glue


----------



## ikatjarbeau

um maybe you could attatch seperate ones that may make it able to?


----------



## bert model maker

welcome to Hobbytalk gundampainter24 :wave: If you want to seal your painted model, the best thing to use is "FUTURE" You use an airbrush to spray it on and it dries clear and offers the best protection against dust & fingerprints. you can also use a clear coat from a spray can and depending if you want a glossy or flat finish there are sprays in gloss, flat , and semi gloss.
Bert
MODEL MAKER:thumbsup:


----------



## Matteo

Hi all! My first post here, I'm from Italy and I'm a collector, now I've decided to sell something, and I want my little treasures go very far away from me! 
Sorry for bad english!


----------



## doitrightkid

*jupiter 2 pl and mobius light kit who has the best?*

i have BOTH KITS AND LOOKING FOR THE BEST LIGHT KIT WHO HAS THEM AND WHAT SHOULD I PAY FOR IT? ANY HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED:wave:


----------



## softtail 86

*Hello to all Members*

First time on, glad to be here. I am building an HO -97 car carnival train with wagons. I was buying kits at one time, thought I had purchased HO, but the deminisions on this wagon are 3.75" long by 1.25" wide. Can you tell me what scale this is? Thanks


----------



## 4wheel

hi, I'm 4wheel.I just retired from mi.dept.corrections after 25 years service.I have been
building models for over 50 years.I build cars n trucks set them on a shelf for awhile
then take em down and stack em a box.I now have time and want to do a diorama.not
sure what of yet but it will deal with autos.when I get it figured out I'll be back.
4wheel


----------



## hal9001

4wheel, welcome to the nut farm! :freak: Pull up a chair, kick off your shoes and enjoy the show!

Need answers? Dis be da place! Remember to show off your work....

HAL9001-


----------



## Joyblood

*New member--Hello, everyone.*

I'm a new member here. Name of Joyblood (my initials are JOY; my last name Youngblood). I loved putting together the Aurora Universal Monster / Super-Heroes models as a boy, although I was never particularly good at it. I look forward to hearing about your experiences with models, and hope to learn a lot about the art of modeling. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to Hobbytalk JoyBlood, glad to have you here ! we are all here to help each other & have fun !
Bert
Model maker


----------



## mustang6515

*new guy*

Hi Everyone.
My name is Rick Everhart. I live in Lexington,NC. I have been a modeler since I was about 8 yrs old. I am now 61! I love being able to live out my hot rod fantasies by building models the way I want to. Nothing is out of the question. Thanks for letting me be a part of this community


----------



## rodrigo de vale

Hello from Independence!


----------



## kevinlewis

Krylon Clear coat comes in Gloss, Satin and Matte finish. I keep a can of each on hand at all times.


----------



## mcdougall

Welcome aboard guys!!!
Check us out on Facebook too!!!
https://www.facebook.com/HobbyTalkModelling
Mcdee


----------



## GrumpyGlueman

Hello everyone. I'm new here and like what I've seen posted on the board already. I really look forward to talking with alot of you and discussing modelbuilding techniques. Thanks so much for such an interesting and helpful board.

Grumpy. :wave:


----------



## Hunter84

*new member*

hi, im new to this website, i had a few model cars i put together years ago, but most are gone either, broken or just gone when we moved into a new house, also im a fan of the Resident Evil series, and love to do my own custom Dioramas for the 7in figures of the series, in their own scenes taken from the game series.


----------



## bass-tackler

*brand new member*

Hey folks, im new to the forum and may.not be in the right place. I am starting to airbrush fishing lures and need some tips and a dvice. If this is not the right place could someone point me there. Or if so help me.
thanks guys. And fyi the posts have intrigued me to look into this modelling stuff. I think this would be another enjyable way to pass time.
Keep up the interest and good work. Im 33 and ready to get involved. Help me out please! Shaun


----------



## the Dabbler

Welcome to this board Shaun. Glom onto a coupla models and dig right in, you'll soon find your hooked, and maybe just as crazy as most of us here. :freak:


----------



## Cap-n-ron

Hello , Cap-n-ron here. Ive been modeling for years as most of you too, I just started to combine the things ive learned from railroad layouts into my models. A great man once said ("nothing is imposable to the man that dose not have to do it himself.")Great to meet you all.


----------



## Jim G.

*Short track modeler....Kit bashing and doner kits.*

Building short track asphalt cars and there haulers from memory and photos. Need some help finding resin bodys, there was a place out east but the guy got sick or something and I can`t find the site. Also looking for "WELD" wheels.


----------



## Good Nuff

This is Good Nuff. New Member.


----------



## Good Nuff

Who can tell me something about Revell's Visible V8 Engine? I remember building one in the 70's. And it didn't take a crank handle to see the working parts in motion. There is a short clip on U-Tube showing a 9v battry operating the Visible V8 under it's own power.
The clip also shows an enclosed wooden box that contains a motor inside that is driving a belt on 2 plastic pulleys from the rear of the Visible V8, that is turning the crankshaft. Where does one obtain 2 extra plastic pulley's? And kind of motor is in the wooden box? No explanation from the video clip? It's like "WOW"; look what I made work.
I would love to build this V8 Engine again.


----------



## smethwick

*Hi there*

New to the site..from Birmingham ,England..Ex Army...

will build anything plastic..tanks Monsters, film....and even planes.

always asking for advice so bear with me..looking forward to some chats.


----------



## unmaskedldy

*hello guys, a green hand of this site,you can call me Starck or Lee ,whatever*


----------



## sandysandeep

Hi.................guys i m new member on the board..........I m sandeep.........


----------



## tansane

*Hi! New member! Glad to be here!*

Hi New member! Exciting to be on board!

I need to make a worm wheel and matching gear. 4 inches by 4 inches--approximately.

Anyone can reply if you have the skills. I live in the Florida USA area. If you have a shop nearby and live ther perhaps you can contact me by email.

Thanks for all your help!

Trevor
END
###


----------



## halldavid328888

Howdy all Hobbytalkers. This is David from Ashland, Ohio. Whats up?


----------



## John53

*Hello*

Nice forum. I have been modeling too long to remember. Started way back in the 60's
with a lot of Revell,Monogram, AMT, Lindberg and Hawk stuff. I have been
doing a lot of aircraft and was also into NASCAR and muscle cars. I am currently
going to start a 1/25 Revell 1966 GTO. Nice place and hope to see you soon!
---John


----------



## rkoenn

Joyblood said:


> I'm a new member here. Name of Joyblood (my initials are JOY; my last name Youngblood). I loved putting together the Aurora Universal Monster / Super-Heroes models as a boy, although I was never particularly good at it. I look forward to hearing about your experiences with models, and hope to learn a lot about the art of modeling. Thanks in advance!


Joyblood, if you are from Louisville, KY then look this link up. It is a great convention/contest each year typically in mid-May. Fantastic contest room with fantastic models.
http://wonderfest.com/

And welcome aboard.


----------



## Winch57

*Hello*

New to the board but not new to modeling built my first model around 1960 and have been building ever since mostly street machines, musclecars, Tri Five Chevies, some Nascar. Look forward to exploring the site and sharing ideas with other modelers.


----------



## codezenny

*Hi*

Hi I am new to this site. I am probably going to ask a lot of questions about model rocketry.


----------



## codezenny

*Model rocket launch controller*

Like i said in my hello i will be asking questions. Ok, So can someone tell me how I would go about making a launch controller. I want there to be 4 different circuits all conected to one 12v battery. How would I do that. What size wire would I need. Each circuit will have a light, toggle, and momentary switch. 
Thanks


----------



## QwazyWabbit

*Gato Class US Sub plans*

I would like to add my request for information about plans for a Gato Class (I'm going to build a USS COD model). Many thanks.


----------



## wonderpig

*hello out there!*

Big Hello from Toronto, Canada!


----------



## vcgresins

*New to the forum*

hello modelers!
My name is Craig "Manny" and live in Macedon, Ny near Rochester, Ny. 
I have been building models for around 35yrs. Started a Resin business in 1994. 
I look forward to chating with everyone and checking out some models and dioramas!
Here is one of my latest builds, 69 Camaro with a 572 BB. Second pic is in the diorama im building also and still working on lol
Thanks for looking
Manny
I will post the pics soon as I can it wouldnt let me lol


----------



## StyreneDude

*Hello fellow modelers!*

My name is Dwayne aka StyreneDude from Ohio...I love to build monsters, space, fantasy, and superhero kits from Aurora, Moebius, Monarch, MPC, Revell, etc.

Pretty much anything plastic!


----------



## Bigchevy

*Newbi*

I've built models for many years and about 2 years ago I started molding and casting my own parts/motors. See my web site at B-N-LRESINS.COM. I live in Palmyra, NY. Appreciate any comments/suggestions.


----------



## Tmb727

Hello Everyone,

New to the site...living in Louisville, KY. Plastic modeling interests include cars, planes, ships, and armor. Been building mostly cars lately. Found this site on Google after Brian's Model Cars went away. Always looking for new techniques and motivational pics...


----------



## DonnaNZ

*new to site*

I have been doing dollshouse miniatures for over 25 years and now interested in dioramas and resin molds. I live in new Zealand.


----------



## fusciart

Hey, my name is Rich Fuscia , originally from New Jersey and now live in Atlanta Ga. I was born in 1966 so I grew up with a healthy diet of Aurora Monster Models and models from that period (late 60's - 70's) . If only I had a time machine --- 

I would like to learn new tips and tricks as well as share views from my collection. Thanks for having me.


----------



## mbss1979

*New member*

Hello, new member from newton, iowa! 
My name is steve smith. Have been building models since the sixties!
Amt, aurora.
Just received the new 350th scale premiere edition enterprise model. 
Joined up to find out what other modelers think of the kit, and any problems they may encounter with the build, and any suggestions to help the build up.


----------



## wonderpig

DonnaNZ said:


> I have been doing dollshouse miniatures for over 25 years and now interested in dioramas and resin molds. I live in new Zealand.


Hello Kiwi!


----------



## eldorado man

Hello. My name is joe. I build all kinds of models but specialize in plastic car kits. I like to build and compete in local contests. I join forums to get advice from members and enjoy the friendships made.


----------



## aljf

Hello Everyone,

Just joined a few days ago, Been building 1:25 cars working on Snowman's Ken-worth. Just purchased the big 1:350 Enterprise E cant wait to build her and get tips from the experts here:wave:


----------



## ABELTRANO

Hello Everyone,
My name is Angelo . I have been building models for 40 years. I am going to build Trumpeter's 1/200 scale Bismark kit. Has anyone started this kit yet? Would like to know what you think of it.


----------



## rkoenn

Hello all you newbies. As for the new Enterprise, I have a premier edition but am afraid to open the box! It looks too good all sealed up like that. The best forum here for that model is the Science Fiction Modeling group. As for the Bismark try the Military/Aircraft Models group. And above all have fun!


----------



## mbss1979

:wave:Hi Everyone! Glad to be a part of a cool Forum! Like seeing what other people are working on. Good way to pick up on ideas for my own projects! Currently working on 2 projects. The Glow in the Dark Defiant from Round 2, and the Premiere edition of the original Enterprise. Nice Kit! Worth the wait!
Steve Smith


----------



## dcarty

Greetings Everybody!

Long time lurker and figured I should get around to actually joining the group. I seem to spend most of my time researching projects and hope that maybe I can start devoting time to actually building them!

Cheers!

Dave C


----------



## ram1

*Hello Everybody!!*

Hi all! I joined back in 09 and did a lot of reading posts, but never posted before. I was an over the road truck driver and I carried a laptop in my rig to fill the lonely and boring nights away from home. I unfortunatly ended up crashing that semi truck and although there were THANK GOD no injuries, my life has been turned upside down. Now I am learning a new career and I have much more time to spend here reading you guys awesome posts and enjoying the pics. Enough of that.. as for me, Im 48, I live in Portage, Pennsylvania and my primary interest is model kits. I have an R/C nitro truck, but building models is my favorite hobby. I build mostly 1/24-25 scale musclecars and trucks. Big truck kits too! I started building in 1974 and have numerous kits. I still learn new techniques every time I build. This site and ScaleAuto magazine have given me so much info and new ideas. My cars look good to me, but don't compare to some of your kits!! You guys are serious builders!! I like to read all these posts and learn new ways to make my builds more realistic. Sorry my post is so long I won't do this all the time I promise!! Glad to be here..


----------



## roaddogg

Hello everybody. my name is Jerome. I primary model 1/24-25 scale buses and big rigs. I've been building about 33yrs...lookin forward to sharing and learning new things


----------



## JAWSMODELS

*Gday!*

Gday everyone from down under.
I am addicted to studio model replicas & the scienec behind the builds.
Primary attention is BSG & Star Wars but there are so many other fabulous movies that had models built for filming.
Also love collecting rare kits.
Has taken me a while to sign up here but all the word is good on this community so look forward to contributing :wave:.

Cheers jase


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Welcome to the boards!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Supraman7mgte

*Flap jack motor*

Hey y'all,
Just picked up a couple of Flap Jacks off eBay, haven't had one of these in 30+ years, and unfortunately the motors are dead on both.
Here's the question of the day, 
Where can I find a replacement motor?
Hopefully there is one and I need help tracking them down
Thanks


----------



## ldor

*new member*

Hi all
Im new to this forum.I've been modeling ww11 armor
of and on for 30 years.As of now i'm modeling 1/72 scale.
Hope to learn some new stuff here

Leon


----------



## SVSocrates

Hello All,

I've been a lurker for a couple of years and have communicated with one member for some excellent drawings he created of the inside of the LIS J2. I probably will not be able to get to the project I want to attempt for quite some time (more on the project in a second), but wanted to begin some preliminary research here as I begin thinking about ways to accomplish my goal. Not sure if THIS is the place for my question, so I apologize in advance if I should have posted this elsewhere.

I have a Moebius Jupiter 2 which I intend to GREATLY modify. It is my desire to build that replica, but I want to modify the interior to comply more closely with what it would have had to have been to fit both the flight deck and living deck (I'm going to pretend that Irwin Allen was on crack when they filmed the single episode of the show which indicated a 3rd deck power core). My initial intention is to use as much of the upper deck as I can from the Polar Lights J2 kit that I also own as a basis for the mod to the Moebius kit. I actually own 2 PL J2s and intend cannibalize the second kit (to the extent possible) as a basis for the lower deck.

To that end, I will use the UPPER deck from the second PL kit as the floor of the lower deck in my mod. To do that, I will need to remove almost all of the raised detail that comes built into the upper deck floor, i.e. remove the cockpit control station, the "park bench" seats, and the bases for the freezing tubes. Can someone recommend a technique and tool(s) that will enable me to accomplish this as cleanly as possible?


----------



## davet42

:wave:


----------



## Journeyman of Models

*1/72 scale*



ldor said:


> Hi all
> Im new to this forum.I've been modeling ww11 armor
> of and on for 30 years.As of now i'm modeling 1/72 scale.
> Hope to learn some new stuff here
> 
> Leon


Hello Leon,
I too, am new to this forum, but I saw your post and wanted to share my (limited) experience with 1/72 scale armour.

I'm sure you know this but be really carefull with the really, really small parts. I built Pegasus Hobbies' 1/72 M-26 US Heavy Pershing tank, and I lost several small parts when they shot out after I clipped them from the spruce.  

Another thing is (though this isn't free) is a precision spruce cutter from UMM-USA, from the pictures I've seen they are great for small, delicate parts and photoetched-metal.

The site is called UMM-USA, click on that, go to store, look under Tools-Cutting-Sawing, and it's called Precision Spruce cutter.

Happy model building!
Ryan


----------



## krate-mayhem

*New Here*

Hi all I am into bikes and kool stuff I will post pictures when I can,I like models from the 60s-80s

surfs up 1 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## Cadeus

*howdy! *

Hey, everybody! I have been lurking in the shadows for a while and decided to say Hi. Well, I am a here because I like to build models. I have been a model hobbiest for 20+ years and plan to do it until I die.  I am new to model lighting, and scratch-building, and have no knowledge of CGI or any such device. I am beginning to learn, though. I recently began a scratch-build of the Enterprise-C @ 1:350 scale... It is still in the planning phase, but I hope to begin building her next weekend. I will be sure to post a thread in modeling for the build. At that scale she will be 59 and 3/16ths inches long. So, roughly, 5 feet. I plan to learn a lot here and am looking forward to sharing my knowledge and have some fun.  Thank-you.
:thumbsup:


----------



## MisterM

*Hi,*

Hi. I Just bought a PE TOS Enterprise and am trying to get back into the hobby. I have three old ERTL Enterprises, 3 Refits, One no engraved panels, 2 with, an Orig Vulcan shuttle, a Galileo shuttle and a 1701D. The only one I wish I had was a bridge. Oh Well. All of them still in the boxes and have never been built. Wish me luck.


----------



## ldor

Thanks for the tip Ryan,i have a good sprue cutter,but i know about losing small parts 

Leon


----------



## jdube

*Hello and I have a problem*

Hello to the members of this modeling forum. I am currently building Moebius Jupiter 2 and the build was going fine until...

I had trouble putting the interior ring on top and getting it to sit and fit properly. Because the floor is a little warped it causes the ring not to sit properly all the way around.

Anyone else have this problem? And can offer a solution?


----------



## mcdougall

Hi jdube....
Check out the Moebius Section of our Forums...
I've taken the Liberty to post your question over there...I'm sure someone will have the answer you seek...
...here's a link to the post I made on your behalf...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4390894#post4390894
Oh and by the way Welcome to HobbyTalk:wave:
Denis


----------



## 440dartgts

*new here*

hi im new here. Decided to start re living my childhood and fill my time with building model cars. 1:24/25 scale. I hope to learn alot more than just paint and assemble here and get more experience as I build more. hope everyone is having a great x-mas


----------



## jesse95

Hey everyone! New to the site.
Built 1/24 models when I was a kid. Got a cool xmas gift from my sister in law and I'm officially back in the game. Before I was only into snap together kits but now it big boy toys with glue and paint! 
Any recommendation on glue and a good starter paint set??
Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Russell morash

*Delta vega*

I ust joined today so please bear with me. Since I am not very computer savy . I recently recieved my two 1/350 tos enterprise kits one from the 1701 club to witch I have not even broken the plastic cover nor do I plan to . My standard kit arived first and I began the first model kit I had worked on in fourty years icompleated the painting and sub assembly and I was happy with my results next was the wait for my lighting kit . I started feeling like I was eight waiting for the mail and hoping this was the day . Finally a box arrived and I remebered what christmas was like for a kid again. Taking my time and sorting out a maze of wires I actually manadged to finish polar lights should be commended on there engenering of all of parts that went into this model


----------



## the Dabbler

Welcome aboard Russell :wave:
Are you THE Russell Morash afiliated with the "This Old House" programs originating in Boston ?


----------



## DARKKNIGHT

*New, From New England*

First, I really like this site. Lots of good info and good members. Just hit year 59 so I was around to build those Aurora kits when they came out as well as the yearly car kit releases from AMT & MPC. Still like to pick up and work on a kit now and then but I wish I had kept some of those monster & car kits when I see what they are selling for on Ebay now.


----------



## CambridgeDave

*Hi Guys*

I have just returned to the hobby of model making after too many years of being away from it. Found the site while searching for replacement parts for the Monarch Sinbad kit, which I recently picked up from my LHS. Have to say I'm very impressed with the standard of the completed builds, I have seen and hope to reach the same level, (in my dreams I hear).


----------



## SPACE VIKING

*intro*

Greetings HT folks. I am a model builder, a wood worker, leather worker, glass blower, armor smith and prop maker. I was drawn to this site by the need to build the Holy grail of Star Trek props. I want 'the chair.' I'm in my 40s and a great fan of Star Trek TOS. I have been sword fighting in the Society for Creative Anachronism inc. for 22 years. So, if anyone is building armor, weapons or medieval stuff; I will be happy to help. I am currently working on a K-7 Space Station and just finished my Corinthian Classic Greek helmet. I can't wait to go to war in it.


----------



## MIKGMC98

Hello


----------



## the Dabbler

Hi !.....


----------



## Patships

Hello from East Tennessee. I'm new to these forums. My biggest love is WWII Aircraft and old sailing ships. I'm currently working on a 1/96 USS Constitution With a B-24 waiting in the wings.


----------



## garmtn

*models*

Great! Wish I had photos of my wifes uncles "doll Houses" and ships. No kits here. Entirely built from scratch!:thumbsup:


----------



## BobG

*New guy*

Hey guys, I'm new on here, I'm into Drag Car models mostly 1/24 scale.
I have almost 300 unbuilt kits in my collection from the 50's to current and several built of famous Drag Cars from the past.
Looking forward to getting to know some of you.


----------



## candle_86

Hey guys new here, just got some Star Trek models in and messed up royally painting a nacell i had to much paint on the brush and well it got in places its not supposed to. Anyway to fix this besides repaiting the entire hull again then doing hand painting. IVe got sevral other parts already painted. This would be the first model ive ever built


----------



## wjplenge

Hey Candle, welcome to the group. How to fix the paint problem would depend on the type of paint you were using, acrylic, enamel, lacquer. etc and the type of plastic it is contacting, clear being the most problematic. Start a thread entitled something like Paint Problem with the details and photos if possible and you'll get more detailed info on the options of how to proceed.

Best,
Bill


----------



## DEST

Brother got me a tos enterprise kit. Have not built a model kit in a solid decade. Been doing a ton of research as i want to do this to a professional level. Saw you guys has a number of great tos enterprise threads to i signed up to be able to bounce any questions i had on it into said threads, mostly on paint colour matching on the ship.


----------



## Xenophon

*New Member*

Just joined. have a number of 1/350 carriers I will get around to some day but recently interested in 1:18 aircraft. Bought the latest Midway-period SBD and it is terrific.


----------



## Hobie Willis

*Proteus addicted*

Hello from middle VA. New member...love the forum. The wealth of information and talent displayed here humbles me. Carson Dyle is a God. I'm a 50 year old kid who is a karate instructor and model builder. I have a serious Proteus fetish and have collected at least 23 of them...from one inch up to the Crows Nest recent release and including the Lunar Models version (still in the box and scaring the hell out of me). Look forward to getting to know you all. Thank you for having me.


----------



## mdlbldrnt

*Greetings from South Dakota*

Hello all, I have been modeling plastic kits for something close to 50 yrs. Most of my interest is in autos and Sci Fi especially Star Trek TOS. I have accumulated some 200 kits of all interests with the least in military. I do however have a number of kits in 1/48 aircraft. I am just awed by the incredible work that I see on this site especially the Aztek paint job that is shown on the Star Trek Enterprise. Just amazing. Wish I had such talent. I recently have acquired the 1/350 TOS Polar Lights Premier addition Enterprise kit and the lighting accessory kit. It is such an awesome kit I can't wait to get started. First however I need to do some massive research into the best way to paint and detail it. Looking forward to seeing and reading more about all plastic modeling tips and tricks. :wave:


----------



## Wesj43

Hi,

I am returning to modeling after a 55 year break. Too much travel, too much family, too much career, etc. Just one excuse after another  

When I was making models in the dawn of time, I built planes from plans only and cut and bent all the wood required. Most were rubber powered models but one or two were first generation RC.

I am currently building mid-west models wooden boats kits and and a Revell plastic aircraft. Trying to regain some long lost skills. I intend to also build dollhouses for a local charity and to soonly start doing one off models from full scale boat plans. My first endeavor will be a cedar strip canoe. Wish me luck.

Wes


----------



## noahasarcmi

Welcome!

Wow that is a long hiatus from modelling my friend! We have a great group of guys here that can help you get started again. Just fire away on the questions and we will help you along on your journey. 

-Nathan


----------



## Sgt Angel

*Hi Folks*

Found you by accident....what a great place. I really look forward to viewing all the great works of art here and hope you enjoy some of the stuff I am doing. I will post some URL's after a bit.



Live long and prosper.:wave:


----------



## goofygriff

*New guy on the block*

Hey There! My name is Gary and just registered. I have been to this site before and I am impressed with the building skills and personalities of everyone out there. I am retired military and teaching computer classes part time. Just getting back to building and I am hoping to improve my skills and meet some people that share the same interests.


----------



## YM3

*Hello*

Hello! My name is Ray, I just registered. I have been model building since I was a teen, and love it still. I am far from an expert and I hope you all will guide me with your experience.
Thanks, Ray


----------



## Scott K

*Another New Member*

Hello, all. I've stumbled in and out of here a number of times over the years, and decided it was about time I actually joined up. Today's visit was sparked by a search on availble Star Trek TOS Enterprise kits

I've been modeling for a little over 40 years, but my main focus in modeling for the last 15 years or so has been paper or cardstock modeling, due to budget and time constraints. I do have a rather large stash of plastic that I hope to get back to soon, when conditions allow. I also design my own card kits, and have learned enough from that to be very useful to building in other mediums. Many cardstock parts can be copied in styrene, and rolled/formed in much the same way. I hope to someday translate my Boeing 307 Stratoliner into styrene, among others.

See you around the forum!


Scott K.


----------



## batfanno11987

*Hi Everyone*

Hi my name is Lee, i have been on the modelling seen for about 10 years now and im interested in BATMAN kits. Lokking forward to seeing some great kits on this site.


----------



## bisc59

Also new, loving what people are doing with the Moebius and Round2 models! Will post my own when I find time to actually finish one... you all know...


----------



## noahasarcmi

Welcome Everyone and please ask questions if you have them! 

-Nathan :wave:


----------



## rwebster

*help painting body of car*

hi, i have a 2010 ford shelby gt500, im putting torether scale 1/12 first car in years, i need to know the best way to paint it so it looks like the one in my drive way( not a gt) lol. please help the rest of the car is looking realy great the way it came is white, i want to paint it mettalic dark red. thanks


----------



## Ferrarikeith

*Moebius jupiter2*

Hello everyone, i ordered a Moebius Jupiter2 model and it did not come with any instructions.Can anyone help me with this problem? I am very anxious to get started but i can't with no instructions.Maybe someone would be kind enough to E-mail a copy or mail a copy.Thanks!!


----------



## Fireangel

Hi!

For some strange reason, I have found myself doing more and more modeling work for both my job and my family... hope to pick up a few tricks and share with other modelers.


----------



## battlestarramses

Hello to everyone here. I'm trying to stay up on model building even though I've had to put my hobby on hold for a while. My daughter was just born 7 weeks ago and now I'm working 2 jobs so I don't have any real free time. I'm really anxious for the Moebius Battle Star Pegasus to be released.


----------



## Staffa

I just wanted to say hi to everyone here, I finally signed up to the forum here. I've been modeling since age six, although with life in the way it's hard to find the time I would like to spend on modeling. I build ships and sci-fi, and have a massive stash, but can't seem to finish much. Hopefully this site will help with the insperation!


----------



## sarcashin69

hey ,whats up ,,every model is a new adventure,..im just finishing up on the green goblin ..how do i post photos on here ,..


----------



## markcan

*New here, but not to modeling*

Hi all,

I've built plastic model kits since I was a pre-teen, put it away for a long time when I grew up, and then picked it back up again when I realized how much fun I was missing. These days I collect resin model kits, but had only built one until recently. A friend of mine fell in love with a Dejah Thoris kit at Wonderfest, so I built it for him for Christmas. NO idea what I was getting into. It was the first time I'd used my Iwata airbrush, and just getting that right took quite a while. Now that it's done, my appetite has been whetted and I want to wade into my big stockpile of 2001 kits. I just bought a Monsters in Motion 1/32 Moonbus on eBay, but unfortunately, it had only "interim" instructions instead of the final ones. If anyone has a copy they'd like to share, I'd appreciate it. At any rate, I'm looking forward to coming here for advice and comisseration.


----------



## Zuzzion

*Hello*

Hello everyone. I have just recently got into constructing models. I plan on starting to build some gundam models. What kind of items would I need to get started on fully constructing one?


----------



## mmdm4

*New member*

I joined yesterday after talking to a friend who is already a member. I actually do more buying than building but I enjoy looking at others completed models. I mainly build military and race cars.


----------



## tribalgt03

*Silow*

Hey my name is David and ive never really tried to build a model before no less a full custom ,but ive bagged and dropped a lot of my personal trucks and work as a collision technician,so how hard can plastic be..lol..I just got started and had a few ideas already,but mostly looking to have a full working suspension when im finished and wasnt too sure if I wanted to do a street truck(kinda beat up) or like a show themed truck..so far just having fun with colors and ideas...any input or tips would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## kirkie

*New member*

HI Guy"s,Girls.My name is kirkie:I have been modelling for 40 some years, have built and sold,model cars trucks,ships etc.I am looking forward to advice as to how to,build ups etc THANKS.


----------



## pattersonmartin89

*Hello*

Hello! I'm new here!


----------



## SwissArmyTenor

Hello -

I'm an old Aurora Monster modeler when I was a kid in the early 70's. I joined here back in the late 90's, then stopped for awhile, changed emails...so now I'm back. Wonder if I'll find any of my old posts!


----------



## true blue

*New member, old truck modeler*

I just found this site (watching the super bowl during the blackout) and want to see if there are any other 1/25 scale truck modelers out there. I started building them in the early 70's and would like to network with some other guys out there. I've been trucking since I got out of the Navy in '78, so I've been pretty busy (on the road). Presently I'm an owner operator with my own authority and love truckin' but need an outlet at times. I've got all these old kits I stocked up on when I could find them for sale. My biggest interest is in how to do a nice multi-color paint job on the cabs. I just don't want to mess them up. The other question is how to modify the grill for the AMT cabover GMC Astro so it looks real (doesn't stick out).


----------



## italian klingon

hello all. i am new and am looking forward in exploring the forum


----------



## Tankton

Find a touch up paint that matches the paint number on the real car. Then thin it and use an airbrush to paint.


----------



## Mr Morton

*Noob!*

Hi,

I'm a former member rejoining after being away for a few years. Most hobby time these days is upkeep on my 1:1 1993 Mustang LX 5.0. A few car and sub models are awaiting ambition in the closet. I was a very early member of the SubCommittee modeling group, though that has lapsed. I was also an active model railroader for many years.

I'm another boomer who is a fan of Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea and anticipate a purchase of Moebius big, eight window Seaview in the near future.

Bill


----------



## hellbilly

Hello everyone! I'm new to this website. I've only been working on models for about the past year and and now starting to get more involved in it.


----------



## Ixtore

Hello all. I was reading a thread at therpf.com and when I saw HobbyTalk mentioned in an ongoing build I thought I'd drop over and see what's up. I'm an ex-modeler (very ex) but have never left the hobby in spirit. Still get my Fine Scale Modeler mags. Great site -- look forward to participating.


----------



## tomica780

*Hi All*

Long time modeler from Australia town called Albury mainly build drag cars do all my modelling from a wheel chair and have plenty of time to model :wave:


----------



## Monsterman1027

*Hello*

Just a quick one to say hello and I'm looking forward to exploring the site. I am a collector of anything that is monster related. Love the stuff and can't get enough.


----------



## dcp2798

*Hello…*

There's a lot of great info on this site and I'm looking forward to exploring it as well as offering it on occasion. I'm an aircraft modeler mostly and have been into the hobby off and on since I was 8.


----------



## Tuco

:woohoo:Hello! I'm new here!


----------



## Uncledan65

*uncledan65*

Hello, I'm new here. I have been modeling cars since about 1956, but did take a hiatus and was building wooden model ships for almost twenty years. Model cars are so much easier to take along when you move. I belong to two auto modeler clubs here in Wis. I build replica stock, customs and do a lot of kitbashing, some resins and of course street rods. I also collect Tomica and whatever I find interesting.


----------



## MODELCONNECTION

*Modelonnection*

Check out the events calendar for a model car toy & collectible show in wallingford ct, on april 7, 2013 at the zandri's stillwood inn.


----------



## nathanweyer

*Hello*

Noob Here from CA.


----------



## starracer73

*New Here*

Been getting my son into modelling and he is really enjoying it, especially sci-fi models. Doing simple projects now to start off.:wave:


----------



## snooky

*Welcome*

I am a senior but new to this forum and am in search of a decal sheet or a full pix of one that I could transfer to decal paper. The model is a vintage
Revell 1/50 scale Viking Ship. It was first issued in 1977 and perhaps later in the 90's. It is model number H-326. I bought model in a hoby shop clearance and it turned out it was complete except for the decal sheet. The complete kits are available on EBAY and Google but not just the decal sheet. I even contacted Revell themselves without success. Any help appreciated.


----------



## mopar_mania_88

*new canuck *

so i am pretty new to the whole model building deal. ive only done a couple cars so far. being new to all this, i figured a forum like this would be the perfect place to have my (possibly dumb) questions answered  so i have one to start off with... i was working on a 66 chevelle ss 396 the other day, and i used Tamiya(sp?) spray paint. after the paint was dry, i went over it with duplicolour automotive clear coat. so when that dried, i noticed that all the colour on the car went funny.. almost looked like it had faded under the clear.. so my question is.. is it a bad idea using automotive clear coat on this modeling paint? or is there something else that went wrong here that im not catching?


----------



## toastiecoastie

Just joined to see what others have for ideas and have done. I do buildings in 1/87 or HO scale.Been workin' on Addams family house ,munster house and psyco house.Am going to try to kit bash/scratch build the house from Beetlejuice.Any one done that one?


----------



## Newbiwan

Hi, I just started my first model, an older Cutaway Millenium Falcon and have found this a great site to get information, advice and ideas. Having never done this before I wouldn't know the first thing about fixing mistakes, making adjustments or many of the basics that more experienced modelers have knowledge of. I'm looking forward to any feed back/tips that anyone can share.

My boyfriend had this model sitting in his garage, which was in a dusty crumpled box sitting on a shelf. As a sci-fi tragic it caught my eye and I made an offhand comment that I would love to do something like that. Lo and behold, on Valentines Day he presented it to me with a smile on his face and challenged me to finish it. 

Its a huge surprise to both of us exactly how much I am getting into this & appreciate any help. Thanks :hat:


----------



## tedkitus

Newbiwan said:


> Hi, I just started my first model, an older Cutaway Millenium Falcon and have found this a great site to get information, advice and ideas. Having never done this before I wouldn't know the first thing about fixing mistakes, making adjustments or many of the basics that more experienced modelers have knowledge of. I'm looking forward to any feed back/tips that anyone can share.
> 
> My boyfriend had this model sitting in his garage, which was in a dusty crumpled box sitting on a shelf. As a sci-fi tragic it caught my eye and I made an offhand comment that I would love to do something like that. Lo and behold, on Valentines Day he presented it to me with a smile on his face and challenged me to finish it.
> 
> Its a huge surprise to both of us exactly how much I am getting into this & appreciate any help. Thanks :hat:


Hi Newbiwan,
Don't worry about fixing "mistakes". Just enjoy the experience of building the kit. I always wanted to build that kit, but its hard to find now. Instead, I'm going to build the Fine Molds Falcon kit that's been collecting dust in my garage along with the rest of my kit stash. Welcome to the Forums! :wave:

Efrain


----------



## tedkitus

I joined this forum way back in 2008, and I'm just now getting around to posting even though I've been lurking for a long time. I've been building models since I was around 10 years old. I've been on a very long hiatus from model building, and I've missed the sense of enjoyment and accomplishment I get from building a kit. 

I've been aquiring kits for a little while now both plastic and resin kits.The kits are: Anigrand ISD, (Fine Molds 1/72 Falcon, 1/72 Tie Fighter, 1/72 Slave One), PL 1/350 Refit, PL Robby, (Moebius Centurion, Ironman Mark III, and the two batman kits), Fujuimi Spinner, PL Godzilla dragster and the big and small Godzilla kits, revell robotech kits, LIS Charriot. I'm also aquiring some after market parts for some of the kits. I only have one (Yuji Sakai Godzilla Ghidorah) resin kit that is a recast because I was desperate to have it. It's actually not a bad recast. I can't find the original kit.

Looking at my anemic modeling tools, I thought that would be a perfect excuse to buy modeling tool gadgets. I know that I only really need a few basic tools, but I love all the little tools! Basically I'm a gadget person that's coming out of the closet. I think I'll have to start attending GA (Gadgets Annoynomus). 

Lots of good information here on the forums and some incredible builds! Sorry for the long post. 

Efrain


----------



## Chrisisall

tedkitus said:


> Looking at my anemic modeling tools, I thought that would be a perfect excuse to buy modeling tool gadgets. I know that I only really need a few basic tools, but I love all the little tools! Basically I'm a gadget person that's coming out of the closet. I think I'll have to start attending GA (Gadgets Annoynomus).


Ho ho ho, you'll fit in here nicely!


----------



## tedkitus

Chrisisall said:


> Ho ho ho, you'll fit in here nicely!


Haha! I thought I would . I went out and ordered 2 sets of red sable brushes. One for acrylics and another set for enamels. They range in sizes from 00 round and some flats as well. Don't have any paints yet but I figure that I'll start off with few basic colors and add more as needed depending on what kit I'm going to build first.


----------



## Chrisisall

tedkitus said:


> depending on what kit I'm going to build first.


If I had your stash (actually I have 3 PL Robby's waiting) I'd do the Refit E first!


----------



## tedkitus

That's what I was thinking, but I need to get Trekmodelers DIY lighting kit and some of the aftermarket parts like the PE fret and some of the Don's Light & Magic parts. I already ordered his paint guide, so I'll be studying that when it arrives.

I've had the PL Refit kit for a very long time. I bought it at the SSM store, and it's been sitting on the shelf for a number of years. I had the AMT refit but it would have required a ton of work to accurize it properly with the guide from Rusty Dawes that my buddy gave me many years ago. I still can't get over he panel lines on that kit. They look like death star trenches.


----------



## Newbiwan

tedkitus said:


> Hi Newbiwan,
> Don't worry about fixing "mistakes". Just enjoy the experience of building the kit. I always wanted to build that kit, but its hard to find now.
> 
> Efrain


Thanks Efrain, although I'm not a complete perfectionist, I do get caught up in details sometimes. I have decided to work around (where possible) the small things that I am not sure of and then keep coming back to them as I gain more knowledge. I find that once I don't think about it, I can look at it later and see things differently. Right now I find the landing gear doors the biggest puzzle.

Even though its clear the doors can close, they somehow don't quite close?

The clear panels at the rear are really strongly fused onto the parts frame (?) and they don't seem to come away as easily as other parts...I don't want to damage them when I try to remove them.

And as this is an older model (or so people tell me) I wouldn't want to damage it and find I can't simply go and buy a replacement part.

But I am loving it so far.


----------



## blondefreddie

*New guy on the block*

Good day to all, I'm the new guy on the block, I joined Hobbytalk so I could get ideas and information on new and improved ways to make your 1/24 scale model look better and more realistic. 
Been doing models for years since I was a Kid, retired Disabled Veteran, here, and love to make models look good, love to detail the engine compartment with wires and plumbing etc. 
So I'm just stopping by to say Hello to all. 
:wave:
Thanks for reading.


----------



## kevin123

*Also Just Joined Forum*

Hello, I am new to these forums also. I mostly model 1/48 aircraft and occasionally 1/32. I tend to focus on American and British subject matter from 1939 to the Korean War era. I also enjoy doing dioramas for my aircraft but stop short of super elaborate maintenance scenes with hangars, vehicles, etc. as I feel too much of this can distract viewer from the model itself. I started in the hobby in the 1980s and started using aftermarket stuff like resin wheels, gun bays, etc. in the 1990s, when I started airbrushing and trying to build beyond the "kid" stage--AKA the hurry up and finish it so you can play wth it years.


----------



## ww2 diorama guy

*Hello*

:wave: all im going to make 1:72 dioramas and maybe some 1:32 ones i will make them at every avalible option i am starting one tommorow it will be my first hope you will all like my dioramas


----------



## pricebc

*HO scale Brass and Critters are my thing!*

Hello all, 

I am new here and have a strong interest in HO scale trains, Brass and old critters are especially fun. I love the old Athearn Hustlers and Penn Line Plymouth/Whitcomb castings. I enjoy trying to find ways to repower the old rubber band locos. 

As soon as I retire I intend to spend some time refining my modifications and doing some You Tube records so others can laugh at my successes and failures!


----------



## fsin52

*Searching for AMY Model Kit Catalogs*

Hello All...my first time here I hope I'm in the right place. What I'm looking for are the AMT Model Kit Catalogs from 1966-1975. I have the 1976-80 plus others. Please if you know who I can contact who may have them please let me know or If I need to use a different area please again let me know.
Thank You Very Much.
Frankie


----------



## poppydanny

*Kenworth Conventional*

Hi. This is my first time here so I hope Im doing this right. I have come across a model of a Kenworth Conventional Alaskan Hauler. Model # T511. It's an AMT model. I need the instructions for it. There were none included. Im doing my best but the instructions would be a big help. Thanks, Danny


----------



## Skrid

*new guy*

Hiya! 
I just joined hobby talk and this my intro to the group. I recently got the model RR bug (again!) and call me crazy (it was a nickname, years ago) but, I am changing scales from HO to N. A friend of mine was going to sell his N scale accessories last summer but, he didn't. I'll see if I can talk him into it.
In the meantime, I got some plans for a historical structure and I am looking for furniture to put in the building and am having a very difficult time finding things. I have located building materials but, no furniture. All these websites - makes my head spin! 
I would appreciate any info on sources that have these things. No rush, I haven't started assembly yet and it's gonna be a while before I finish. 
Thanks for reading and maybe I'll hear from you soon. 

Skrid


----------



## GaryB1

*Hey everybody!*

I am new to this site. I've been on several others and just came across this one by accident. Love the work everyone is doing.


----------



## the Dabbler

SKRID,
try sites for doll models and doll houses. Someone on here has a wife who does doll houses and the have all types furniture. It's worth a try.


----------



## rchjr61

*new to site*

hi everyone my name is rich from rochester n.y. intrested in car modeling have some cool chassisswaps to share


----------



## happy1

Hi everybody just joined today been building 1/48 WWII War birds for a lot of years just wanted to say hello


----------



## Moderbuilderzero

*Hello fellow builders!*

Hello all! I joined a little while back, and am a fellow builder who enjoys building mostly SciFi kits and movies. I'm from S. Central Pennsylvania, and am hoping to get to make new friends here.

The current project I am finishing up is a NuGalactica kit I've put lights in, and after that, will be my Premier Edition 1/350 TOS Enterprise. 

Well, as I said, I hope to chat with you all, and make some new friends here on HobbyTalk.

Sincerely,
MBZ. :wave:


----------



## the Dabbler

Welcome aboard there fellow "Keystone-Stater". I think you'll find this bit of mayhem enjoyable. :wave:


----------



## dodgeman61

What's up guys? First time to this site, been modeling for a long time. Not as prolific as I once was, but I still dabble.


----------



## Devil Duke Viscardi

*Hello There*

I've just recently gotten into the hobby of Modeling and want to start dioramas. So I am a complete newbie. At age 30 I have finally found a hobby that I enjoy. I'm such a noob that I don't even know what tools I need to make a proper work bench. My first and only model is the Round 2 Ecto 1A which I tried to put lights in it but havent been able to figure out the flasher lights yet. Still a work in progress. The front and brake lights look great though! Any recommendations on some models for a rookie? I'm really into starships and sci-fi in general. Thank you. Happy Modeling!


----------



## Chrisisall

Devil Duke Viscardi said:


> Any recommendations on some models for a rookie? I'm really into starships and sci-fi in general. Thank you. Happy Modeling!


The 1/1000 Polar Lights Enterprise is GREAT place to start IMO!!!


----------



## Jose Rola

Hi,
I am Jose, a Portuguese modeller who is coming back to the hobby after a stop of a few years.

Love Sci-Fi and Figure modelling.

See you all soon


----------



## Chrisisall

Jose Rola said:


> Hi,
> I am Jose, a Portuguese modeller who is coming back to the hobby after a stop of a few years.
> 
> Love Sci-Fi and Figure modelling.
> 
> See you all soon


Welcome, and show us your stuff when you can!


----------



## milgrademodels

*milgrademodels*

Hello,
I am new to this forum my name is john from Vancouver Washington.
model interests are military, figures and scifi models


----------



## Chrisisall

milgrademodels said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this forum my name is john from Vancouver Washington.
> model interests are military, figures and scifi models


Scifi, you say? Anything we'd know?

Welcome, dude!


----------



## Ricman

Hi, Ricman here - glad to join this forum. The name is on account of another hobby - I play Rickenbacker guitars.
I've built models for 45 years. I collect/build vintage Aurora, Monogram, Lindberg, Revell, etc. figure kits. Used to do autos, ships, planes, but as an adult decided to just focus on vintage figures.
Look forward to seeing what others have built, share my work and learn more - never too old to learn!


----------



## ONEYE

Hello, "fresh meat" here. I have built some things, but am mainly a collector of cool stuff. My collection can be viewed here: 

premium-format.de Just look for my gallery (ONEYE)

I'm a member of various forums all with with same name. Here are a few of my favorite boards:

endobuildersclub.com

themppc.com

statueforum.com

statuemarvels.com

figures.com

I am a Marine Master Sergeant, I spent 23 years of active duty and now am in retired status. I've been a collector since 1990. 

A friend of mine pointed me here since there was a thread of the Terminator Aerial Hunter Killer kit by Pegasus.


----------



## ScottinTexas

*Another hello*

I'm Scott. I have always liked building models. The last really good model I built was 30 years ago, or so. It was a model of the Constitution which I gave running rigging and a few other special touches.
I have decided to start building again. I am going to build the F/A-18E and F/A-18F 1/72 models. I joined this forum to learn how to do it right.


----------



## Kourkis

Hi, my name's Michel, from Sydney, and I love Biante !
Looking forward to talk with you !


----------



## JVCH

Hello everyone, My name is James from Xiamen,CN, instrested in AFV modeling.Hope to chat with you all.


----------



## plastic surgeon

HELLO EVERYONE
MY NAME IS BRIEN AND I LOVE TO BUILD PLASTIC CAR MODELS
I HOPE TO TALK WITH ALL OF YOU FOLKS IN THE NEAR FUTURE:wave::wave:


----------



## Mcleod

*A Canadian*

An aircraft modeler here! Just signed up this very evening, and hope to have pleasant experiences on the site. Being a consistantly learning beginner, I'm sure I'll get more than I can give. I'm looking forward to the future.


----------



## tomo007_1

*Intro*

Hi everyone just signed up on my unch at work. My name is Tom. Currently working on a italeri F-14 Tomcat 1:72, one quick question how do I upload photographs of my work for you guys to look at?


----------



## BartletA

*First post*

Hi everyone, I have been a lurker for many years....finally posting. My name is Bart, from Eyota, Minnesota.. All models SCI Fi related are of interest to me... and considering trying some figure painting... I have gotten a lot of inspiration from this site over the years. If you have talked about it I have probably built it or have it in my stash.. anyway keep sharing your ideas!


----------



## Chrisisall

tomo007_1 said:


> Hi everyone just signed up on my unch at work. My name is Tom. Currently working on a italeri F-14 Tomcat 1:72, one quick question how do I upload photographs of my work for you guys to look at?


Get a photobucket account. You can load them here then.


----------



## flint1962

*Back into model building*

Got back into the hobby after a 35 yr absence. Main interest in TV and movie cars. Started off with Dragula and have a list of more Some of which are very hard to find.:wave:


----------



## OldNoob

Greetings from Coastal NC


----------



## Blackwolf

*Hello from Tollesboro, Ky.*

Hi everyone I'd just join and I started building models after many years well since the 80's put it that way but here is my first revell 359 Peterbuilt historic series


----------



## Steve.Davis

*steve davis*

I would like to know if revelle kit no 4911 is still for sale. If it is i need to know
how to buy it.


----------



## ryroot

Hi i'm ryan from long island new york an avid modeler i apreciate tips on how to make my models better:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall

ryroot said:


> Hi i'm ryan from long island new york an avid modeler i apreciate tips on how to make my models better:wave:


Hi dude, I'm from Hempstead and later Sea Cliff! See ya on the threads!:thumbsup:


----------



## grayghost!

New b here,


----------



## kitkarma

Hello Folks,
William here, my friends call me Billy.
I build cars mostly and some other stuff, military,ships etc. Looking forward to learning a lot from you guys.


----------



## Atlanthia

Hi there, everyone! My name is Darren and I have inadvertently made a bit of a name for myself on other forums by building on the cheap. I have seen some incredible builds here and as intimidated as I feel, I believe that there might be a place for me here. I will post some completed build threads shortly to introduce me better than any words could ever do and I hope you guys will like them! As always, with any build I undertake, all criticisms and comments will be welcome!


----------



## Chrisisall

Atlanthia said:


> Hi there, everyone! My name is Darren


WELCOME man! You finally made it! Great to see you here!:thumbsup:
Post your stuff ASAP!!!


----------



## luisito8m

Hello guys!

Very excited to have joined the community today; hoping to learn new stuff and reinforce the little knowledge I have, with your help, of course! 

Something about myself: Working on my very first plastic model, it is a 1/196 scale U.S.S. Constitution by Revell, and just bought a Tamiya 1/35 Military Miniature Set (35133) to try out weathering and color mix, which I am panicked about. Haha. Any help, tips and suggestions are deeply appreciated, since I need all the help I could possibly get. 

Love this site!!


----------



## Bengal

*Newbie to forum*

Hi Everyone!
I built models as a kid. Now I'm in my mid-50s and am back at it, and doing a much better job, though I enjoy learning so much from those whose dedication to the hobby is something I hope to achieve! Waiting to receive the Pegasus Nautilus. My models run the gamut from cars to tanks, boats and balsa airplanes (Guillow.) My name is Mike. Marine Corps Vet.:wave:


----------



## John J

Hi Folk
I am new to the group but not the hobby of modelling and collecting of Die Cast. I am retired an committing more time to my modelling. My primary interest is 1/43 scale and with in that Can Am racing cars. Nice to be part of group.


----------



## goodguyinar416

*Newbie From Arkansas*

Hello! forum. I'm a recently retired Police Officer (Sgt.) from Arkansas. I have been building models for too many years to remember. I started out doing plastic and got into Nascar and over the last few years been doing diecast police cars with highly detailed interiors and working lights. I do professional resin casting Nascar, Police items, military, etc.

Art


----------



## iangibson32

*New here from CA*

Greetings to everyone :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

*Hello everyone!*

I guess it's been awhile since I have been here, according to my profile! I don't know why I had forgotten about this place, since it seems like a very nice place to chat about models. 
There was one thing that I wanted to discuss, but I will try my luck at the model forum.
I do look forward to visiting this site more often and if anyone has any questions, whether it be about modeling or anything else, feel free to ask me.:wave:


----------



## tirta

Hello everybody,
I am Tirta from Indonesia.
I have just get back to this hobby after a long time.
Looking forward to learn a lot from you guys in this forum.


----------



## Chrisisall

tirta said:


> Hello everybody,
> I am Tirta from Indonesia.
> I have just get back to this hobby after a long time.
> Looking forward to learn a lot from you guys in this forum.


Welcome!!


----------



## troublenutts

*martyn*

HI my name is martyn from north Lincolnshire in the uk, I have always loved models, and collect mainly Gerry Anderson models but do have many others, at the moment I am restoring an old DINKY model of the spectrum patrol car, , but also have the seaview kit in the wings ready t build, no not the huge one too big for our small bungalow, am looking for the fold up interior but its proving hard to get here in ENGLAND. well FAB for now


----------



## The 4 Star

Greetings everyone, I used to be a very active modeler and have recently reignited the flames. I am starting with a few Trek kits for good measure and hope to branch out elsewhere once my skills are back up to speed.:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall

The 4 Star said:


> I am starting with a few Trek kits for good measure and hope to branch out elsewhere once my skills are back up to speed.:wave:


Sounds great! Welcome!


----------



## bensmodelworld

Hi everyone i am new here and i am making models from scratch.
And my favorite models are from thunderbirds


----------



## BONDJAMESBOND

*1-8 Aston Martin DB5*

Hi Guys I am a Newbie to this Forum and wondered if anyone is currently building the Eagle moss Aston Martin in Scale 1-8


----------



## backtothepast

*going back to modeling*

okay...so, i just finished my 1;72 revell memphis belle [tomorrow night actually] which is the first model i have done in almost 40 yrs., must say that it is great to be back. i was a kid in the late 60's, grew up modeling, doing cars and such, got all caught up in the aurora monster model kits, had my shelves full of them, unfortunately, as i got older they all fell subject to the ever offending lighter fluid and firecracker massacre that permeated many households during that period. But i am back, and with 20/20 hindsight, my new models will have much longer lifespans...great to be here,and man, does that glue smell good!!


----------



## mcdougall

I Sure picked the wrong week to stop sniffing Glue! 
Welcome aboard :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## RS3

Greets to all, new member here after skulking in the background for awhile!
Love the quality of work being done, looking forward to throwing some of mine into the fray!


----------



## cascofire2

*Hello.*

Hello. My name is Scott and I am new to the forum. I am from the tropics of Maine. Cannot wait to interact with you all.


----------



## RobP.

*New Member*

Hello all, I have been digging around in here and decided to register. I have been intrested in Aurora Monster kits since getting one in a local 5 and dime store when I was about six years old. Got kick started again in the early '90s when I stumbled upon the Luminators versions shortly after getting home from Desert Storm, and have been squirelling away kits since. Lost most of my builds when moving from Michigan to Idaho, @ 7 years ago. With my eldest son getting interested in them again I plan on starting back up in building the stash. Hope to gain some new techniques from the members here!

Semper Fi, Rob


----------



## totter81770

*Hello everyone*

Just got back into model building a few weeks ago by beginning a long overdue project for my father who has been suffering threw a serious of mini-stokes over the past year. He used to drag race cars back in the 60's and early 70's with some state/regional success. His best car was a '59 Chevy Biscayne with a 283 cu, so years ago, when I was new to eBay and on a model buying bing (probably dropped over $1500 in about a year!!!) I picked up a Revell 1/25 Impala to convert to a Biscayne that would mirror the one he raced. So, I decided to start the project about 2 weeks ago with the thought to present it to him next week as a late Father's Day gift. Unfortunately, the modifications (specifically the trim down the side) have been a bit of a challenge, so I will not finish on time. As its my first build back, I have made a couple of mistakes along the way, but also want to use the build as a learning experience as well for future builds with my young son. So I have been visiting sites and forums, watching a lot of You Tube videos on different techniques and found this site to join. So, my adventure begins again and I hope to utilize the forums to gain some much need knowledge. Tommy


----------



## orbital drydock

*New in town*

Hi folks,
I'm new here & just thought I'd say hi!
I have a small modeling studio & do a lot of commission builds along with producing masking sets for models.
Glad to be here!


----------



## Carson Dyle

orbital drydock said:


> Hi folks,
> I'm new here & just thought I'd say hi!
> I have a small modeling studio & do a lot of commission builds along with producing masking sets for models.
> Glad to be here!


Welcome.

I purchased a couple sets of your masks, and they're awesome.


----------



## misty11

*uss arizona*

:hi new to this suite I am trying to build the 1/200 Arizona,i have no instructions re railing, can anybody help. thanks jerry lewis


----------



## -Tom-

hey yall

been modelling planes 10 years ago, stopped for some reason, now i got back into it, this time im into cars 

need advice, inspiration and help so i registered here

that is all


----------



## GrayTraveler

*Glad to be here!*

Have a ton of questions. Retired and enjoying it!
WWII bombers and fighters.
Balsa, rubber band powered, flight deck, kitchen table (ouch) and actually flew.
Maybe 12!! Gads, that was, sixty one years ago. (How did I get here!!!)
Pleased to be here.:wave:


----------



## Anton Phibes

I already "know" a few of the folks here from other forums. McDee, Hedorah, Molemento, Tay666 (who has my Monster Scenes kits on his gallery page on his terrific Monster Scenes site) and a few others. I am The same "Anton Phibes" on Model Citizens, Sideshow Freaks, the UMA, and now here.

I am primarily a monster guy---horror, science fiction, and mostly figures (and the occasional house). Good to be part of yet another forum of this type....where I can read about all the "noose" that's fit to print,lol.


----------



## topsportsman

Hey all:

Glad to be here. I'm married, 56 and disabled due to disc disease in the back. I still rock with my wife in our two piece guitar/keys 70's, 80's and 90's cover band (I sit A LOT!). I'm back into drag car building after a 40 year hiatus. Just finished a Revell level 3 Jungle Jim F/C and I'm starting an AMT level 2 '66 Nova Pro Street which I plan to try interior flocking for the 1st time and some pretty aggressive paint striping. My 3rd project is destined to be a Revell Jukebox Ford Top Sportsman. Looking forward to tips and tricks for T/S and Pro Mod modelling.


----------



## mrsambuck

*Still playing with Matchbox*

Sorry Wrong Forum


----------



## 8wheeler

Hi all
Gary from the UK, Ive been building 1/25 American car kits for about 23 years, I also collect 1/64th Johnny Lightnings/Greenlights etc, although they are VERY difficult to get over here.
Look forward to joining in.


----------



## toad60

*I'm back!!*

After a 20 year hiatus ican't wait to get back into my cars(30s 40s & 50s). Ilove all scales and i love detail. I've loved every thing from pocher to finding kits that are only worh the body.(some times having even to tweak those to bring them to true life). I'm looking forward to being a part of the hobby talk community and seeing all of your stuff! Thanks! Todd


----------



## wilbertpig

*new to this site hi to all*

trying to find a couple of rats to two of my phantom of the opera models anyone have any or know how to get any its a aurora model


----------



## wwbillykong

*Many Models for sale*

New to site, I have many out of production space models for sale all sealed, bought new. (Real and Fantasy) will only list / post reals here, before going to e-bay. Anyone interested please contact me @ [email protected] or 315.412.1725 (lv msg) need to sell. Also have Sail ships, military planes and cars all models are rare large scale and out of production.
Revell - Shuttle Launch Tower (Just tower) 1:144
Revell - Discovery Space Shuttle w/ bosters 1:144
Estes - Saturn V (Launchable)
Glencoe - Jupiter C
Monogram - Apollo Spacecraft 1:32
Monogram - First Lunar Landing 1:48
Monogram - Apollo Saturn V 1:144
Testors - SR-71 Blackbird Spyplane
Monogram - A-10 Thunderbolt II (2) 1:48

Numerous Star Trek (Orig, and Next gen. etc.)
Starwars

Academy - RMS Titanic 1:350 #1405
Heller - LA REALE DE FRANCE 1:75 (Original Production)
Revell - USS Constitution and Cutty Sark 1:96

Testors - Lamborghini Contach LP 500s 1:12
Testors - DeTomaso Pantera GTS 1:24
AMT - Shelby Cobra 427
Testors - Lamborghini Jota
Monogram - '67 Corvette 427 Coupe 1:12

(More)


----------



## modelnutman

hello. my name is charles and new to the forum.i live in hannibal mo. im 42 years old and been building models since i was about 12


----------



## CCRL

*Another new member.*

Hello everyone my name is Chris,I have known about this site for a few years and have checked it out from time to time as a visitor.
I have just got back into model building after many years I used to have all kinds of star trek model which got lost (thrown out) yes I regret doing that now.Over the past year I have slowly began replacing my lost collection and have since then aquired a few klingon and romulan ships (polar lights,ertl and revell).I will post photos of them as soon as I get more familiar with this site I really think the revell d7 is great and the round 2 K'tinga is an improvement over the Undiscovered Country and TMP examples. Look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## Chrisisall

CCRL said:


> Hello everyone my name is Chris


Hey Chris! Another big Trek fan I see!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CCRL

Chrisisall said:


> Hey Chris! Another big Trek fan I see!!!:thumbsup:


oh yes ,you know it!


----------



## TOSTrekGeek

*New Member*

Hello Everyone, I am a new member and just wanted to check it out. One who was always in the background and now would like to join in any disscusions out there of interest. Been a big Sci-Fi fan and modeller for years. But I have been a bigger Star Trek fan on and off for over 43 years. More of the TOS Star Trek. But I enjoy modelling, when I am working on a project it is like Zen to me. So Hi out to everyone and look forward to talk with ya. Thanks for listening!


----------



## Chrisisall

Never too many Trek geeks IMO!


----------



## gman2030

*Hello*

Hello my name is George. I'm new here. Been doing models since I can remember. Only in the past decade or so I been trying my hand at painting them. I currently have over 50 models 15 of which are still in boxes. Got cars, planes,jets, rockets even the space shuttle. Recently got into a new phase of modeling for me. Building a diorama for some of my most recent models. When I get some pictures and figure out how to post them I will.


----------



## Kubscout

*New Guy*

Hi everybody,
I too am new here. Just wanted introduce myself. My name is Chuck and I too have a lot models mostly cars and pick-ups. Some people say I have a toy fetish!!!


----------



## Balder

Hello to everyone. 
My name is Gerald. I have been building models off and on since I was a young kid, close to 40 years now. My dad started me off building aurora dinosaurs and animals with me. I like sci fi, movie related kits, comic book character kits, dinosaur kits, and historical miniatures. 
I hope to post some of my projects soon!
Bye for now.


----------



## Liquid Electron

Hey all,

Been lurking/researching for a while, haven't built anything for 23 years, but I'm diving back into it. Sticking with Star Trek ships for now. (Of course.)

Starting off with an old-non clear Enterprise D that I am bravely (or stupidly) going to hand paint the aztecing on. 

I have a budget see, and after the initial flurry of supplies, my budget slapped me in the face and even called me Shirley.

I hope by the end of the year to be airbrush-armed and spent this last week learning to solder for the purposes of lighting...which worked out quite nicely, much to my surprise. Practice, practice, practice. 

(I have a 1/350 Refit on it's way and need to get in a few kits as practice before I even look at it sideways.)


----------



## Chrisisall

Liquid Electron said:


> I hope by the end of the year to be airbrush-armed and spent this last week learning to solder for the purposes of lighting...which worked out quite nicely, much to my surprise. Practice, practice, practice.


Welcome, I believe you will fit in here very well!
Shirley.:wave:


----------



## ca_papabear

*Hello*

just stumbled upon this site after googling the colors for a Star Trek enterprise D im working on. read a bit and figured this is a good forum to join. I have been building models for over 40 years now and look forward to sharing ideas and best practices with everybody


----------



## sci-fi buff

*New member*

Hello to all,
Finally found a forum that has answers to some of my questions. It is good to be here amongst all of the people with such great minds.I am always in search of knowledge, tech babble, tips and tricks, etc. It is an honor to be here. Thank you, Jim.


----------



## L J

Hello Everyone, my name is John I am new to the site, back into modelling mostly (1/35 military) again after 30 years. Looking forward to exchanging ideas. I am from South Africa. Thanks for looking in.


----------



## medical

*newbe*

hi everyone
my name is paul from milwaukee wisconsin. i found this site from internet search, have many models and diecast cars have been building models for about 37 years but now mostly diecast cars. american muscle etc. glad to be here to live and learn
paul


----------



## Daniel1804

Hi,
I'm Daniel, new to this forum....from vancouver and have been modeling for over 30 yrs off and on.


----------



## aviel1000

*Hi from Avi*

Hello everyone, My name is Avi (Pronounced like Ah vee)
I look forward to learning from all who share information on building.:wave:


----------



## chevysman21

*newbe*

Hi everyone my name is Kevin & I have other hobbies also but mostly I like working with wood & look forward to chatting with you all.:wave:


----------



## jwms

New member- looking for info on a model from the 60's maybe. It was a hearse "fantasy" model that had iron cross tail lights, and as I remember, lanterns for head lights, short body where the coffin would go (really short coffin) and street dragster kind of front end. The driver sat in front of the body. I thought for years it was a Rat Fink but have not been able to find any info. looking for model or picts.

Forums like this are great!!!!


----------



## harrygt40

*Hi New Member*

Hi folks, just joined the forum and have started modelling again after a few years. I am from Scotland and am interested in Model cars, ships (wooden & plastic) and aircraft. I hope to learn a lot from the forum. I am about to start the Revell 1/12 Ford Mustang and still deciding what colour to paint it.

Cheers,

Harryg


----------



## Prye2012

*New Member hello*

Hi to everyone out there. I am a recent "returnee" to the hobby, and have been very impressed by all of the work. It has inspired me to get back into the hobby after a 20 year absence. Great stuff and great tips!


----------



## Chrisisall

Prye2012 said:


> Hi to everyone out there. I am a recent "returnee" to the hobby, and have been very impressed by all of the work. It has inspired me to get back into the hobby after a 20 year absence. Great stuff and great tips!


Fargo huh? You know Bismark?
(sorry, Eureka joke):tongue:


----------



## ~SaMaNtHa~

*New to the Site*

Hi, my name is Samantha and I am new to the model car world, but totally in love with it. :wave:


----------



## lawman56

*New(ish) to forum*

Apparently I joined in 2011, but never posted anything, so I'd like to say Hi, and that I've been modeling since I was 15, with about a 15 year break for military service and starting a family. 

I mostly build 1/35 armor dioramas, but am slowly working my way into 1/32 aircraft.

I am also in the planning stages of another HO railroad layout.

At some point, I'll post some of my finished dioramas.


----------



## shuttlemodeler

*New to the site*

Just wanted to say hi.

I have been modeling for over 40 years. Everything from planes to ships. I have been working on a Space Shuttle Launch Complex in 1/72 scale for way way to long. Finally decided to finish it (it takes up the entire room).

I posted a couple of pics of it in my photo album


----------



## Speakerdad

*New member Hello*

Just a quick note to say hello!

I have not built a model kit in years but have been painting miniatures (Reaper, Malifaux, Warmachine, etc...) for the last decade or so. Decided to take the plunge back into model kits, specifically airplanes (really digging WWII planes right now).

Looking forward to meeting the fine folks here.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Myers

*Model Ship*

I have a model ship given to me by a friend. It's a beautiful model but I have no idea as to it's identity. My best guess is that it's a privateer from the Barbary Coast Pirates during the early 1800's. It's about two feet long, about two feet high (including masts and rigging) and about six inches wide. I can include some pictures in future postings, if that will help. If someone can help, please respond to this posting or to [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## BTDTTMT

*new member*

good morning everyone. just signed up to the site and looking forward to the adventure.


----------



## mercedes1254

*Hello*

Hello. I am new to your forum, but I've been building models for years. Looking forward to learning some new things!

James


----------



## AT.Hough

*trading used plastic models for other used plastic models.*

Hi there i am new to this site and can any one please tell me how i can post some thing on this site so that every one can see it and read it and just to let every one please let me know now that i have 10 used plastic model's that i am wanting to trade even up for other used plastic models thank you sincerely, Anthony Hough.


----------



## lakbirds

*Looking for buyer*

Good morning all,
I have just joined this community as I am looking to see if any of the members out there know of where I can sell 15 franklin mint cars and tractor trailers. They were my father's and I do not have the room to keep them. I would love to be able to get rid of them in a lot. I am not looking for a large sum of money but want to sell them to someone who will get use out of them. I do not have any of the original boxes but have 3 display cases for the tractor trailers. Any help anyone can provide will be extremely helpful. Thank you and have a great day! Lori


----------



## rambo1964

*hello all*

Good morning all I want to say hello and hope to make friends here. I am into every aspect of modeling from model making prototypes one offs and kits of all venues from resin to plastic and vac form. I've done just about every thing in the hobby world and look forward to becoming a regular here.


----------



## Rsaturn9

*Hello*

*Just saying Hi to all!!!*


----------



## dglupus

*Hello All !*

Just joined this forum this morning, saying hello to introduce myself.


----------



## Dr Wolfenstein

*Hi Guys*

I'm from Australia and mainly interested in figure kits and monsters.

Cheers

Gab


----------



## glenntjohnson

hello,ever one,new to commnity as well as hobby. rc airplanes,got lots of questions.(glenn)


----------



## madmikey797

*TOS Lighting Effects*

Hello all new members. I am currently building the Polar Lights TOS 1/350 Enterprise using the stock lighting and photo etch kits augmented with the Tenacontrols lighting kit and Pragrafix photo etch to finish the details. I am finding the bridge to be a real difficult paint job having to use many cut-down paint brushes and a 25X magnifier. I am going to use a multi-color LED and fiber optics in an attempt to light the bridge consoles... I hope!

I have worked out a navigation light system effect for the nacelles (similar to the NCC 1701 Refit ST-TMP) and rear output node of the nacelle which is lit by a blue LED. The warp engines will also be lit with the kit lights with a gradual red to blue light diffusion from the front of the nacelle aft of the Bussard collectors to the hemispherical node at the rear of the engine. 

Wish me luck!

Michael


New Post! 
As of today the bridge is complete and lit. I used a variety of cut down brushes( 65 to 3 hair per brush ) for the detail work. The fibre optics did not come out the way I wanted so I painted the Paragraphics consoles in clear colors to represent control panels. Not what I wanted but it does look good .
The primary dish, secondary hull, and nacelles were drilled out for RCT using a pin vise and lit from behind with LED's. The effect I got, while not perfect, is what i wanted. I have added NAV flashers to the nacelles using the Tenecontrols light kit and NAV flashers to the bridge and primary hull via the same. Inspiration for lighting came from the deg3d.biz website CGI of the Enterprise. Check it out!

Running lights have been a combo of the Polar Lights LED kit and individual LED's soldered to the LED light strip connectors. As per deg3d pix, I have added an impulse engine deflection crystal LED and running lights for both hulls. Pictures to follow.

I will post photos shortly of all lit and unlit sub-assembly's and welcome and comments on the build so far.


----------



## Chrisisall

Luck!


----------



## alexmercer1410

Hi all, I'm Alex from Cali. I'm into armor models and ships. Looking forward to meeting y'all!


----------



## Elderone

*New member*

Hello all!
I collect models from the horror and sci- fi genre, full size, dioramas, maquettes and other pieces and props. I am older and am looking to liquidate some of my collection. My first sale will determine if I will continue with the idea. I purchased two Blackheart Enterprise Elder 1:1 busts a couple of years ago. One was painstakingly completed, and I wish to sell the unfinished other.
I refuse to use EBay, IMO they have turned very shady and that's being nice. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I looked at ETSY but not sure. Thanks!


----------



## junior73

Hey ya'll. I've been modelling for the better part of 35 yeras know, with a collection that seems to get bigger before it gets smaller!

Looking forward to my time here on the forums!


----------



## EVERY SECOND COUNTS

Just wanted to say hi, have been lurking for a while and thought i should join. Have been building models since the mid seventies and just got back into it when i discovered you could make them into slot cars, other passion.

Cheers


----------



## MEGA1

*Welcome to all of our new members!*

Hi everyone! This is Alan from MegaHobby.com, I wanted to give a warm welcome to all of our new members on the Hobbytalk site, specifically within the modeling forum. Our website sponsors this section of the site, and we're always happy to answer any questions about modeling, our own website, or even just talk about the hobby industry!

If you are ever interested in buying a model or other product from our site (www.megahobby.com), be sure to use the coupon code "Hobbytalk" to receive $5 off an order of $50 or more -- our gift to all of you for being so dedicated to the trade!


----------



## Taffnsam

Hello Everyone,.....Looking forward to applying the information here to a newly purchased "Black Pearl" model. I read and loved all the hard work put in to this model which already dates back a few years and hope mine will look half as good as the "Pearls" here!


----------



## Robbo30

*Moeibus Jupiter 2, ceiling beams flight deck.*

Hi my names Peter, this is my first time ever with this forum. I'm from Queensland Australia and wanted to say you have a very exciting Model and chat forum here.
I'm interested in sci fi space ships and also 1/350 sailing ship models.

I have recently bought an 18 inch Morebius Jupiter 2 model, and would like to know if anyone makes and/or sells the ceiling beams for the flight deck? I think the model would look, more complete with them, but can't find anyone who makes them? Can anyone help?


----------



## Chrisisall

Robbo30 said:


> I think the model would look, more complete with them, but can't find anyone who makes them? Can anyone help?


When it comes to stuff like that, I do what my cat does with fleas; I scratch it.:wave:


----------



## adruss

hi this philip from las vegas I have a large collection of 1/72 scale 1/48scale 1/32 scale aircraft for sale


----------



## wendi

hello, I am tim, nice to meet you.


----------



## GTelles

*Delurking*

Greetings fellow hobbyists. As with many of us geezers, back in the ancient times I was a fairly avid modeler as a kid and am getting back into the hobby. As a kid I was fascinated with the monsters along with millions of others so finding an old Polar Lights repop Mummy kit in a thrift store kind of lured me, in middle age, to return to the hobby. I've built a few since and am branching out to vehicles, aircraft, sci-fi, etc. Actually, after quite a bit of moving around the country with the accompanying unsettledness, this is now the second time getting back in.

I've been a lurker for quite some time and thought I'd enter the conversation with a question. I'll definitely take it to the appropriate forum, but I figured I'd try it out here as well. I'm wondering if anyone has ever put out a kit of Frank R. Paul's cover for the November 1929 issue of Science Wonder Stories? I've searched google and can't find one. It seems such an iconic, obvious choice I can't imagine nobody's ever thought of it. 

Thanks everyone, 
Gary


----------



## loggie27

Howdy,
My name is Mike, I'm new to this forum, mostly into 1/24, 1/25 scale cars but might have a go at armour or aircraft if the mood strikes. looking forward to participating.


----------



## debmil

*1965 ford fairlaine plastic model*

Looking 4 a 1965 ford fairlaine 500 plastic model vintage to buy.


----------



## OU Sooner Nation

*New to the community*

Hello,

My name is John and I am new to the community. I was an avid model builder as a kid and haven't really had the time to enjoy my hobby until now. 

I am looking and building some of the vehicles I loved as kid and was searching for a Squad 51 build when I found this site. 

I am looking forward to talking with the guy how built that model for advice on my build. 

Also looking for a 1/25 Kenworth 1977 - 1980 era for a Snowman truck build. 

Thanks to all


----------



## TonyT

Hello! Just signed up today. Found this site after searching for info on building the Polar Lights 1/350 TOS Enterprise. I am a long time modeller and mostly build cars and mostly in 1/24-1/25 scales. I do build the occasional plane, ship or sci fi model as well. Nice to see another forum that seems to be rather active. I look forward to looking around some! Happy modelling!


----------



## Cruzilla71

*Hello....!!!*

Hola,
And glad to be a part of a great team of modelers....:woohoo:

Cru~zilla


----------



## Mochanic

*First Posting - Need Help on Paint*

Hello to all :wave:. First posting and just returning to modeling. Getting ready to paint some models but found a whole lot of new paint products. I am leaning to Tamiya Acrylics but finding it hard to crossover paint FS Codes to Tamiya colors. Therefore, my question is, Is there any conversion chart for matching up manufacturer's colors either by color name or FS code? I.E., Euro I Gray FS 36081 is not a Tamiya listed paint color. Thanks to all who can help.


----------



## Wilko

*Hi All*

Hi all, have joined a few modeling forums recently, but this one seems to have a good active crowd and peoples questions actually seem to get answered...

It's great to see such a large amount of talented modelers in one place.

I'm mainly into 1:24 car models, and have a bad habit of buying way more than I will ever have time to complete. :thumbsup: 
I've just bought a couple of Airbrushes and a booth, so I will get some pictures of my work in progress when I can. I'm nowhere near the skills on here, but i'm enjoying finding out how to get that good


----------



## Tripp

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum. I'm a huge fan of LOst in Space. I want to get started on my mobeius 18" J-2 with interior and the launch pad I received yesterday but don't know where to start. any help would be helpful Thanks and will be a regular on here.


----------



## disgustingcreature

*Creature Grave Walker Question*

Hello:

Im a brand spanking new member and I want to say hello to all of you! Im primarily into die cast cars and figures with an emphasis on figures. I recently purchased a "Creature From The Black Lagoon" Gravewalker and in a word, it's awesome. Right now, I'm trying to figure out how to mount it on a wall rather then leave it on the floor of a room where it is now. Any suggestions? 

As Im new to this site, I can't post an image until I have made 5 posts or more. The figure is hollow and made with hard foam in an incredible likeness with a roughly 16" x 18" opening. The arms detach from the torso. Im just itching to get this thing mounted on a wall where it will look like it's swimming through it, but again, I have no clue how to begin. Any help would be most appreciated. 

Thanks

disgustingcreature


----------



## Larry Mager

Greetings to all, I am Larry, a 60 year old modeler who has done costumes, props and science-fiction ships. I am a retired service related disabled veteran who now has some time on my hands. I am happily married to a Wonderful Woman who is understanding of my interests. 
Hope to hear from You all when You all can
Cheers, 
Larry


----------



## Chrisisall

Welcome! Now BUILD!


----------



## Guns Akimbo

I just registered today, getting back into the hobby after, what...30+ year absence? Jeez. Anyway, have a PL 1/30 refit Enterprise standing by but won't start in on it until I complete some more research (and aftermarket parts, and the painting guide, and lights, and...). I also am building up a spray booth and will treat myself to an early christmas present, a nice double-action airbrush and compressor. Can't wait to build up a fleet once again!


----------



## D-tail

Hi! The name is Mike, 51 years young and have been building models since I was 6 years old. No real preference for subject matter (and I've done it all, trust me) - "if it feels good, build it!"
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bruce Martin

*New to this Forum*

I am new to this forum, I have been building models since I was about 10 and now I just hit the 60 mark, where did the time go! 14 years ago I got into building r/c submarines ( scratch built ). I have 4 subs, all WWII , a Japanese I-19, 8ft long, 2 Balao class US subs 52 inches long and most recently a 56 inch 8 window SEAVIEW. I just heard about this forum and wanted to see what was going on in the rest of the world of r/c. also what other little tricks that I can learn about modeling.:wave:

Later Bruce


----------



## Redford

Hi everyone, I'm the new guy, so take it easy on me. You can call me either Brian or Red. I can't wait to see what you guys have been building, thanks for letting me join your forum. I think I've found a place with like minds.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

Thinks for keeping me on this great forum. 

:wave:


----------



## zynmaster

sup, i'm dave. haven't built since i was a kid. wanting to get back into it mainly test ideas in model form before customizing my 68 cadillac coupe deville hardtop. after a few internet searches i'm pretty sure it won't stop with just the caddy. 

i found a 68 hardtop on ebay that needs to be deconstructed and put back together MY way. anywho i'll do some searches but while i'm here, whats the best way to copy parts and bodies? i assume vacuum forming or 2 piece mold would be the way to go but maybe some gurus have a better way. holla


----------



## 92CamaroRS

*New member post?*

Well, I'm new. I'm Glenn, I'm 21 from a small town in NY. I really like Chevrolet, and most of the model cars I build are Chevy's. I started building them when I was 7 or 8, and built a few handfuls then. I recently just got back into it (earlier today lol) when I picked up a '69 Camaro Z/28 RS package from wally world. So, I'll get to building and I'll post up a few pics. 

-Glenn


----------



## xamel1975

Hello, everyone!

I'm Harman, from Malaysia. Been seriously building models since 1996. Initially I was into Gundams and then my interest starts to expand into other genres. Mainly build aircraft, sci-fi (no Star Trek stuff though - not yet anyway  ). 

Looking forward to share my interest here!.


----------



## JustGeof1650

*A newbie here*

Hi Guys (and gals, I assume). I just joined although I got a lot of help here building/installing the light and sound system kit for the Polar Lights Robbie The Robot kit. I had a little trouble with it but the tips/instructions here helped me alot.

I'm currently starting work on the Beast From 20,000 Fathoms resin kit and I'm going to light (and hopefully) improve the lighthouse part of the kit. I'll be posting my progress and welcome any remarks (pro or con) on my progress.


----------



## Chrisisall

JustGeof1650 said:


> Hi Guys (and gals, I assume). I just joined although I got a lot of help here building/installing the light and sound system kit for the Polar Lights Robbie The Robot kit. I had a little trouble with it but the tips/instructions here helped me alot.


Cool!


----------



## Elizabeth Jones

Hi new to this. Just bought a storage unit with lots of diecast & model cars in it. Need help priceing and selling. Any one out there willing to help me?


----------



## Elizabeth Jones

:wave:Hi new to this. Just bought a storage unit with lots of diecast & model cars in it. Need help priceing and selling. Any one out there willing to help me?:woohoo:


----------



## Mark McGovern

Dear Miss Jones,

I'm a longtime member of the forums. There is a Swap and Sell forum you can get to by clicking here. You'll be able to list your items on it simply by posting them and your asking prices. If you have a large number of models to sell, you could also make up a catalog that you could email to interested parties.

What your items' values are is hard to determine without knowing more about them. Of course models that are unbuilt and in unopened boxes will fetch more than those that are partially or fully assembled. Sometimes, if a model has never been reissued, even a buildup will bring in a larger amount of money. In any case, you might check out eBay for the prices being _paid_ - not asked - for the same models and die cast cars you have. That will give you a better idea of their market value.

With every Internet transaction there will be the difficulties of getting paid for and shipping out your items. I have another option to suggest: rent table space at a toy show or a local International Plastic Modelers Society contest. At either venue you could sell your items face to face and be done with them. You'll need to obtain a vendor's license from your state (a single day license isn't usually expensive) and pay the venue a table rental fee.

One other possibility would be to donate your items to a charity, a VA facility (some use plastic model building in rehabilitation therapy), or Goodwill. Get a receipt from the entity and have a valuation for your merchandise; with these you can receive the valuation as a write-off on the next year's taxes. They're considered a charitable donation, but check with someone who has expert knowledge of the tax code for particulars.

Good luck!


----------



## Kansastude

*Old guy in the hobby but new guy here*

Happened on this site this evening. Always looking for new ideas and suggestions. Started building models in the late fifties. With a break in the action off and on due to family/professional responsibilities been building most of my since mid teens. Now at 69 and retired again more time to play with plastic. I reside in Topeka. Favorite subjects are mild customs, street rods & out of box. Current project Jimmy Flintstone '32 Ford 400B. Looking forward to a new group.


----------



## Elizabeth Jones

*Re: Mr. Mark Mcgovern*

:wave:First of all love your picture Mr. Mcgovern, Thanks for responding. I have gone to ebay and have gotten prices for most of them there is one imparticular that nowhere I've gone can i find, and that is this, dugu, miniautotoys, it is a Rolls Royce silver ghost 1933. Can't seem to find out anything but that the company does'nt exist anymore and i believe if i remember correctly that they made cars for museum's. It is original in the box, which has a plastic case it is in and everything is in Italian. Made in Italy. Maybe you would know :woohoo::woohoo:more.:woohoo:


----------



## Mark McGovern

Dear Miss Jones,

My avatar is a photo of my life-size bust of Boris Karloff as Frankenstein's monster; I'm glad you liked it.

I Googled "Dugu Miniautotoys" and found an entry for the company on Wikipedia. Your item appears to be about forty years old and pretty rare - there is no similar item currently being offered for auction on eBay. I suggest you list it there, at a price commensurate with similar items, and see what it brings in. You can place a reserve on the item so that you don't sell it at too low a price. I would also suggest that you list it under more than one category - say, "Collectibles" as well as "Toys & Hobbies".

Best of luck with your auction!


----------



## budbelle

*model/diecast shows in ct*

Just wanted to say hi to everyone this is my first time here. does anyone know of any up coming model shows in ct.


----------



## Mark McGovern

bb,

Welcome to the boards!

To answer your question: local chapters of the International Plastic Modelers Society hold contests all the time. At these you'll also find great deals on kits and supplies in the vendors' rooms. There is a continually updated list on the IPMS/USA Upcoming Events page; scroll down to find the nearest one in Connecticut.


----------



## knightrw1110

Hello all, just joined the forum and wanted to introduce myself. I'm 56 and have been out of modeling for about 40 years. Got the bug and am getting back in, this time armed with an airbrush. Lol. It's great to find a forum for those of us with this interest. Have a great day!


----------



## ModelLounge

Just found this great forum. I am from the modeling industry. We are looking for new faces and I hope we will find a good going here


----------



## Chrisisall

ModelLounge said:


> Just found this great forum. I am from the modeling industry. We are looking for new faces and I hope we will find a good going here


Modeling as in hot chicks or sculpted real world/sci-fi replicas?:lol:


----------



## Bobbykid38

*1961 Auto World 1/25 scale minature license plates*

Hi everyone, I stumbled across some 1961 auto world 1/25 scale minature license plate decal sheets. They have all 50 states back and front as well as the 6 canadian provinces. I've included a picture for all to see and I was wondering if there would be any interest in these. Just message me and let me know. Thanks, Bobby


----------



## CaptPapa

Hello:
I found this forum earlier today and read through the 'What I Need To Get Started' thread and checked out some other areas as well - pretty interesting. I began modeling when I was a kid, but drifted away as a young adult. The family's grown and I have some time and a couple of bucks now, so I've started reintroducing myself to the hobby recently. I have some experience, but I don't mind admitting I'm still a beginner.
ME


----------



## bowhunterwill

*Hello*

Hi Thanks for the site.


----------



## wilson1959

*I am new as well !!*

I am hoping to make some friends who love to build model kits like Star trek ,real space and science fiction models like the old Lindbergh kits , I am hoping to get help in lighting models and learn some tricks of the trade ?


----------



## Chrisisall

wilson1959 said:


> I am hoping to make some friends who love to build model kits like Star trek ,real space and science fiction models like the old Lindbergh kits , I am hoping to get help in lighting models and learn some tricks of the trade ?


You came to the right place then! Welcome.


----------



## deadjoe

hello I am new here I am hoping to make some new friends on here an maybe some local people here in north texas


----------



## regazzoni77

*Hello*

Hi, I'm new here. I am just starting out as a model car kit builder, I love racing cars and have been a race fan in the uk since ahem.....1964!
I am really interested in modelling modified saloon cars group 5 etc and Le Mans cars. Hope to have some interesting chat soon


----------



## Oscar.herni

Hi my name is Oscar, and I'm from Barcelona (Catalonia). I am just starting out as a sci-fi kit builder, I like very much Star Wars films.
Thank you
:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall

Hi Oscar! Much fun & learning to be had here!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dan Mazzeo

*Need Modelling Tip*

I am doing Yamato 1/200 scale. To simulate the hull plating, I am layering Tamiya 10mm tape over the hull. I am following someone's experience, but have a question, as I am painting with Tamiya Acrylic. 

I MUST seal the tape after it is put on the plastic. Is the following correct?

1- Spray tape with Johnson's future
2- Spray again with dull coat
3- Spary with acrylic Tamiya paint.

Thank you


----------



## kitkarma

*New member under sad circumstances*

Hi all, my name is Bill I was recommended by my late Uncle you guys may remember Dr. Herb Hampton, he was banned from here but talked about how much he licked it. He lost his battle with cancer earlier this year. His Jupiter II book was well received by all here, sadly he never did any others. 

Anyway I build a little bit of everything, nowhere near as good as my late Uncle but I'm learning. Hope to learn a lot here.


----------



## Chrisisall

kitkarma said:


> Anyway I build a little bit of everything, nowhere near as good as my late Uncle but I'm learning. Hope to learn a lot here.


Welcome, and you will be as good, eventually. :thumbsup:


----------



## white4

*Another new guy! ...um.. person*

Hi all, just discovered this website while looking for stuff to do to the Big Deuce that's been in my attic for years, the 2000 release. I've been spending the last few years building 1:1 scale hot rods, but when I was a kid I started with Monogram's black widow and other hot rods. There are some pretty talented guys here!


----------



## team249

*im new here*

Hey all I'm new to the site. I'm interested in dirt racing and building dirt race cars.


----------



## jweed9379

*whats up everyone*

hey everyone im new to the site but not so new to model car building...ive been doing it since I was a kid with my dad and im now carrying on the hobby with my first child which is due in march, he is gonna have a coleection to start with and carry on


----------



## Asterix

*Asterix*

hI Guys. My name is Willie and I'm a fireman in SA.I am new to your site and building since school time. I collect and build 1/24 and 1/25 Plastick. Street Rods and Hot Rods is a nother favourite of mine. Tom Daniel and ED Roth I like to build if I can get them.. Got a couple build allreddy and will post photo's soon. Also I collect anything fire related(wonder why ) Also a member of SANNL in Kimberley SA.


----------



## ttyman56

*Hello All*

My name is Tom and I just joined your site.I need a part for one of my models and hope someone can help me out.Thanks :wave:


----------



## Beambounder

*Greetings from beambounder/ new to site*

HI MY TAG IS BEAMBOUNDER/ I AM NEW TO THE SITE.I JUST WANTED TO SAY HELLO TO EVERYONE.. I USED TO BUILD MODELS ALL THROUGH MY CHILDHOOD. I OBTAINED A MASTER OF FINE ARTS IN PAINTING; IN MY 40'S I WAS STRUCK BY A DISABLING ILLNESS AND I RETURNED TO MODELING AS A THERAPY IN ORDER TO RECOVER. NOW I AM STILL HURTING A BIT; BUT MODELS ARE NOW ANOTHER NEW CANVAS IN MY PAINTING REPERTOIRE. I AM FINALLY STARTING TO SHOW THESE ONLINE FOR THE FIRST TIME. YOU ARE THE ONLY PEOPLE TO SEE SOME OTHER THAN MY LADY. HOPE YOU LIKE THEM. I AM REALLY PSYCHED TO HAVE JOINED. MORE TO COME… I':thumbsup:M H.R. GIGER/ ALIEN OBSESSED , AS YOU SEE….


----------



## Chrisisall

Welcome my alien/s friend!


----------



## thundercat

I might be able to help. I'll send you some pics of my LED Auto Transporter.


----------



## thundercat

Chrisisall said:


> You came to the right place then! Welcome.


I might be able to help. I posted my 1/24 LED auto transporter on here.


----------



## fredben

Hello all.

Just joined Hobby Talk and thought I would let you all know. Only just started building models again in November with a stoppage of about 30 years due to one thing and another. So many new paints and gadgets to use now than when I used to do the old Airfix kits, Just purchased Air brush and I am enjoying the results with it. I only had paint brushes all them years ago couldn't afford the Air brushes then. looking forward to learning all over again from all you members. Thanks and looking forward to future builds with the help of this forum.


----------



## Jim Pinkoski

Greetings, all -- I'm new here -- my hobby has been collecting art, and I've seen that a number of the members on this Forum are fans of the late *JOHN BERKEY *-- he was famous for his science fiction art (he did the great Death Star poster that was in the 1977 _Star Wars_ soundtrack album), his movie posters (_Star Trek, Dune, Towering Inferno, King Kong,_ etc.), and his Americana calendar art... and *BERKEY* was also really good at painting **cars**! Check out my webpage: pinkoski.com/john-berkey-artwork/cars.html


----------



## awcmodels

*Wooden Models of Art*

If you like wood, and you like details, you will love this site !!! awcmodels.com 
American Wood Craftsman Inc. 
You have to check this out !!! We sell you the complete kits all you do is build them as you would a regular model. Or buy a model that is already assembled. The amount of details that are incorporated into these models are like no others out there on today's market. The sizes of these models are HUGE !!! You can add more details to make it your own. You can have us build you a custom model to your liking. As a child I have always love wood working and I wanted to share this with the world. 


Visit us today !!! 
Grand Opening will be February 1, 2014

Thanks, Awcmodels


----------



## Jester 73

*Newbie but an oldie!*

Hey folks, :wave: yet another newbie here! I have been building model cars since I was three. My brother had to help since I couldn't read the instructions. He was seven at the time. I also build model planes, and ships too. I'm 49 now and still building. I'm looking for an engine cowling from the Revell Deals Wheels "Lucky Pierre"! If anyone has one I'm interested. Name your price. I just bought a partially assembled one on eBay. If you have a new one un-built again...name your price Thanks!...Jester!


----------



## Falcon760

Hi guys. I just found this bboard and it looks pretty awesome. I'm glad I found so many other people working on models just like me. I like smaller projects like model cars or tanks or other military style models. I also like Star Trek models and am starting the Enterprise bridge, which I think is going to take me a while. I really need some new parts that actually look right, like the turbolift door and the chairs. The ones in the AMT kit don't look right. Anyway, does anyone have experience with this kit? I've gotten a LED strip recently but I'm not sure how I'm going to use it.


----------



## gary991979

Hello everyone

I just wanted to say hi. My name is Gary and I am starting to get back into model car building but this time I will be doing this with my 9 year old son.

So please bear with me I will have a lot silly questions for you all.

Thanks for all the help in advance


----------



## ravenworks

*Hello*

Hi all,
My name is Marc and I have been a modeler for a number of years (off/and on) I have registered on a few websites and found the members inviting but a bit snobbish. Lots of pointing out flaws instead of encouraging words.

My main modeling experience is in sci-fi and mecha, including my beloved SF3d/ Maschinen Krieger. If you don't know what that is I take no offence , but would highly recommend you check it out.

Looking forward to posting and replying, Marc V.


----------



## Hoosier

*New Hoosier, Daddy*

I haven't built a model since I was ...what...12 or 13, and I'm now pushing 57, so I thought... I need some help.

Joined the forum to get some pointers..I've bought the 1974 Daisy Duke Plymouth Roadrunner kit, the 1:25 from MPC, and I intend to resurrect my old Bronze Bird I owned when I was 18 back in 1975, a 1973 Plymouth Roadrunner.

I've owned three other Satellites since then..a 1973 Satellite Coupe, the bare bones Satty. I bought that at Fort Carson in 1979, a 1973 Plymouth Satellite Sebring, and a 1974 Plymouth Satellite Sebring Plus I had to strip and send to the crusher (knee jerk buy, too much bondo to salvage much of anything in the body).

So, I've done the research and the interior that comes with the kit I bought is a different package than the bird I had, so I'm also buying a Revell 1:25 70 Plymouth Hemi Cuda 2n1 to get the buckets, steering column and center console I had in my bird. 

So..I joined to read and get some pointers. I want to do this bird up right. 

Looks like fun!


----------



## ken Skiffington

*Space 1999 darian space ship*

Hi 
My name is Ken
I got some pic of my Darian spaceship 
scratch built over 3 feet long


----------



## Chrisisall

Wow Ken, mighty impressive! And welcome!


----------



## JabMan

*Hello! New here.*

Hello,

My name is Jason, I was looking for some tips to up my skill in building model cars when I came across this forum. I am not new to forums and this one looks like a good one.

I am 42 years old and have been putting model cars together off and on for about 20 years. though I paint my cars and try to make them look good, I didn't realize how real you can make them look until about 2 years ago. Right before I put it down for a short break ( which lasted for 2 years lol). I had started building a Shelby Mustang G.T. 350R from Revell and have just picked up about two weeks ago.

I am looking to up my skill on putting models together and have done some research online. I am starting a new model to try my new found skills on, it is a 1969 Dodge Super Bee from Revell. I will probably be on here asking for advice from time to time.


----------



## cwalker3

Hi everyone. My name's Cary, I'm 59 years old and have been back into modeling for about 10 years now after a 30 year or so hiatus. My main interest is in modern and WWII armor but I am currently in the middle of building Moebius' new Herman and Grandpa Munster kits. You see I've been in somewhat of a slump for the past 3 years and hoped that something new and different like these kits would get the juices flowing again. In fact, I found this forum while searching for references to Herman's skin color!

So anyway, I'm glad I found the place and will be poking around the various forums.


----------



## cwalker3

Hi everyone. My name's Cary, I'm 59 years old and have been back into modeling for about 10 years now after a 30 year or so hiatus. My main interest is in modern and WWII armor but I am currently in the middle of building Moebius' new Herman and Grandpa Munster kits. You see I've been in somewhat of a slump for the past 3 years and hoped that something new and different like these kits would get the juices flowing again. In fact, I found this forum while searching for references to Herman's skin color!

So anyway, I'm glad I found the place and will be poking around the various forums.


----------



## cwalker3

Admins, I can't figure out how to delete this double post so if one of you could help out I'd appreciate it.


----------



## aristoi

*howdy*

just got back into modeling cars as something to do to fill my day. then I relished how much I enjoyed it and missed it. I got a whole set up of air brushes and a compressor. with lots of different color air brush paint to go go with it. I am having trouble with the clear but ever thing else is going like I have been doing it all my life.


----------



## hack-n-whack

*New member*

Hello all ! My name is Tom, but my nick-name is hack-n-whack. I like to build 1/25th scale autos. I just can't bring myself to build one straight out of the box. Ifeel I have to improve every one I touch! LOL My wife says I have ADD, cuz I never finish any of 'em. I like to scratch-build and modify most of my kits. Currently I'm working (playing with) on a '34 Ford woody. I've got one done,one ready for primer and one nearly ready. I also have a '36 Ford woody nearly done:just needs interior paintwork and glass. They are constructed from Evergreen sheet and strip plastic. AMT supplied the frame and front clips. I also like to model the altered wheelbase FX cars. From there I branched out to the SS cars. I don't have any finished yet, but there's still hope! Paint (that mile-deep super smooth finish) is what's holding me back now!


----------



## Photoman77

Hello I'm currently working on scratchbuilt Trek Daedalus-class starships


----------



## dalel2112

*Old and new*

Hi all,

I'm not exactly old...my kids think I am. But I am new to model building.
My wife bought me the ST into darkness 1/500 enterprise and decided to take the challenge of going the distance, i.e. airbrush, lights, motorized bussard collectors, etc.
I'm having a bit of difficultly getting the "orbital drydock aztec masks to stick to the new paint. I've been in contact with Brett, and he's trying to help. Any other advice I can get is appreciated.
The masks will not come off the transfer tape unless I scrape them off with the hobby knife. Even then, they barely stick to the paint or even clean plastic surfaces. What to do?

Anyway, being new, I love the outdoors, I'm an amateur astronomer with my own roll-off roof observatory and I am a bbq enthusiast with a competition team. 

I look forward to learning the ways of the modeler and expanding my horizons on this site.

Later,
Dale


----------



## TotallyLost

*Hi*

Hi all,

I'd like to get back into the plastic kits I remember not doing very well as a kid (Airfix, Revell, etc.) Hopefully my skill and patience will have improved over the last 40 years!

This site looks a great place to start.

Steve


----------



## Glenn wood

*Hudson miniatures*

Hi I'm looking for information on building Hudson miniatures what info I'm looking for is upholstery ideas soldering tips and what is thay mean by tag it that like a scrap pice of wood when I get the kit I'll post the instructions it seems like a challenge but I'm up for it


----------



## chevy1214GM

*new mwmber*

Hi Y'all, my name is George. I'm new to forums and don't really know how this works. Ive just got back into building model cars and i am looking for some new ideas on how to make them look more realistic than i have in the past. 

thanks 

George


----------



## Doctorsan

*doctorsan signs in*

Have you seen thr 1/35 Dora? I just fell victim to it. When it comes from down under land I'll probably fall again lifting it. Till later. BCNU


----------



## patsy132

*hello*

hi guys
i am pat
fairly new to modeling i do mostly ww II
and like some sci fi
just about to start Pegasus Nautilus 
with the works for the first time photo etch 
and fiber optic got the para grafix photo ettch
doing lights from scratch
will see how it works out...
and asking a dumb question
where in the form is the best place to get advice?


----------



## slee2099

*Hello fellow modelers*

Greetings all I'm new here but not new to modeling, while I build anything that catches my interest I'm partial to Sci-Fi and Space models, I've been working a lot with card modeling recently not only building but I've recently started designing my own stuff, so far I've done the Ingall's house from LHotP and right now I'm doing Halliwell manor from Charmed. Plastic wise I'm trying to get the nerve to start my 1/350 scale refit Enterprise and just ordered the B9 Robot from LiS. That's about it for now have a nice day.


----------



## Chrisisall

slee2099 said:


> Plastic wise I'm trying to get the nerve to start my 1/350 scale refit Enterprise


Oh my. What a choice for your first...


----------



## chuckd

Hey Guys,

Just joined this forum the other day. I have been making models for a few years now. It started when I was in college and moving into an apartment by myself and wanted some cool stuff to put on the walls. Started out just doing very basic painting, and didn't even bother with decals, but now I am putting much more care and attention and yes decals. I am not much of a painter but am hoping to get an airbrush setup soon as I think that will help, especially with the fine detail parts. I recently started the Tamiya 1:350 USS New Jersey and it is a new level for me as it is 30" long and has a lot more detail than the other ships I have built (Revell 1:306 USS Fletcher, 1:426 USS Pine Island, and 1:72 PT109). I plan on putting a personally unprecedented amount of time and attention to detail into this kit, and hope to learn plenty of good pointers here.


Also, how do I make it so it shows me the original post first instead of the last?

Chuck


----------



## MM2CVS9

*display newest first*



chuckd said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Also, how do I make it so it shows me the original post first instead of the last?
> 
> Chuck


From Home - go to my settings

under user control panel - choose edit options

go to thread display options / thread display mode

choose linear - newest first

EJ


----------



## Fibroman

*Just saying hi...*

Hi, my name is Kevin. I am new to this site. I have just began getting back into models in the last couple of months...after about a 20 year layoff. I am now working on a '67 Mustang Fastback. Hopefully it turns out well, so far I am happy with the progress and outcome. Looking forward to reading all your insights on models and the supplies needed.


----------



## slee2099

Chrisisall said:


> Oh my. What a choice for your first...



It's not actually my first model, just mainly nervous about the lighting. I'm doing the do it yourself lighting kit and while I've done electronics it's a lot of lights to keep track of checking and double checking all the polarity's, mainly it's just a big investment and I tend to try to over detail things but I'll be alright once I drill that first hole. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall

Good luck, but you sound like you can totally do it.


----------



## stevescan

Hi guys,
Just joined the forum, looking forward to taking part and nagging with daft questions!!! I model mainly armour and aircraft but dabble in whatever takes my fancy,
Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Pete3411

Hi Everyone my first time on a forum like this one. I'm getting ready to build the Polar Lights C57D Deluxe 12 inch model kit. I'm hoping to light it as well as motorize the landing gear.
Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bert model maker

WELCOME to Hobby talk guys !
Bert
Model maker


----------



## bobsax

*Bob here*

Hi 
Like a few of you older guys out there , I have a stash of kits buried in the basement that got ignored as the children came along.
The wife now wants the space and the kids are getting old enough that I could start doing a few kits.

I came to the realization looking through all of them that I'm not a detail person so I'm getting rid of the big kits. It hurts but the wife needs the space.

I've got things up on Craigslist in the SF bay area.


----------



## GeekusExtremus

Hello Everyone,

I have been painting gaming mini's and can't wait to start modeling. I have already seen a lot of amazing talent on this sight. I am currently building my stash and saving for an airbrush. Since I want to build and paint everything I am trying to direct my focus as to where to start. I picked a little Moebius Kit of the B9 robot 1/25 scale as a place to start. I have also picked up their Viper MKII and Frankenstein. I am a big Geek and a nice guy. Hoping to make friends with the same interests.


----------



## Chrisisall

GeekusExtremus said:


> I picked a little Moebius Kit of the B9 robot 1/25 scale as a place to start.


Perfect! And show us as you go on the Moebius Models thread please!


----------



## joan.prieto

*1:10 craftsman*

Hi everyone,

For those interested in 1/10 classic scale models, I am available for any request.

Contact me via email: [email protected].

Regards.


----------



## joan.prieto

All my models are completely hand made in metal and with fully mobile parts.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

Hey gang,
It's me, Bobby, from BobbysMonsterModels.com. I have not posted in ages, and it's probably been about 2 years since I built a kit (or updated my monster model site). I was out at a hobby store today to pick up some batteries for my RC plane (a hobby I have recently gotten into), and sitting on a shelf was a Mars Attacks model. Well, I haven't bought a model in a long time, as I have 2 huge boxes of unbuilt kits, but I broke down and bought this kit. It has spurred me into thinking of getting back into building again. The other thing that gave me the itch was I had bought an RC ultra micro Fokker Dr.1 "Red Baron" triplane, and I really enjoyed painting up the pilot that came with it. I love painting…...

Lastyear, I moved in with my 83 year-old Dad who was living alone, and it took quite some time to get acclimated into a new living situation, not to mention I moved out of state…so lot's of things have changed. Tonight I picked up my Aurora Dracula which got broken when I moved, so I am repairing him now, and I pulled out my Strange Change Vampire kit which I had started, along with my Polar Lights Bowen Wolfman that is primer-coated and ready for final paint and assembly. The thing that is a drag is I have lots of paints that have dried up, and the hobby shop is a bit of a drive (I'm in the boonies now), so I'm thinking I need to find an online source to buy my paints cheaply (mostly Model Masters enamels…some acrylics). If anyone can recommend a site that has cheap prices on paints let me know.

So, now I'm going to surf through the threads here and see what's going on, and what's new. Hope all is well!!!!


----------



## Chrisisall

Welcome Bobby!


----------



## DodgeAddict

*Newbie*

New guy here I like to build & have been building since 1971 
In the last 9 years I've been in what seemed like a life recovery cycle especially after losing a collection of over 3000+ kits & builds to a domestic dispute fire by an ex

Ever since I've been buying kits in spurts 3-10 at a time & have my 16 year old daughter interested in helping me build a diorama of the things that drove my life

Now I'm here on the net & looking forward to interacting with you all


----------



## Sirief

Hello everybody,

New here, I like fantasy kit, post-apo and zombie diorama.


----------



## Joedude

Hi everyone i'm new to this site so bear with me if I need some time to catch on to the how to and where is of everything. I love fantasy and horror models. I have play with art since I was old enough to hold a pencil. I have a lot of fun with air brush, paint, sculpting, glass (Stained and etched), wood carving and so on. I am not a pro by any means but I enjoy a variety of mediums so I hope I can add some as well as learn some. Thanks Joe


----------



## Joedude

To Bobbysmonstermodels, You can try Dick Blick art supply, they have 2oz. bottles of acrylics for 3.90 but you may find paints cheaper at Pat Catans. Catans is a craft store but they also have air brushes and regular paints.


----------



## viking2020

*New and looking for info on all things painting technique*

Hello new to the board and hoping I can learn all I can to become a better modeler

SCF FI models are my thing :wave:


----------



## Chrisisall

Welcome, viking!


----------



## nana4life

Hello everyone, I am new to this site and a beginner to modeling I am presently working on my 4th model. some of you may know my husband Robiwon he is a great help in teaching me things I may need to know but I could always use others input. I am currently working on the Munster's Living room diorama.


----------



## robiwon

Well, let me be the first to welcome you! You're going to learn a lot from the people here, more than I could ever teach you.


----------



## Chrisisall

nana4life said:


> some of you may know my husband Robiwon


Wait, you're a model-maker, AND female???
No wonder Robiwan always seems so cheerful!:thumbsup:

Welcome!


----------



## nana4life

Chrisisall LoL thank you for the welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## nana4life

Thank you Robiwon I am looking forward to learning new techniques to finish my models you have taught me so much already I know you have more to offer.


----------



## Carlector

*Carlector*

I'm excited to be a member of this forum. Looking forward to working together with other modelers to promote our hobby and learn from them.


----------



## Shootersbb

Hello everyone. Just joined today. I am new to modeling and forum web sites. I hope to learn a lot to become a better builder.


----------



## deniscullinan

*Hello fellow hobbyists...*

Hi friends----

I just came upon HobbyTalk forum while I was doing a Google search for Penn Valley Hobby Center, which I learned is closing! Aaaaaaargh. The owners Bill and Jean must be the last of the REAL AMERICANS to run such a fine operation. Thus end years of my happily depending upon their honesty, efficiency, and reliable service. May they be blessed by God as the future years roll onwards.

-----Denis Cullinan


----------



## Trek Ace

Hey Denis,

Welcome to the forum!

I'm sorry to hear about your favorite hobby shop closing. I have lost several of my local shops over the years, as well as others that I would visit in other cities while on my travels. It's always a sad thing to happen.

I hope you enjoy your time here in the forums. It's a lively bunch here.


----------



## engbulldog

*new guy*

Hey all, just wanted to say Hi and say thanks for having me on this board


----------



## Divemonkey

*Howdy*

Hello all, getting back into modeling after many years and looking for good info and techniques as well as checking out the work others have done.


----------



## INVAR

*Blown away by the talent seen here.*

Saying hello.

Been a long time since I built models (mostly Star Wars/Sci-Fi late 70's and early 80's).

Just getting back into it again.

Have already benefitted from this board tremendously on the two builds I just completed.

Now the monster is out again - but whoa! I have more patience than I did back 35 years ago and a few more skills - so all those old Monogram and EMT models I built now look like a grade school kid did them at lunch.


----------



## Chrisisall

INVAR said:


> Now the monster is out again


Let it ROAR dude!!
And post pictures!:thumbsup:


----------



## modelmanjoe86

*looking for a model*

my name is joe, i am looking for a specific model. it is a rare model. i believe its name is rollin reaper. it is not the bad medicine car from tom daniels, it is like it. it is a dragster with a hearse like c-cab. it has a skeleton with a black top hat, he has his hand on a ball shifter. the car is approx. 12 inches long when built. it has old lanterns on the cab. the box art had a castle with a moon and bats in the background. it had a long s curved driveway. it was approx made in the late 60s to early 70s. not sure who produced it. if you know any details or have it, i will pay extreme top dollar. please give me a call, my name is joe 269-673-0070. thanks, anything is appreciated.


----------



## Vagabond

*Hello from Dover DE.*

Hello everyone, found this site while looking for some info on the Pegasus Nautilus and though it might be a good place to join and share info. Currently working on a 1950 Chevy 3100 pickup that I want bash it into a copy oh my father-in-laws truck that he used as a welder. I found this kit at a yard sale and it's missing the rims and the rear, hopefully I can find replacements. This is going to be a surprise gift for my wife. Also working on the old Oregon ship kit, lots to work to do on this one, plenty of cutting and scribing to get the decks to look proper. I wish they reissued this kit with the extras like the Olympia was a few years back. The Olympia is next on the list when these two projects are done. I also build and fly RC planes and love to fish. I'm looking to contact any fellow modelers in the Dover DE area and wonder if there's a club anywhere close-by also.


----------



## sithlordyoda

*new member here*

I wanted to say hello to everyone, I am new on here. I am a huge Battlestar Galactica fan, and love to collect Battlestar models, the only thing with it is that there really is not a lot of different Battlestar models in the bigger scales. I have had one made, and am selling the kits, and got another one being made up also. I got started on this, as I am a school teacher, and the kids love the shows. The also loved the idea of these kits, and love building them up. But as a way to offset the cost of getting the patterns done and molds made up, my wife said I should have kits also for sell to other collectors, I thought about it, and it made sense, and also with any money made I can get even more patterns and molds done to grow the line of Battlestar ships. I do these in the 1/4105 scale so they are in scale with the Moebius, and Timeslip Creations models. anyhow I thought I would say hi, and I will put up a thread shortly on the models I have available. I do keep them down to a low affordable cost, as I know we are watching our money due to the economy hitting us hard.


----------



## Chrisisall

Greetings, fellow Warrior!


----------



## SpaceBuff

*Resin Model Lunar Rover*

Having grown up watching space flights of the 60's and early 70's I have interest in collecting resin models of the various manned and unmanned craft. I am particularly interested in a resin model of the lunar rover. A 1/32nd EVA model would be grand.
Thanks


----------



## Stephen Smart

*Hubbyhobbies*

New member interested in building, Wooden dollhouses, model RC aircraft, model RC racing boats and model Rail Road.


----------



## -Hemi-

Hello everyone, I'm new, Been modeling for many years. Model Railroading and was Model Cars and Trucks that I recently got back into....

A few different scales of course! Hopefully I'll get to posting pictures of my work.

I also collect construction equipment in 1/64th scale.....(Got the whole line of Cat 1/64th scale to date....)


----------



## Bullitt

*New here.*

Good morning, I used to be an avid modeler many years ago. I am 62 now and trying to clean my basement in able to get back at it. I have been collecting model kits to build for a long time, I now have approx. 18 to start on sometime, and I like late 60's early 70's muscle cars, stock with minor changes. Looking forward to posting wip pictures once i get going.


----------



## Gollum

Hello, I'm new to the Hobby Talk forums. My interests include 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (Nautilus and the giant squid), The Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings, movie monsters, and stop motion animation. I have a project in the works that I will post about separately. I'm looking forward to seeing what the other members have been working on.


----------



## qwavemi

*Rusty but ready to model full time*

Hey everybody. I have a major Star Trek addiction. Been buying props and spaceship models for the last 10 years. I have the time and models - nice ones I don't have the skill. just today i cut myself three times, burned my arm with the solder iron and destroyed a $100 dollar kit. Space ship builders - advice and recommendations for improving my work will be graciously accepted, just leave my mom out of it. ideas for a starter spaceship model (preferably star trek, but okay if not) model for the quy who has read and utubed everything but skills bite; and no paint gun, yet.


----------



## Disco58

Welcome one and all!
Qwavemi - I gotta say, you have guts working on a $100 kit with (as you say) no skill. But, it's probably not as 'destroyed' as you may think. Set it aside, build other things, then come back to it when you've learned a few things, and you'll see how you can repair damage. Your skills will develop, but it takes time, and a lot of practice. There are guys who buy already built kits, tear them apart, rebuild and repaint them, and you'd never know they were 'glue bombs' or looked like they had been run over by a truck.
Improving your skills has nothing to do with space ship models. Skills applicable in one genre are just as applicable elsewhere. What I have done is focus on one skill you want to improve, whether it's painting, glue up, filling and sanding, whatever, which you can practice on about anything. Hit some garage sales, and pick up any kits they might have. Some hobby shops have a consignment area where you can pick up really cheap kits. Ours does, and there are plenty of old kits that are at almost giveaway prices. Buy and build a few *anything*, and take detailed notes on what works and what doesn't, and any mistakes made.
You didn't mention what you have for a tool supply. You can buy specialty modeling tools, or you can can keep it simple and use everyday items. A well stocked manicure set has most of the tools you'll need. Speaking of which, I'm curious as to what the soldering iron was being used for - lighting maybe? If so, that's a pretty big bite you're taking, but you've learned part of lesson one - safety practices.
One of the basics you should learn is that the high dollar, specialty 'glues' are pretty unnecessary. Other than CA (Cyanoacrylate, i.e. super glue, Krazy Glue), all you really need is some lacquer thinner, acetone, MEK, MAK, xylol, xylene, or other similar solvents. They melt plastic quite well as they are the main ingredients in the commercial modeling glues. You can spend $4.50 for a 1/2 oz bottle of 'glue', or $12 for a gallon of lacquer thinner, your call. But if you use solvent based paint (and when you get an airbrush), you'll need the lacquer thinner anyway, so... Before you paint, wash everything in soapy water, dry then wipe with alcohol. Then everything gets a coat of primer. Trust me on this one, just do it. Any automotive primer is fine, even the cheapest stuff at WalMart; get white and light gray.
Brushes - WalMart, Hobby Lobby, Michaels, et al, they all have assortment packs for $6 or less. Just make sure there are no cheap plastic handles, because solvent will melt them. Get wooden handles. Because of the variety of sizes and types of brushes, you'll figure out which ones to use for what, then buy good ones, maybe. I've been using the cheap brushes for longer than I can remember.
When you decide to buy an airbrush and compressor (and you will), when you ask here which* one* is best (and you will), you will get a minimum of a hundred answers, and you'll learn zip. Because everyone has their favorite. Why? Because that's the one they began with and have always used, because that's the one the hobby shop recommended, because that's the one their sister's boyfriend's second cousin's ex-wife's aunt said to use. And they're all right, and all wrong. It's YOUR airbrush, and it has to be the one YOU feel is right. I tell people this. Find your favorite pen. What do you like about it? Weight, thickness, length, location of a 'grip', whatever. Because you hold an airbrush the same way, those 'likes' will cross over. Then, find some airbrushes - at art supply stores, at Hobby Lobby, at autobody shops that do graphics, at a T-shirt painter, at anyplace that might have a few different makes and models, and see how they feel in your hand. Whatever brand it may be, other models from that brand will feel essentially the same, good or bad. Stay away from discount tool supplies. Yes, they have airbrushes, but they're knockoffs of the major players, and if something breaks, too bad, so sad. The major manufacturers (Paasche, Badger, Grex, Iwata, etc) have warranties, and you'll pay extra for it, but it's worth it. Once you find a brand, then figure out a type - single or double action, siphon or gravity feed. I've used all of the above, although I've used the double action gravity feed the most, but that's for what *I *have needed. That you might be building a 1/900 scale 1701-A Enterprise is irrelevant. You can paint a car or tank with the same one. An airbrush is just a tool. A 9/16 wrench doesn't know if you're working on cars or airplanes.
Ask questions, here, everywhere. Join a modeling club if there's one available in your area. No one will bite you for asking what you may think is a 'stupid' question.


----------



## ntbenner

I like to say hey


----------



## Hank46

*New member to the gang*

Hi all,
I just wanted to introduce myself to the group. Long time Star Trek fan. I must admit I do like the jjprise. To the extent of buying the Revell 1:500 kit. I would like to do it justice and build, paint and light it right. Hence I have been watching YouTube clips by the dozen and seeing a number of the posters clips, great work. I am in awe of the skill base that is around.
I have not made any models for years so skill is minimal, I have given myself 12 months to complete the kit so I can skill up with all aspects of the modeller's trade. I am even delving into the dark arts of electronics (Arduino programming) to give myself a challenge. Looking forward to sharing my trials and tribulations with others and hopefully learning from you guys.
Cheers,
Hank.


----------



## lane3860

*New guy*

Hello, 
I packed 4 models of WWII fighter planes around with me for 25 yrs and finally made the move and decided to put them together. They were pretty basic but I enjoyed it more than when I was a kid. I've moved up to more detailed Tamiya armor with some aircraft still in the mix. I have purchased an airbrush and with that I don't have an issue spending $50-60 on a good quality model. I just started doing scale figures to add to my collection and that is a detailed adventures. 
I hope to absorb more knowledge from all of you to make my hobby even more enjoyable


----------



## robmodelbuilder73

Hello im Robbie im 41 im new on this board been building for about 20 years off and on ,I enjoy building rigs,pickups,rat rods, mopars,chevys,fords,olds and pontiacs will be posting some of my builds soon


----------



## Toonarmy17

*yet another new guy*

Just signed up to the site. Looking forward to chewing the fat with you guys and gals. I live in England(dont hold that against me please) Been modelling for 40 ish years now. Started on Aurora(as you do) moved on to armour. But switched back to horror /sci-fi years ago. My first love.:hat:


----------



## davidminiatures

*Model Builder New to forums*

Hey guys, I'm relatively new to posting my work online. Been doing model work for movies and private clients for many years. Please take a look at my work and let me know what you think!


The site will not let me post my image or url yet because im new. So not sure how to show you my work. My site is david miniatures dot com


----------



## Recce1

*Howdy*

Hi, I'm new to this site. I'm a retired Air Force naviguesser  and interested in models and graphics of military aircraft and sci fi ships.


----------



## Trek Ace

Howdy back!

Welcome to the forum! 

I think my wife may want to adopt your job title. It sounds better than 'nagagator', although it is always used with affection, and usually preceded with "My cute, widdow...". At which time she just smiles and tells me that she will be a 'cute widow' if she hears me use that term many more times!

By the way, thanks for your service. 

Feel free to jump in any time and start participating!


----------



## Tom Servo

*Lurking no more*

Hi there! I am sorry it has taken me so long to post. I have been making model kits off and on since I was a kid, and I have been taking it seriously for about 20 years now. Mostly I build Star Trek, Star Wars, and superhero kits and, as you might expect, I have a big unbuilt backlog.

Anyway, it's good to be here, and I look forward to learning from you all!


----------



## tankboy

Good day to all the model builders. I am retired and trying to get back to building some kits. I have a question for some of the aircraft builders out there, I want to do an F8E
French Crusader. Does anyone know of a premixed paint that closely resembles that
Blueish/Grey that French use for their F8E Crusaders.
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sigge

*New member from sweden*

Hi everyone!

I'm Sigge, from Sweden.
Since I was seven and built my first scale model (Airfix Lysander, 1/72, without any instructions) I have always found it to be both challenging and rewarding! My latest two builds have been a full size styrene R2-D2 and MSE Mousedroid.
Mostly I have built airplanes and dioramas, but are more and more going towards SciFi.
I'm looking forward to be part of this forum and hopefully I'll be able to contribute in the future.


Sigge


----------



## Rock Howard

Hello, I'm an amateur who specializes in combining kits to make dioramas or other displays. I'm currently working with 1:8 scale, and am here looking for someone who can help me find a 1:8 scale racing helmet (preferably for motorbike racing). I want to be able to paint it myself, so I would rather not go with the mini champs die cast series.


----------



## SeanOfTheDead

*Little help? Fooled by '89 Batman recast kit*

Hey, 
Bought a 1989 Batman/Joker vinyl kit off eBay, just came today, instructions are in Taiwanese and diagrams are for the Hulk. Did some searching on the web for a translated instruction sheet, and found out that it's a recast or knockoff of a Billiken, which I did not realize at the time. Not gonna go through the hassle of trying to send it back or get a refund, just going to go ahead and build it anyway, not a "serious" modeler anyway, just do horror/comic models for the fun of it and they're all usually plastic kits. This is my first vinyl kit, and while I've found tips as to how to work with vinyl, what I haven't found are assembly instructions for this particular kit. The seller was animehgk, which I've also found mention of floating around these message boards. If anybody else has ordered this kit, then they know that the pieces don't exactly look...right. I'm all for trimming and having to make certain things fit, but some of them are completely unnatural. Anybody have an instruction sheet, know where I can find one, or am I just better off winging it and seeing how it goes?
If you can help, please message me or email [email protected]


----------



## gerry71s

*Gerry71s from Italy: hello to all*

Hi everyone,
i used to be a modelist and now i have to get rid of my vintage kits collection.
i was able to sell already many of the less interesting items, and now i have still got the most interesting, original universal monsters kits from Aurora, and also 7 out of 8 of the Monster Scenes from Aurora. all of the kits are original, not those reprinted later by Moebius.

i hope that someone will help me to find customers interested in these kits, because it's more difficult than what i thought to sell them.

before posting a "for sale" post, i would appreciate very much if some expert could give me some clue on how to sell properly my kits(talking about forum rules, about the correct audience, about how conditions of a kit impact on the final price).

thanks a lot to all:thumbsup:


----------



## james024a

Hello everyone,first time on here and im about to take the plunge back into kit building for the first time in years. Im planning a slow build of the Star Trek USS Enterprise 1/350 "Refit" polar lights kit. Gonna be a long learning curve as i have to reteach myself all my old very rusty skills to build this wonderful monster of a kit! Look forwrd to speaking to people on here over the next few months


----------



## White hair

Hello gang,
Long time modeler, more active since retiring.
Phil


----------



## Piesrule

*New member*

Hi all,
Found this site and very impressed. I live in Australia and I like doing things with my hands. I built a few plastic kits when I was a kid ( a long, long time ago ) but over the last few years I have been into building my own computerised Xmas light display and I recently finished a wooden tall ship kit which only took me 3 yrs to complete. 
I am now looking for a new challenge and I would love to have a go at some plastic kits ( Munsters, Mars Attacks, Lost in Space Robot etc) I will need to develop some painting skills and I am hoping to get some good advice from this forum. 
I would love to get into airbrushing so my first question for you guys is what gear should I be investing in?
More questions to come.
Cheers


----------



## enterprise_fanatic

I'm not a new member just a returning one. I have been here for quite a few years before. 

I recently lost/forgot membership password to the site so I had to rejoined under a slightly different name.

To all the new members here, there is a lot of useful information here amongst the banter.

Take very little of the banter personally.


----------



## Disco58

Piesrule said:


> I would love to get into airbrushing so my first question for you guys is what gear should I be investing in?
> More questions to come.
> Cheers


First, welcome to the insane asylum! Second, Oh, you had to ask THAT question, huh? I hope you realize you have essentially just asked which house or car you should buy, which university to send the kiddies to, which woman you should marry, or about the meaning of life. I guarantee there will be as many answers. You should either A.) Post that question in the modeling forum, or B.) Use the 'search' button, type in 'Airbrush' or 'Which airbrush...', and there will be a hundred or so similar posts, then you can just read responses.


----------



## Disco58

enterprise_fanatic said:


> I'm not a new member just a returning one. I have been here for quite a few years before.
> 
> I recently lost/forgot membership password to the site so I had to rejoined under a slightly different name.
> 
> To all the new members here, there is a lot of useful information here amongst the banter.
> 
> Take very little of the banter personally.


Welcome back. I've only somewhat recently returned as well, after a two year hiatus.


----------



## Julio Pillet

*Proteus Scrachtbuild Model*

Hi to all:
Firstly excuse me for my english. I'm a spanish modeler and I'don't speak english very well.
Thank you for the post of Starseeker3 of the Blueprints of the Proteus Submarine from "Fantastic Voyage"
(Look it in this forum ).
i begging a scrachtbuild model in 1 /72 scale.
Look progress at searchin my name in photobuchet
Thank You all.


----------



## Patrick H

*Newbe*

Hi, my main interests are vintage Frankenstein monsters, Batman, and large scale 1/32, 1/24 aircraft, and 1/16 scale Russian tanks. Mostly WWII, although I have a Korean war era F-80 on the bench at the moment. My next project will either be the Trumpeter SU-100, or the new Airfix Typhoon. That about sums it up. I lurk mostly.

I'm a retired welder/fitter/fabricator with stubby fingers and bad eyes. That's why I gravitate towards the large scales. Been doing models off and on since I was 10 years old. So I'm still a kid at heart. (grin) 

Ah yes, I have recently restored a 1:1 scale vintage 1949 Farmall Model M row crop tractor. Mostly new paint and replaced a few leaky gaskets and oil seals, and a new rebuilt Magneto. A 19 month long project, she looks showroom fresh now, and her new job now is parades and Sunday country drives. Fun, fun, fun.

Best regards
Patrick


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to hobbytalk.


----------



## starhw19

hi there. can I get the star trek lighting kits in the UK but not in the USA


----------



## plastifreak

*Hello from Slower Delaware*

Hi to all! Old guy looking forward to retirement so I can build some of my stash and learn some skills. Been away from modeling for years. Playing around with a few here and there but not finishing anything to my real satisfaction. Hope to get some pointers and make some friends! Kev.


----------



## plastifreak

Love those old monster models! Good luck! Kev.


----------



## scooke123

WElcome Plastifreak!! I just retired myself - have fun building!


----------



## badf12h

*Another new guy*

Hey everyone. Just joined, looking forward to learning about building model cars. I definitely need some help and tips.


----------



## gvaughn1

Hi gang - I've been lurking for a while but I'm new to posting. Right now I'm working on converting a Wolverine Polar Lights kit to Daredevil. In general, my passion tends towards either figure models or eclectic or weird models. 

I have HUGE respect for the insanely skilled military modelers, but I'm not one of them. You probably won't catch me near a jet fighter, tank or ship. But again - huge props to those guys.

As a kid, I was ALL OVER the Aurora Prehistoric Scenes. Those were my favorites.

Anyhoo - thanks.

PS: Where does one go to post a photo of a finished model?


----------



## gormoneeye

*Newbie*

Hi. First time poster, long time modeler. I'm hoping to learn a lot about lighting for scale models. I currently own both the Enterprise TOS 1/350 kit and the Enterprise 1701-A 1/350 kit and would like to make them shine!!! So I figured this would be the best place to learn how to do that correctly  Well, that and any other future kits I purchase.


----------



## Disco58

gvaughn1 said:


> Hi gang - I've been lurking for a while but I'm new to posting. Right now I'm working on converting a Wolverine Polar Lights kit to Daredevil. In general, my passion tends towards either figure models or eclectic or weird models.
> PS: Where does one go to post a photo of a finished model?


Welcome! I sent you an email message...


----------



## texhonolize

Been modeling for a while, no, not the runway type, plastic modeling, and happened to find about this site via a video poster on YouTube. My strengths are painting and detailing somewhat, but my weakness is using LEDs and circuit boards so hope to learn from some talented people on here.


----------



## Robert1972

*Hello all*

Hi,New to the forum...been awhile since i have worked on small models but i used to mainly build plastic glue together cars and now i work on the real size model cars lol.


----------



## teachweld

Greetings:

I'd like your advice on selecting an airbrush paint system. It's for painting 1:16 vehicles. I'm obviously a beginner, but a quick learner. What system do you prefer/suggest?

Thanx,
Teachweld


----------



## Ron Fontes

*Masudaya vinyl model*

I have a question about painting a Masudaya vinyl model (the Metropolis Maria): Is Liquitex Acrylic spray paint safe to use on this material? I asked Liquitex, but their expert had no idea. This is paint normally used for fine art and, amazingly, they have put out a "rattle can" version of the paint. I am concerned about the solvents in it. Thanks to anyone who can help. Ron Fontes.


----------



## Chrisisall

Ron Fontes said:


> I have a question about painting a Masudaya vinyl model (the Metropolis Maria): Is Liquitex Acrylic spray paint safe to use on this material? I asked Liquitex, but their expert had no idea. This is paint normally used for fine art and, amazingly, they have put out a "rattle can" version of the paint. I am concerned about the solvents in it. Thanks to anyone who can help. Ron Fontes.


Hi Ron. I used it on my Masudaya LIS Robot & it worked fine.


----------



## gvaughn1

Disco58 said:


> Welcome! I sent you an email message...


Got the message and it was very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Disco58

Ron Fontes, you have a private message.


----------



## Robert doherty.

*Moebius Jupiter 2*

I've had this beautiful kit for nearly 4 years & am so intimidated by it & afraid to go near it. Just want to do a fantastic job (which I'm capable of), but I always end up "getting something wrong" or "should have done that".
Need good photo reference & other model builds to "get it right", though there is no "right" when it comes to the J2--but informed choices & options are required.


----------



## johnnyx

Hey guys! Been lurking around but finally decided to join. Glad to be on the forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY HARRIS

*Hello to everyone*

Greetings to all.:wave:
I am a wannabe modeler, and I'm thinking of Seaview and Flying sub as my first project.
First of all I wish to learn more about modeling and definitely this is the best place I've ever found.
See you round.


----------



## Chrisisall

DIRTY HARRIS said:


> I'm thinking of Seaview and Flying sub as my first project.


Big ones or small ones?

And, welcome to party, pal!
(heh, never used that one before...:jest


----------



## Wpgubaru

Hi everyone, my name is Justin. I'm from Winnipeg Manitoba Canada. I haven't built a model since I was a kid and now being 33 I decided to pick up a revell 1937 Ford Coupe Street Rod. I have a airbrush kit but no workbench or space at all, just use the basement in the middle of the main room. I'm close to being done and I can post pictures but I'm not at all happy with my results. Hard to keep the paint dust free when it's drying and my finger prints without any powderless gloves. Anyone have advise to help me with all this for my next build? I ordered a Revell 1/12th 2010 Mustang GT500. I really want to take my time and get this one done correctly. I have played with my mixing and psi on the tank and kinda get better results instead of spraying at 40psi. I do notice that different paints need different psi. Clear works best with 20 or just under psi, dark colors around 12psi, light colors 8psi and so forth. But yah I'm really looking for all the knowledge I can get from this forum


----------



## DIRTY HARRIS

Chrisisall said:


> Big ones or small ones?
> 
> And, welcome to party, pal!
> (heh, never used that one before...:jest


Thank you for welcoming me in this forum.
I'm thinking of Seaview 1/128 scale (4 window) and Flying Sub 1/32 scale, indeed.


----------



## marcnoonan

*Hello*

Hi All,

My name's Marc and I'm in the UK. I'm rubbish at these things, in the same way that I avoid dating sites because I never know what to put in the "describe yourself bit, so as a intro virgin....please be gentle with me lol.

I'm solely a 1/2500 canon sci-fi model collector from shows such as B5, Stargate, Trek (not into Star Wars) as well as some film ships and have been collecting for about 5 years.....although I've not actually painted any of my collection yet.

As a kid I started on 1/72 tanks and when it first came out (40 now) moved onto Warhammer, 40K, Gothic and Titans before giving it all up in my late teens when I discovered girls.

Hobby Talk was recommended to me by Xen of AST and normally I can be found lurking on Star Ship Modeller, All Scale Trek and used to be on the Mighty 10-Twelve before it was shut down but I do recognise quite a few "faces" here.

Like most of you, there are a lot of models I wanted that will probably never be released as a kit (especially Stargate), so 18 months ago I started to teach myself how to convert existing free to use 3D animation files from the web into 3d printable models and just some of the ones I've had printed so far would be below....but it won't let me post them yet.

The rest of what I'm hoping to get printed in the future (over 100 models) can be seen on Shapeways.

EDIT I've added pics of most of my collection to my album and some of the models I've converted and printed so far.

Cheers

Marc


----------



## Razor524

Hi new here. I like to restore old Tonka vehicles and have just got into model trains. I enjoy airbrushing and that is what led me to this forum. I look forward to learning a lot here!


----------



## BigNaps

Hello. Just getting into modeling, and I got here from the omnipotent Google. Looking forward to learning a lot here.


----------



## Old Coyote

*Newbie in the house ..........*

Hello ..... my name is John and I live in North Carolina ........... I build mostly race cars but I'm trying to learn how to build showroom stock vehicles :wave:


----------



## bert model maker

WELCOME to HobbyTalk, this place is where to go to share ideas, and show your models and ask questions or get fresh ideas and help other modelers with questions that you may have just the answer to.
Bert
Model Maker


----------



## MarcusAurelius

*Making models in Minnesota*

Hi everyone! I'm a semi-retired software geek who currently enjoys building figure models in both resin and styrene. I also occasionally enjoy making a war bird or a ship, a few spaceships, and anything else that captures my short attention span. I also have a yen to build some kind of structural models, doll houses, if you will. My ultimate dream? A 1-to-1 scale model of the Munsters house! The sheer amount of foamboard, sculpy, and bass wood that would require staggers the imagination


----------



## Rodger Rabbit

*New Member from "Down Under"*

Hello fellow hobby model builders, I am new to the forum and just thought I would introduce myself. :wave:
My name is Rodger, I live in Sydney Australia. I have been building model cars, boats and planes since I was a child. In recent years I started building model space ships from my love of science fiction, that mainly be ships from Star Trek and just recently the Robot B9 from Lost In Space.

Not satisfied with having a static model just stand there looking out at you, I wanted to bring mine to life (of sorts). I have a very limited knowledge of electronics (self taught), so decided to add lighting and sound to it. We are very limited here in OZ with what can be bought off the self, so to speak and I have endeavoured to build the electronics myself.

I have been taking photos as I have been building the Robot but I'm not sure on how to post photos on here. Will put some on once I learn how.

Cheers. :thumbsup:


----------



## rte66

Hi! I'm returning to building model cars after being away for about 15 years. I've already painted several cars and plan on assembling them over the winter.


----------



## A p wallace

*Tony*

Hi I am a new member and in the Cheshire area I build model kits and i am after info about jupiter2 lighting kit any one know any thing about electronics:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall

A p wallace said:


> Hi I am a new member and in the Cheshire area I build model kits and i am after info about jupiter2 lighting kit any one know any thing about electronics:wave:


Mine the Moebius models area here my friend! Much to see! And welcome!


----------



## HarleyCowboy

*Hello fellow modelers!*

First time here and heres alittle bit of my interests. Been doing the car building for 40+ years. Mainly into drag and factory stock stuff in 1/25th scale. Love kitbashing because it gives you an opportunity to create something different. I will be sending pics shortly and feel free to critique as I could use the suggestions! Looking forward to conversing with all of you as this makes me happy that modeling is still going strong!

Dave (harleycowboy):dude:


----------



## DCH10664

Welcome HarleyCowboy :wave: :wave: :wave: If you are into building car models. Check out some of the very talented and friendly guys in the model car section. I think you will find everyone more than welcoming ! :wave:


----------



## DataVision

*Greetings!*

Hello,

My name is Bill. First post. Love all things hobby, especially models. Was a big fan of the Lindberg motorized models in the late 60s early 70s. A few years back I found that ebay was a great place to find unbuilt versions of many of those kits. Looking forward to conversation. :thumbsup:


----------



## dustywife

*Hey y'all*

What's up?????
My husband and I have sort of a combined hobby. He enjoys putting together military vehicles and planes and I take those models and turn them into dioramas. I just started doing the dioramas and was curious if anyone here had any tips for me. Like where to get print out backgrounds or what scale is best to start with. Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## Mizike

*New Member*

Hello, everybody I am new to R/C. And I hope to start meeting all of you nice people soon :wave.


----------



## Doktur Dumoore

*holiday rambler*

hello every one this is my first post as a member and hope there will be many days of sharing tipping and swapping. I am currently in search of 1/87 scale holiday ramblers or any motor coach in 1/87 scale and hope this is the place to be to find what Im looking for. If anyone can help please point me in the right direction. THank you:wave:


----------



## hobbimoddies

Hello everyone
I am into model tanks and hope to learn and share some of models with you all!


----------



## Dr.Bishop

*Regards from Madrid, Spain*

Hello friends, I greet you from my city, Madrid.
I am fond of modeling, especially science fiction models.
I hope to share my work and learn from your experience.

Thanks and best regards


----------



## Everett56

*Hello from Iowa-U.S.A.*

I'm from Iowa U.S.A. and i just got back into to start building models again for a winter hobby here, i'm 58 and been at this a while, i like to buy , what i call scrap parts off e -bay and make a car , rather then buy a car , i have lot's miniature tools to do it with , just a fun hobby for me, thank's for letting join up


----------



## Gitsme

*HOTWHEELS collectors*

Well to start off seasons greetings to all 
I Live in Hampton Ontario and just love doing old models of the hot rods and the 60's and 70's musle cars I have just started to get into the choppers and I really like them also so if you have any that you have started or not and want to get rid of them I could trade them for the one of a kind HOTWHEELS decals right from the Camero plant the one and only originals hot wheel Camero you can't get these as they are custom made only for the factory but let me know thanks from Canada :dude:


----------



## Gitsme

*HOTWHEELS collectors*

Well to start off seasons greetings to all 
I Live in Hampton Ontario and just love doing old models of the hot rods and the 60's and 70's musle cars I have just started to get into the choppers and I really like them also so if you have any that you have started or not and want to get rid of them I could trade them for the one of a kind HOTWHEELS decals right from the Camero plant the one and only originals hot wheel Camero you can't get these as they are custom made only for the factory but let me know thanks from Canada :dude:


----------



## wolfshadow

Season's greetings everyone!
I may have a little experience in model building, but I'm nowhere near being a master. I hope to be able to learn new techniques from y'all and to help improve my skills. And in case I forgot, I'm from Tennessee.


----------



## bert model maker

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, from the State of NEVADA
Bert
Model Maker


----------



## kenboh1123

*new to hobby talk*

Hi everyone 
I would like to start by saying thank you for letting me be a part of this
Forum. Also I hope everyone had a great Christmas like myself I'm a senior modeler of 52 years I now have the bride of frankenstien from moebius also Herman & grandpa Munster & the very rare kit lost in space with Dr Smith & robot b-9 I'm very excited can't wait to get started any how I appreciate the invite:thumbsup:


----------



## 85Edinger

Hello all,
I joined a little while ago but haven't gotten to post yet.
I drive r/c cars and build models, and I mainly joined this site for models.
I'm not a very experienced modeler and I really admire what some members here are able to do and hope to be that good someday.


----------



## robotb9

*Greeting and Hello*

Hello to everyone and I hope that you all have a very Happy New Years as we are just a few hours away from welcoming in 2015. Where did 2014 go.:wave:


----------



## Edubarca

Hello, Greetings from warm and and sunny Colombia. I'm back after a long period but will stay now. In the meantime, a happy new 2015 for all with plenty of card models!!
Regards,

EDUARDO


----------



## frankjb2

*Hello*

Hello to Everyone and Happy Holidays. I build mostly sic fi, cars and I'm into 1/32 slot cars SCX


----------



## DinoLord

Hello all. I am a long-time dinosaur toy/figure collector who is starting to get into collecting vinyl and resin dinosaur model kits. I hope to learn a lot here!


----------



## michael.myers

Hello from Germany! My name is André and I am 33 years old. I am flying r/c helicopters and now I have begun to build models. My first one is a VW Golf GTI (Revell) which was a christmas gift of my girlfriend.


----------



## DavidG314

*New to HobbyTalk*

Just wanted to drop a line and say hello and thanks for allowing me to be part of this site! :wave:

One quick question....how do you get rid of paint thinner "smudges" from aircraft canopy glass? I've heard Future was the best but cannot seem to find it. Others say Pledge with Future Shine. Any suggestions?

David


----------



## Chrisisall

DavidG314 said:


> how do you get rid of paint thinner "smudges" from aircraft canopy glass?


Pledge used to _be_ Future- it's liquid acrylic, and it works pretty darn well.
Welcome btw!


----------



## Mud711

:wave:Hello all, I have returned to the hobby after a 50 year absence, recently retired and began taking pictures again, then began taking pics of diecast cars stored in my closet. I was 18 when I left home leaving behind my models and comic books to take on a life of an adult..kinda. Of course all of my treasures disappeared, and I have never forgotten my cars. 
I intend on recreating some of my favorites and then photograph them. In searching the web for photo techniques and model building I came across this forum. I am waiting impatiently for the arrival of my first projects, two 1940 Fords and a 1949 Mercury.


----------



## warlock2

*new member here with question*

warlock2 here my question is i purchases a clear 1/25 scale gto an someone has painted the hood & front headlight assembly in gray an I'd like to know want i can use to remove the gray color an not ruin whats suppost tobe the clear resin hood any ideals would be greatly appreciated curtisclements at att.net


----------



## soundhd

*Returning To Modeling after a 29 year "pause" From Ann Arbor Michigan*

Hi all from Ann Arbor Michigan. Retired a couple years ago. Caught up with my home and property "projects" I had been putting off for a long time....mostly due to "time". Just completed the last one this past December so needed something to do with my "spare" time mostly during the winter months (Michigan) and had been wanted to get back to modeling for a long time...always enjoyed it...hopefully will do a better job this time around.....more patience....LOL.
Will be doing WW2 aircraft first then maybe later on WW2 warships...my father flew in B_17's over Europe in WW2 so have just purchased and received a HK 1/32 B-17G kit.....very nice detailing....lots of parts....in the process of researching WW2 B-17's...want to make as realistic as possible. Looks like that will take a long time to complete but now I am in no hurry.
Getting my "tools" and supplies together now...do still have some paints left over from last time around...still seem to be useable...going to get my first air brush kit....looking forward to using that...getting the parts together for making a DIY air brush spray booth (a lot cheaper then buying one)...probably going to take me awhile to get everything I need together before I start...Lots of things to look at in paints, glues, tools, supplies, how things are done now, etc....Things have changed a lot in this hobby eh! Went to a couple local hobby shops just to see what they are like now with pricing, what's available, etc......wow! how things have changed.
Lots of research to do but this web site has been a great source of answers to some questions I have already posted. Will probably be asking more..so please bare with me.....LOL
Already have a work place in my basement where I clean my firearms.....plenty of work surface space and drawer space for storing paints, tools, supplies, etc....Good lighting. A place for a laptop for looking at photos and information I have found on the internet (the internet has been a really great source for finding info on anything....). Nice stereo system...got to have good music when working..(I am an Audiophile also).....LOL. 
This is mostly going to be a winter time hobby but I am sure I will do some during the warmer months also......have my classic cars that I "play" with during the summer months....been doing that for a long time (SE MIchigan has the largest classic car community in the world).
Anyway thought I would introduce myself. 
Again great web site and forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lpw229

*New modeler*

Hello to all. Recently completed construction of a 48th scale B17 kit by Revell after nearly a 50 year absence in modeling. Set up shop in my "man cave" and have had a blast. I could use some assistance with a few things that would help educate me. 

I am using Tamiya acrylic paints just for the ease of cleanup and less odor. During the priming stage (after washing all parts in a mild soapy mixture) it was recommended to me by my local hobby shop to try the Tamiya acrylic primer spray, but what developed was an orange peel effect that I've come to understand that I can't do much about with this project. Is this a common experience? 

I'm at the point to apply a protective finish coat and am planning to use, once again, a Tamiya gloss clear coat but this time through my air brush system. My question is whether this application is sprayed over the entire model, including the plastic windows?

I've built this model as a test run for the 32nd scale B17, which I will present to my close friend who is celebrating his 60th in May - his dad was a navigator in the European theatre. I was able to research all of his detailed missions - what a trip to read what these kids went through. 

Thanks for all your help!

Larry


----------



## Trek Ace

First of all, welcome to the forum!

A fifty-year absence is a long time to be away from the hobby, but it's never too late to return to the fold.

It sounds like you may need a little practice in your application technique for applying the primer. Orange peel is usually from the paint being sprayed too far from the surface, causing the solvent to dry before it can dissolve or 'blend' the tiny droplets into a smooth surface, resulting in a pebbly or 'orange peel' texture.

In order to fix this, I would recommend lightly sanding the primed surface with a fine grit sandpaper in order to smooth the surface. Then, after cleaning off any remaining dust, apply additional primer to the surface and allow to dry. This should be one or two light coats with several minutes of drying time in between (it's always better to put on several light coats than one heavy coat). This should result in a smooth surface for painting. If there is still some texture remaining, then another light sanding with very fine sandpaper may be required to achieve the smoothness for your first color coat.

Here is a link to a technical paper produced by Tamiya on how to properly apply their primers. It is well worth a look.

http://www.tamiyausa.com/articles/painting-with-tamiya-synthetic-lacquers-35?category_id=8

There are also many useful videos available on YouTube that cover surface priming as well as all other aspects of model building. A simple search will provide you with many choices to pick from.

Good luck with your project and don't hesitate to ask questions or use the resources available here - and again, welcome!


----------



## Lpw229

*New modeler*

Thank you Trek Ace for your prompt reply and good advice. It's a learning curve for me.


----------



## Tom Grossman

*New member with varied interest and resources*

Hi kids,

Tom Grossman here. Modeling since I was 5. Turned in a research paper my senior year in high school with about 50 models supporting models. (1/72 mostly) Took the usual hiatus for college and wedding. Came back in the 80s. Started working in the hobby industry in the 90s. Wrote the Model Kit Report in Hobby Merchandiser Magazine for 7 years. I've also had articles in Modelers Resource and Airbrush Action. I was a sales rep for a while, traveling the mountain states with as many as 26 lines. I work with Iwata-Medea now. I'm a dealer/distributor. TAG Team Hobbies (Sorry. Can't post urls yet.) 

You can see some of my build ups at Tom's Model Page at TAG Team Hobbies. Work kept me from modeling for a while but I'm getting back into it. Lots more that I haven't had a chance to upload. 

Looking forward to seeing new stuff and learning new tricks. I might have something valuable to share as well. 

Tom


----------



## rkoenn

Welcome aboard Tom, what took you so long??? You most definitely will have lots to share. Hope to see you at Wonderfest again but of course I will. I just came back to HT after kind of being away from the site for the last few months. Still a great place for the avid modeler.


----------



## teddy68

Hello


----------



## skylarlee2

*hello from a new member*

Hello all thanks for the add my interest consist of skull model kits im new to modeling do im trying to learn proper painting techniques


----------



## jmd

*the new guy*

Hello everyone,
thanks for letting me in, I have been out of the model building game for some time now, and just bought the1:350 enterprise refit kit, hoping to get back into it, I was hoping to get some input and tips on some of the stuff I may be rusty on, First thing is a good lighting kit for it, this l.e.d. stuff is all new to me,

Thanks again


----------



## dablakh0l

*New to the forums, but not to modelling*

Hello all.

I just stumbled into your forums while teaching my 5 year old grandson how to put together his first plastic model.

Nothing fancy, mind you, but in the excitement I saw in his eyes I was reminded about the fun I had as a child building kit models and stick and paper airplanes. 

I was and still am working on a full size Lost in Space B9 robot, but I recently acquired the 1:6 scale moebius version, and wanted to see if I could use my knowledge of the full scale one to maybe modify the smaller version.

I was good friends with Bob May, who was the actor inside the robot for the the TV show. Unfortunately he passed away a few years ago, but I still maintain his website in his memory. You can visit his page at robot-b9.com

Hopefully, I'll learn from all of you and maybe I can pass on some of my knowledge.

Mark Schwandt :wave:


----------



## nommie

Hello


----------



## Demon 340-4 Speed

Hello To All.


----------



## aido76

*Hello from Ireland*

New member. Just a quick hello from Dublin Ireland.


----------



## Playingbassguitar

*New to hobby talk*

I am new to hobby talk. I discovered it while looking for info models of the space shuttle. I must say the tips on here are great! It has really given me some good ideas. I will try to make a post with photos on my project soon. I have lots of questions and would love any advice that I could get.


----------



## bfflomnwi

*Hello Friends!*

Hello To All ... From Dale & Milwaukee Miniature Motors located in Milwaukee, WI USA !!!


----------



## Hagoth

*By way of introduction*

Hello everyone,

Old time model builder here getting back into it. I love history, WWII, and Sci-Fi. I have a lot of kits that are in process or waiting to be started as well as a bunch of 3D computer models itching to become physical objects. I hope what I share can can be a valuable contribution to this forum. Thank you for the welcome.

_________________
"It's kind of fun to do the impossible." - Walt Disney


----------



## Bronxedout

HELLO EVERYONE, IM NEW HERE AND IM LOOKING FOR NYPD VEHICLES, BUT 5" or LARGER.....ANYONES HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED......THANKS....


----------



## Eve

hi everyone here


----------



## Eve

why i didnt find my post..


----------



## Eve

its inverse...LOL


----------



## Katy

new here and just say hello to u all


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to hobbytalk:hat:


----------



## jjparadise

Happy to have joined


----------



## handyman3769

*new to forum*

I'm new to the forum, but not new to model building. I am however looking to step up my game with any helpful tips there are to be had as far as detailed painting goes. Currently working on a 1/1400 scale of the Enterprise C.


----------



## blktopram14

*Hello*

I just joined and would like to say hello. Ive been modeling cars, trucks and bikes in 1/8, 1/12, 1/16 and 1/25 scales for about 40 years,with a few off to raise a family. Im getting back into it again and Im currently doing a Revell 1/12 Mustang GT 500. Im interested in painting this car with nail polish and an airbrush. Ill let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## MEGA1

Hi everyone! I want to take a minute and welcome all of our newcomers here on behalf of MegaHobby.com. We're proud to sponsor the Modeling Forum on Hobbytalk and we're always happy to help with anything you guys need.

Remember to check our website for all the newest models and accessories, and to use coupon code "Hobbytalk" at checkout to get $5 off an order of $50 or more!


----------



## Zaraya1951

*Land of the Giants Spindrift*

I Would like to finknow whd a 24" to 27" Model of The Land of the Giants Spindrift Suborbital Ship. Does anyone know where I get one of those models?


----------



## Daniel Kaiser

*First post*

Starting on my first serious build in 25 years a 1/350 TOS Enterprise and I will have many questions.


----------



## MM2CVS9

*Welcome aboard*



Daniel Kaiser said:


> Starting on my first serious build in 25 years a 1/350 TOS Enterprise and I will have many questions.


Welcome aboard! Ask all the carrier questions you wish.

EJ


----------



## tialeetull

*Resin kits - monster model*

I recently purchased some 1/6 scale monster models off Ebay. They were On the Prowl '41, London After Midnight, He Loves Me Not, and I Love Dead/Hate Living.

All Yagher kits but need a ton of clean up. I really was surprised that they were such unkempt castings.

Although I have worked with vinyl and plastic kits in the past, I have never worked with solid resin casts.

I am seeking advice on the best way to work on seam issues as well as working with Epoxy putty, both new to me with now starting to work on solid resin kits.

I got some Apoxie Scupt modeling compound. Thomas Kuntz swore by it.

I would just like some tips on using this stuff as well as what tools someone would recommend to fix the seams on this material.


----------



## kk4mds

*Intro*

My first model was a F-80 that I built in 1957. Other than a 10 year break when work interfered with my hobby, I have been building ever since. My interests go in spurts: armor, aircraft, ships, WWI, WWII, etc, but always military models.

Now that I'm retired I have two hobbies, falconry to get me outside and modeling to keep me inside because it bugs the wife.


----------



## GimpyJohn

I used to be a member here, but I've had really bad stroke since then. It's taken me about 4 years to get back to any level of normalcy. And even then, the right side of my body is paralyzed.
But I'm not letting that stop me from modeling! I'm far slower than I was, but that's just a way for me to be more careful!
Hope to get to re-know you folks again.


----------



## Chrisisall

GimpyJohn said:


> I'm far slower than I was, but that's just a way for me to be more careful!


_You know it! _We eff it up when we rush it.:thumbsup:


----------



## janetfdoss

*Janet Doss from Shelton*

Garnered an industry award while donating methane in Ohio. Garnered an industry award while training cannibalism in West Palm Beach, FL. Have some experience researching plush toys in Prescott, AZ. Spent 2001-2007 developing strategies for shaving cream in Washington, DC. Uniquely-equipped for selling bacon in Libya. Garnered an industry award while donating cellos in Ohio.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

janetfdoss said:


> Garnered an industry award while donating methane in Ohio. Garnered an industry award while training cannibalism in West Palm Beach, FL. Have some experience researching plush toys in Prescott, AZ. Spent 2001-2007 developing strategies for shaving cream in Washington, DC. Uniquely-equipped for selling bacon in Libya. Garnered an industry award while donating cellos in Ohio.


Sounds like a spam-bot to me...


----------



## Dented Tanker

*Hi There !*

I am an older fellow who likes ship models , car models and Sci - Fi models I go way back so seeing some of the old ones tickle the daylights out of me !


----------



## Hagoth

Welcome! There are quite a few of us older fellows here.


----------



## Paper Hollywood

Yes, in fact I suspect younger folks are in the minority. Welcome to HobbyTalk, Dented. We in the Dallas area would be happy to share some rain with you New Braunfels folks about now.


----------



## Paramed28

*Looking for some input..*

Hi all!!
I recently became the owner of a 1983 Hot Wheels Speed shifter 500. The box has never been opened. Can anyone tell me if there are Hot wheels in the box? Which ones they may be..What the toy is worth?? Im not looking to sell..Because its pretty cool! But looking for some info on it..Where better to ask..I included a pic...Thanks for all the help!
Nikki


----------



## stevethefish

Hi, I'm Greg. I usually go by Greg on forums where that username has not been taken. I go by TurkeyVolumeGuessingMan on Starship Modeler. My YouTube modeling channel is called stevethefishdotnet and my modeling picture blog is at stevethefishdotnet dot tumblr dot com.

I am an American and I live in Japan. I gained notoriety through my video build series on a Tamiya Honda Fit kit on YT. I'm likely to start working for a plastic model company here in Japan, but I am still waiting for them to work out the details. It's nice to be here.

Greg


----------



## bmwlego

*Scale vs. Brick Modelling*

I'm new to this forum. I have been a scale modeller for many years. I also build using Lego bricks. Its not the same as a scale model... but its incredibly popular with children - and a great way to introduce new generations to some classic science fiction models.


----------



## mjchamp

*Hi, my name is Mark.*

My focus is on certain representatives for each group of ships listed: the Frigates, the Clippers and the Schooners. Knowing the background history of the actual ship gives the model builder insight into the reason for the vessels design. There is more to model building than creating a scaled replica of the ship. My models must represent an example of a living reality. The ability to create that perspective is definitely the art in building a model. I hope I can provide new ideas and am looking forward to any useful information on Model Sailing Ships.:thumbsup:


----------



## ricmac50

*WWI, WWII, and modern day aircraft*

Just to say Hi and to say that I have never been associated with a discussion blog or made any posting of any kind. My main interest is in aircraft models. I like to build 1:48 and 1:32 scale models, with an emphasis on modern day aircraft. Currently I am building 1:48 Revell Sabre Dog, F-15 Strike Eagle, F-4C Phantom, F-14D Super Tomcat and about six other planes. I have all the time in the world because I am retired and physically disabled. I have been building since I was young but until recently, I joined a club that I.P.M.S chapter.:wave:


----------



## Drake69

*Mostly vehicle models*

Hey! I mostly work on cars and trucks models, but have started branching out to new areas. I decided to come on here and get a feel for what everyone else does in the hobby. Thanks!


----------



## Fordrcr91

*New guy on the forum*

Hi my name is Bud,
I have been building model cars (mostly roundy rounders) since i was 15 yrs old (1958) and have been involved in slot cars since 1970. I had about a 30 year laps where I wasn't as active bud am back into it now. Trying to re-familiarize muself with the slot car industry again. It has change more than a little since I bought my 1/24 scale Cox Chaparral and my 1/32 scale Russkit Lola. Looking forward to chatting.:wave:


----------



## mellowtiger

*Hi Everyone-*

Hello to everyone and thanks for all of the great info I have found on this site. Every time I start reading threads it costs me money (now I need some Alclad chrome paint!)

I've been building plastic models for literally as long as I can remember (mid-70s). I started with dinosaurs, Frankenstein, the Mummy. I think a few of those had glow-in-the-dark parts. I took a lot of time off from building here and there but I've been back into it since last year. Now I build anything to keep things interesting but I really enjoy building boats and subs. I change it up - boat, airplane, car, etc. Whatever looks cool.

Things have come a long, long way since I started building. LED lighting, Micro Mask??, REAL rust paint, countless other great stuff. It's inspiring to see how much you guys know and are willing to share, and the artwork displayed here is truly amazing work. I think of model making as much more than a hobby.

I just finished the Pegasus Nautilus, which was my first attempt at LED lighting and airbrushing. My current build is the AMT Ecto-1A, which is a fun build so far and will give me more practice at stuffing as many LEDs into this thing as possible while hiding wiring and working out light leaks, etc.

Great stuff on here and keep it up. 

Rob


----------



## kdawg01970

Whats up everybody!!! Been into Transformers and action figure collecting for years. I randomly picked up a HGBF 1/144 Gundam kit a month ago when i spotted them at a local store. I really enjoyed the whole process and now have a new hobby to add to the list.


----------



## upscomic

*Lindberg Goofy Klock*

Hi everyone, I'm 51,living in Seattle. I've been building models and RCs and collecting wackys and toys and pinball machines my whole life. I just got a Goofy Klock WITHOUT THE MOTOR. I haven't assembled it yet or gone to radio shack to hunt for a motor. Does anyone know what it is or can recommend a motor that will work?? thanks, Chuck


----------



## [email protected]

*new to forum*

Hello everyone my name is nick I'm from queens ny I've been building scale model care since the late 90s. I just got back into it 6 months ago after 6 year layoff .I also collect 1/18 scale diecast cars. Hope to meet some ppl with the same intrests


----------



## 3DEprints

*New member*

My name is William and I am new to model building. Glad I found this place. Looks like a lot of great information here.


----------



## Falkenhorst

*Hello from Rio de Janeiro - Brazil*

Hello everyone!

My name in John and I live in Brazil. Back into modeling after 30+ years.

While deciding which would be my first model I stubled into Trekworks youtube channel. Sooooooo......I decided to really challange myself and build Polar Lights 1/350 Enterprise Refit. Paragrafox Photoetch and DLM goodies and all. If I can do this...well...I WILL do it! LoL

Though about using Trekmodeler lighting. However, as if the Enterprise Refit was not enough of a challange, I am considering doing all the lighting myself!

Wish me good luck, 'cuz I will need it!


----------



## spicewala

hi all!! Please add me. I am new to this thread.


----------



## Antny

*Newbie here*

Hi all i just found this site and think it's awesome!
Thw wealth of knowledge shared is fantastic.

I'm not new to modeling just been away a spell-15-20 years...BUT I'm back!

And - I have question - where can i get plans or pics or guidance on building the
The Shady Rest Hotel and Mr. Drucker's General store?
My goal is to do it in 1/25 scale for my G scale train layout depicting Petticoat Juntion.

Any suggestions would be gratefully appreciated!


----------



## MHanson613

*Hello*

Hello all, I am coming back to modeling after being away for 20+ years. Looking to get back into it with a build of the Revell USS Missouri. Anyone have experience with this model? I was thinking about doing some photo etching on it. Any good sources by mail?


----------



## devilduck

*hi all long time modler*

Hi allfrom tennessee i have been working models since i was 12 now i am in my late 30s.My favorite makers is revell monogram.My eyes have goten bad so i only do models by request for birthdays christmas etc.I now teach people how to work models.


----------



## waynec7189

*New to forum*

I am new to forums. I just started to get back into model car building after years of being away. I'm into making race cars, pick ups, and muscle cars.


----------



## notype

Hello all

I joined about 3 weeks ago and I'm excited to be among people who love models and toys. My main interest was gundam kits (gunpla) but like many others have been away from building kits in general for many years. I recently started building Ranger spaceship (from movie Interstellar), and now looking into to all space-themed kits both real and fictional. For less than three weeks I have already experienced much encouragements and act of kindness and I look forward to giving back as well.


----------



## adpie

*New Guy needs help!*

Hey how is everybody doing? 

I need some help with a 1:10 model of a 1966 Ford F100 Pick Up that I am building from scratch. I need the appropriate tires
and I don't know where to look? I figured this might be a good place to find the answer. Anybody got any bright ideas for a dimwit?


----------



## skullboydeath

Hello all, As a teenage I use to build model cars a lot. But havent touched one in about 15 years. Recently I have started to get back into it and have decided to give figures I try. Thats why I am here trying to get as much tips and info as I can


----------



## Disco58

skullboydeath said:


> Hello all, As a teenage I use to build model cars a lot. But haven't touched one in about 15 years. Recently I have started to get back into it and have decided to give figures I try. That's why I am here trying to get as much tips and info as I can


I'm a figure builder/painter too, and there doesn't seem to be many of us here. Is there anything particular you're into? While I have no particular genre interest and tackle whatever interests me at the moment (some rather off the wall), I do have a preference for size. Although I have a couple 90mm pieces, I normally go after 120mm and bigger.


----------



## joeidot56

*Disassemble 1/25 styrene model car*

I'm new to Hobby Talk, so greetings to everyone and thank you for welcoming me. I'm trying to disassemble a model car. It was assembled years ago and the person went heavy on the cement. I'm having difficulty removing the interior tub and clear plastic windshields. Any suggestions on removing these parts without damaging them? I'm sure this question has already been asked, but I'm new to this forum. Thanks.


----------



## Model Guy

*A-10 Warthog*

Hi, I'm a new member to Hobby Talk, I want to say hello to everybody and was just wondering, my faverite kit of all times is the Revell A-10 Warthog I would like to know if anybody has a different A-10 Warthog kit that may be interesting to build besides the Revell kit. Thanks, The model guy.


----------



## RyanMan

*Hi*

Hi I'm Ryan. I have a lot of question.
Keep this in mind that I have sweaty hands. 
1. Is there is a sealer for acrylic paint? If so what works? IS there a brush on acrylic paint sealer? IF so what?
2. IS there any paint that will adhere to electrical tape? IF so what?


----------



## RetiredMSgt1701

*New Member*

Hi, I'm Steve and I have recently picked-up model building again after a few decades! Currently, I am building a ST:TOS 1/650 ERTL U.S.S. Enterprise. 

I used to be in Dental Laboratory and am used to working on a small scale, but I am looking forward to the interaction with the pros and learning some new trick of the trade!

Thanks!


----------



## Disco58

RyanMan said:


> Hi I'm Ryan. I have a lot of question.
> Keep this in mind that I have sweaty hands.
> 1. Is there is a sealer for acrylic paint? If so what works? IS there a brush on acrylic paint sealer? IF so what?
> 2. IS there any paint that will adhere to electrical tape? IF so what?


1. Sure. I don't know what part of the world you call home, but any clear, non-acrylic coating works just fine. I use rust-oleum, but there are plenty of others available. There's Krylon, Testors has a clear lacquer. Get some clear nail polish and spray or brush it on. It really doesn't matter, so long as it's not acrylic. You can then do washes if you need to but those will have to be with acrylics.
The point is, you have to have a non-acrylic sealer between steps so the next layer (washes or more color coats) sits on top of the sealer, and won't eat into the underlying acrylic paint. I do large figures, and I paint an area, seal it, paint another area, seal it, etc, etc, until I'm done, then the whole thing gets a seal coat.
2. In a word, no. Not sure why you'd want to paint electrical tape though. Electrical tape is vinyl. Oil-base paints will never dry, ever. There's some weird chemical reaction that will keep them tacky until well after your grandchildren's grandchildren have one foot in the grave. Acrylics sort of stick to vinyl, but it's a 'sort of'. When I do vinyl figures, they get a good wash, then a coat of primer.
If you're asking because you want to use electrical tape for masking, don't. The adhesive will be a nightmare to remove.


----------



## Trolldog

Hi to all. I like model cars, mostly muscle cars from the 50,60,70 and some hot rods. Fairly new to this so any answers to questions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Kapitzland

*Found a forgotten passion*

Hello everyone, just joined to maybe share some of my work and help out with questions and ask a few questions of my own.


----------



## Shawn McClure

*Hi All*

Hi Everybody.

Found this from another site and thought I would give it a try. I'm here for the model building.

Thank you,
Shawn


----------



## Grimlin13

*hello*

New here but not new to modeling. Been away from the model building scene for awhile and want to see what`s new.
Thanks,
Grimlin13


----------



## antman67

*New*

Hi,
I just joing this forum today. Looks like a fun forum!


----------



## stephan

*12 inch jupiter special effects*

hi, just joined hobby talk, i am a photographer and i used the polar lights 12 inch jupiter 2 for special effects and used the 6" lunar models crash site J2


----------



## stephan

*more photos*

more effects photos of jupiter 2


----------



## kimba32003

Very cool photography Stephan, the pics look so dramatic and believable !!

awesome
Wayne


----------



## stephan

*12 inch jupiter 2 special effects*

thank you, i had great fun doing them. it was so cool as i did not use any elaborate means to create them, they were not photo shopped, just cropped and i played with the contrast and brightness. here is a pic of where i took them, it was in my basement.


----------



## Mahogany Rush

*New member*

Been sniffing glue for 40 years, so why not build a model at the same time! Looking forward to many tips and pics of the car builds. I love trucks and hot rods, plus I like to modify builds like my 55 Nomad 4x4.

Thanx for having me

Mahogany Rush


----------



## dan howitt

*hello*

Thanks for the forum, I was instructed to say hi here before posting, really interested in modeling and would like to hear others level of experiences _Dan Howitt_ thanks.


----------



## stephan

welcome dan, modeling is fun , do you have any experience with it?


----------



## Rns99

*Starting over*

I just got back into the hobby after 40 years. Will be teaching my grandson


----------



## stephan

it is a great thing to pass on, your grandson will aways have those memories of you and him working together and what you created together


----------



## Mike Makkreel

*Invaders 10" 1/50 Scale Build*

I am a now member of the form and have been Building Models for years... Right now I am building an 10" 1/50 Invaders Saucer and will be making it available as a model kit in the near future.. You can seen the first few Videos on Youtube right now, in the very early stages of this build..

Mike M:tongue::tongue:


----------



## olmansam

*Ol Man, New Member*







Hello, Olmansam here. I just got back into modeling, built 1 in last few weeks. Lost one built about 45 to 50 years ago. Also just joined this forum.


----------



## rabidcatfan

Hi, I'm new here to Hobby Talk. A little about myself, I'm a scale model enthusiast and have been for most of my life. My main interests are building military models, specifically WWII-era ships, armor, and planes, but I also build movie and television themed models from time to time and am also a fan of building non-WWII era ships (i.e. Titanic, Lusitania, etc. 

My current build is the DeAgostini/Model-Space 1:1 (1:43) prop replica of the Millennium Falcon from 'Empire Strikes Back'. Since this is a piece build it leaves me much free time in between monthly shipments to work on other builds, which I really like.

I've also begun building the AMT Round 2 Man in Space rocket set which I picked up from Hobby Lobby for $19 and some change thanks to their 40% off online coupon. I plan on adding this set with my Hasegawa 1:200 Space Shuttle stack and Hasegawa 1:200 Space Shuttle Orbiter w/ payload to create an Americans in Space display.

Some of the kits in my stash are 1:350 Minicraft Titanic (w/ photoetch), 1:144 Bandai Millennium Falcon, 1:350 Revell Germany Bismark, Hobby Boss 1:350 U.S.S. Arizona, Revell 1/96 U.S.S. Constitution (old bicentennial edition), Revell 1:72 VII C/41 Wolfpack, Revell 1:72 Memphis Belle + crew, Revell 1:350 U.S.S. Missouri (WWII version), Hasegawa 1:450 Yamato, Tamiya 1/35 M4A3 Sherman Tank 75mm, Hasegawa 1:200 Space Shuttle stack.


----------



## Modelmkr

*New to the Forums*

Hi,
:wave:
Just joined... figured enough lurking and time to become more active.
Been modeling for (yikes!) over 40 years now. Mostly aircraft, armour, ships, Sci-Fi, and figures.

Always willing to learn and lend my knowledge and experience to others.

Happy modeling,
Marc B.


----------



## DoctorGonzo

Just checking in to say hello, I'm a huge TOS Trek fan, looking to see what the real artists are talking about the restoration of the Original 11' Enterprise.


----------



## fire91bird

DoctorGonzo said:


> Just checking in to say hello, I'm a huge TOS Trek fan, looking to see what the real artists are talking about the restoration of the Original 11' Enterprise.


Welcome! This thread from the Science Fiction Modeling Forum may be what you're looking for: USS Enterprise Restoration thread


----------



## povognituk

*Helllllloooooo*

I'm a new one on this site. I intend to buy Railway gun Dora 1/72 scale. I'm working on Titanic (sold with 100 booklets in 2000's), Bluenose (still in the box).

I'll post photos of my works in few days and hope you'll appreciate.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Makkreel

*Invaders modeling and Trek Modeling*

I am a model builder that's very much into detail when I build a model. You may have seen my builds on You Tube, under AMT Bridge Build or Shuttle Craft build Galileo 7, via Randy Coopers Kit. :thumbsup:

Right now I am building two 7" Invaders ships, with full lighting and effects and base. As you know and you may agree with me,"That the 1/72 scale Invaders ship is really a let down based on the fact that it's way too small. I have been waiting for years to see if a larger ship that would come out. I was just waiting and waiting, and it has never come out. So, I decided to build this 10" 1/50 scale invaders Ship myself and make it as best as possible with more scale and detail.:thumbsup: It has turned out to be quite a project, taking 60 days so far into the build. So far I have completed the pieces to make one ship. Made from bass wood and walnut, with two other on the work table. Based on the time it has taken me to build this *UFO from the TV show "The Invaders",* it not something that really can be built model after model.

So for hobby talk, I just wanted to let you all know, that *I will be casting the Invaders 10" in the near future and will be selling a few to a few serious models who are interested in buying one. * I am a member of Modeler's Miniatures & Magic, and Kurt Kuhn will be showing off my build on that forum, as well as the Roy Thinnes Website. and Thinnes.com are interested in seeing this as well. You can also see my You Tube videos by searching Mike Makkreel Invaders 10" build or Invaders 7" Build. Email me if your interested in one of these 10" ships.. I am not sure of the base price yet, but it will be close to Randy coopers Shuttle craft Kit in the $350.00 range. ( However I will be selling a 7" complete Ship, with light and effect on Ebay coming soon)

I am also very much into Star Trek, and Have built. THE NOMAD PROBE, THE BRIDGE AMT, THE GALILEO 7 SHUTTLE CRAFT by; RANDY COOPER, AND MY CUSTOM THOLIANS SPINNERS, I will be casting the Tholian ships soon as well, but I am still offering some bass wood ships, right now on Ebay.. $45.00.. Check out myEbay site.. Wrongway346.. I have all kinds of goodies on there NOW..

Mike Makkreel :wave:


----------



## revrend1

*Greetings fellow modelers!*

I have been away from the hobby for several years, but I'm retired now, and have more time on my hands. Modeling seemed like the best way to pass the time and keep my mind active. I am building military ships (1/350, mostly)concentrating on WW 1 era and the 1890's. Looking forward to learning and sharing.


----------



## Bedlam101

*oldie newbie*

Hi everyone
Just getting back into modeling after a 20 odd yr break..... I'll be focusing on mainly 1/24, 1/25 car kits...... With a couple of diorama ideas in the works ( gas station and a drive in burger joint) also I'm planning on 2 aircraft models 1. Huey D (1/32) which I'm doing as a surprise for my father in law.... As he was a door gunner ( and special forces) during Vietnam.... And 2. A B24 Liberator (1/48) in honor of my wife's Grandfather who was a nose gunner during WW2. Both those will have diorama bases..

Bedlam ( Ian).


----------



## Pluvsjazz

HI I'm new to the forum and I'm just getting back into the hobby after 28 years. After building 1/48 scale military planes I've decided to build vinyl kits. I used to build the aurora monsters which I still have but now I want to do vinyls. I bought the original four horizon came out with (Dracula,Bride of Frankenstein,Mole People,and Phantom of the Opera) and some Marvel superheroes and I've added Others recently. So I have a surplus to start with.


----------



## sundisk

*lost in space b9 robot*

Hi community,

I have the moebius b9 robot model, does anybody know which modeling kit
is the best one to get and assemble.
Is it: mechalabs,starling,tenacontrols or something else.

thanks in advance..


----------



## RAMIDON

*Modeling/Props*

This site looked like a bunch of good, no nonsense serious hobby folk and it's good to be here. Have built 100's model cars, both plastic and metal with intricate detailing. Also have built prop replicas for a couple of decades.

Now I'm interested in getting out of the "incandescent" thinking and moving over to the LED technology! Never too old to learn something better.

I'm currently working on a reimagined B-205 terminal replica from Lost in space using the newer LED and sequencing technology. Have built about 5 center flight consoles and sold all but one on ebay to other enthusiasts. 

I own many original props from my friend that I graduated with who has been with California prop production firms for 30 years. 

Love science fiction and props.

I look forward to spending some fun hours on this site and sharing when I can.!! 

Thanks....Ramidon


----------



## Roisin79

*Painting working parts*

Hello, I am building a working 1:6 crankcase, crank and rods from aluminium and would like to alter their colour to better match the original 1:1 versions. These were a darker grey as opposed silvery aluminium.
Any tips on this? Specifically on how a painted surface will hold up living with a coating of caster oil. Or alternatively, how to naturally darken the aluminium.


----------



## spiralcity

*Hi All*

Hi everyone, thanks for having me in this great forum. I look forward to learning all I can and sharing what I know. My interest are mostly military, but I have found myself really starting to enjoy figure models of all types. 

Once again, thanks for having me.


----------



## Disco58

spiralcity said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for having me in this great forum. I look forward to learning all I can and sharing what I know. My interest are mostly military, but I have found myself really starting to enjoy figure models of all types.
> 
> Once again, thanks for having me.


Welcome, and you have a PM


----------



## Debbee52

Hi,
My name is John. I am old but new to modeling. I like WWl & WWll planes and ships. 
It’s a pleasure to be a member of your forum.


----------



## ’65-Plymouth_Chick

Hey! I’m new here, and am looking forward to learning new things and meeting new people! I’ve built (and am building) quite a few models (especially Roth and monster models), so I’ll be posting pictures soon. See ya’ll around. 
-Lauren


----------



## samoliot

*New member "samoliot"*

Hi.
I am looking forward to enjoying the benefits of participation in this forum.
Thank you.
RFB.


----------



## medicman

*Greetings!*

Was a member a long time ago in a galaxy far far away..... forgot my username and password!!! snert!


----------



## Mamaof2

*Hey !*

Hi all I'm new and hoping to get and help others !


----------



## VinylRex

*Greetings and Salutations!*

Needed some ideas for lighting my Martian War Machine...Been building for a spell, have 5 builds (I get bored easy,or OCD overload!) going on lol! thought I would venture in to the lighting kit world. Found a ton of advice and so forth. Happy I stopped by!


----------



## Emmerichs

*Hello everyone!*

I'm finally returning to the hobby I love after too long an absence. I've finally completed a few models! That's a big deal for me. Looking forward to seeing what people are doing here, learning new things, and getting better at this.


----------



## Redneckracing87

Hi, hoping to get some help finding pint and quart mason jars in 1/24 or 1/25 scale


----------



## HypnoticCrab

Hello everyone.

I've only made 3 models so far and each time I've done them by the book.
One thing I've noticed with a lot of the pros is they go about the instructions in a different way.
While I don't think I want to go over-the-top detail like heat-staining and making my own seatbelts, I'd like to know anyone's approach to assembling their models together.
Do you guys do a dry put together step-by-step then figure out which pieces should be put down first? 
That's one of the problems I've had with my cars, especially the little pieces and fitting them under and inbetween other pieces. 
Probably a silly question and it's one that might be answered with "it comes with experience" and "different ways work for different people" but any advice is good advice.
Thanks!


----------



## Disco58

HypnoticCrab said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I've only made 3 models so far and each time I've done them by the book.
> One thing I've noticed with a lot of the pros is they go about the instructions in a different way.
> While I don't think I want to go over-the-top detail like heat-staining and making my own seat belts, I'd like to know anyone's approach to assembling their models together.
> Do you guys do a dry put together step-by-step then figure out which pieces should be put down first?
> That's one of the problems I've had with my cars, especially the little pieces and fitting them under and inbetween other pieces.
> Probably a silly question and it's one that might be answered with "it comes with experience" and "different ways work for different people" but any advice is good advice.
> Thanks!


1. While there most certainly are silly/stupid questions - and I can think of many - asking a question when you're genuinely trying to learn does not fall into that category. If you lack experience at task 'X', there's absolutely no reason why you should inherently know how to do it. So you ask.
2. Doing things 'by the book', or rather, per the instructions, is not necessarily a bad thing. The vast majority f them are effective for those like yourself who haven't as yet gained the experience to be able to side-step certain items, and/or do things out of order of the instruction sheet call-out.
3. "Pros". Where, who, us? Haha, now that's funny right there. I don't know of anyone on this board who would say, "I'm a professional model builder". We are all novices with varying levels of experience. Unless someone has built numerous copies of the exact same kit, every one we build has some new challenge to contend with. You could buy twenty copies of the same kit, from a top of the heap model company, and there's a chance something would be different, whether it's a warped or broken piece that needs repaired/straightened, a mold ejector pin divot that needs filled, a wonky decal, or whatever.
When we go to shows, or look at pictures in magazines, all we see is the finished product, and think, wow, that's gorgeous. This person really knew their stuff. What you don't see is the hours of work, the quirks and problems overcome,the frustrations and aggravations that got it there, which we ALL go through, no matter what your experience level might be.
4. Yes, it is always a good idea to dry-fit parts, for a couple reasons. First, they made need trimming or sanding to ensure nice tight seams, or to make a part sit correctly. Second, as you suspect, it allows the builder to visualize how everything_ after_ that particular part is going to go in, and whether or not you'll be able to paint it (or anything else) once it's in, or be able to attach other critical parts around it.

So welcome, and enjoy the hobby.


----------



## Roberty-Bob

Hiya:
I had to re-register since I never got a password re-set email, and the forum doesn't recognize my email addresses. Ah well, I was nobody lurker before for the most part - at least in the last few years, and I more than like will carry on with that. Tradition, after all! But if I do make a comment or post, I've been here since the mid-oughts.


----------



## Aero commander-690

Hello everybody, I just joined this evening. I build mostly aircraft, the stranger the better, submarines & spacecraft. I am a huge Trek fan. I have post over in sy/fly about window treatments if you could help me out.I work as an A/P tech, like F-1, Russian stuff, andI also live close to the USAF Museum so if you need some quick reference info I can probably get some pix for you.


----------



## Gerhardva

Hi Guys, just joined. I'm from sunny South Africa, just recently returned to the scale modeling hobby. 

Gerhard


----------



## kdryan

Hi all! Just found this forum and wanted to check it out. Posting some pics of my current project over in the diorama section...

Kevin


----------



## mleister58

Hello Everyone, 

I'm a returning member. My old account (spideydroogy) got hosed during the takeover of Hobbytalk back a few years ago. Decided just to setup a new account. I'll be lurking around over in the Model area.

Kind Regards,

Mark


----------



## Roger Pozzi

*New oldie*

New to this forum and somewhat new to moddeling.
Retired and bored. Also unable to do much so.........
Hope to become an active and useful member here.


----------



## StarCruiser

The whole point is...fun... You don't have to be "useful", just have fun modeling.

That beats the heck out of being bored!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

mleister58 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm a returning member. My old account (spideydroogy) got hosed during the takeover of Hobbytalk back a few years ago. Decided just to setup a new account. I'll be lurking around over in the Model area.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Mark


We can merge your two accounts into the older one - let us know your preference. :cheers2:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Roger Pozzi said:


> New to this forum and somewhat new to moddeling.
> Retired and bored. Also unable to do much so.........
> Hope to become an active and useful member here.


Welcome to the boards! We have lots of useful members and need a few more active ones as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## crazy mike

Been away for a few years. Too much work, no play. Think I can still figger out which end of the brush to use :freak:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome back to the boards! Nothing like the smell of high octane in the morning. :cheers2:


----------



## Larry Samuels

Hey, guys! I'm also returning to the forums; I see my last post was in 2013! I was very active in the PLBB, around Lisa Greco's time (and here as well), and I recognize some of the names in the forums still! I'm trying to get back into building my models (and dusting off the old ones), as well as reposting some of my buildups for folks to see (my old webpage vanished when Cox removed webpages, but I still have the files).


I hope someone remembers me!


Larry Samuels


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome back Mr Samuels!

Any member from the PLBB time with Lisa Greco is a mighty fine member to have back in the fold. Things do change over time and they may not be the good old days from the early frontier days of HobbyTalk, but we are working hard to make it the new great place to be.

I ran across an article about 'the beginnings and how it would not die' which was a really interesting read. If and when you have the time, I would really like to read about your own experiences and time spent here back then.

https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/13-modeling-forum/568258-epilogue-1-thing-would-not-die.html

Looking foward to the build reposts (you may actually be able to find some of the original threads if you search far enough back, but unfortunately, there are 2 known data lossess I am aware of.) And of course the new projects.

:cheers2:


----------



## JamesFarrow

*Hi!*

Hi!

Returning old timer from the PL days.

Been away for a really long time.

Haven't been well, Bypass, etc..

Looking to see if any of the old gang are still here.

Especially Phrank. And Zorro, Spock, and … to many to name.
Hope you are all well.

James

James D. Farrow
Mississauga, Ontario

"No more trains will be sold once the magazine leaves the station"


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome back to the fold! :cheers2:

If you can remember your old avatar we can probably restore it for you - LMK :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

Welcome Back


----------



## JamesFarrow

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome back to the fold! :cheers2:
> 
> If you can remember your old avatar we can probably restore it for you - LMK :thumbsup:


I was originally user: JamesDFarrow

Profile is still there but it is associated with a really old e-mail address so
could not reset my login using the Forgot Your Password function.

James

James D. Farrow
Mississauga, Ontario

"No more trains will be sold once the magazine leaves the station"


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

JamesFarrow said:


> I was originally user: JamesDFarrow
> 
> Profile is still there but it is associated with a really old e-mail address so
> could not reset my login using the Forgot Your Password function.
> 
> James
> 
> James D. Farrow
> Mississauga, Ontario
> 
> "No more trains will be sold once the magazine leaves the station"


Understand, that has happened to alot of previous members here, but it is recoverable. PM me a new email address if you want and we can reset that user name for you to start using again. LMK - MFR


----------



## Pananely

Hi all, I'm Adam from Clifton.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Pananely said:


> Hi all, I'm Adam from Clifton.


Hey Adam! Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Ratch

Hi guys, some of you may have seen me in the Diecast Forums already, if so, apologies for the repetition.
I used to work for Mettoy on the Rotational Moulding side. I had a model railway at that time, but when I joined British Rail I discovered I'd done many things wrong and ripped it up with the intention of rebuilding it, but better. To tide me over, I built a few Airfix kits - but it didn't stop there. I am now the owner of the Airfix Tribute Forum https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/airfixtributeforum/# and build all sorts.


----------



## ClearHooter

Greetings ! I've been on the Die-cast Board for what seems like forever. This my first occasion to post here. Check out the "Chaparral 2H" post. It is highly doubtful this 1/64th'ish model will have any die-cast parts on it.


----------



## hunyock

*Hello*

Interesting site. Been modeling off and on since the Kennedy era. Stopped a
while in 70s to 80s then did a little and stopped in mid 80s then started up
again in 90s till now. I no longer have employment so I have more time on my
hands but less capital. So I have learned the ways of the frugal modeler and
barter system. I mainly do 72nd jets and 48th WWII fighters and an occasional
hot rod or muscle car. -John


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hello @hunyock

I moved your introduction post over to the model forum. and see you have already found the military sub forum. Enjoy your stay with us. :thumbsup:


----------



## ECTOGEOS

PLEASE. I NEED HELP. I AM A NEWBE TO PLASTIC SHIP BUILDING. I HAVE A LINDBERG JOLLY ROGER KIT 70874 1''=11'1'' AND RIGGING DIAGRAM IS NOT REALY CLEAR. LIKE I SAID I AM NEW TO RUNNING RIGGING AND ANY TIPS WOULD BE DEEPLY APPRECIATED. THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards @ECTOGEOS 

When ever I did ship rigging in my model building days I would research actual ship images and reference information on them. If you have never done it before - ever - you may want to start with basic sailing rigs and work your way up to more complex sail configurations.


----------



## StarCruiser

Okay - that's the old Pyro La Flore kit and is actually rather nice for it's age. Here's an article from one guy who seems to have done a nice job on that kit:



Lindberg Pirate Ship, by Greg Ewald


----------



## louis.robins

Hi everybody, I joined a while ago and just started looking around)) I’m a model railroad buff.
I can’t begin to tell you how much money I spent on accessories for my diorama because it is absolutely huge, but I think someone can buy cars for less money. I usually use the styrofoam blocks to make my buildings, bridges, etc.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards @louis.robins 

We have a older model railroading section but few people who post there. Still would like to see photos of your dios though.









Model Railroading


Model Railroading discussions




www.hobbytalk.com





We also have a dio modeling section if you would like to post them there.









Model Dioramas


Discussion on making dioramas to compliment your model builds




www.hobbytalk.com


----------



## SJF

I'm a new/old member. My name is Sean, and I've revived my old account. I was posting previously as Kolarson, but I plan to post as SJF here from now on. Thanks to the mods for their help.


----------



## alpink

welcome back


----------



## SJF

alpink said:


> welcome back


Thanks!


----------



## Mtchllro

Hi 
Recently restarted modelling after an approximately 40 yr break.
I recently became disabled and have time on my hands so here I am. 
I mainly do plastic kits from my childhood aircraft,armour and diorama’s for them. 
I’m no good but am persistent. 
hope to see you all in the forums.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards @Mtchllro !


----------



## Mtchllro

Thank you.


----------



## MrHow

Hey guys! I just got into modeling. A friend gave me 2 model car kits and I don't know anything about this stuff. So I figured you guys are more or less experts so I thought this was a good place to learn? Best model tool kit to get? Best kind of paint stuff? What do you use for glue? Anything helps! Tips, tricks and anything in between!


----------



## K.I.T.T

Welcome to HobbyTalk @MrHow !! We have many active model builders who I am sure can help you find the answers you are looking for! Below are the links:









The Modeling Forum


General discussions about scale model kit accuratizing, bashing, building, customizing and scratch building




www.hobbytalk.com





and for model cars:









Model Cars


Discussion on building model cars




www.hobbytalk.com





If you have any question about how to use the site, or need help with it, feel free to ask us! 
-K.I.T.T


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to boards @MrHow


----------



## Old Coyote

Hello again, thought I'd drop back in and see if this place was still alive. Looks as though some changes have been made to make this place a viable forum.

My name is John, I build mostly racing cars. I'll try to become a participating member again.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome back to the boards @Old Coyote looking forward to your new builds and the one's we missed out on while you were elsewhere. 🤙


----------



## alpink

welcome back Coyote John


----------



## 4cruzin

Hello everyone! So I’m new here and have an interesting story to tell. I am a real estate broker in Michigan and I am helping an estate clean out a property so I can sell it for them. The house was never finished or lived in but there is a pole building on the property. Inside the barn were many cars, tractor boats and other interesting items. Also included were many unopened models . . They have been there for over 20 years. I probably uncovered 50 or so models, all sizes and many different kinds. I haven’t done a model in many years and may keep one for myself but the rest I need to get rid of. Being more then 20 years old, are they worth anything? Was considering donating them to a charity or something but was looking for some advise. I still need to organize them, some of the boxes are questionable but I assume the pieces inside are still good. Thoughts? Many war vehicles, large and small . .


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to HobbyTalk! I posted some suggestions in your other thread. 🤙


----------



## BigRBTrout

Hello. 
I've been into model cars since I was 8 or 9. I used to love all the Revell & Monogram classics - Boothill Express (did I just date myself?), Pisano & Matsabara funny car in larger scale to name a couple. 
Now I'm finding myself into more of the muscle car & vintage racers. I'm not the best at it, but it helps fill the time between online schooling and being un-employed.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards @BigRBTrout


----------



## BigRBTrout

Thanks. 
Over the years, I've been a member of several forums; none modeling forums. My complaint with most forums is the number of smart-alec replies that have nothing to do with the question or post at hand, just smart-alec replies. They're a waste of everyone's time and frustrating.
After reading and checking out several modeling/hobby forums, I saw quite a bit of that around. I didn't see any of that here, which is why I joined.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Some of that still goes on - especially with members who have know each other for a long time. But we do try to be a bit more nice to new and newer members as well. Glad you picked us though and look forward to seeing more of your posts.


----------



## BigRBTrout

A few of my works.....
I'm a Ford man through and through, but I think one of the sexiest American muscle cars is the '70 Cuda (hemi, of course).


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice builds and photos! 🤙


----------



## Gregk

Hello Everyone. Things are starting out right for me here; I wrote an entire introduction then lost it due to some sloppy finger work. Lets start again. 

My name is Greg. I retired after 25 years in the U.S. Air Force. They were the best years of my life, and my only complaint is that I cannot Re-enlist. Anyhow, when I was rather young I loved building Revell Naval Ships. I was not quite the perfectionist I am today. Back then I would buy a ship, slap some glue on it, have a great time building it, then calling it a day. I am 67 years old now, and I am building the first kit of a model I always wanted to make: WW II Model airplanes. The only Level 5 kit I could find here was a Revell B-17, and I hope to do it right. (I already posted in another sub forum about some paint issues I am having) My lovely bride tells me I should just use this first model as a learning experience and go from there, but I really want it to turn out well.

I live in York, PA. So that's the abridged version of my life. I am glad I am here. My other interests are radios/scanning and photography, of which I belong to forums there as well. Hobby Talk is a feature packed website that I am sure I will visit often.

Thanks for letting me in and for telling my very brief story. Everyone take care and be careful out there. Greg


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to HobbyTalk @Gregk 

You should combine your hobbies of modeling and photography to document your builds with us!

A different approach to your Missus theory would be to get a level 2 or 3 model and practice your skills on it first. Even a snap together would allow to practice your paint skills. Working your way back to the B-17 kit.


🤙


----------



## Gregk

Thanks so much for your reply. A great idea of practicing with a less complicated model. I've got so much time invested in this B17 I would like to remove the paint and start over. I would never be happy with it the way it is, although very few people will ever see it. Your idea gives me the excuse to buy another model tho. Thanks again.


----------



## starduster

hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.





hankster said:


> We would like to welcome all new members to HobbyTalk. Pull up a chair and look around. You can get lots of help or share your own experiences with everyone here.
> 
> Please take the time to make a post a little about yourself so we can all get to know you.
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay at HobbyTalk and come back to visit us again.


Hello everyone I'm not a new member only one who hasn't commented in a long time busy with other things but slowly getting back into this hobby, My name is Starduster and I have a question I haven't been able to get an answer on, I have the Proxxon 37080 hot wire foam cutter has anyone used this to cut Balsa foam to mane thinner sheets for modeling ? Thank you.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Gregk said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. A great idea of practicing with a less complicated model. I've got so much time invested in this B17 I would like to remove the paint and start over. I would never be happy with it the way it is, although very few people will ever see it. Your idea gives me the excuse to buy another model tho. Thanks again.


If the Missus ask - you dont know me....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

starduster said:


> Hello everyone I'm not a new member only one who hasn't commented in a long time busy with other things but slowly getting back into this hobby, My name is Starduster and I have a question I haven't been able to get an answer on, I have the Proxxon 37080 hot wire foam cutter has anyone used this to cut Balsa foam to mane thinner sheets for modeling ? Thank you.


I've only ever used a home made model and it basically melts it way through the styrene. It really isnt that hot but I dont think it will cut through the balsa wood before it would ignite it. So, if you decide to try it though have a fire extinguisher on hand.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Sorry misread your post as balsa wood. The balsa foam is a different animal altogether. 

Your tool set up should work but you would be wasting what ever material is the width of the wire. Be sure to clean the wire after cooling as the 'dust' is corrosive.

To rip a board dimension though it would be easier IMHO to use a utility knife or exacto blade to get a cleaner cut and less waste.

I stopped using my hand made one because of the fumes and I stopped model rail roading....


----------



## Gregk

Milton Fox Racing said:


> If the Missus ask - you dont know me....


I seem to have these same"missus" issues with my camera and radios as well. Wonder why?


----------



## David Brewster

Hello, I'm David. I've been into dioramas since I was little. I think it was Mr. Rogers that first got me interested. I was amazed every time I saw the opening and ending of the show, and saw the city diorama. My grandfather built me a big train set/diorama when I was around 10. It's been a hobby of mine ever since.


----------



## AlanInJapan

Hello everyone. I'm extremely new








and looking around the internet for insight on this new hobby I picked up. I'm currently setting my eyes on this model kit, and man I can already see my mistakes and learning to do it better is getting me there! Took me a week to get the truck built but I look forward to reading tips n tricks and just enjoying myself.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards @AlanInJapan looks you have made a great start! You should start a build thread for your missle launcher in the military section to show us your progress as you go along. 🤙


----------



## danpopeko

Hello, my name is Dan and I just stopped in to see what condition my condition was in. Barrowed from a song from way back when. I like building replicas of real cars that I've owned and of Super Stock cars from the 60's. Also, I build some customs, weathered and rusted stuff. I like most anything that's model related. I've also built a few airplanes, (race planes mostly of WWII planes).


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hey @danpopeko,

Welcome to boards Dan! Yeah yeah oh-yeah, I can even tell you who sang the song from way back then.

We love photos if you have them and build threads if you start a new project! 🤙


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hey @danpopeko,

Welcome to boards Dan! Yeah yeah oh-yeah, I can even tell you who sang the song from way back then.

We love photos if you have them and build threads if you start a new project! 🤙


----------



## danpopeko

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Hey @danpopeko,
> 
> Welcome to boards Dan! Yeah yeah oh-yeah, I can even tell you who sang the song from way back then.
> 
> We love photos if you have them and build threads if you start a new project! 🤙


Thank you. I'm glad to be here. I'll post some pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## BTrekker

Hey there.

Getting back into scale modeling after a number of years away.

Primarily a spaceship builder, and Star Trek most of all, but I do aircraft and floating-ships occasionally as well.

Hope to learn some new skills here and get some tips.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the site B Trekker! There is lots to explore here. If you have photos of your previous builds feel free to share them with us as you ramp back up into the hobby. There a alot of returning builders, to new OOB ones and even a lot of professional model builders here to learn from. 🤙


----------



## BTrekker

Milton Fox Racing said:


> If you have photos of your previous builds feel free to share them with us as you ramp back up into the hobby.


Thanks for the welcome.

Actually, my Avatar is a shot of one build I did years ago. Romulan Warbird from the old 2500-scale 3-piece kit. Added the torp launcher, then shot it against some green posterboard so I could put the background in.

Here's a shot of the original before the green-screen treatment.


----------



## CorkyM

Hello, new member from Franklin County Pennsylvania. I have been painting and assembling plastic models starting around 1957, with long times between years. Through the years I have learned which manufacturers produce the better kits and learned some tricks from the internet which was not around, of course, when I started. I don’t build as many anymore, but sometimes another ship, aircraft or Army tank. I also have a collection of John Deere die cast tractors and NASCAR die casts. My dexterity is not what it used to be.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to HobbyTalk @CorkyM 

Sounds like an interesting progression from the '50s to today. If you have photos of your builds along the way we would love to see them. We also have other sections for NASCAR and ag equipement, though they are not as active as our modeling and other diecast sections. But as I tell everyone - if you post it they will come!. 🤙


----------



## CorkyM

Thanks. I can post a few photos of the models I have on the mantle or shelf now. I just have to find the correct part of the forum? Which section or place to post or start a thread?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

You can start a new thread for your collection in this section - it has more traffic than the Model Car section, but that section would also be appropriate.


----------



## CorkyM

Thanks, I will post about five and see if I can post multiple in one reply or if I must post individual. These are mostly Tamiya with the Arizona and the pirate ship being Revell kits: (sorry about the double)


----------



## CorkyM

And this Nautilus is from an old Lindberg kit…….I have an actual photo of her hanging over my mantle taken when she first left Groton, Conn. in 1954. First one under nuclear power.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

CorkyM said:


> Thanks, I will post about five and see if I can post multiple in one reply or if I must post individual. These are mostly Tamiya with the Arizona and the pirate ship being Revell kits: (sorry about the double)
> View attachment 334554
> View attachment 334554
> View attachment 334555
> View attachment 334556
> View attachment 334558
> View attachment 334559
> View attachment 334557


I understand the image limit is now 20 per post so add as many of each as you want.

You can also go back and edit your posts here if needed. But there is a limit of 10 posts within a rolling 7 day time frame. If you need help beyound that or to delete something - mouse click on the 3 stacked dots in the upper right hand corner of your post and use the drop down menu options to choose what you want to do.


----------



## geginn64

What got me into this hobby started in the mid-late 70's. My uncle gave me a top-fule dragster (which he did a lot of detail work). Seeing how it l came together was cool for a 6 year old. I built for several years then girls took the front seat to life. 😃 
After a long hiatus I came back to the hobby. Many teniques have improved from the old India ink, water, and dish soap or a sharpened pencil for pannel lines 😆. 
I have read many articles and watched many videos (still do) and asked for help which everyone in this hobby is super helpful and really nice. 

Thanks to you all!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the work bench! 🤙


----------



## James.M

Hello everyone! I am a fan of plastic model kit, snap-fit or cement needed ver. I am fond of fighters in all scales, sometimes I do ground vehicles in 1:35 scale. Hope to share hobby with u here.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome @James.M


----------



## leapinglordlemming

Hello everyone! My name is Khairul and I am from Malaysia. I am about to try my hand at assembling scale plastic models. My primary interests are motorcycles. As many of you I had played with plastic models as a child but this is my first attempt at doing one properly (proper paint, glues, and techniques.) I'm hoping to get some help and advice on here, and look forward to contributing if I am able to.


----------



## geginn64

James.M said:


> Hello everyone! I am a fan of plastic model kit, snap-fit or cement needed ver. I am fond of fighters in all scales, sometimes I do ground vehicles in 1:35 scale. Hope to share hobby with u here.


Welcome to the site!


----------



## Ratty Bud

Howdy! I'm a 78 year old builder of Plastic 1/24 & 1/25 cars and trucks. I started building when I 10 and have off and on since. I just got started back building about 5 months ago. Man, things have changed a lot in the last 20 years. I am a retired History Teacher and Head Football Coach,


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the site @Ratty Bud I see you are still wondering around the site. If you have any questions feel free to ask them. And if you have photos of your past and current builds be sure to set up a build thread for us to follow along. 🤙


----------



## GetRight007

Hello i'm Anthony just getting started. And i figured this would be a good place to start.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome Anthony! What are you starting out with?


----------



## GetRight007

1/25th and 1/24th scale model cars right now. just trying to get my foot in the door. currently working on a 68 shelby gt


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

If you want to share your builds with us and have photos you can start a thread in the model car section about them. Or just ask any questions you have there as well.


----------



## GetRight007

I sure will once i get over my phobia of sharing my work lol thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## danielmeyers

Hi all, I just found this forum, you have a lot of interesting stuff here. I'm new to modeling and I'm sure I'll have questions for you (if I may). I promise not to ask stupid questions)))


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Glad you found us! The only stupid questions are the ones that are not asked. Now as to our answers.....


----------



## DSM Models

Hello Everyone, New here. Been building models for many years. Mostly 1/48 aircraft with the occasional 1/72 and 1/32. I maintain a blog of all my builds from start to finish so you can see how I added some of the fine details in my builds. Always looking for new things to try and share what I have learned. 

Blog: Build Logs – David's Scale Models (davidsscalemodels.com)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to HobbyTalk @DSM Models

Our members link to their blogs in different ways but feel free to update us when you add a new build or add to an older one. TTFN


----------



## Chhow

Hi all! Glad to join this great community. I'm kinda new in modeling, and I came here to connect with the well-experienced members. Hope I'll be useful here someday!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to Hobby Talk @Chhow


----------



## Sparky88

Newbie here from Detroit area. Just retired getting back into the hobby since I was in my early teens.
Looking forward to building some good projects. Got lots of questions. Mainly going to do older classic Mopars.
This seems to be a very informative Forum. Thanks!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to Hobby Talk @Sparky88


----------

